# Was zockt ihr denn so?



## luchslistig (23. August 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde,
da es einen Thread gibt, wo nach Euren ersten Computergames gefragt wird,
bin ich neugierig geworden und möchte gerne wissen, was Ihr derzeit spielt, wenn Ihr nicht gerade mit dem Bike unterwegs seid, oder anderen Verpflichtungen nachgeht 

Ich beginne mal:
1. ELITE-Dangerous
2. Project-Cars 2


----------



## Bench (1. September 2018)

Extrem selten, aber aufm PC installiert sind z.Zt.

- Sid Meier's Civilization VI
- Die Siedler II - Die nächste Generation 
- Open X-Com

Bereitliegen würde Anno 1404, aber wozu installieren? Ich würd eh nicht zum spielen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (17. September 2018)

This Wahr of Mine und Frostpunk


----------



## evil_rider (6. Oktober 2018)

grade durchgespielt: SotTR, immernoch dabei: FFXV & W3


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Oktober 2018)

Dirt Rally und GTA V.


----------



## radimmer (20. Oktober 2018)

Splatoon II


----------



## Aldar (13. November 2018)

League of Legends - dafür reicht meine Zeit grade noch


----------



## Ex4mp1e (13. November 2018)

Hab vor nen paar Tagen Destiny 2 angefangen, bin da auch noch auf der Suche nach Mitspielern, falls sich jemand berufen fühlt. 

Ansonsten zocke ich am PC ab und zu mal Elder Scrolls Online und Overwatch.
Selten auch mal Need For Speed.


----------



## evil_rider (18. November 2018)

heute grad protal 2 durch gezockt(gestern angefangen)... mag spiele wo man nen wenig denken muss


----------



## Seven-Eleven (27. Dezember 2018)

Tomb Raider 2013 und Need for Speed Hot Puisuit.


----------



## -oli- (28. Dezember 2018)

Diablo 3
Starcraft 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (2. Januar 2019)

Tuberkulosetyp mit Pferd


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Januar 2019)

1.Far Cry 5
2.Call of Juarez Gunslinger
3.Need for Speed Shift


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. Februar 2019)

"The Saboteur" ist auch ein schöner Klassiker.


----------



## evil_rider (30. März 2019)

aktuell FCND


----------



## Martinwurst (31. März 2019)

Nicht viel, aber das Remake von Resident Evil 2 musste ich mir dann doch mal gönnen


----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. Mai 2019)

Gerade Sniper Elite 4 durch gespielt :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (6. Juni 2019)

aktuell hitman 2


----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. Juni 2019)

evil_rider schrieb:


> aktuell hitman 2


Habe fast alle Teile davon. 

Fast durchgespielt : Assassins Creed Liberation HD und Battlefield 1.


----------



## ihobnet (10. Juni 2019)

Rainbow Six Siege aktuell am meisten


----------



## Korner (13. Juni 2019)

Rainbow six Siege
Escape from Tarkov
CsGo 

Aber nur wenns regnet


----------



## Bejak (19. Juni 2019)

XONIX und Sokoban sind derzeit meine Favoriten. In XONIX sind Highscores von jemand drin, die jenseits von 50.000 liegen, ich schaff meistens nur 1/10 davon.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Juni 2019)

Sniper Elite 3

Danach will ich Borderlands 2 anfangen.....


----------



## DerHackbart (21. Juni 2019)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare Remastered online

Der guten alten Zeiten wegen.


----------



## Korner (21. Juni 2019)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Sniper Elite 3
> 
> Danach will ich Borderlands 2 anfangen.....


Borderlands 2 ist eines der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe 

Unbedingt spielen ! Alleine der Story wegen.


----------



## rapidrabbit (21. Juni 2019)

Abends ein paar Runden *Mordhau*

Auf Dead Stranding hatte ich große Lust.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. Juni 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Borderlands 2 ist eines der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe
> 
> Unbedingt spielen ! Alleine der Story wegen.


Würdest du mit Borderlands 2 anfangen oder mit Borderlands the Pre-sequel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (23. Juni 2019)

Definitiv Borderlands 2  wenn du dir die Add ons dazu holst kannst du das spielen bis Borderlands 3 drausen is 
Spielst du am Pc oder Konsole ?
Das spiel bockt noch mehr wenn mans zu 4 spielt


----------



## PeterSauber01 (23. Juni 2019)

Dayz zurzeit
Ansonsten ProjectCars2 mit VR Brille oder BeatSaber


----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. Juni 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Definitiv Borderlands 2  wenn du dir die Add ons dazu holst kannst du das spielen bis Borderlands 3 drausen is
> Spielst du am Pc oder Konsole ?
> Das spiel bockt noch mehr wenn mans zu 4 spielt


Habe Borderlands 2 mit allen DLC. Ich werde es gleich mal anspielen...… .
Spiele es mit PC.


----------



## HannahBaker (27. Juni 2019)

Ich bin gerade ziemlich süchtig nach League of Legends. 
Hatte früher schon einmal eine ähnliche Neigung zu Dota, aber jetzt da sich mein Studium dem Ende nähert habe ich auch wieder mehr Zeit Fahrrad zu fahren und zu zocken


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. Juli 2019)

Tom Clancy´s Ghost Recon Wildlands


----------



## nakami (26. Juli 2019)

Spiele gerade Octopath Traveler


----------



## KKFwoody (28. Juli 2019)

Ich spiele eigentlich nur Mechwarrior Online, mein liebster Ausgleich wenn ich vom biken wieder mal fix und fertig bin


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. August 2019)

Jagged Alliance 2 mal wieder ausgegraben 

_Elliot, you Idiot!_


----------



## DerHackbart (3. August 2019)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Jagged Alliance 2 mal wieder ausgegraben
> 
> _Elliot, you Idiot!_



Have ich vor kurzem auch Mal wieder gesuchtet! Good old Times!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubba. (3. August 2019)

spielt hier jemand 3on3 Freestyle auf PS4?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. August 2019)

Ich probiere gleich das neue Wolfenstein Youngblood aus.


----------



## fffoxhunter (4. August 2019)

Bin kurz davor AC Origins zu beenden.
Danach will ich Resident evil 7 mit PSVR spielen. Jumpscare ahoi!


----------



## TheHighlander85 (7. August 2019)

Rising Storm 2: Vietnam


----------



## MurmelBier (8. August 2019)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Bin kurz davor AC Origins zu beenden.


AC Origins ist ein geiles Game 
Bin aktuell an AC Odyssey und Forza Horizon 4. Jemand von euch schon Anno 1800 ausprobiert?


----------



## Cheet (8. August 2019)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Rising Storm 2: Vietnam


 ich auch.

Bist du auch der Ansicht das das Spielniveau die letzten Monate zieml. abgesackt is?  Meine das liegt am Disc.Preis+der dauerhaften double xp Aktion 

Gruß
Socco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheHighlander85 (8. August 2019)

Hm ich dachte es mit paar mal - habe es aber auf den Server und die Tageszeit geschoben... Zu viele Kids...


----------



## Deleted 504958 (15. August 2019)

-


----------



## blubboo (15. August 2019)

WoT


----------



## Muckal (15. August 2019)

Donkey Kong Country


----------



## OldenBiker (16. August 2019)

Sei anderthalb Jahren täglich Eliteangerous.


----------



## Donstephano (29. August 2019)

Ab und zu ein paar Runden Paladins ^^


----------



## Martinwurst (29. August 2019)

Hab nun Observation durch. Fands aber nicht so berauschend, auch wenns mal was anderes war.


			observation - Google Suche


----------



## Gabrox (30. August 2019)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte zum Nintendo Switch? Ich würde gerne unterwegs und auf Reisen zocken. Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein Notebook, das habe ich eh dabei, aber gute Gaming-Notebooks kosten richtig Asche.


----------



## Korner (30. August 2019)

Kommt halt immer drauf an was du in welcher Qualität spielen willst


----------



## below (30. August 2019)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte zum Nintendo Switch? Ich würde gerne unterwegs und auf Reisen zocken. Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein Notebook, das habe ich eh dabei, aber gute Gaming-Notebooks kosten richtig Asche.


Haben unserem Sohn auf Weihnachten nen Switch geschenkt, hatten ihn im Winterurlaub dabei, mein Bruder hat einen zur Hochzeit bekommen - so ein wenig sind wir dem Ding schon verfallen 

Ob im Hotelzimmer, zuhause am Beamer - ne Runde Mario Kart geht immer  Den Standard-Controller finde ich für Erwachsene etwas klein geraten, da hab ich einen Adapter für den PS4 Controller geholt.

Kommt halt auch immer darauf an was man spielen möchte. Wenn ich das Ding in der Hand hab läuft zu 90% Mario Kart 

Sehr cool finde ich auch Nintendo Switch Online, worüber man die ganzen alten NES Games online spielen kann.

Ich find die Konsole sehr cool und würde sie definitiv wieder kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabrox (30. August 2019)

Grafikqualität ist mir nicht sonderlich wichtig. Entscheidend ist die Frage, wie weit ich mit aktueller Einsteiger-Hardware a la GTX 1060 und i8750H komme. CPU und GPU sind ja verlötet. Wäre blöd, wenn mit der Hardware dann schon nach 2 Jahren Feierabend wäre. Zumindest in geringer Auflösung würde ich dann schon noch gerne aktuelle Titel spielen können.

Danke für die Info zur Switch. Es kommt ja Ende September die Switch "Lite" ohne TV-Funktion. Die soll die wesentlich längere Akkulaufzeit haben. Kannst du da was zur normalen Switch sagen, wie lange die durchhält? Ich habe in einem Artikel gelesen, dass durch ein neues Update die Laufzeit wohl ziemlich gesteigert wurde.

Edit: das ist ein neues Modell mit verbessertem Akku und kein Update: https://winfuture.de/news,110458.html.


----------



## Strike85 (30. August 2019)

Zocker zurzeit wieder Anthem auf der Ps4


----------



## below (30. August 2019)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Danke für die Info zur Switch. Es kommt ja Ende September die Switch "Lite" ohne TV-Funktion. Die soll die wesentlich längere Akkulaufzeit haben. Kannst du da was zur normalen Switch sagen, wie lange die durchhält?



Auf den TV Modus würden wir nicht verzichten wollen. Mit mehreren macht es nur so Spaß. 
Zur Akkulaufzeit kann ich schlecht was sagen, wir haben ja eigentlich überall ein Netzteil bzw. Ladekabel zur Verfügung. Spielzeit nur mit Akku so grob 3 Stunden, würde ich schätzen.


----------



## Korner (30. August 2019)

Und sonst gibts akkupacks dafür,






						Nintendo Switch Akku-Ladegerät Fall, Antank Portable: Amazon.de: Elektronik
					

Nintendo Switch Akku-Ladegerät Fall, Antank Portable: Amazon.de: Elektronik



					www.amazon.de


----------



## nakami (30. August 2019)

Es gibt mittlerweile eine günstigere Version von der Switch, die wäre vllt was. (Ups, wurde hier ja schon erwähnt)
Kommt hierzulande aber erst Ende September raus:








						Die Spielkonsole für unterwegs.
					

Nintendo Switch Lite ist das kompakte Leichtgewicht der Nintendo Switch-Familie mit integrierter Steuerung.




					www.nintendo.de
				



Das Standard Modell soll außerdem auch noch überholt werden und darauf warte ich gerade... Erhoffe bessere Leistung und besseren Akku... Mal sehen was da kommt.

Zu mir: Octopath Traveler (PC) jetzt fertig. Fand die "Vorgänger"-Spiele des Entwicklerteams wesentlich besser: Bravely Default/Bravely Second.
Jetzt etwas Destiny 2 bevor es auf Steam umzieht im Oktober... Es wird übrigens eine F2P Version geben! Ich hoffe mal, dass ein paar aus dem Freundeskreis dann mit mir spielen werden.


----------



## Gabrox (30. August 2019)

Die neue Switch Version mit besserem Akku gibt es wohl schon: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nint...kkulaufzeit-der-neuen-Switch-im-Test-1297079/. Modellbezeichnung: HAC-001(-01). 

Bei Alternate z.B. verfügbar: https://www.alternate.de/html/produ...MIndnKi_Gq5AIVR-h3Ch1HIwtbEAQYAiABEgKLMvD_BwE.

Allerdings scheint sich das Upgrade auf den Akku zu beschränken. Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mir die neue Switch anschauen. Die Lite Version kann da bis auf das geringere Gewicht und das kleinere Maß wohl nichts besser.


----------



## nakami (30. August 2019)

Ah cool! Hätte jetzt eher erwartet, dass Nintendo ein komplett neues Modell mit neuem Namen rausbringt und sowas gar nicht macht... Verwirrt ja jetzt eher den ahnungslose Kunden, die nicht wissen, ob sie das neuere oder das ältere Modell kaufen. Auf Modellbezeichnung/-revision zu gucken ist ja eher was für technisch affine Käufer.



Gabrox schrieb:


> Allerdings scheint sich das Upgrade auf den Akku zu beschränken. Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mir die neue Switch anschauen. Die Lite Version kann da bis auf das geringere Gewicht und das kleinere Maß wohl nichts besser.



In erster Linie ist die Lite-Version vorallem günstiger...


----------



## Gabrox (30. August 2019)

Im Leben muss man sich halt in der Regel um alles selbst kümmern. Das gilt auch für Revisionsnummern!

BTT: Warcraft 3.


----------



## odi11 (30. August 2019)

Wows 
Xplane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (3. September 2019)

Wieder mal einen neuen Durchgang!
Ich Liebe dieses Spiel einfach


----------



## Gabrox (3. September 2019)

Rate"spiel"?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (3. September 2019)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Rate"spiel"?


Sorry, dachte das wäre klar
Das Foto ist aus Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## SeppmitS (4. September 2019)

Sniper Elite 4 noch schnell als kostenloses Spiel gesichert. Gar nicht so langweilig das ganze.
WipeOut (irgendeine Zusatzbezeichnung nch einfügen) ebenso. Schnell mal Arcarderennen anschmeisen wie vor vielen Dekaden als WipeOut auf der PS1 noch ein Brett war


----------



## Seven-Eleven (1. Oktober 2019)

Zocke im Moment Mafia 3


----------



## luchslistig (1. Oktober 2019)

Derzeit wieder vermehrt Project Cars 2
Dienstags abends Rennen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabrox (2. Oktober 2019)

Kennt hier jemand "legale" Seiten zum Download älterer PC-Spiele?


----------



## Korner (2. Oktober 2019)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand "legale" Seiten zum Download älterer PC-Spiele?


Was sind ältere Pc Spiele ? 
Definier das mal mit Beispielen


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Oktober 2019)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand "legale" Seiten zum Download älterer PC-Spiele?



gog.com

Hier habe ich vor einer Weile Jagged Alliance 2 aus 1999 gekauft. Vielleicht ist dein gesuchtes Spiel auf dabei.


----------



## Gabrox (2. Oktober 2019)

Älter meint eigentlich alles von 1995 bis 2010. Gog ist schonmal ganz gut. Danke!


----------



## Tony- (2. Oktober 2019)

Borderlands 3  
Schon um die 6 Stunden lang gespielt und habe immer noch Bock drauf, das gibts bei mir nur selten bei Singleplayer spielen..


----------



## SickboyLC4 (2. Oktober 2019)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand "legale" Seiten zum Download älterer PC-Spiele?



Klick mich hart

Hier kann man einiges online spielen


----------



## Gabrox (2. Oktober 2019)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Klick mich hart
> 
> Hier kann man einiges online spielen



Interessant. Da sind einige Games dabei, die auf "gog" noch 10 Taler kosten. Ist das eine Grauzone?


----------



## SickboyLC4 (3. Oktober 2019)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Interessant. Da sind einige Games dabei, die auf "gog" noch 10 Taler kosten. Ist das eine Grauzone?



Kann ich Dir überhaupt nicht sagen. Bin selbst vor 2 Tagen drauf gestoßen


----------



## Gabrox (3. Oktober 2019)

Dieser "Korner" aus Auschtria macht das jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal: kurz nach einer Frage Spezifizierung derselben wünschen, um dann schließlich keine Antwort zu liefern. Wahrscheinlich lässt er mit der Fragerei bereits alle "Korner"!

@SickboyLC4 Wie schaut's da eigentlich mit Speichern aus? Geht das?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (10. Oktober 2019)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Zocke im Moment Mafia 3


Zocke nun seit 50h Mafia 3. Ich muss sagen, es macht mir Spaß trotz aller Kritik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. Oktober 2019)

Suchte zur Zeit Thief Simulator. Es ist recht schwer und zeitintensiv, aber irgendwie auch spaßig. Der Realismus der Einbruchstechniken ist klasse - die *polnische *Entwicklerfirma hat sich da viel Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe gerade The Witcher 3 angefangen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. November 2019)

Ich spiele im Moment mal wieder GTA V und Need for Speed 2015. Hin und wieder wird im Moment bei Destiny 2 geballert.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. November 2019)

Soul Reaver, gabs für 97ct im Steamsale. Schön rumrennen, Kisten stapeln und Seelen saugen.


----------



## imfluss (16. November 2019)

Schön ? Fahren.


----------



## PTrick93 (16. November 2019)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Need for Speed 2015



Wie kann man das denn Spielen? Ich habe den Teil so gehasst.

Bei mir: COD MW, NFS Heat, und Steep


----------



## fffoxhunter (17. November 2019)

Borderlands 3

Absolutes suchtspiel


----------



## nakami (17. November 2019)

Bei destiny 2 mit dem Season Pass durch. Nun Darkest Dungeon, League of Legends und Ace Attorney Miles Edgeworth 2 (nicht außerhalb Japan releast, gab aber eine Community Übersetzung).

Empfehlung: seit paar Wochen gibt es Lonely Mountain: Downhill auf Steam. Ist ein echt spaßiges MTB Spiel.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (18. November 2019)

PTrick93 schrieb:


> Wie kann man das denn Spielen? Ich habe den Teil so gehasst.
> 
> Bei mir: COD MW, NFS Heat, und Steep


Habe mehrere Teile von NFS. Der 2015er finde ich besser als Payback.
Wie ist NFS Heat? 
Bin am überlegen ob ich den hole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PTrick93 (18. November 2019)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Habe mehrere Teile von NFS. Der 2015er finde ich besser als Payback.
> Wie ist NFS Heat?
> Bin am überlegen ob ich den hole.


Genau so wie Payback und 2015 hätten werden sollen imo. Naja, bei Payback und 2015 kannst dir aussuchen. Kotstulle oder Rieseneinlauf...


----------



## Korner (18. November 2019)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Dieser "Korner" aus Auschtria macht das jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal: kurz nach einer Frage Spezifizierung derselben wünschen, um dann schließlich keine Antwort zu liefern. Wahrscheinlich lässt er mit der Fragerei bereits alle "Korner"!
> 
> @SickboyLC4 Wie schaut's da eigentlich mit Speichern aus? Geht das?



Sorry hab das nicht gerafft das die Fragen an mich waren, tit nir echt leid.
So mach ich das normal nicht  

Edit mit deiner Hardware sollte das spielen noch länger problemlos möglich sein ?

Bin Momentam wieder voll im Escape from Tarkov Fieber ?


----------



## luchslistig (19. November 2019)

Ich überlege gerade, mir RDR2 auf dem PC zu holen.
Nach dem ganzen Weltraum-Universum-geschacher und den Rennsimulationen mal wieder was anderes....
Die ganzen Need for Speed Teile waren mir zu Arcade-lastig


----------



## Deleted 148456 (19. November 2019)

RDR2 muss Mann eigentlich gespielt haben, 
Genau wie Teil 1, ein absolutes Meisterwerk


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. November 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Bin Momentam wieder voll im Escape from Tarkov Fieber ?



Die ganzen Survival-Horror-Crafting-Shooter nehmen langsam überhand. Fand früher Rust super, irgendwann wurde man nur noch abgeknallt und beklaut. Später dann 7DTD,theForest,StrandedDeep... auf Empfehlung dann mal Subnautica (das war auch creepy!)

Bisher ist Subnautica mein Favorit was das angeht.


----------



## Korner (19. November 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Die ganzen Survival-Horror-Crafting-Shooter nehmen langsam überhand. Fand früher Rust super, irgendwann wurde man nur noch abgeknallt und beklaut. Später dann 7DTD,theForest,StrandedDeep... auf Empfehlung dann mal Subnautica (das war auch creepy!)
> 
> Bisher ist Subnautica mein Favorit was das angeht.


Escape from Tarkov schon mal Probiert ? 
Das is was ganz anderes  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (19. November 2019)

Nachdem ich die letzten Jahre am PC unterwegs war und dieser jetzt echt zu langsam für aktuelle Titel wurde wechsele ich ins Konsolenlager.

Gebrauchte XBox One auch aus den Kleinanzeigen mit Forza Horizon 4.
Dazu noch Battlefield V.

Mal schauen wie das wird.


----------



## Korner (20. November 2019)

Hatte vor Pc Ebenfalls Xbox One aber Pc is dann doch viel Besser als Pc. 

Den einzigen Vorteil den eine Console bietet ist das Garantiert alle spiele laufen  ? 

Sonst is Pc in allem besser


----------



## DerHackbart (20. November 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Hatte vor Pc Ebenfalls Xbox One aber Pc is dann doch viel Besser als Pc.
> 
> Den einzigen Vorteil den eine Console bietet ist das Garantiert alle spiele laufen  ?
> 
> Sonst is Pc in allem besser


Unter den Gesichtspunkten hatte ich mir damals auch meinen PC zugelegt, aber heute zocke ich nicht mehr soviel, dass sich die Investition in einen PC lohnen würde.

Die XBOX hat nichtmal nen Hunni gekostet.  Dafür hätte ich nichtmal nen Prozessor bekommen.


----------



## PTrick93 (20. November 2019)

Ich war ja früher auch PC Masterrace einseinself usw. Aber ganz ehrlich, heute bin ich 1.) Zu faul immer up to date zu bleiben und 2.) kann ne Konsole Medien und Unterhaltungstechnisch genau so viel wie ein Rechner.


----------



## Korner (20. November 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Unter den Gesichtspunkten hatte ich mir damals auch meinen PC zugelegt, aber heute zocke ich nicht mehr soviel, dass sich die Investition in einen PC lohnen würde.
> 
> Die XBOX hat nichtmal nen Hunni gekostet.  Dafür hätte ich nichtmal nen Prozessor bekommen.



Ok um das Geld muss man die Kaufen  


PTrick93 schrieb:


> 2.) kann ne Konsole Medien und Unterhaltungstechnisch genau so viel wie ein Rechner.



Nope


----------



## maxracingshox (24. November 2019)

BF5


----------



## DerHackbart (24. November 2019)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> BF5


Habe ich auch gerade angefangen.
Komme aber nicht so wirklich gut klar...

Entweder sehe ich die Gegner zu spät oder wenn ich sie rechtzeitig sehe, werde ich outgunned... ?


----------



## maxracingshox (24. November 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gerade angefangen.
> Komme aber nicht so wirklich gut klar...
> 
> Entweder sehe ich die Gegner zu spät oder wenn ich sie rechtzeitig sehe, werde ich outgunned... ?


Hat bei mir so um die 200 h gedauert, bis meine k/d von ca. 1 auf plötzlich 2-3 angestiegen ist 
Wichtig ist, die Maps und Wege zu kennen.


----------



## Korner (24. November 2019)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Hat bei mir so um die 200 h gedauert, bis meine k/d von ca. 1 auf plötzlich 2-3 angestiegen ist
> Wichtig ist, die Maps und Wege zu kennen.



200h ?  Wenn man 200h braucht um ins Spiel zu finden sollte man sich da nicht eher um was anderes umschauen ?


----------



## DerHackbart (24. November 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> 200h ?  Wenn man 200h braucht um ins Spiel zu finden sollte man sich da nicht eher um was anderes umschauen ?


Nein, bei Multiplayer Shootern ist das recht normal. Leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxracingshox (24. November 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> 200h ?  Wenn man 200h braucht um ins Spiel zu finden sollte man sich da nicht eher um was anderes umschauen ?


Ich bin auch nicht so der beste Spieler...
Aber ich habe mal JackFrags in einem seiner Videos gekillt 

Edit: So, ich zock jetzt ne Runde


----------



## DerHackbart (24. November 2019)

Ich werde wohl auch nicht so viel Zeit in BFV versenken. Mal schauen welche netten Singleplayer Sachen ich so auftreiben kann.

Denke da an Red Dead Redemption II und Fallout 76.


----------



## Korner (24. November 2019)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht so der beste Spieler...
> Aber ich habe mal JackFrags in einen seiner Videos gekillt
> 
> Edit: So, ich zock jetzt ne Runde



Viel Spass dir  


DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auch nicht so viel Zeit in BFV versenken. Mal schauen welche netten Singleplayer Sachen ich so auftreiben kann.
> 
> Denke da an Red Dead Redemption II und Fallout 76.



Red dead Redemption II sieht schon Hammer aus.
In Fallout 76 wirst du wenn du anfängst mehr als 200h versenken 



DerHackbart schrieb:


> Nein, bei Multiplayer Shootern ist das recht normal. Leider.



Hab in Counterstrike GO knapp 3000 Stunden oder so. 
In Call of duty 2,4, MW2 und MW3 hab ich über 5000h investiert , ich hab soooo viel stunden in Spiele investiert. Ich überlege mittlerweile 2 mal ob ich dazu bereit bin.


----------



## DerHackbart (24. November 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Viel Spass dir
> 
> 
> Red dead Redemption II sieht schon Hammer aus.
> In Fallout 76 wirst du wenn du anfängst mehr als 200h versenken



Bei einem Singleplayer Titel hat man anfangs aber wesentlich weniger bis gar keine Frustmomente. In MP Titeln ist das leider ganz anders. Da macht es erst aber einer bestimmten Schwelle richtig Spaß.

Das waren bei mir noch CoD MW I + II. Da hatte ich aber auch noch mehr Zeit.


----------



## Korner (24. November 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Bei einem Singleplayer Titel hat man anfangs aber wesentlich weniger bis gar keine Frustmomente. In MP Titeln ist das leider ganz anders. Da macht es erst aber einer bestimmten Schwelle richtig Spaß.
> 
> Das waren bei mir noch CoD MW I + II. Da hatte ich aber auch noch mehr Zeit.


Jupp isso ! 
Schade das heutzutage zu viel auf MP geachtet wird. 
Früher wurden noch storys erzählt und nicht der Community das Geld aus allen Öffnungen gezogen.


----------



## DerHackbart (24. November 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Jupp isso !
> Schade das heutzutage zu viel auf MP geachtet wird.
> Früher wurden noch storys erzählt und nicht der Community das Geld aus allen Öffnungen gezogen.


Der schlimmste Fall ist die FIFA Reihe.
Als EA gemerkt hat, wie viel Geld aus Ultimate Team zu ziehen ist, sind allen anderen Modi gestorben.  ?


----------



## Korner (24. November 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Der schlimmste Fall ist die FIFA Reihe.
> Als EA gemerkt hat, wie viel Geld aus Ultimate Team zu ziehen ist, sind allen anderen Modi gestorben.  ?


 Call of Duty ist es nicht andera ergangen ... DLCs ... Seasonpass etc. Man kauft ein Spiel um 60 Euro das man nach 3 Monaten nochmal 50 nachschiebt ... und nach 12 Monaten das selbe von vorne ...


----------



## DerHackbart (25. November 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> 200h ?  Wenn man 200h braucht um ins Spiel zu finden sollte man sich da nicht eher um was anderes umschauen ?


----------



## maxracingshox (25. November 2019)

Grafikkarte gerade eben & mit sofortiger Wirkung abgeschmiert... Beschde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (25. November 2019)

Knallhart das Zeug.. ?


----------



## Korner (26. November 2019)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Grafikkarte gerade eben & mit sofortiger Wirkung abgeschmiert... Beschde


Jo dann neue her


----------



## kordesh (26. November 2019)

Was ich gerade aktuell noch regelmäßig auf der Switch zocke: 


Doom. Habs mir erst am Freitag im Sale für 50% vom UVP gekauft und bin überrascht, wie geil das Spiel ist. Auch in der Variante auf dem kleinen Dispaly und nicht im Dock am TV mit ordentlichem Controller noch gut spielbar!
Diablo III - Evergreen halt. Würde lieber Diablo II zocken, aber das gibts ja leider nicht.

Was ich hin und wieder noch zocke:


Grid - finde ich mega schwer! Vor allem das Umstellen zwischen den verschiedenen Rennklassen. Zocke immer so, dass ich alle Helferlein aus habe, bis auf die manuelle Schaltung. Finde das Spiel dann schon krass schwer. Vor allem wenn man das nur ab und an zockt.
Resident Evil Revalation - auch ganz geil eigentlich, macht mir aber nicht immer Spass.
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe - Bockt halt nur beim Bierchen mit Kumpels
Skyrim - das verschlingt mir einfach zu viel Zeit um das ordenltich zu zocken. Aber ab und an für n halbes Stündchen n bisschen durch die Gegend räubern ist dann auch immer wider ganz geil.
Monopoly - wenn die Nichte da ist, dass Wetter Mist ist und es langweilig wird ?

Was ich als nächstes plane mir anzuschaffen, wenn ich keine Lust mehr auf die o.g. Spiele habe oder damit durch bin: 

Zelda - soll ja ganz geil sein.
WRC 8 - Rallyspiele fand ich immer geil. Mal gucken, wie die Umsetzung auf der Switch ist.


----------



## grumpyflippy (26. November 2019)

Ghost Recon: Breakpoint und derzeit wieder CS:GO. Ab und an noch BFV.


----------



## Tony- (26. November 2019)

kordesh schrieb:


> Zelda - soll ja ganz geil sein.


Gaaanz übles, künstlich in die Länge gestrecktes Etwas. Die ersten 2 Stunden war´s ein wenig interessant, die nächsten 2 langweilig und die letzte einfach nur nervig. Da würde ich lieber Witcher mal genauer anschauen wenn du große offene Welten mit vielen Aufgaben magst; ein deutlich besseres Skyrim.


----------



## kordesh (26. November 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Gaaanz übles, künstlich in die Länge gestrecktes Etwas. Die ersten 2 Stunden war´s ein wenig interessant, die nächsten 2 langweilig und die letzte einfach nur nervig. Da würde ich lieber Witcher mal genauer anschauen wenn du große offene Welten mit vielen Aufgaben magst; ein deutlich besseres Skyrim.



Oh. Ok. Klingt Mist ?

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Witcher für die Switch gibt. Schon sehr viel davon gehört. Ich glaube das teste ich dann mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (26. November 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Gaaanz übles, künstlich in die Länge gestrecktes Etwas. Die ersten 2 Stunden war´s ein wenig interessant, die nächsten 2 langweilig und die letzte einfach nur nervig. Da würde ich lieber Witcher mal genauer anschauen wenn du große offene Welten mit vielen Aufgaben magst; ein deutlich besseres Skyrim.



Oh. Ok. Klingt Mist ?

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Witcher für die Switch gibt. Schon sehr viel davon gehört. Ich glaube das teste ich dann mal an


----------



## Tony- (26. November 2019)

kordesh schrieb:


> Oh. Ok. Klingt Mist ?


Grad die 1-Stern Rezensionen auf Amazon angeschaut.. stimmt mit dem überein, was mich an dem Spiel gestört und genervt hat. Und die 5-Stern Bewerter haben zu viel Freizeit, so mein Eindruck..


----------



## SickboyLC4 (26. November 2019)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Witcher für die Switch gibt. Schon sehr viel davon gehört. Ich glaube das teste ich dann mal an



Doch gibbet.
Und die Umsetzung soll für die Switch noch nicht mal sooo kacke sein


----------



## Deleted 492973 (26. November 2019)

Hi! 
GtaV/RDR2 und BFV=) 

Zockt hier jemand zufällig Resources /Android? 

Mfg


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Dezember 2019)

Servus zusammen,

kann einer abschätzen was ich für meinen leicht angestaubten PC verlangen könnte?

AMD FX 6300 6x3,5Ghz mit Alpenföhn Brocken Kühler
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P Board
8 GB DDR 3 RAM
HIS R9 270 GPU
240 GB Kingston SSD
500GB HDD
DVD Laufwerk
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W Netzteil
Thermaltake Gehäuse 


Ist natürlich fraglich ob jemand sowas überhaupt noch kauft...


----------



## luchslistig (2. Dezember 2019)

vielleicht so 250 - 300,-


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Dezember 2019)

luchslistig schrieb:


> vielleicht so 250 - 300,-



Das hätte ich auch grob geschätzt und wäre auch ganz zufrieden...
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (2. Dezember 2019)

Hab ein ähnliches Setup (ohne HDD’s und Gehäuse)vor kurzem für 250 verkauft, fand ich für beide Seiten fair


----------



## Deleted 148456 (2. Dezember 2019)

Gibts dann auch einen neuen Rechner  ?


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Dezember 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> Gibts dann auch einen neuen Rechner  ?



Naja, zumindest keinen zum Zocken.  ? 
Für den finanziellen Aufwand spiele ich zu wenig. Dafür habe ich mir ja eine gebrauchte XBOX gekauft. Das langt mir.

Aber ein neuer Laptop soll her. Der alte Medion 17 Zöller aus 2009(!!) ist einfach am Ende. Da hat eine kleine SSD nix mehr genutzt.

Ich spekuliere auf etwas leichtes in 14 oder 15 Zoll. So in Richtung Lenovo Yoga 530...
Soll halt nur für Office und YouTube langen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (2. Dezember 2019)

Für YouTube und Office wär dein jetziger Rechner aber mehr als ausreichend


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Dezember 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> Für YouTube und Office wär dein jetziger Rechner aber mehr als ausreichend



Korrekt.
Möchte mich aber, wenn sich ein Käufer findet, von der Desktop Lösung verabschieden um mein Büro etwas zu entschlacken.
Sollte sich natürlich kein Käufer finden, bleibt der Tower als Office Lösung natürlich bestehen.

Habe das Ganze jetzt Mal inkl. Maus, Tastatur und Headset für glatte 300 Euro VB bei Kleinanzeigen drin.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (2. Dezember 2019)

Das wirst du sicher los um den Preis!


----------



## SeppmitS (3. Dezember 2019)

COD MW...mein erstes COD überhaupt...versaure bei ner 0,85er K/D. Punktemäßig schmier ich auch meist deftig ab, aber Spaß macht es trotzdem. Das schnelle Movement und die kurze TTK (timetokill) machen es einem Anfänger recht schwer...

Bei BF1, meinem ersten Shooter überhaupt gelang mir das schneller...BFV kann da um Meilen nicht anknüpfen...


----------



## xxxT (3. Dezember 2019)

.. Lara croft go, ab und zu


----------



## Seven-Eleven (13. Dezember 2019)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> COD MW...mein erstes COD überhaupt...versaure bei ner 0,85er K/D. Punktemäßig schmier ich auch meist deftig ab, aber Spaß macht es trotzdem. Das schnelle Movement und die kurze TTK (timetokill) machen es einem Anfänger recht schwer...
> 
> Bei BF1, meinem ersten Shooter überhaupt gelang mir das schneller...BFV kann da um Meilen nicht anknüpfen...


Unreal Tournament ist auch so ein schneller Shooter.

Im Moment bin ich bei Far Cry 4 dran. Mag gerne auch ältere Spiele.


----------



## Astaroth (13. Dezember 2019)

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Deleted 148456 (13. Dezember 2019)

RDR 2 für den Pc gekauft  
COD MW hab ich momentan wieder auf Minimum reduziert, das SBMM ist einfach Scheiße


----------



## DerHackbart (13. Dezember 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> RDR 2 für den Pc gekauft
> COD MW hab ich momentan wieder auf Minimum reduziert, das SBMM ist einfach Scheiße



RDR2 packt mich irgendwie garnicht. Hatte mir viel versprochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (13. Dezember 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> RDR2 packt mich irgendwie garnicht


Mich auch nicht wirklich.. Reite aber dennoch seit ein Paar Stunden einfach durch die Gegend weil´s so toll aussieht und die Welt so lebendig ist


----------



## DerHackbart (13. Dezember 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Mich auch nicht wirklich.. Reite aber dennoch seit ein Paar Stunden einfach durch die Gegend weil´s so toll aussieht und die Welt so lebendig ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 950885
> Anhang anzeigen 950886


Ich habe es noch nichtmal aus dem Storyanfang geschafft, bei dem man sich nur von cutscene zu cutscene spielt.


----------



## Tony- (13. Dezember 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich habe es noch nichtmal aus dem Storyanfang geschafft, bei dem man sich nur von cutscene zu cutscene spielt.


Ich weiß auch nicht, was Rockstar sich dabei gedacht hat bei diesem Prolog.. 
Das Spiel wird aber besser ab dem Punkt, wo man die offene Welt frei spielen kann. Dauert aber Paar Stunden..


----------



## kartoffelbrot (13. Dezember 2019)

Na juhu.


----------



## luchslistig (16. Dezember 2019)

ich überlege noch schwer, ob ich mir das anschaffe


----------



## Tony- (16. Dezember 2019)

Habe jetzt um die 7 Stunden gespielt und finds ganz gut.. man muss sich bisschen einlassen auf das Spiel. Nerfige Dinge kann man auch weglassen, dazu kann ich das Video empfehlen: (nach dem Prolog anschauen wenn man im Lager mit der Bande angekommen ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (17. Dezember 2019)

einfach Spielen...beim 2. Durchgang dann alles richtig machen für Achievements etc...da kann man leider ein paar verpassen...


----------



## luchslistig (17. Dezember 2019)

so, jetzt hat's mich doch erwischt...

heute Abend nochmal Hockenheim fahren und dann ab aufs Pferdchen.....


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Dezember 2019)

Bei Far Cry 4 bin ich länger dran. Ansonsten habe ich Need for Speed Heat angefangen...


----------



## Ledeker (22. Dezember 2019)

Super Mario Bros. auf der Nintendo Nes.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. Dezember 2019)

luchslistig schrieb:


> so, jetzt hat's mich doch erwischt...
> 
> heute Abend nochmal Hockenheim fahren und dann ab aufs Pferdchen.....


Optisch ist’s auf jeden fall ein Schmankerl, sogar auf meinem Minderleistungsrechner
Sah aber auf der PS4 schon grandios aus


----------



## luchslistig (23. Dezember 2019)

Die Story ist schon geil.... 
Yeeehaaa!!!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. Dezember 2019)

luchslistig schrieb:


> ich überlege noch schwer, ob ich mir das anschaffe


So Schnell kann’s gehen


----------



## Ledeker (24. Dezember 2019)

Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 2 rausgeholt...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (25. Dezember 2019)

Elster. Mal sehen, was ich raushole.


----------



## DerHackbart (25. Dezember 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Elster. Mal sehen, was ich raushole.


Soll ja einige Cheats geben.  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (2. Januar 2020)

Ich teste gerade Need for Speed The Run......…. .


----------



## Korner (2. Januar 2020)

Zocke momentan wieder Arma 3 wie ein gestörter  ? 
Silvester auf ersten 20h am Stück gedaddelt. 
Krank zuhause


----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. Januar 2020)

NfS The Run habe ich in ca. 3h fertig gezockt. War nicht so der Knaller, eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## luchslistig (3. Januar 2020)

NFS war nur mit Hot Pursuit zu gebrauchen, dann kamen die ganzen Tuning Variationen, und dann noch NFS Shift. War alles nicht der Brüller. 
Dann lieber Project Cars 2 oder I Racing und dann in Competition gegen andere Fahrer.... 

Wobei, noch reite ich im wilden Westen..... ?‍?


----------



## DerHackbart (3. Januar 2020)

Also was arcadige Rennspiele angeht fesselt mich Forza Horizon 4 ziemlich.

Sehr abwechslungsreich und spaßig durch massig Autos und verschiedene Modi.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (3. Januar 2020)

luchslistig schrieb:


> Wobei, noch reite ich im wilden Westen..... ?‍?



Ist und bleibt einfach das Beste


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. Januar 2020)

luchslistig schrieb:


> NFS war nur mit Hot Pursuit zu gebrauchen, dann kamen die ganzen Tuning Variationen, und dann noch NFS Shift. War alles nicht der Brüller.
> Dann lieber Project Cars 2 oder I Racing und dann in Competition gegen andere Fahrer....
> 
> Wobei, noch reite ich im wilden Westen..... ?‍?


Ich finde das NFS 2015 und das neue NfS Heat recht gut. Auch NfS Rivals macht Spaß. Shift 2 ist auch noch gut spielbar. Aber NfS The Run, NfS Shift und NfS Payback sind "schwarze Schaafe" der NfS Reihe.

Wenn es um Realismus ginge, würde ich Dirt 4 oder Dirt Rally oder Projekt Cars 2 spielen.

Na ja, bin ja noch mit Far Cry 4 und 11-11 Memories Retold dran.


----------



## PTrick93 (5. Januar 2020)

Mal wieder GTA San Andreas entstaubt und ins Laufwerk geschmissen


----------



## Toolkid (5. Januar 2020)

RDR2
und demnächst Witcher 3. Wobei die Serie mich da eher abgetörnt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (6. Januar 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> RDR2
> und demnächst Witcher 3. Wobei die Serie mich da eher abgetörnt hat.


Das Game ist um Welten besser als die Serie!


----------



## Tony- (6. Januar 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> RDR2
> und demnächst Witcher 3. Wobei die Serie mich da eher abgetörnt hat.


Spielemagazine meinen, dass die Serie für mehr spieler gesorgt hat..
Mich haben die Geschichten und das Wirre Zeug, was da erzählt wird abgetörnt. 
Ist nicht mein Ding so eine Art von Fantasy. Cyberpunk könnte aber was werden.. fand schon Deus Ex Spiele klasse.


----------



## luchslistig (6. Februar 2020)

nach der ganzen Rennfahrerei in Project Cars 2 
und den ewigen Ritten in RDR2 und Kingdom Come 
hab ich jetzt World of Tanks mal wieder ausgegraben....
Wow, nach 3-4  Jahren Abwesenheit hat sich da einiges getan....


----------



## SickboyLC4 (6. Februar 2020)

Witcher 3

Hab das Spiel als GOTY vor 1,5 Jahren für schmalen Taler gekauft.
Direkt nach Fallout 4 versucht mit Witcher weiterzumachen --> ging nicht.

Die "Hau Drauf" Mentalität von Fallout oder Skyrim funktioniert nicht
und mal so nebenher spielt man das Spiel ebenfalls nicht.

Vor einer Woche wieder den Einstieg versucht und... voll erwischt.
Richtig geiler Scheiß, der mit allen DLC´s vom Umfang her Respekt einflößt.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (6. Februar 2020)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Richtig geiler Scheiß, der mit allen DLC´s vom Umfang her Respekt einflößt.



Ich dachte auch das bei GTA 5 die Map schon groß und detailliert war, bis ich den Vergleich zu Witcher 3 gesehen habe... übel was die da geschaffen haben.


----------



## nakami (6. Februar 2020)

Bin wieder in Guild Wars 2 unterwegs und warte auf Animal Crossing New Horizons und Doom Eternal, die beide im März rauskommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabrox (6. Februar 2020)

An die Berufszocker:

Wie isch en des eigentlich mit dem Nintendo Schwitz, verbindet ma den per Kabel mit em Fernsee oder geht des au-weialess?


----------



## kordesh (6. Februar 2020)

Gabrox schrieb:


> An die Berufszocker:
> 
> Wie isch en des eigentlich mit dem Nintendo Schwitz, verbindet ma den per Kabel mit em Fernsee oder geht des au-weialess?



Über die Docking-Station. 
Du stellst die Switch also ins Dock und das Dock wiederum ist per HDMI am TV angeschlossen.


----------



## Gabrox (6. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Info. Hast du mal den Anschluss von Tastatur und Maus ausprobiert? Soll anscheinend gehen.


----------



## kordesh (6. Februar 2020)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Hast du mal den Anschluss von Tastatur und Maus ausprobiert? Soll anscheinend gehen.



Nö. Komme mit dem Controller gut klar. Mittlerweile sogar bei Shootern.


----------



## freigeist (6. Februar 2020)

Witcher 3 mit Tastatur und Maus oder Controller?! Ich habe es vor ca. 4 Wochen geholt und es liegt nur rum... Mit Maus und Tastatur ist es irgentiwe ne Katastrophe. Mit Controller habe ich aber zuletzt bei meinem N64 gedaddelt... und das dürfte über 20 Jahre her sein ?


----------



## Tony- (7. Februar 2020)

freigeist schrieb:


> Witcher 3 mit Tastatur und Maus oder Controller?! Ich habe es vor ca. 4 Wochen geholt und es liegt nur rum... Mit Maus und Tastatur ist es irgentiwe ne Katastrophe. Mit Controller habe ich aber zuletzt bei meinem N64 gedaddelt... und das dürfte über 20 Jahre her sein ?


Die Controller Steuerung ist heutzutage so gut, zocke sogar manche Egoshooter am PC mit meinem Xbox one Controller. Third Person Sachen sowieso.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (7. Februar 2020)

freigeist schrieb:


> Witcher 3 mit Tastatur und Maus oder Controller?! Ich habe es vor ca. 4 Wochen geholt und es liegt nur rum... Mit Maus und Tastatur ist es irgentiwe ne Katastrophe. Mit Controller habe ich aber zuletzt bei meinem N64 gedaddelt... und das dürfte über 20 Jahre her sein ?



Maus und Tastatur. Komme aber gut mit klar, da ich alles so zocke.
Spätestens beim zielen brauche ich Maus, da komme ich mit einem Controller nicht klar (Zielgeschwindigkeit)


----------



## Gabrox (7. Februar 2020)

Ohne Maus geht bei mir auch nix. Daher lasse ich das mit der Switch wohl auch sein. Die heutigen ultraportablen Laptops sind so leicht geworden (1kg bei 13 Zoll) - und Maus und Tastatur haben sie ja direkt an Bord.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (7. Februar 2020)

Gabrox schrieb:


> Ohne Maus geht bei mir auch nix. Daher lasse ich das mit der Switch wohl auch sein. Die heutigen ultraportablen Laptops sind so leicht geworden (1kg bei 13 Zoll) - und Maus und Tastatur haben sie ja direkt an Bord.



Ich verstehe das ehrlich gesagt jetzt nicht ganz... ?

1.) Vernünftiger Zockerlaptop wiegt etwas mehr als 1 kg
2.) Zum unterwegs zocken sind 13" vll etwas klein
3.) Tastatur ist an Bord, ja... aber willst du mim Touchpad zocken??? Falls ja, Respekt!!!?
4.) Für den Preis eines vernünftigen Zocker - Laptops bekommst du 8 Switch
5.) Die Drecks Laptops lassen sich eher dürftig bis gar nicht upgraden (Grafikkarte), womit man
     eigentlich alle 2-4 Jahre neu beschaffen muss


----------



## Gabrox (7. Februar 2020)

Sehr guter Eiwand, der natürlich allgemein gesehen absolut berechtigt ist. Bei mir sind's halt fast nur ältere Games, ich brauch nicht den neuesten Kram. Zum Touchpad: mit Trackpoint (Lenovo, Dell, HP) - dieser Knubbel in der Tastaturmitte - lassen sich Strategie- und Rollenspiele ausgezeichnet spielen. Kleineres Display reicht mir persönlich auch aus, vor allem, da ich eh meist nur unterwegs so für 30-45 Minuten zocke. Daher hatte ich auch überlegt, ob ich nicht die Switch Lite nehmen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (7. Februar 2020)

Unter den Voraussetzungen stimmt das alles natürlich.
Switch ist mobil schon ein Brett, weil deutlich besser in der Handhabung als ein Laptop.
Ansonsten wären PS Vita vll eine Option.


----------



## 4mate (18. Februar 2020)

luka644 schrieb:


> führerschein klasse b kaufen      https://www.dell.com/community/Latitude/führerschein-kaufen-in-deutschland-Whatsapp-0014123857163/td-p/6217574


Gemeldet


----------



## kartoffelbrot (18. Februar 2020)

luka644 schrieb:


> führerschein klasse b kaufen      https://www.dell.com/community/Latitude/führerschein-kaufen-in-deutschland-Whatsapp-0014123857163/td-p/6217574


Zupf dich, du Arsch.


----------



## Gabrox (18. Februar 2020)

Danke für den Tipp, Luka. Ich rufe morgen mal bei Dell an, ob die auch LKW-Führerscheine verkaufen. Ich habe ja seit langem den Traum, meine schöne Lebenszeit in einer kleinen Kabine auf den Autobahnen und Raststätten Europas zu verbringen. Bericht folgt!


----------



## Waldkauz (18. Februar 2020)

? made my day ?


----------



## Korner (19. Februar 2020)

4mate schrieb:


> Gemeldet



Du bist zu langsam   
Die Mods sind aber noch langsamerer


----------



## Deleted 492973 (27. Februar 2020)

Corona Simulation (unter anderem =) 
Better b a Prepper


----------



## kordesh (28. Februar 2020)

Piddahr schrieb:


> Corona Simulation (unter anderem =)
> Better b a Prepper



Haha! Hab ich vorgestern an das Spiel erinnert und es wieder heruntergeladen  
Das frustriert mich aber. Auf Schwirigkeitsstufe “normal“ bekomme ich es nicht hin den Virus so zu entwickeln, dass das Gegenmittel nicht wirkt. Brauche knapp 1,5h um das Virus zu entwickeln, sodass sich alles ganz wunderbar verbreitet und innerhalb von 10min hat das Gegenmittel mein Virus bekämpft. Obwohl ich viele Resistenzen usw ausgebildet habe. Das hat mich schon nach der 2 Runde so genervt, dass ich aufgehört habe zu spielen.


----------



## Deleted 492973 (28. Februar 2020)

Interessant find ich auch die Sprüche /Nachrichten in dem Game ...

Wirkt gerade echt fies wenn mann selbst quasi Hobbyvirologe ist?



Erster Verdacht in der Nachbarstadt =/(Essen)

Safty first???

Rebell Inc ist auch nicht schlecht...

Resources / Beste Wirtschaftssim ever?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ledeker (5. März 2020)

Jump & Run:





						Der gestiefelte Kater – Abenteuer in San Lorenzo
					

Erfahre alles zur Serie „Der gestiefelte Kater – Abenteuer in San Lorenzo“ bei toggo.de. Tauche in die Welt von „Der gestiefelte Kater – Abenteuer in San Lorenzo“ ein – Jetzt klicken!




					www.toggo.de


----------



## Deleted 492973 (6. März 2020)

Klingt komisch /Klingonisch 

Day Z

Bewusst kein Link??


----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. März 2020)

Kingdom Come Deliverance und Doom 2016


----------



## luchslistig (6. März 2020)

Kingdom Come hab ich nur zur Hälfte geschafft....


----------



## DerHackbart (14. März 2020)

Ich habe mir Mal das kostenlose CoD Warzone geladen.

Spielt sich eigentlich ganz gut für free to play.


----------



## h0nk666 (19. März 2020)

Ich find's total hackelich so vong Steuerung her. Da taugt mir Doom 2016 oder Apex deutlich mehr. Sogar pubg find ich flüssiger zu spielen irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (19. März 2020)

Grad auch am Doom 2016 dran.. ganz schön lang das Spiel. Eternal soll noch deutlich länger ausfallen, hoffe gibt genug Abwechslung..


----------



## silberwald (20. März 2020)

Der Lage angepasst: Mal wieder Division 2. Mal sehen ob ich mir das neue Add On hole


----------



## luchslistig (20. März 2020)

nächste Woche Home Office,
mal sehen, ob ich auch noch mal Division 2 rauskrame/ weitermache


----------



## Ledeker (20. März 2020)

Mal wieder alte Games rausgekramt:
Anno 1602, Warcraft 3 + TFT, Splinter Cell, No One Lives Forever, Max Payne, etc.


----------



## DerHackbart (20. März 2020)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Mal wieder alte Games rausgekramt:
> Anno 1602, Warcraft 3 + TFT, Splinter Cell, No One Lives Forever, Max Payne, etc.


Boah Max Payne war damals so der Hammer!


----------



## luchslistig (20. März 2020)

jepp


----------



## DerHackbart (20. März 2020)

Das war atmosphärisch schon echt krass.
Besonders dieses Traumlevel wo man auf so dünnen Stegen umhergeirrt ist...


----------



## redspawn2005 (20. März 2020)

Division 2 kann ich derzeit nur empfehlen. Hab das Spiel nachdem die Erweiterung kam mal wieder zu Gemüte geführt und bin inzwischen wieder jeden Tag in NY und D.C. unterwegs


----------



## rapidrabbit (20. März 2020)

Black Mesa
Wolcen
Path of Exile
Metro: Exodus


----------



## Korner (20. März 2020)

Call of Duty seit gestern... 
Sonst CsGo und Escape from Tarkov  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luchslistig (20. März 2020)

Alles nur Ballerköppe hier


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. März 2020)

Ballern beschde


----------



## DerHackbart (20. März 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Ballern beschde


Eben.

Das kann man auch Mal fix zwischendurch oder besser abends ne Stunde machen.

Um mich in tiefgreifende Storys einzuarbeiten fehlt mir zwischenzeitlich einfach Muße und Zeit. Deswegen ist rdr2 bei mir auch wieder von der Platte geflogen.


----------



## Korner (20. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Eben.
> 
> Das kann man auch Mal fix zwischendurch oder besser abends ne Stunde machen.
> 
> Um mich in tiefgreifende Storys einzuarbeiten fehlt mir zwischenzeitlich einfach Muße und Zeit. Deswegen ist rdr2 bei mir auch wieder von der Platte geflogen.


Same  here


----------



## luchslistig (20. März 2020)

stecke da gerade bei Missi 12-15 fest
Auch zu wenig Zeit


----------



## Walsumer1980 (20. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Eben.
> 
> Das kann man auch Mal fix zwischendurch oder besser abends ne Stunde machen.
> 
> Um mich in tiefgreifende Storys einzuarbeiten fehlt mir zwischenzeitlich einfach Muße und Zeit. Deswegen ist rdr2 bei mir auch wieder von der Platte geflogen.



Is echt so,früher hatte man die Zeit,aber keine Kohle und jetzt die Kohle,aber keine Zeit?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Um mich in tiefgreifende Storys einzuarbeiten fehlt mir zwischenzeitlich einfach Muße und Zeit. Deswegen ist rdr2 bei mir auch wieder von der Platte geflogen.



Ja, ich nutze deswegen den Onlinemodus. Sinnlose Aktionen vorprogammiert.


----------



## Korner (20. März 2020)

Wenn ich dran denke wie viel Zeit ich in CoD 2 und 4 und Dayz MOD investiert habe, Wird mir manchmal übel ??


----------



## DerHackbart (20. März 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Is echt so,früher hatte man die Zeit,aber keine Kohle und jetzt die Kohle,aber keine Zeit?


Eben... Als Student war eine neue Konsole quasi unerreichbar und wenn man heute Bock drauf hat kauft man einfach eine. Nur das man dann kaum Zeit hat sie zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walsumer1980 (20. März 2020)

Ich sag nur Playsi 1 und Resident Evil,aber keine Kohle mehr für ne Memorycard,stundenlang gezockt und immer wieder von vorne angefangen?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. März 2020)

Stalker wollte ich auch nochmal anfangen, hab mich bei dem Game früher so gegruselt, heute ist das wohl ein Spaziergang. Bei einer Passage musste man durch einen stark radioaktiven Bereich um in eine Stadt zu kommen, Rote Zone oder so ähnlich. Eigentlich hätte man sich durch ein Ubahn-Netz schlängeln müssen, ich bin stumpf durchgerannt und habe Medipacks eingeworfen bis ich durch den Todesbereich durch war.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. März 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Playsi 1 und Resident Evil,aber keine Kohle mehr für ne Memorycard,stundenlang gezockt und immer wieder von vorne angefangen?



PS1 und Silent Hill, ich habe mir fast in die Hosen gemacht als man durch den Nebel laufen musste...unheimlich.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (20. März 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> PS1 und Silent Hill, ich habe mir fast in die Hosen gemacht als man durch den Nebel laufen musste...unheimlich.


Jo,das war gut.

Das letzte wo ich ma bisschen Schiss hatte war Resident Evil mit der VR Brille,sehr psycho?


----------



## DerHackbart (20. März 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> PS1 und Silent Hill, ich habe mir fast in die Hosen gemacht als man durch den Nebel laufen musste...unheimlich.


Eigentlich schade, das man heute so abgewixxt ist, dass man sich bei einem Spiel wohl nie wieder so gruseln wird


----------



## Walsumer1980 (20. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, das man heute so abgewixxt ist, dass man sich bei einem Spiel wohl nie wieder so gruseln wird



Wie gesagt,RE und VR Brille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walsumer1980 (20. März 2020)

Oda beide Outlastteile sind auch gut


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. März 2020)

*Outlast *ist auch so ein abgefuchster Horrorpsychokram, da bin ich beim Letzplay schon zusammengezuckt. Auf der Liste habe ich es dennoch.

Subnautica kann ich auch empfehlen, da wird auch mit der natürlichen Angst vor unbekannten Gewässern gespielt.
Below Zero steht auf der Liste, ist mir aber aktuell für einen EarlyAccess zu teuer.

7Dayz2Die war auch super, aber auch sehr langatmig bis man halbwegs durchgestiegen ist. Wenn man aber erstmal 50 Wellen überstanden hat, ist man irgendwie nur noch am reparieren...


----------



## Tony- (20. März 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt,RE und VR Brille


RE7 war für mich auch ohne VR Brille zu nervenaufreibend.. Outlast konnte ich auch deswegen nicht zocken 

Gestern RE3 Remake Demo gespielt, ist auch nicht mehr so gruselig wie RE3 Damals


----------



## Walsumer1980 (20. März 2020)

Werd jez ma endlich das zu Ende bringen


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. März 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Werd jez ma endlich das zu Ende bringenAnhang anzeigen 998421
> Wahnsinnig gutes Spiel


----------



## Walsumer1980 (20. März 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> RE7 war für mich auch ohne VR Brille zu nervenaufreibend.. Outlast konnte ich auch deswegen nicht zocken
> 
> Gestern RE3 Remake Demo gespielt, ist auch nicht mehr so gruselig wie RE3 Damals



Mit der Brille hab ich teilweise minutenlang an einer Stelle verharrt und musste mich überwinden weiter zu spielen,dass is glaub ich im Moment so das Härteste was man zocken kann.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Eben.
> 
> Das kann man auch Mal fix zwischendurch oder besser abends ne Stunde machen.
> 
> Um mich in tiefgreifende Storys einzuarbeiten fehlt mir zwischenzeitlich einfach Muße und Zeit. Deswegen ist rdr2 bei mir auch wieder von der Platte geflogen.


RDR2 Spiel ich immer noch, aber ich weiß schon was du meinst


----------



## Korner (20. März 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> RDR2 Spiel ich immer noch, aber ich weiß schon was du meinst


Ich wollts mir auch holen, habs mir aber dann nicht geholt wegen dem zeitaufwand.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. März 2020)

Zeitaufwand ist natürlich ernorm, das stimmt! Beim ersten mal durchspielen hab ich Nachtschichten eingelegt  6uhr Arbeitsbeginn, bin ich halt um 2uhr schon auf teilweise


----------



## Walsumer1980 (20. März 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Zeitaufwand ist natürlich ernorm, das stimmt! Beim ersten mal durchspielen hab ich Nachtschichten eingelegt  6uhr Arbeitsbeginn, bin ich halt um 2uhr schon auf teilweise



Protip:Krankänscheihn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. März 2020)

Das ist doch für Anfänger


----------



## DerHackbart (20. März 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Das ist doch für Anfänger



Genau! Homeoffice heißt das Zauberwort.


----------



## freigeist (21. März 2020)

Ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf NeverWinterNight2 (incl. AddOns) Gothic (Reihe) oder Morrowind. Die Spiele haben mich in meiner ZockerZeit am meisten angefixt und gefesselt.

Gibt es derweil solch Games aktuell?  ? 
Bin total raus aus dem ZockerParadis (ausser Witcher3, wo mir die Steuerung per Tastatur/Maus überhaupt nicht zu sagt)


----------



## Deleted 148456 (21. März 2020)

freigeist schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf NeverWinterNight2 (incl. AddOns) Gothic (Reihe) oder Morrowind. Die Spiele haben mich in meiner ZockerZeit am meisten angefixt und gefesselt.
> 
> Gibt es derweil solch Games aktuell?  ?
> Bin total raus aus dem ZockerParadis (ausser Witcher3, wo mir die Steuerung per Tastatur/Maus überhaupt nicht zu sagt)


Witcher 3 ist auch mit Gamepad Spielbar


----------



## Tony- (21. März 2020)

Skyrim Spezial Edition?
Lässt sich glaub ich gut mit Tastatur und Maus spielen und hat boch diesen "altbacken" Charme weil von 2011, wurde aber 2016 grafisch aufpoliert. 
Für aktuelle Games ist aber ein Controller empfehlenswert.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (21. März 2020)

"A plague tale"! Erstes Spiel seit ca. 15 Jahren, das ich tatsächlich fertiggespielt habe. Und den Abspann bis zum Ende angesehen habe!


----------



## rapidrabbit (21. März 2020)

*@freigeist  Elex* evtl., ist auch von Piranha Bytes, kommt aber leider nicht an Gothic ran. (hat aber auch ein anderes setting)


----------



## freigeist (21. März 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Witcher 3 ist auch mit Gamepad Spielbar



dazu hatte ich hier ja schonmal nachgefragt. Pads würde ich aber mal gerne in der Hand halten, bevor ich es kaufe.. derweil aber nicht mehr möglich ?



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Skyrim Spezial Edition?
> Lässt sich glaub ich gut mit Tastatur und Maus spielen und hat boch diesen "altbacken" Charme weil von 2011, wurde aber 2016 grafisch aufpoliert.
> Für aktuelle Games ist aber ein Controller empfehlenswert.



Skyrim hatte ich natürlich auch gespielt



kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> "A plague tale"! Erstes Spiel seit ca. 15 Jahren, das ich tatsächlich fertiggespielt habe. Und den Abspann bis zum Ende angesehen habe!



Huii... gerade mal nen paar Bilder angeschaut ? Danke für den Tipp


----------



## freigeist (21. März 2020)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> *@freigeist  Elex* evtl., ist auch von Piranha Bytes, kommt aber leider nicht an Gothic ran. (hat aber auch ein anderes setting)



 gleich mal auf die Liste gepackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (21. März 2020)

Noch ein Tipp für Besitzer einer Playstation:









						Heavy Rain: Test der PS4-Neuauflage - Update zur PC-Version
					

In unserem Test zur PS4-Version von Heavy Rain erfahrt ihr, ob sich die Neuauflage des Quantic-Dream-Spiels auch für Besitzer des PS3-Originals lohnt.




					www.pcgames.de
				




Heavy Rain

Wirklich fesselnde Story. Das Spiel ist storymäßig so gut gemacht, dass ich es sogar zusammen mit meiner Frau durchgespielt habe, da es eher an einen interaktiven Film erinnert und sehr fesselnd ist.
Hat zwar schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber davon werden Story und Stimmung nicht schlechter.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (21. März 2020)

freigeist schrieb:


> dazu hatte ich hier ja schonmal nachgefragt. Pads würde ich aber mal gerne in der Hand halten, bevor ich es kaufe.. derweil aber nicht mehr möglich ?


Ich Spiele Aktuell am Rechner mit dem PS4 Pad, einfach weil ich die sowieso da habe.
Werde mir aber für den Rechner wahrscheinlich noch einen neuen XBox Controller zulegen, aufgrund der Tastenbelegung von Windows! 
ist eben für den XBox Controller ausgelegt


----------



## freigeist (21. März 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> ..aufgrund der Tastenbelegung von Windows! ist eben für den XBox Controller ausgelegt



ach guck, dann werde ich das teil mal ordern.


----------



## Tony- (21. März 2020)

Xbox One Controller ist mein bester bisher.. musste aber noch in Wireless Adapter und einen Play & Charge Kit investieren für die vollkommene Zufriedenheit.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (21. März 2020)




----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. März 2020)

Tomb Raider 2 - Venedig... legendäres Balkonhüpfen. Oder Tomb Raider 3 - Quad fahren und in Laras Haus Geheimnisse suchen, das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ledeker (22. März 2020)

Die nächsten Klassiker:

Sudden Strike, Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 2 und Age of Mythology.
Strategie fürs Hirn.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. März 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Tomb Raider 2 - Venedig... legendäres Balkonhüpfen. Oder Tomb Raider 3 - Quad fahren und in Laras Haus Geheimnisse suchen, das waren noch Zeiten.


Im Moment gibt es Lara and the Temple of Osiris gratis auf Steam.
Zocke im Moment NfS Hot Pursuit. auch ein Klassiker.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (22. März 2020)

Krasses Zombie-Game wird verschenkt: "World War Z" jetzt laden und für immer behalten
					

Eine Zombie-Apokalypse gefällig? Aktuell können Sie sich im Epic Store den rasanten Koop-Shooter "World War Z" gratis sichern und ihn anschließend mit bis zu vier Spielern zocken. Wer sich das Angebot schnappt, spielt den Action-Kracher dauerhaft kostenlos. Im Video sehen Sie den Trailer zum...




					www.chip.de


----------



## kartoffelbrot (22. März 2020)

Morgen geht's dann los. Preload hat begonnen.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (22. März 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Morgen geht's dann los. Preload hat begonnen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 999594


Unbedingt berichten!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (22. März 2020)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Unbedingt berichten!


Ja bitte! Und wie es mit deiner Graka so läuft, hast eine 1660 oder?


----------



## kartoffelbrot (22. März 2020)

Wird schon reichen:


----------



## evil_rider (22. März 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Wird schon reichen:
> Anhang anzeigen 999866
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 999867
> ...



uhhh, das wird aber fies, hohe bildraten kannst vergessen, und die sind das AundO bei VR... 

glaube unter ner 2070S / 5700XT würd ich das nicht starten wollen.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (22. März 2020)

evil_rider schrieb:


> würd ich das nicht starten wollen.


Hätten deine Eltern das nur schon gewusst


----------



## evil_rider (23. März 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Hätten deine Eltern das nur schon gewusst



sry, aber du hast dich anscheinend noch nicht mit der materie auseinandergesetzt... aber schon gut, was nicht ist, kann ja noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. März 2020)

wenn die Kinder im Bett sind, gehts los


----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. März 2020)

Läuft richtig geil, Grafik ist auf anschlag, leider gibt der Monitor nicht mehr her


----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. März 2020)

Ein absolutes Schlachfest


----------



## kartoffelbrot (24. März 2020)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Unbedingt berichten!





Barricade schrieb:


> Ja bitte! Und wie es mit deiner Graka so läuft, hast eine 1660 oder?



Nach 2 h im Spiel: Wahnsinn! Super Umsetzung! Und eins der wenigen VR-Spiele, bei dem mir nicht schlecht wird. Es ist plug & play in Vollendung. Auch mein PC reicht locker: keinerlei Ruckler od. Artefakte od. sonstige Beeinträchtigungen. Es ist von Minute 1 an wie vor 10 Jahren in Half Life 2.

Einziger Wermutstropfen: Die Auflösung ist natürlich nicht die, welche man heutzutage gewohnt ist. Wer also gerne Pixel zählt, der ist hier gut bedient. Wobei man sagen muss, dass es *viel* besser ist als Spiele, die auf der Brille ohne das Oculus Link Kabel laufen. Nicht mal die High-End-Spiele "Red Matter" oder "Moss" schauen derart beeindruckend aus, wie Alyx.

Fazit: Die Oculus Quest mit Link-Kabel kostet gute 600 Euro, mein Aldi-PC hat vergangenen November (2019)1000 Euro gekostet. Wer also bereit ist, 1600 Euro für Alyx auszugeben, der bekommt ein beeindruckendes Erlebnis geliefert!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. März 2020)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, ich suche einen WQHD Monitor mit 144HZ und IPS Panel.
Irgendwelche bezahlbare Empfehlungen?


----------



## kartoffelbrot (24. März 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind, ich suche einen WQHD Monitor mit 144HZ und IPS Panel.
> Irgendwelche bezahlbare Empfehlungen?


prad.de


----------



## Tony- (25. März 2020)

Habe 





						Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q-P, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll), 165Hz, FreeSync/G-SYNC Comp., HDR, IPS - DP 1.4, 2x HDMI
					

27 Zoll großer Gaming Monitor im AORUS-Design, IPS-Panel mit 2.560 x 1.440 @165 Hz, 1 ms MPRT / 4 ms GTG, AMD FreeSync und G-SYNC Compatible (Adaptive-Sync), High Bit Rate 3 und DisplayHDR 400, 1x DisplayPort 1.4 / 2x HDMI 2.0 / 2x USB 3.0 / 2x 3,5-mm-Klinke, Energieeffizienzklasse: G




					www.caseking.de
				



Ist MEGA für Doom & ähnliches


----------



## Seven-Eleven (25. März 2020)

Doom Eternal ist auch schon auf meiner Wunschliste!


----------



## Ledeker (27. März 2020)

Mafia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (27. März 2020)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Mafia



MEGA! Geile Idee! Ich Kram die CD jetzt direkt wieder raus!


----------



## kartoffelbrot (27. März 2020)

Boah, wie oft ich dieses dämliche Autorennen fahren musste, bis ich mal gewinne ...


----------



## kordesh (27. März 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Boah, wie oft ich dieses dämliche Autorennen fahren musste, bis ich mal gewinne ...



allerdings! Hatte ich gerade auch direkt dran gedacht


----------



## Tony- (27. März 2020)

Die Driver Prüfung in der Tiefgarage war schlimmer.


----------



## freigeist (28. März 2020)

Mafia 1-2 habe ich so oft gedaddelt und teil 1 geliebt  Schade, dass die Welt (Teil1) so leer war. hat dem ganzen aber keinem abbruch getan.
Teil 3 habe ich aber komplett liegen lassen... lohnt sich das noch?! mir war so, als hätte das damals i.wie abgekackt?! ?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. März 2020)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Mafia



Packende Story, und unverhältnismäßig schwere Aufgaben um Fahrzeuge freizuschalten. Richtig geil fand ich auch, dass man von der Polizei angehalten wurde wenn man bei rot über die Ampel oder zu schnell ist. Allein die Dampfermission fand ich grandios umgesetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (30. März 2020)

freigeist schrieb:


> Mafia 1-2 habe ich so oft gedaddelt und teil 1 geliebt  Schade, dass die Welt (Teil1) so leer war. hat dem ganzen aber keinem abbruch getan.
> Teil 3 habe ich aber komplett liegen lassen... lohnt sich das noch?! mir war so, als hätte das damals i.wie abgekackt?! ?


Habe Teil 2 und 3 hier.
Teil 3 ist schon spielbar auch wenn es ein paar Bugs noch gibt und das Spiel nicht gerade gut optimiert ist. Spaß machts trotzdem.
Das Spiel dürfte mittlerweile günstig auf Steam geben.

Im Moment bin ich bei Mad Max dran. Gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## Tony- (30. März 2020)

Hab gestern ca 4 Stunden Mafia 3 gespielt. Die Story und wie sie präsentiert wird gefällt mir ganz gut. Das Problem von dem Spiel ist dass es 3 Jahre nach GTA V und vom Gameplay und Technik her nicht die selbe Qualität bot. 
Wobei ich mehr Mafia Spiele durchgespielt habe als GTA's..


----------



## aeOnCore (9. April 2020)

Mafia 2 war der Hammer - leider nie den ersten Teil gespielt. Lohnt der sich noch?

Im Moment Red Dead Redemption 2 auf PC


----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. April 2020)

aeOnCore schrieb:


> Mafia 2 war der Hammer - leider nie den ersten Teil gespielt. Lohnt der sich noch?
> 
> Im Moment Red Dead Redemption 2 auf PC


Das ist eine gute Frage!
Habe beide Nachfolger. Wie ist der erste Teil von Mafia?

Immer noch bei Mad Max dran. Schon 45 Stunden und noch kein Ende in Sicht.


----------



## freigeist (9. April 2020)

aeOnCore schrieb:


> Mafia 2 war der Hammer - leider nie den ersten Teil gespielt. Lohnt der sich noch?





Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage!
> Habe beide Nachfolger. Wie ist der erste Teil von Mafia?





Teil 1 war richtig lecker, da die Story einen ziemlich gefesselt hat.
ABER:  Die Stadt/Welt war aber ziemlich leer. Mehr hat die damalige Zeit nicht zugelassen. Nja, *fast 20Jahre* her das ganze..fuck..wie die Zeit rennt.


----------



## Tony- (9. April 2020)

Mafia 1 war im Jahre 2002 fantastisch!
Würde ich heute aber nicht mehr spielen.

EDIT grad Mafia Remastered Mod endeckt https://www.moddb.com/mods/mafia-remastered


----------



## Laphroaig10 (11. April 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Boah, wie oft ich dieses dämliche Autorennen fahren musste, bis ich mal gewinne ...



lange her, aber ich weiß nur noch dass man mit ein wenig Übung der CPU 10 sec. pro Runde abgenommen hat

soo hart war das jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Basti138 (12. April 2020)

Hedgewars


----------



## Ledeker (13. April 2020)

Schöner abgefahrener Shooter.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. April 2020)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Schöner abgefahrener Shooter.



Ja, das habe ich damals auch gespielt.  Interessant fand ich auch Red Faction, da konnte man fast die gesamte Umgebung zerstören - es war ein herrlicher Spaß sich durch die Karte zu bomben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (15. April 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich damals auch gespielt.  Interessant fand ich auch Red Faction, da konnte man fast die gesamte Umgebung zerstören - es war ein herrlicher Spaß sich durch die Karte zu bomben.



Jau! Red Faction war mega! Ich fand die Waffenauswahl auch super!


----------



## Dekon (30. April 2020)

Far Cry 5 durchgespielt, jetzt kommt The Division 2. Zwischendurch noch mal versuchen Fallout 76 zu beenden...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (1. Mai 2020)

Ich spiele im Moment AC Origin.


----------



## evil_rider (11. Mai 2020)

doom eternal durch, crysis 3 durch... gibts was tolles neues?


----------



## Tony- (12. Mai 2020)

Grad ist sommerloch.. bis September kommt nur Schrott raus, dann erscheint hoffentlich Cyberpunk.
Hab zuletzt NFS Heat gespielt, ist ganz Ok wenn man damals Underground und Most Wanted gesuchtet hat..


----------



## DerFreddy2 (12. Mai 2020)

Cod MW und Madden NFL 20, Minecraft mit Raytracing ist auch mega geil .


----------



## Toolkid (12. Mai 2020)

zuletzt RDR2 und Division 2. Jetzt gerade The Plague Tale, mit zwischendurch Sid Meier's Pirates und Mass Effect 1.

+1 für NOLF. Die Dialoge sind einfach genial und Kate ist badass.


----------



## Tony- (13. Mai 2020)

Mafia 1 wird remastered ?


			https://www.playm.de/2020/05/mafia-definitive-edition-termin-screenshots-und-details-zur-neuauflage-485499/


----------



## Walsumer1980 (13. Mai 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Grad ist sommerloch.. bis September kommt nur Schrott raus, dann erscheint hoffentlich Cyberpunk.
> Hab zuletzt NFS Heat gespielt, ist ganz Ok wenn man damals Underground und Most Wanted gesuchtet hat..



Im Juni The last of us 2??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordtete (27. Mai 2020)

Zur Zeit nur CoD: Warzone


----------



## lordtete (27. Mai 2020)

Bereits im Juni. Ich dachte es kommt erst im Herbst


----------



## DerFreddy2 (27. Mai 2020)

GTA V war vor kurzem gratis  Das spiel ich jetzt auch


----------



## DerHackbart (27. Mai 2020)

lordtete schrieb:


> Zur Zeit nur CoD: Warzone


Sitz ich auch des öfteren davor. Bisweilen kann das aber ziemlich frustrierend sein. ?


----------



## rapidrabbit (27. Mai 2020)

Dito. Gibt's Interesse mal im Team zu spielen?

PC (Activision Account): Taah#5214072


----------



## Deleted 148456 (27. Mai 2020)

Alleine ist Warzone wirklich nix, aber im 3er oder 4er Squad macht’s schon Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (27. Mai 2020)

Auf welchen Plattformen seid ihr denn unterwegs?
Ich spiele auf Xbox. 

Kann man eigentlich Cross Plattform lobbys aufmachen?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (27. Mai 2020)

Crossplay musst du einfach in den Optionen einschalten, unter Allgemein
Ich selber spiele am Rechner, der Rest meines Squads alle auf PS4


----------



## Deleted 148456 (27. Mai 2020)

Gibt einige, die Behaupten mit Crossplay würde es schlechter laufen, die Erfahrung kann ich und mein Team aber nicht teilen, egal ob normaler Multiplayer oder die Warzone! Das einzige was besser ist, wenn jeder die gleiche Plattform nutzt, ist der Chat, aber da hab ich jetzt auch eine Lösung gefunden


----------



## Seven-Eleven (28. Mai 2020)

Spiele zum zweitenmal Saboteur.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (28. Mai 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Auf welchen Plattformen seid ihr denn unterwegs?
> Ich spiele auf Xbox.
> 
> Kann man eigentlich Cross Plattform lobbys aufmachen?


Bin auch auf der xbox unterwegs. Aber Cod kommt mir nicht auf die Platte!


----------



## lordtete (28. Mai 2020)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Dito. Gibt's Interesse mal im Team zu spielen?



Also ich wäre dabei!
Plattform: Xbox
Name: KoolKaya29


----------



## luchslistig (28. Mai 2020)

muss ich mir jetzt noch CoD zulegen?
Komme ja so schon zu nix....


----------



## DerHackbart (28. Mai 2020)

luchslistig schrieb:


> muss ich mir jetzt noch CoD zulegen?
> Komme ja so schon zu nix....


Tu es. Kost ja nix wenn man nur warzone spielen will.


----------



## Astaroth (28. Mai 2020)

Nioh2 wird momentan gezockt


----------



## Aldar (29. Mai 2020)

Battletech aktuell, gab's in Angebot bei Steam. Ziemlich geil für mich und ziemlich frustrierend zum Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaakeBekk (30. Mai 2020)

Destiny 2 PC


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. Juni 2020)

Ich zocke im Moment Mafia 2 DLCs.


----------



## evil_rider (13. Juni 2020)

derzeit ark survival für umme im epic store


----------



## Seven-Eleven (14. Juni 2020)

evil_rider schrieb:


> derzeit ark survival für umme im epic store


Habe ich auch runtergeladen auf EPIC. 

Bin im Moment bei Ghost Recon Wildlands dran.


----------



## Tony- (14. Juni 2020)

Dark Souls III


----------



## OykoM (14. Juni 2020)

selten mal Wolcen oder WorldofTanks

fahre zur Zeit lieber Fahrrad


----------



## grave_digga (14. Juni 2020)

Seit langer Zeit mal wieder was angefangen, Dark Souls Remastered aufm PC.


----------



## evil_rider (14. Juni 2020)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Habe ich auch runtergeladen auf EPIC.
> 
> Bin im Moment bei Ghost Recon Wildlands dran.



lohnt sich sehr, jeden donnerstag abend mal auf epic vorbeischauen, hauen viele dicke AAA titel raus, in den letzten wochen gabs kingdom come deliverance, boarderlands 2, just cause 4, gta5, civilisation 6, watch dogs, world war z.... muss nix mehr kaufen(das letzte war doom eternal und weil noch nicht hatte crysis 3), weil habe eh min. ne woche bis ich nen game durch habe, da immer nur am abend 1-3h am daddeln


----------



## Seven-Eleven (14. Juni 2020)

evil_rider schrieb:


> lohnt sich sehr, jeden donnerstag abend mal auf epic vorbeischauen, hauen viele dicke AAA titel raus, in den letzten wochen gabs kingdom come deliverance, boarderlands 2, just cause 4, gta5, civilisation 6, watch dogs, world war z.... muss nix mehr kaufen(das letzte war doom eternal und weil noch nicht hatte crysis 3), weil habe eh min. ne woche bis ich nen game durch habe, da immer nur am abend 1-3h am daddeln


Weiß ich. 
Habe alle Spiele bis auf Borderlands 2 und Watch Dogs ( die hatte ich schon vorher) von Epic runtergeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luchslistig (16. Juni 2020)

schon mal vorbestellt:

https://mixed.de/star-wars-squadrons-angekuendigt-vr-trailer-release-preis/


----------



## Walsumer1980 (19. Juni 2020)

Ab heute erstma das


----------



## Tony- (19. Juni 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Ab heute erstma dasAnhang anzeigen 1068039


Wollte ich heute auch holen, habe dann aber den User Score angeschaut .. 
Und erst einmal anders überlegt.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (19. Juni 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wollte ich heute auch holen, habe dann aber den User Score angeschaut ..
> Und erst einmal anders überlegt.


Wem is dieser User Score


----------



## Tony- (19. Juni 2020)

Metacritic.. ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (19. Juni 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Metacritic.. ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1068181


Was andere Leute so babbeln is mir eh Latte, Spiel wird schon gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (19. Juni 2020)

Bin heute wieder angefangen, Half Life 2 zu zocken. Auch immer noch ein mega Spiel!


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Juni 2020)

Bin auch dran


----------



## ders (24. Juni 2020)

Quake 3 DeFrag.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. Juni 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wollte ich heute auch holen, habe dann aber den User Score angeschaut ..
> Und erst einmal anders überlegt.


Der User Score ist angeblich nur so schlecht, weil es anscheinend immer noch genug idioten gibt, die ein Problem mit Homosexualität haben


----------



## Walsumer1980 (24. Juni 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Der User Score ist angeblich nur so schlecht, weil es anscheinend immer noch genug idioten gibt, die ein Problem mit Homosexualität haben



Jo sowat hab ich vorhin auch gelesen, Droddels


----------



## Tony- (24. Juni 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Der User Score ist angeblich nur so schlecht, weil es anscheinend immer noch genug idioten gibt, die ein Problem mit Homosexualität haben


Ja und dann haben noch die Homosexuellen ein Problem Damit wie die Homosexualität dargestellt wird. 
Hauptsächlich sind Shitstormer aber mit der Story nicht einverstanden.. Muss wohl jeder selbst ausprobieren


----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. Juni 2020)

Das mit der Story kann ich erst beurteilen, wenn ich’s mal gespielt habe, und das andere Thema werde ich nie beurteilen können, ob da alles richtig dargestellt wird ist einfach auffällig, das die meisten negativen Reviews schon ein paar Stunden nach Release abgegeben wurden


----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. Juni 2020)

Kann aber natürlich auch sein das es nicht der erwartete große Wurf ist? Teil 1 hab ich schon hart gefeiert, aber eigentlich auch nur aufgrund der Story. Die Spielmechanik war einfach nicht so toll!
Hab ich erst richtig gemerkt, als ich das Remaster auf der PS4 nochmal spielen wollte, da ist einfach in meinen Augen die Luft raus


----------



## Walsumer1980 (24. Juni 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Kann aber natürlich auch sein das es nicht der erwartete große Wurf ist? Teil 1 hab ich schon hart gefeiert, aber eigentlich auch nur aufgrund der Story. Die Spielmechanik war einfach nicht so toll!
> Hab ich erst richtig gemerkt, als ich das Remaster auf der PS4 nochmal spielen wollte, da ist einfach in meinen Augen die Luft raus



Hab jez die Hälfte durch, bestes Spiel auf der Ps4,natürlich hinter Kratos?


----------



## Tony- (24. Juni 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Teil 1 hab ich schon hart gefeiert, aber eigentlich auch nur aufgrund der Story


Dann wird es dich auch hart treffen   
Vielleicht ist die Story auch gut nur nicht so wie es sich die alle vorgestellt hatten.
Kumpel hat das Teil 1 auch gefeiert und findet das zweite auch geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. Juni 2020)

Alles andere wäre auch Blasphemie 
@Walsumer1980


----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. Juni 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Dann wird es dich auch hart treffen
> Vielleicht ist die Story auch gut nur nicht so wie es sich die alle vorgestellt hatten.
> Kumpel hat das Teil 1 auch gefeiert und findet das zweite auch geil.


Bin mir sowieso sicher, das ich das Spiel gut finden werde, sogar wenn es Storytechnisch evtl nicht an Teil 1 rankommt


----------



## Tony- (28. Juni 2020)

Dark Souls III durch.. 
Jetzt mal Last of us 2 anschauen.


----------



## julianil (28. Juni 2020)

GTA V 
Forza Horizon 4 
Descenders


----------



## Permafrost (28. Juni 2020)

Gestern Sniper Ghost Warroir 3 gekauft für 5€ auf Steam... läuft nicht auf meiner alten Kiste ?
Zock ich halt weiter CS:GO ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Und GTA San Andreas hab ich von nem Kumpel über Steam bekommen könnt ich auch mal wieder anschmeißen


----------



## ders (28. Juni 2020)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Gestern Sniper Ghost Warroir 3 gekauft für 5€ auf Steam... läuft nicht auf meiner alten Kiste ?
> Zock ich halt weiter CS:GO ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Wir zocken einmal im Jahr CS 1.6 ?


----------



## Walsumer1980 (28. Juni 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Bin mir sowieso sicher, das ich das Spiel gut finden werde, sogar wenn es Storytechnisch evtl nicht an Teil 1 rankommt



Haps durch is gud??


----------



## SeppmitS (29. Juni 2020)

jetzt schon...3Tage wach gefeiert?


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (9. Juli 2020)

Desperados III

genau so genial wie schon "Shadow Tactics - Blades of the Shogun"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (9. Juli 2020)

Strongehold rausgekramt.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. Juli 2020)

Bin zur Zeit auf Thief hängengeblieben. Habe es nie fertig gespielt... aber bin jetzt im vorletzten Kapitel. #Suchtgefahr


----------



## _Tim (9. Juli 2020)

Ich kenne/spielte nur Dark Project: Der Meisterdieb.
War teilweise sehr knifflig.


----------



## HerrVoennchen (9. Juli 2020)

Spiele mit meinem Sohn regelmäßig entweder Subnautica (original & below zero) oder snowrunner


----------



## luchslistig (9. Juli 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Strongehold rausgekramt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1079512


das war ne zeitlang echt gut, aber die ganzen neuen Teile haben es eher wieder kaputt gemacht....


----------



## kartoffelbrot (9. Juli 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> Desperados III
> 
> genau so genial wie schon "Shadow Tactics - Blades of the Shogun"



Den ersten Teil habe ich geliebt! Wusste gar nicht, dass es da Nachfolger gibt. Eine Spielversion mit Robin Hood gab's damals auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (10. Juli 2020)

Battle Reals auch rausgekramt.





Vom Einheitentraining über die Wirtschaft bis zur nichtlinearen Kampagne voller Entscheidungen, Battle Realms beschritt clevere neue Wege im Genre. Es war ein Spiel, das Schule hätte machen sollen - aber weil es sich verkaufte wie verfaulter Reis, habe ich seitdem kaum mehr etwas vergleichbares gesehen. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (25. Juli 2020)

Habe gedacht ich käme hier nicht weiter :


----------



## Aldar (27. Juli 2020)

Zurück in die Jugend ( also fast) ?

Mtg Arena


----------



## Tony- (27. Juli 2020)

TLOU2 nach 26 Stunden beendet.. kam mir aber viel länger vor.   
Heute Abend fang ich mit Ghost of Tsushima an.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (31. Juli 2020)

Ich habe angefangen AC Odyssey zu spielen.


----------



## luchslistig (31. Juli 2020)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Ich habe angefangen AC Odyssey zu spielen.


Auch immer wieder gut....


----------



## Tub123 (2. August 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Ein absolutes Schlachfest



Ja, es sind die Einzelschicksale die einem Nahe gehen ...  
Ich spiele gerade Doom 2016 und das Schlachtfest geht ans Herz ?

Ohje, aber irgendeiner muss es ja machen, hilft ja alles nix


----------



## Permafrost (16. August 2020)

Kurze Frage an die zocker
Ich such n neues xxl Mauspad 
Zur Auswahl stehen
Roccat taito 
Roccat kanga xxl
Qck heavy xxl

Kann da jemand was dazu sagen?Bzw hat jemand nen Vergleich? Rentiert sich der Mehrpreis für die teureren?


----------



## luchslistig (17. August 2020)

ich würde das Kanga nehmen. Für 15€ ok und nach nem Jahr dauergezocke musst du das eh wieder austauschen


----------



## Aldar (17. August 2020)

Aktuell mtg Arena , zurück in die Jugend diesmal aber kostenlos. Hab da sicher 2-3 Yetis für ausgegeben damals    

Offtopic: jemand Erfahrung mit stadia?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (18. August 2020)

Aktuell: Anno 1404 - http://anno.de.ubi.com/history1404.php


----------



## luchslistig (27. August 2020)

Ich denke, so langsam wird es wieder Zeit um abzuheben....

der neue MS Flugsimulator reizt mich ja schon ...


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. September 2020)

Ma wieder bissel skaten


----------



## Deleted 148456 (12. September 2020)

Das hat mich damals sehr viel Lebenszeit gekostet


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. September 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Das hat mich damals sehr viel Lebenszeit gekostet



+1


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. September 2020)

Boh, schon beim Intro Gänsehaut, geiiiil


----------



## Tony- (12. September 2020)

Und ist es wie damals mit den Kumpels im Kinderzimmer am kleinem Röhrenfernseher? Eher nicht das selbe oder..? 
Bin mir noch unsicher 
Bin aber auch grad mam Project Cars 3 und CONTROL dran.


----------



## PTrick93 (12. September 2020)

Wenn die zu Steep noch ne Schippe drauflegen dann omfg <3


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. September 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Und ist es wie damals mit den Kumpels im Kinderzimmer am kleinem Röhrenfernseher? Eher nicht das selbe oder..?
> Bin mir noch unsicher
> Bin aber auch grad mam Project Cars 3 und CONTROL dran.



Ne, is nich so wie früher, aba schon geil, trotzdem kann ich mich mittlerweile nich mehr so fürs zocken begeistern wie früher, hat man halt auch nich mehr so die Zeit dafür, aber für zwischendurch machts Bock und mein Sohn hat Spaß, für die Switch kam es ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (12. September 2020)

Ich häng zur Zeit viel rum:


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. September 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Ich häng zur Zeit viel rum:



Is VR oder?


----------



## kartoffelbrot (12. September 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Is VR oder?


Ja. Ich spiel's mit der Oculus Quest. Sehr immersiv!


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (12. September 2020)

spiele gerade The Last of Us 2 auf der Playsi 4 Pro, super Spiel, klare Empfehlung.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. September 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> spiele gerade The Last of Us 2 auf der Playsi 4 Pro, super Spiel, klare Empfehlung.



Bisschen spät dran


----------



## Tony- (12. September 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> spiele gerade The Last of Us 2 auf der Playsi 4 Pro, super Spiel, klare Empfehlung.


Bisschen nervig in die Länge gestreck durch die Sucherei nach Vorräten.. Sonst wars echt ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luchslistig (15. September 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bin aber auch grad mam Project Cars 3


ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich dafür begeistern kann... 
PC1 war OK; PC2 kann man schnell mal Rennen mit mehreren starten aber ob PC3 da ran reicht???


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (15. September 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Bisschen spät dran



wieso spät dran? Man muss ja nicht alles zu release kaufen, mach ich nie, mir ist es wichtig, dass
schon 2-3 updates raus sind, und damit bugs oder performance verbessert wird. Zudem sinkt auch
der Preis mit der Zeit.


----------



## Tony- (15. September 2020)

luchslistig schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich dafür begeistern kann...
> PC1 war OK; PC2 kann man schnell mal Rennen mit mehreren starten aber ob PC3 da ran reicht???


Ist komplett was andres, lässt sich super mit Controller spielen und hat klassische Karriere. Ist mehr ein NFS Shift und weniger Asseto Corsa. Mit PC1 und 2 konnte ich nichts anfangen weil zu viel Simulation. 
Online gegen andere habe ich noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (15. September 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> wieso spät dran? Man muss ja nicht alles zu release kaufen, mach ich nie, mir ist es wichtig, dass
> schon 2-3 updates raus sind, und damit bugs oder performance verbessert wird. Zudem sinkt auch
> der Preis mit der Zeit.



War ja net bös gemeint


----------



## ylfcm (16. September 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ist komplett was andres, lässt sich super mit Controller spielen und hat klassische Karriere. Ist mehr ein NFS Shift und weniger Asseto Corsa. Mit PC1 und 2 konnte ich nichts anfangen weil zu viel Simulation.
> Online gegen andere habe ich noch nicht gespielt.


Es ist halt ein reiner Arcade-Racer geworden. Das wäre ja prinzipiell nicht schlimm, wenn dieser unsägliche Ian Bell nicht wieder jahrelang schwadroniert hätte, dass sie den PC2 Fehler nicht nochmal machen werden und PC3 stattdessen die allerweltbeste Sim mit optionalen(!) Arcade-Elementen wird. Halt genau die gleiche Leier wie damals beim PC1 Crowdfunding, nur dass das Endergebnis nun noch meilenweiter vom Versprochenen entfernt ist.

Wie gesagt: als Sofa-Controller-Actionspiel ist das schon okay, aber aus reiner Antipathie sieht SMS nie wieder einen Euro von mir.


@topic: Im Sommer spiel ich kaum. Ab und an eine Runde Vermintide2, Factorio und Quake Live. Im Winter dann wieder regelmäßiger Assetto Corsa und Richard Burns Rally


----------



## luchslistig (16. September 2020)

das kenn ich auch von anderen Spielen.
Beste Beispiele:
ELITE DANGEROUS
Es wurde viel Versprochen, wie sich das Spiel entwickeln soll. Also hat man sich schon in Alpha-Zeiten da reingefuchst. Dann sind aber die neuen Inhalte immer wieder verschoben worden und zu spät implementiert. Dann viele Bugs ins Spiel gebracht, die aufwändig wieder gepatcht wurden. Die gepatchten Bugs  waren aber beim nächsten neuen Update wieder mit drin, und neue dazu.... Momentan ist der Stand zwei bis drei Jahre hinter der Timeline....

STAR CITIZEN
Noch mehr versprochen, noch weniger geliefert.
Das Spiel (wenn es sich so nennen darf) steckt immer noch in der Alpha, seit 6 Jahren oder mehr. 
Aber man darf immer noch fleißig spenden....


----------



## everywhere.local (16. September 2020)

Ich bin gerade etwas überfordert.
Mein "regelmässiges, langfristiges"  Game ist gerade VALORANT (PC).
Das läuft immer irgendwie irgendwann

Gerade spiele ich noch Divinity Original Sin 2 (XO) - ist das geil.
TLOU2 (PS4)ist irgendwie hängengeblieben... müsste ich mal wieder anwerfen.... dieser scheiss PS4 Controller nervt  mich vermutlich einfach 
Dann habe ich den Fehler begangen THPS1+2 (XO) zu früh zu beginnen, das wollte ich eigentlich nach TLOU2 erst machen...
Auf der Switch läuft momentan Civ 
Ori 2 (XO) bin ich auch irgendwo mittendrin... und dann gibt's noch so viel ungespielte Sachen


----------



## luchslistig (16. September 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> und dann gibt's noch so viel ungespielte Sachen


jepp...
Der Steam-Account wächst, aber man kommt einfach nicht dazu....


----------



## HerrVoennchen (16. September 2020)

Das stimmt. Ich zocke aktuell Arma3 und Snow Runner. Wenn mein Sohn dabei ist, zusammen Subnautica


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (16. September 2020)

Ori 2 ist super, habs im Frühjahr durchgespielt.

zum Pile of shame bei Steam hat man ja heutzutage noch weitere Möglichkeiten,
die man aber zeitlich bei weitem gar nicht schafft zu spielen (zumindest nicht bei
einer Vollzeit-Arbeit),
Xbox Game Pass, ständig Gratis games beim Epic Games Store, Amazon Prime Games gibts
jetzt auch seit neustem, da kann man mit Prime ebenfalls Games abgreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (16. September 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein reiner Arcade-Racer geworden.


na so ein Burnout, Need for Speed oder Forza Horizon ist es auf gar keinen Fall. Vom Simulationsanspruch her ist es auf dem Nieveau von Forza Motorsport oder Gran Turismo. Sim-Racer würde ich es bezeichen. 
Einen Simulation, die sich auch gut und spaßig mitm Controller spielen lässt habe ich noch nicht erlebt, es gibt nur entweder oder.


----------



## ylfcm (16. September 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> na so ein Burnout, Need for Speed oder Forza Horizon ist es auf gar keinen Fall. Vom Simulationsanspruch her ist es auf dem Nieveau von Forza Motorsport oder Gran Turismo. Sim-Racer würde ich es bezeichen.
> Einen Simulation, die sich auch gut und spaßig mitm Controller spielen lässt habe ich noch nicht erlebt, es gibt nur entweder oder.


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich PC3 nur zwei, drei Stunden ausprobiert habe, aber da meine Befürchtungen eigentlich rundum bestätigt wurden, hatte ich auch schnell keine Lust mehr. FFB und Lenkradunterstützung ist ähnlich schlecht wie Forza Horizon, die Autos fühlen sich ähnlich "schlecht" an wie NfS. Da sehe ich Forza Motorsport deutlich drüber.
Das es keine Simulation mit Controller gibt ist allerdings richtig. Das ist halt so, weil der Controller nicht die nötige Feinfühligkeit ermöglicht und ohne ordentliches FFB mangels G-Kräfte sowieso die Kontrolle leidet.

Mit den Kindern spiel ich immernoch gerne FH4. Vielleicht kommt PC3 da in ein paar Jahren doch noch dazu, wenn es für die Konsole im Grabbeltisch zu finden ist.



luchslistig schrieb:


> STAR CITIZEN


Das ist mittlerweile fast so ein running gag wie Duke Nukem Forever. In anderen Foren "kenne" ich Leute, die da schon vierstellige Beträge gespendet haben. Voll panne


----------



## luchslistig (16. September 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Das ist mittlerweile fast so ein running gag wie Duke Nukem Forever. In anderen Foren "kenne" ich Leute, die da schon vierstellige Beträge gespendet haben. Voll panne


nicht nur du kennst so Leute


----------



## Danimal (16. September 2020)

Auf der Switch: "Lonely Mountains: Downhill" - macht echt süchtig!
Auf dem iPad: "Crying Suns"


----------



## Tony- (16. September 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Das es keine Simulation mit Controller gibt ist allerdings richtig. Das ist halt so, weil der Controller nicht die nötige Feinfühligkeit ermöglicht und ohne ordentliches FFB mangels G-Kräfte sowieso die Kontrolle leidet.


Ich habe letztes Jahr auf einer VR Messe in einem Fahrsimulator PC2 gespielt. Das Ding stand auf Hydraulikstempeln mit einem Meter Hub und wenn es an war hat die ganze Budde gebebt.. das war richtig geil.
Am Schreibtisch mit nem 27er Schirm und Bürostuhl ist es irgendwie Bääh.. bleibe beim Controller


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (16. September 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> (Star Citizen)
> 
> Das ist mittlerweile fast so ein running gag wie Duke Nukem Forever. In anderen Foren "kenne" ich Leute, die da schon vierstellige Beträge gespendet haben. Voll panne



^^Ich find das immer klasse, wenn die Geldspender dann auch Star Citizen und die Geldhorter (Entwickler)
auf Teufel komm raus verteidigen, das ist eigentlich ein reines "Schneeball-System" geworden,
nicht besser als wenn auf Youtube wieder mal ein 18-Jähriger Ratschläge gibt wie man zu einem
Lamborghini als Auto kommt, einfach erstmal was einzahlen, und dann kommen 500% Gewinn raus...


----------



## Bubba. (18. September 2020)

Hat hier schon jemand Crysis remastered auf einer Konsole (XBOX oder PS4) gespielt?
Ich bin großer Fan des 2. und 3. Teils bin auch neugierig auf das Remaster


----------



## franksteel (18. September 2020)

metro exodus. help suche verkauft einer eine gtx 1080...?!


----------



## Danimal (21. September 2020)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Crysis remastered auf einer Konsole (XBOX oder PS4) gespielt?
> Ich bin großer Fan des 2. und 3. Teils bin auch neugierig auf das Remaster


Ich habe das auf der Switch durchgespielt. Lief erstaunlich rund, Framerate-Probleme hatte ich keine. Was willste wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (21. September 2020)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ich habe das auf der Switch durchgespielt. Lief erstaunlich rund, Framerate-Probleme hatte ich keine. Was willste wissen?



Ach cool! Das Spiel hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. Werde ich mal zocken.


----------



## _Tim (21. September 2020)

Klassiker:






Runden-Taktik vom Feinsten.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (21. September 2020)




----------



## DerHackbart (21. September 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Klassiker:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1120525
> 
> Runden-Taktik vom Feinsten.



Bestes. Spiel. Ever.

Wird jedes Jahr einmal vorgekramt und dann gesuchtet.


----------



## µ_d (21. September 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Bestes. Spiel. Ever.
> 
> Wird jedes Jahr einmal vorgekramt und dann gesuchtet.


Hoffentlich v1.13 fan patch. Holt nochmal mehr aus dem Spiel raus. Muss ich auch mal wideder vor kramen.


----------



## DerHackbart (21. September 2020)

µ_d schrieb:


> Hoffentlich v1.13 fan patch. Holt nochmal mehr aus dem Spiel raus. Muss ich auch mal wideder vor kramen.



Tatsächlich spiele ich meist die Vanilla.

Ich will das Ding genauso spielen wie 1999 als es, glaube ich, eins der ersten Spiele am PC war was mich wirklich gefesselt hat.

Wie sehr wünschte ich mir all die Jahre einen würdigen Nachfolger. Von mir aus sogar mit der gleichen Pixelmatsch Engine, aber einfach neuen Levels. UB hatte man ja doch schnell durch und über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (22. September 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Battle Reals auch rausgekramt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1080032
> 
> Vom Einheitentraining über die Wirtschaft bis zur nichtlinearen Kampagne voller Entscheidungen, Battle Realms beschritt clevere neue Wege im Genre. Es war ein Spiel, das Schule hätte machen sollen - aber weil es sich verkaufte wie verfaulter Reis, habe ich seitdem kaum mehr etwas vergleichbares gesehen. Schade eigentlich...


@_Tim HÖR AUF!! Hier kommen so viele Erinnerungen hoch bei den Titeln die Du postest   

Battle Realms war der Wahnsinn!!


----------



## µ_d (22. September 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Tatsächlich spiele ich meist die Vanilla.
> 
> Ich will das Ding genauso spielen wie 1999 als es, glaube ich, eins der ersten Spiele am PC war was mich wirklich gefesselt hat.
> 
> Wie sehr wünschte ich mir all die Jahre einen würdigen Nachfolger. Von mir aus sogar mit der gleichen Pixelmatsch Engine, aber einfach neuen Levels. UB hatte man ja doch schnell durch und über.


Also v1.13 ist ja z.B. ein fast neues Spiel und mMn wirklich gut (vorallem im Vergleich zu den kommerziell vertriebenen
Updates). Es gab auch eine Reihe komplette re-maps mit z.t. auch viel neuer Story die nichts an der ja schon guten Spielmechanik geändert haben. Muss mal suchen wie die alle heißen.


----------



## DerHackbart (22. September 2020)

µ_d schrieb:


> Also v1.13 ist ja z.B. ein fast neues Spiel und mMn wirklich gut (vorallem im Vergleich zu den kommerziell vertriebenen
> Updates). Es gab auch eine Reihe komplette re-maps mit z.t. auch viel neuer Story die nichts an der ja schon guten Spielmechanik geändert haben. Muss mal suchen wie die alle heißen.



Irgendwann hatte ich aufgehört zu suchen und mich einfach an dem tollen retro Spiel erfreut.  ? 
Die Begeisterung hält meist eh nur ein paar Tage und dann habe ich wieder andere Sachen zu tun. Aber schön ist es jedes Mal...?


----------



## Heino77 (22. September 2020)

World of Warships - Ich mag Kriegsschiffe einfach.


----------



## redspawn2005 (22. September 2020)

Bei mir wird es demnächst definitiv Cyberpunk 2077. Die neue xBox eben vorbestellt ^^


----------



## Heino77 (22. September 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es demnächst definitiv Cyberpunk 2077. Die neue xBox eben vorbestellt ^^


Warte ich auch schon sehnsüchtig drauf. Bin noch unschlüssig ob für PC oder PS5


----------



## luchslistig (22. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> World of Warships - Ich mag Kriegsschiffe einfach.


World of Tanks.... teilweise gesuchtet...
World of Warplanes.... angeschaut und weggepackt....
World of Warships.... auch oft gespielt, genauso wie Steel-Ocean



redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es demnächst definitiv Cyberpunk 2077. Die neue xBox eben vorbestellt ^^


steht auch bei mir auf der Liste, wie das neue StarWars Squadron


.... wenn ich nur soviel Zeit hätte....


----------



## redspawn2005 (22. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Warte ich auch schon sehnsüchtig drauf. Bin noch unschlüssig ob für PC oder PS5


Kommt auf den PC an würde ich sagen, wenn der auf „aktuellem“ Stand ist, hast da bestimmt die bessere Grafik, wenn nicht dann PS5 oder Series X. Da ich seit Jahren nur noch Konsolen nutze wars für mich leichter zu entscheiden


----------



## ylfcm (22. September 2020)

Apropos retro - Was seit 25 Jahren immer einen Platz auf meiner Festplatte hat: Transport Tycoon Deluxe!
Mittlerweile natürlich eher als openttd/ttdpatch, aber dennoch im Kern ein unglaublich zeitloses Spiel. Factorio geht in die gleiche Richtung, aber ist doch irgendwie anders


----------



## Heino77 (22. September 2020)

luchslistig schrieb:


> World of Tanks.... teilweise gesuchtet...
> World of Warplanes.... angeschaut und weggepackt....
> World of Warships.... auch oft gespielt, genauso wie Steel-Ocean
> 
> ...


World of Tanks seit der Beta durchgesuchtet - viel zu viel Kohle investiert (das wären paar schöne Räder gewesen)
World of Warplanes - Schrott dafür War Thunder bissl gespielt
World of Warships taugt mir echt, da das Spieltempo sehr angenehm ist. Paar Runden am Abend gehen schon, aber die Leute werden nicht schlauer - leider.



redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den PC an würde ich sagen, wenn der auf „aktuellem“ Stand ist, hast da bestimmt die bessere Grafik, wenn nicht dann PS5 oder Series X. Da ich seit Jahren nur noch Konsolen nutze wars für mich leichter zu entscheiden



Recht aktuell aber ohne Raytracing GPU. Am großen TV würds schon Eindruck machen. Ich schau mir mal die Vergleiche an und entscheide dann. Witcher 3 hatte ich auch ca. 3mal für PS4 und aufm PC  Gute Entwickler muss man unterstüzten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (22. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> World of Tanks seit der Beta durchgesuchtet - viel zu viel Kohle investiert (das wären paar schöne Räder gewesen)
> World of Warplanes - Schrott dafür War Thunder bissl gespielt
> World of Warships taugt mir echt, da das Spieltempo sehr angenehm ist. Paar Runden am Abend gehen schon, aber die Leute werden nicht schlauer - leider.
> 
> ...


Volle Zustimmung, Witcher hab ich auch zweimal besessen  Wenn Cyberpunk nur ansatzweise da rankommt kann es eigentlich nur gut werden. Und die Grafik möchte ich auch auf dem großen 4K genießen, daher ist bei mir die Konsole der beste Kompromiss.


----------



## _Tim (22. September 2020)

ZZ ist Klassiker rauskramen angesagt.

Dungeon Keeper 2


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. September 2020)

Aktuell:
Doom Eternal
Wasteland 3
Kingdoms of Amalur - Re-Reckoning
Starcraft II Co-Op
Mutant Year Zero


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (23. September 2020)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Aktuell:
> Mutant Year Zero



^^mega Spiel, super Rundentaktik Gameplay und super geniale Charaktere, man muss sie einfach lieben.

P.S.

RTX 3080 Frust anyone???

Hab noch ne GTX 970 im System, hatte letzten Donnerstag um 15 Uhr
F5 Tourette Syndrom -> keine lieferbare 3080 erwischt, konnte nur vorbestellen.


----------



## luchslistig (23. September 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> hatte letzten Donnerstag um 15 Uhr
> F5 Tourette Syndrom -> keine lieferbare 3080 erwischt, konnte nur vorbestellen.


frei nach dem Motto:

Wer schön sein will, muss leiden


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (23. September 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es demnächst definitiv Cyberpunk 2077. Die neue xBox eben vorbestellt ^^


Hab gestern auch die Series X vorbestellt. Hoffe die ist so leise wie die One. Gezockt wird was der Game Pass hergibt


----------



## redspawn2005 (23. September 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Hab gestern auch die Series X vorbestellt. Hoffe die ist so leise wie die One. Gezockt wird was der Game Pass hergibt


Ich bete dafür, keinen Bock auf so nen Jet-Lärm wie bei meiner PS4-Pro “damals“. Da konnte ich nur mit Headset in Ruhe spielen


----------



## redspawn2005 (23. September 2020)

Und davon ab kommt bald so viel fürs Zockerherz...:


Cyberpunk 2077
Assassins Creed Valhalla
WatchDogs Legion
CoD Cold War
Dirt 5
Usw... das wird nen langer Winter


----------



## luchslistig (23. September 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Und davon ab kommt bald so viel fürs Zockerherz...:
> 
> 
> Cyberpunk 2077
> ...


bei so viel Titeln bekommste vom Winter doch gar nichts mit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (23. September 2020)

luchslistig schrieb:


> bei so viel Titeln bekommste vom Winter doch gar nichts mit.....


Das meinte ich


----------



## Heino77 (23. September 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> ^^mega Spiel, super Rundentaktik Gameplay und super geniale Charaktere, man muss sie einfach lieben.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> ...


Die 3080 würde ich nicht vorbestellen.
Falls AMDs Antwort auch nur irgendwie an die Leistung der 3070 heranreicht (wovon man ausgehen kann) bringt Nvidia ein Ti oder Super Modell heraus.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. September 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> RTX 3080 Frust anyone???



Egal ob AMD oder nvidia, ich würde eh nie so früh kaufen. Die aktuelle Situation ist imho von nvidia bewusst herbeigeführt.

Aber mit einem R7 3700X, XFX 5700XT, 32GB und 27" WQHD Monitor bin ich für meine Spiele eh ausreichend ausgestattet 

Vor AMD Big Navi / RDNA2 vorgestellt hat und man ein potentielles Vergleichsprodukt hat würde ich eh nix kaufen.


----------



## Heino77 (23. September 2020)

Würde im Moment sowieso keine neue Grafikkarte vor allem keine Nvidia kaufen, da die neue Konsolengeneration einfach der bessere Deal ist. CoD kann man im Notfall auch mit Maus und Tasta zocken.
In 2-3 Jahren sieht es wieder anders aus wenn die neue Konsolengeneration schon wieder überholt ist.
Vor allem finde ich es ehrlich gesagt ein wenig lächerlich die 3080 als 4K Karte anzupreisen und ihr dann wieder nur 10GB Vram zu verpassen.  Meine drei Jahre alte 1080ti hat schon mehr Speicher. 
Die 24Gb der 3090 sind dann wieder ein "wenig" viel.

RTX2080 war damals auch eine Frechheit mit "nur" 8GB im Highend Segment.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (23. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> CoD kann man im Notfall auch mit Maus und Tasta zocken.



Wird das bei der PS5 wieder freigegeben?
Die 4er muss man ja via "Security-Dongel" nötigen was für die Latenz net so prall ist/war.


----------



## Tony- (23. September 2020)

3080 Überzeugt mich auch nicht als 2080ti Besitzer. Für GTX9.. oder GTX10.. Hole mir erst mal die PS5 weil Fanboy.. 
Habe vor kurzem diesen Kollegen entdeckt, scheint gut informiert zu sein;








						Navigation Groups - Videos | igor´sLAB
					






					www.igorslab.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (23. September 2020)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Wird das bei der PS5 wieder freigegeben?
> Die 4er muss man ja via "Security-Dongel" nötigen was für die Latenz net so prall ist/war.


Dongle? Kollege zockt MW nur mit Maus und Tasta an der PS4. Durch Cross Plattform wirst du halt wie ein PC Spieler gewertet, sobald die PS4 erkennt, dass du Maus und Tasta angeschlossen hast.
War aber kein Nachteil, da ich sowieso am PC gezockt habe und somit wir eh immer gemischt gematched wurden. Hast halt neben dem Aimen auch Vorteile beim Movement wenn du keinen MLG Controller alá Scuf hast.

Ich habe jetzt noch nichts gelesen, dass es wieder so wird, aber da das Neue wieder Crossplay unterstüzt gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass es wieder so laufen wird.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. September 2020)

Ich denke er meinte ob das bei der PS5 generell bei jedem Spiel funktioniert mit Maus und Tastatur?
Cod MW darfst da nicht zählen, da das direkt darauf programmiert wurde


----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. September 2020)

Die PS5 interessiert mich persönlich erschreckend wenig, obwohl ich seit der PS1 dabei bin! Liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch an den Spielen, die es zum Release gibt


----------



## DeluXer (23. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Würde im Moment sowieso keine neue Grafikkarte vor allem keine Nvidia kaufen, da die neue Konsolengeneration einfach der bessere Deal ist. CoD kann man im Notfall auch mit Maus und Tasta zocken.
> In 2-3 Jahren sieht es wieder anders aus wenn die neue Konsolengeneration schon wieder überholt ist.
> Vor allem finde ich es ehrlich gesagt ein wenig lächerlich die 3080 als 4K Karte anzupreisen und ihr dann wieder nur 10GB Vram zu verpassen.  Meine drei Jahre alte 1080ti hat schon mehr Speicher.
> Die 24Gb der 3090 sind dann wieder ein "wenig" viel.
> ...



Die 3080 kommt auch als 20GB Version raus. Naja ob die Konsolen der bessere Deal sind ist mehr als Geschmackssache


----------



## Heino77 (23. September 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte ob das bei der PS5 generell bei jedem Spiel funktioniert mit Maus und Tastatur?
> Cod MW darfst da nicht zählen, da das direkt darauf programmiert wurde


Ok dann haben wir uns missverstanden. Für mich macht M&T auch nur bei Shootern Sinn, da sonst das Gamepad eh fein ist auf der Couch. Deshalb hab ich oben geschrieben im Notfall geht CoD auch mit M&T.



DeluXer schrieb:


> Die 3080 kommt auch als 20GB Version raus. Naja ob die Konsolen der bessere Deal sind ist mehr als Geschmackssache



Das ist im Moment nur ein Gerücht, aber auch ein Grund mehr die 3080 noch nicht zu kaufen.
Nvidia guckt mal, ob die 10gb Version gekauft wird und wenn nicht kommt die 20Gb Version.
Die können jemand anders ver*rschen aber micht nicht  .
Klar ist es Geschmacksache, aber rein vom ökonomischen Standpunkt her ist die Konsole grade am Erscheinungstermin im Vergleich zum PC noch "günstiger", da die Leistung einem Midrange Rechner zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt entspricht - für einen Bruchteil der Kosten. Später im Lebenszyklus bringen auch günstigere PCs die Leistung der Konsole dementsprechend kann Sony dann nur mehr mit Optimierungen und Exklusivtitel dagegen halten, um die Konsole weiterhin zu verkaufen. Vielleicht machts so mehr Sinn was gemeint ist.


----------



## DeluXer (23. September 2020)

Das ist doch aber schon immer so gewesen, dass Konsolen unter Wert verkauft werden. Das Geld kommt dann über die nicht grad günstigen Games, Zubehör und Online Mitgliedschaften. Den PC hab ich da, reicht für jedes aktuelle und kommende Game in FullHD und High Settings will ich 4k müsste ich halt für ~500 eine neue Graka holen. 
Entscheidender ist doch da eher ob ich man sich auf einen Stuhl setzen und konzentriert zocken will oder sich auf die Couch schmeiße und einfach daddelt. Finde ich


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (23. September 2020)

Die Series x ist schon eine Ansage für 500€. Die hat hat schon sehr viel Leistung, denke mittelklasse PC ist da zuwenig. Und mit Gamepass sind die laufenden Kosten für Spiele auch nicht so hoch. Vor allem da ja jetzt auch noch EA und Bethesda games drin sind. Und da wird ja noch mehr dazukommen.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. September 2020)

Denke auch das dieses mal die XBox der bessere Deal ist! Mit der versprochenen Leistung, sollte man zumindest bei Sony aber vorsichtig sein!
Aber ist doch eigentlich sowieso egal, Hauptsache Zocken, egal auf welcher Plattform
Nur das Exklusivtitel Theater könnte alle mal lassen, wenn du mich fragst


----------



## Heino77 (23. September 2020)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber schon immer so gewesen, dass Konsolen unter Wert verkauft werden. Das Geld kommt dann über die nicht grad günstigen Games, Zubehör und Online Mitgliedschaften. Den PC hab ich da, reicht für jedes aktuelle und kommende Game in FullHD und High Settings will ich 4k müsste ich halt für ~500 eine neue Graka holen.
> Entscheidender ist doch da eher ob ich man sich auf einen Stuhl setzen und konzentriert zocken will oder sich auf die Couch schmeiße und einfach daddelt. Finde ich


Klar war das immer schon so. Nur bei dieser Generation ist es nochmal extremer, da der Sprung von 1080p auf 4k leistungsmäßig gewaltig ist.
Bei der letzten Generation war es eher eine Evolution von 720p auf 1080p.

Zudem finde ich das ominöse 500€ GPU Upgrade Argument nicht sinnig.
Einerseits sind es nicht nur 500€, da du ein Grundsystem benötigst und zweitens limitiert im nächsten Schritt die CPU.


----------



## DeluXer (23. September 2020)

Ja 4K sind ein großer Sprung, leider wohl auch zu groß die aktuellen Konsolen(30 Fps zählt da für mich nicht ) .
Ominös würd die 500€  gar nicht mal sehen. Ins CPU limit brauch man schon ein älteres Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Klar war das immer schon so. Nur bei dieser Generation ist es nochmal extremer, da der Sprung von 1080p auf 4k leistungsmäßig gewaltig ist.
> Bei der letzten Generation war es eher eine Evolution von 720p auf 1080p.
> Zudem finde ich das ominöse 500€ GPU Upgrade Argument nicht sinnig.
> Einerseits sind es nicht nur 500€, da du ein Grundsystem benötigst und zweitens limitiert im nächsten Schritt die CPU.


Echte 4K mit mehr als 30fps will ich auch bei der neuen Playstation erst mal sehen, das hieß es bei der PS4 auch schon! Wobei den meisten Konsolenspielern das eh nicht auffällt
Wäre mehr als erstaunt, wenn die Kiste das versprochene leistet 
Nicht gerendertes 4K, mit Raytracing und 120fps, ich bin gespannt


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (23. September 2020)

Bei 120fps glaub ich auch nicht an native 4k. Mir aber eh egal weil mein TV eh nur 60hz schafft.


----------



## Tony- (23. September 2020)

4K bei aktuellen AAA Spielen wird nur mit DLSS möglich sein. Habe ein Paar Screenshots aus Control gemacht; Das Bild wird in Aufllösung 1280x720! gerendert und auf 2560x1440 hochskaliert und ich finde das sieht echt gut aus. Ist nicht so knackscharf wie natives WQHD auf meinem 27er, dafür aber keinerlei Kantenflimmern und doppelte FPS Zahl, es hat so eine angenehme Schärfe wie hochauflösendes Video in guter qualität. Mit nativer Auflösung und Kantenglättunk bekomme ich kein so schönes Bild.


----------



## kordesh (23. September 2020)

Ich zocke gerade Half Life 2 Epsiode 2 auf einem alten Laptop in 1366x768. Sieht ähnlich aus - NICHT


----------



## Heino77 (24. September 2020)

Ich glaube trotzdem, dass die PS5 für 500€ mehr FPS in 4k schafft als ein 500€ Grafikupdate zur jetzigen Zeit.


----------



## DeluXer (24. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Ich glaube trotzdem, dass die PS5 für 500€ mehr FPS in 4k schafft als ein 500€ Grafikupdate zur jetzigen Zeit.



Stand heute wäre das quasi RTX3070 vs PS5. Rein nach Datenblatt fast doppelt so schnell.


----------



## Ledeker (26. September 2020)

Warcraft 3 - Frozen Throne Add-On


----------



## Tony- (26. September 2020)

Heute Abend ..


----------



## Astaroth (26. September 2020)

Den DLC für Nioh2 geholt. Heute Nacht geht es los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (27. September 2020)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Stand heute wäre das quasi RTX3070 vs PS5. Rein nach Datenblatt fast doppelt so schnell.




nur FP32 leistung... alles andere... naja, schauen wir mal, wird die 3070 ja knapp unterhalb der 2080Ti zu finden sein... wärend über RDNA2 noch garnich draussen ist, keine leaks etc.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (27. September 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Heute Abend ..


Das werde ich mir auch noch holen.

Im Moment bin ich bei AC Odyssey dran. Schon seit zwei Monate.....


----------



## Tony- (27. September 2020)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich bei AC Odyssey dran. Schon seit zwei Monate.....


Von den Ubisofts Endlosvielhilftvielspielen habe ich schon lange keins mehr beendet


----------



## DerHackbart (27. September 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Von den Ubisofts Endlosvielhilftvielspielen habe ich schon lange keins mehr beendet



Hauptsache auf Türme klettern... 😁


----------



## crashtest212 (29. September 2020)

Zockt hier noch wer PUBG Lite PC?


----------



## _Tim (29. September 2020)

GTA 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (4. Oktober 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> 4K bei aktuellen AAA Spielen wird nur mit DLSS möglich sein. Habe ein Paar Screenshots aus Control gemacht; Das Bild wird in Aufllösung 1280x720! gerendert und auf 2560x1440 hochskaliert und ich finde das sieht echt gut aus. Ist nicht so knackscharf wie natives WQHD auf meinem 27er, dafür aber keinerlei Kantenflimmern und doppelte FPS Zahl, es hat so eine angenehme Schärfe wie hochauflösendes Video in guter qualität. Mit nativer Auflösung und Kantenglättunk bekomme ich kein so schönes Bild.




wenn man die artefakte und das überschärfte bild "gut" nennen will....


----------



## luchslistig (5. Oktober 2020)

habe gerade gesehen, dass ich STarWars Squadrons ja schon in meiner Steam-Bibliothek habe....
Dann werde ich das mal anschmeißen müssen....


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (5. Oktober 2020)

luchslistig schrieb:


> habe gerade gesehen, dass ich STarWars Squadrons ja schon in meiner Steam-Bibliothek habe....
> Dann werde ich das mal anschmeißen müssen....



^^what? "schon immer"?
gabs das mal für lau, oder was meinst Du damit?

Das Spiel kam doch gerade erst vor paar Tagen raus, oder?


----------



## Tony- (5. Oktober 2020)

evil_rider schrieb:


> wenn man die artefakte und das überschärfte bild "gut" nennen will....


Habe wieder einen UHD Monitor.. hier 2 Screenshots zerschnitten im 8 Felder, manche sind 4K nativ und manche hochskaliert mit DLSS. Einfach nur als Vollbild und ohne Pixelpeeping sehe ich da keine Unterschiede


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (5. Oktober 2020)

^^um hier auch mal kurz auf DLSS einzugehen,
"artefakte, überschärftes bild"...

sind doch alles Probleme von gestern, genauer genommen von DLSS 1.0,
hat Nvidia doch schon längst mit DLSS 2.0 überzeugend gelöst
z.B. hier bei Computerbase:









						Death Stranding im Benchmark-Test
					

Death Stranding für den PC unterstützt Nvidia DLSS 2.0 und AMD FidelityFX. Der Titel im ausführlichen (Benchmark-)Test.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## luchslistig (5. Oktober 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> ^^what? "schon immer"?
> gabs das mal für lau, oder was meinst Du damit?
> 
> Das Spiel kam doch gerade erst vor paar Tagen raus, oder?


nee...
ich hatte vorbestellt und das schon wieder vergessen....


----------



## MasterAss (5. Oktober 2020)

Overwatch anyone?


----------



## Babaj (5. Oktober 2020)

Gibt's hier Gears 5 Zocker?


----------



## evil_rider (5. Oktober 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> ^^um hier auch mal kurz auf DLSS einzugehen,
> "artefakte, überschärftes bild"...
> 
> sind doch alles Probleme von gestern, genauer genommen von DLSS 1.0,
> ...




nö, auch probleme von DLSS 2.0, erstrecht bei sehr schnellen szenen sind IMMER!! artefakte zu sehen, und überschärftes bild ist ne krankheit von DLSS 2.0 genau wie von 1.0


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Oktober 2020)

Babaj schrieb:


> Gibt's hier Gears 5 Zocker?


Selten und wenn dann nur kampagne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (12. Oktober 2020)

Super Tux 2


----------



## SeppmitS (12. Oktober 2020)

Call of Duty Black Ops Cold War BETA angedaddelt. Macht sogar bissi Spaß. Ab Donnerstag gibt's nochmal die Chance etwas länger zu testen.


----------



## DerHackbart (12. Oktober 2020)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Call of Duty Black Ops Cold War BETA angedaddelt. Macht sogar bissi Spaß. Ab Donnerstag gibt's nochmal die Chance etwas länger zu testen.



Ist das Spiel tatsächlich so bunt wie es die YouTube Videos vermuten lassen?


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (13. Oktober 2020)

Forza Motorsport 7 auf PC kam gerade vorgestern in den Xbox Game Pass -> super Spiel  👍


----------



## Aldar (13. Oktober 2020)

Baldus Gate early Access 

ziemlich cool ( trotz paar Bugs) , kämpfe sind schon recht anspruchsvoll


----------



## Deleted 148456 (13. Oktober 2020)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Call of Duty Black Ops Cold War BETA angedaddelt. Macht sogar bissi Spaß. Ab Donnerstag gibt's nochmal die Chance etwas länger zu testen.


Werd ich zwar mal antesten, wenn die Beta für den PC da ist, aber erhoffe mir eigentlich nicht viel ein neues Battlefield wäre schon eher mein Ding
Aber evtl überrascht mich Cold War ja


----------



## SeppmitS (14. Oktober 2020)

mir hat es jetzt sog. gut gefallen. Bin häufiger mit ner pos. K/D aus ner runde gekommen weil das System und die TTK mir scheinbar entgegen kommt.

Ab morgen, Donnerstag 15.10.2020 19.oo Uhr MEZ startet nochmal die Open Beta und Crossplay Beta


----------



## Deleted 148456 (14. Oktober 2020)

Wie lange hast du gespielt? Kumpel meinte am Anfang war’s auch ganz gut, aber wenn das SBMM greift, wird’s zum schwitzen?


----------



## _Tim (15. Oktober 2020)

Giants: Citizen Kabuto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (16. Oktober 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du gespielt? Kumpel meinte am Anfang war’s auch ganz gut, aber wenn das SBMM greift, wird’s zum schwitzen?



Ja... Etwas normaler wird es schon... Wobei es auch auf die map ankommt. Bis jetzt spaßig und für 4 Tage theoretisch kostenloses Spielen will ich mich nicht beschweren. Dafür hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## luchslistig (24. Oktober 2020)

demnächst wir Beatsaber gezockt....
mal was für die Figur tun


----------



## hans7 (24. Oktober 2020)

Baldurs Gate 3 auf Stadia

Zweifelte anfänglich, ob mir so ein Spiel taugt, aber genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Komme kaum davon weg


----------



## Permafrost (26. Oktober 2020)

Aloha
kann mir jemand nen Bildschirm empfehlen???
kommendes jahr wird der rechner mal n bisschen aufgerüstet und da soll auch n neuer monitor her.

Dachte an 27" weil 26" is ja unfahrb... ach ne falscher Thread
144 Hz
Curved würd ich mir gern mal anschauen
Budget sollte obergrenze bei so 250€ liegen, wirds n zehner mehr oder so überleb ichs auch.


----------



## Tony- (26. Oktober 2020)

Glaub unter 300€ wird es schwierig mit 144HZ, 27, und WQHD..? 
Weil Full HD ist wie 26er.. nicht mehr so richtig fahrbar.  🤭


----------



## luchslistig (26. Oktober 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Weil Full HD ist wie 26er.. nicht mehr so richtig fahrbar. 🤭



Ey ich fahr drei mal Füll HD auf 46"

Gayt alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (26. Oktober 2020)

__





						Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Form: gebogen (curved), Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Form: gebogen (curved), Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 144Hz




					geizhals.de
				




Ob der https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...2560x1440-1x-DisplayPort-1-2-1xH_1314732.html was taugt, kann ich aber nicht versprechen.


----------



## h0nk666 (26. Oktober 2020)

Is halt die Frage was man so spielt. Schnelle Shooter verlangen einen entsprechenden Monitor zB.


----------



## Babaj (26. Oktober 2020)

Hab am WE mitm Kindergarten Freund Streets of Rage 4 auf der Switch gezockt. 
Da fühlt man sich gleich 30 Jahre jünger.


----------



## Permafrost (26. Oktober 2020)

Hauptsächlich werden Shooter gezockt
Zwischendurch mal GTA nfs...


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (27. Oktober 2020)

würde gerne eine 4k Switch sehen, habe hier noch 5/6 Spiele für die Switch,
die ich mal auf Grover einige Monate ausgeliehen hatte.
Zelda, Mario etc. wäre geil in 4k.


----------



## Tony- (27. Oktober 2020)

btw.. habe einen WQHD 27 Zoll, 165Hz, FreeSync/G-SYNC Comp. zu verkaufen...









						AORUS FI27Q-P Gaming Monitor Besonderheiten | Monitors - GIGABYTE Germany
					

Features HBR3, bandwidth of 32.4 Gbit/s Fascinating Appearance with Digital LED 1ms, 10bits Color IPS with 165Hz QHD & 95% DCI-P3 Panel HDR, Black Equalizer...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## _Tim (27. Oktober 2020)

Anno 1602 






Ich sage nur:  "Euer Volk hungert!« oder, viel schlimmer, »Es mangelt an Alkohol!


----------



## Babaj (27. Oktober 2020)

Was meint ihr taugt mehr für die kommenden Konsolengeneration, 4K TV oder Monitor? 
Reichen 32 Zoll bei 4K für nen Monitor?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (27. Oktober 2020)

Babaj schrieb:


> Was meint ihr taugt mehr für die kommenden Konsolengeneration, 4K TV oder Monitor?
> Reichen 32 Zoll bei 4K für nen Monitor?



Kommt drauf wie weit du weg sitzt. Tv/Monitor sollte auf jeden Fall 4k, 120hz, hdr und v synch (oder wie das heißt) können. Wenn du ne neue xbox kaufst dann wäre Dolby Vision vielleicht noch wünschenswert.


----------



## _Tim (28. Oktober 2020)

@ *Babaj*

Soll ausschließlich gezockt werden?
Budget?
Und du möchtest "nur" die Konsole anschließen? Oder ist auch noch ein PC mit einer leistungsstarken Grafikkarte geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babaj (28. Oktober 2020)

Nur zum zocken eigentlich. Hatte bisher meine Boxen an einem 27 Zoll full HD Monitor. Hat echt gut funktioniert.
Hab letztes Jahr günstig nen guten Samsung 55 Zoll TV ergattert und war erstmal erschlagen von der Größe und Pracht. 😂
Denke würde wieder umsteigen wollen zum Monitor.
Sollte dann schon 4k sein und groß genug damit man es auch genießen kann.
Gebe lieber nen bisschen mehr aus damit ich auch länger was davon habe.


----------



## Permafrost (28. Oktober 2020)

Bekannter sagt Kauf einfach nen Bildschirm vorher hast die Auswahl a net so hart gehabt...
Was sagt ihr zu den zwei?

ASUS TUF Gaming VG27VQ 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor (Full HD, 165Hz, FreeSync, 1ms Reaktionszeit, HDMI, DVI, DisplayPort) schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07YM72FFG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_RosMFbXT78TEM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

AOC Gaming C27G2AE 68 cm (27 Zoll) Curved Monitor (HDMI, DisplayPort, 1ms Reaktionszeit, 165 Hz, 1920 x 1080 Pixel, FreeSync Premium) schwarz rot https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08HSKFR17/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_3psMFbG1M0PJ6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## McDreck (28. Oktober 2020)

Babaj schrieb:


> Was meint ihr taugt mehr für die kommenden Konsolengeneration, 4K TV oder Monitor?
> Reichen 32 Zoll bei 4K für nen Monitor?


Kann nicht für Konsolen sprechen, da PC-Masterrace, aber Display ist Display. Bei einem TV ist halt noch ein Tuner dabei und vielleicht sonstiger Schnickschnack.

Ich persönlich habe einen 40 Zoll 4K Monitor von iiyama. Das heißt so viele Bildpunkte wie 4x FullHD auf der Fläche von vier 20-Zoll-Monitoren. Das heißt wiederum Bild ist schärfer als an einem 24-Zoll-FullHD-Monitor und damit scharf genug um auch direkt davor zu arbeiten. Gleichzeitig hat man reichlich ununterbrochene Bildschirmfläche. Für Filme und sonstige Medien taugt das Gerät wie ein herkömmlicher TV.

Mir wären 32 Zoll bei 4k zu klein. Macht das Bild unnötig scharf und Bedienelemente nervig klein. Lieber mehr physikalische Fläche. Erst recht wenn man öfter mal weiter davon weg sitzt.


----------



## _Tim (31. Oktober 2020)

Age of Empires 2


----------



## Bubba. (1. November 2020)

Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht 100% zum Thread passt, hat hier jemand einen Tipp für ein Brettspiel?
Folgendes wird gesucht:


2 erwachsene Spieler
guter Einstieg
überschaubare Spiellänge, (1-2h/ Runde)
moderater Anschaffungspreis

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## HerrVoennchen (1. November 2020)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht 100% zum Thread passt, hat hier jemand einen Tipp für ein Brettspiel?
> Folgendes wird gesucht:
> 
> 
> ...



Siedler von Catan als Kartenspiel.
Für den Anfang reicht das Basisspiel aber nach einigen Runden empfehle ich eine der Erweiterungen zu kaufen, je nachdem wie euer Spielstil ist.


----------



## McDreck (1. November 2020)

Schach.


----------



## Babaj (1. November 2020)

Holt euch noch einen dritten Mitspieler dazu und spielt Munchkin. Schnell erlernbar und super witzig.


----------



## _Tim (1. November 2020)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht 100% zum Thread passt, hat hier jemand einen Tipp für ein Brettspiel?
> Folgendes wird gesucht:
> 
> 
> ...



Pegasus - Azul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubba. (1. November 2020)

Danke für die vielen Tipps, ich probiere Azul jetzt mal aus


----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. November 2020)

Habe wieder GTA V angefangen. Das dritte Mal...........


----------



## redspawn2005 (3. November 2020)

Watch Dogs Legion aktuell. Bin aber auch schon mehr oder weniger durch. Macht echt Laune!


----------



## _Tim (4. November 2020)

GTA III


----------



## kugliga (4. November 2020)

Last of Us II - PS4


----------



## kordesh (4. November 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> GTA III
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1144292



Spiele ich auch immer noch sehr gerne auf meinem iPad und ab und an sogar auf dem iPhone. Genauso wie San Andreas. Ich finde die Spiele sind erstaunlich gut für die mobilen Geräte umgesetzt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedricLeuschner (6. November 2020)

He Xbox vs. PS4 vs. PC was is eurer Meinung nach am besten.


----------



## DerHackbart (6. November 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> He Xbox vs. PS4 vs. PC was is eurer Meinung nach am besten.


Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann ist PC natürlich masterrace....


----------



## CedricLeuschner (6. November 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann ist PC natürlich masterrace....


Na da is sogar n 400 Euro PC besser als die kack Konsolen


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (6. November 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> Na da is sogar n 400 Euro PC besser als die kack Konsolen



PS4 und Xbox One ja. Xbox Series X ist schon extrem gut für den Preis (500€). Da brauchst schon einen ü1000€ PC.

Ich hab die Series X vorbestellt. Game Pass ist einfach genial.


----------



## CedricLeuschner (6. November 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> PS4 und Xbox One ja. Xbox Series X ist schon extrem gut für den Preis (500€). Da brauchst schon einen ü1000€ PC.


Ja aber ne du musst auc mal schauen, was ein PC noch alles kann.


----------



## DerHackbart (6. November 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> Na da is sogar n 400 Euro PC besser als die kack Konsolen



Nein.
Auf nem 400 Euro PC laufen die aktuellen spiele nicht ansatzweise. Auf den Konsolen sehr wohl.

Seit dem ich nur noch Casual zocke, bin ich mit ner Xbox unterwegs, damit ich nicht ständig den PC updaten muss.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (6. November 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> Ja aber ne du musst auc mal schauen, was ein PC noch alles kann.



Wenn man nur zocken will? Konsole ist auch einfacher, leiser, kleiner.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (6. November 2020)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht 100% zum Thread passt, hat hier jemand einen Tipp für ein Brettspiel?
> Folgendes wird gesucht:
> 
> 
> ...



Passend zur aktuellen Situation kann ich "Pandemie" von Matt Leacock empfehlen. Das Schöne daran: es ist ein Kooperationsspiel. Man spielt also nicht gegeneinander sondern miteinander gegen die Pandemie.

Gruß
Onkel_Bob


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (6. November 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Nein.
> Auf nem 400 Euro PC laufen die aktuellen spiele nicht ansatzweise. Auf den Konsolen sehr wohl.
> 
> Seit dem ich nur noch Casual zocke, bin ich mit ner Xbox unterwegs, damit ich nicht ständig den PC updaten muss.


Was zockst du auf der Xbox?


----------



## DerHackbart (6. November 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Was zockst du auf der Xbox?


Aktuell eigentlich nur Warzone und Forza Horizon 4... Aber sehr unregelmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (6. November 2020)

Habe ebenfalls die Series X vorbestellt (kommt Dienstag). Denke für die ganzen neuen Games wie zB AC Valhalla, Cyberpunk und Co. bekommt man mit einem 500€-PC nicht ansatzweise die gleiche Leistung hin. Natürlich hat der PC massig Vorteile wenn man genügend Kohle reinsteckt, deutlich bessere Grafik und mehr Möglichkeiten. Ich bin mit meinen Ende 30 eher so drauf dass ich einfach den TV einschalte, Spiel einlege und dann kanns losgehen.
Aber so verschieden sind eben die Geschmäcker. Ich freu mich auf den schwarzen Klotz wie ein kleines Kind. Kann aber auch zu 100% nachvollziehen wenn man eher auf den PC oder ne PS5 setzt


----------



## wanderer1219 (6. November 2020)

Ich habe jetzt angefangen Wolcen zu spielen. Bisher sind mir noch keine Bugs untergekommen und es macht Freude. Einfach Monster schnetzeln ohne nachzudenken. Wir sind zu zweit, haben jetzt so 6 Stunden hinter uns es es taugt. Ich bin gespannt wie lange das Interesse anhält.


----------



## rapidrabbit (6. November 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Aktuell eigentlich nur Warzone ...



Hier auch immer noch und nur alleine, also falls du mal Lust auf nen Zweier hast ...


----------



## ylfcm (6. November 2020)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Wolcen



Oh, das hatte ich noch garnicht auf dem Schirm und D4 is ja noch ne Weile hin. Wird auf jeden Fall mal getestet


----------



## _Tim (7. November 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> He Xbox vs. PS4 vs. PC was is eurer Meinung nach am besten.



Sicherlich ein PC kann deutlich mehr. 

Es gibt für alle Plattformen Gründe. Jeder gewichtet bestimmte Dinge anders, hat andere Vorlieben / Präferenzen, etc. 

Am Ende musst du eine Entscheidung für dich treffen. Was spricht für dich für oder gegen eine Plattform und wie kommst du überhaupt zur Frage? Gibt es da etwas, was dich besonders interessiert oder weshalb du über einen Wechsel nachdenkst? Das wäre sehr viel relevanter als das, was andere vielleicht für Ansichten haben.


----------



## Toolkid (7. November 2020)

Wenn man nur eine Plattform zum Zocken sucht, ist ein PC sicherlich nicht die erste Wahl. Zudem gib es leider einige interessante Titel, die es exklusiv nur auf Konsolen gibt. Andererseits, sobald man mit dem Computer etwas anderes machen will als spielen, sind die Konsolen außen vor.
Dazu kommt: Am PC kann ich alle meine bisher gekauften Spiele zocken und bin nicht auf eine bestimmte Generation festgelegt.


----------



## Tony- (7. November 2020)

Spiele grad Watch Dogs Legion
Mit Ach und Krach bekomme ich 45-70 Fps aus der 2080ti zusammen mit dem 3900xt heraus. so viel zum Thema 400€ PC...
Wer einfach nur Daddeln will sollte sich Series X oder PS5 Kaufen. Die neuen Konsolen richtig gut geworden.


----------



## Babaj (7. November 2020)

Man sollte die Switch nicht vergessen. Ist zwar ein technischer Neandertaler allerdings eine Spielspaß Granate. Und darauf kommt es an!


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (7. November 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Dazu kommt: Am PC kann ich alle meine bisher gekauften Spiele zocken und bin nicht auf eine bestimmte Generation festgelegt.


Geht ja bei der xbox auch mit fast allen alten Spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (7. November 2020)

Für mich kommt nur PC in Frage... Hab nur einen Fernseher und den belagern Frau und Kinder 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Babaj (7. November 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Geht ja bei der xbox auch mit fast allen alten Spielen.


Ich habe sogar noch einen Riesenstapel 360 Games die alle noch gezockt werden wollen.
Finde das mit der AK von der Series X nicht schlecht. Werde die mir auch noch zulegen.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (7. November 2020)

Da Microsoft Titel sowieso alle in den Game Pass PC kommen brauch ich keine Xbox.

Ich machs so wie immer: PS 5 in 4-5 Jahren kaufen und die 10 geilen Exclusives durchzocken,
dann wieder verticken.

Nächste Konsole ist bei mir:  4k Switch 🤫


----------



## Tony- (7. November 2020)

Muss man schon mögen die Switch.. konnte mit den Nintendo Spielen nichts anfangen,  Zelda, Mario & co.. Indies sind auch nicht meins und das ganze schlecht portierte Ramsch braucht auch kein Mensch. 
Ist schon sehr speziell die Konsole.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (7. November 2020)

^^jo, das mit den Nintendo Spielen ist so, wenn man die nicht spielen will, bringt die Switch nichts.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. November 2020)

Für mich auch nur PC. Fernseher hab ich eh keinen und brauche den PC auch beruflich. Also steht da halt ne 1500€ Kiste (exkl. Monitor und die extra NAS ). Alles zusammen eher so 3000€, da ist die Fritzbox noch nicht drin.
Ich habe ja schon AMDs Zen2 R7 3700X und ner Radeon 5700XT, aber mit Zen3 und RDNA2 werde ich wohl nochmal schwach. Aber hab dieses Jahr schon zwei Fahrräder gekauft  Schwierig.

Wobei für meine RPG und Strategietitel ist selbe meine Kiste schon überdimensioniert.
Aber an sich kompakt, passt trotz 2,5 Slot GPU und optischem LW in ein IKEA Kallax Fach (Füße mussten abmontiert werden und durch etwas flachere Gumminoppen ersetzt werden) 




__





						Chieftec - In This You Can Trust
					






					www.chieftec.eu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (8. November 2020)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Für mich auch nur PC. Fernseher hab ich eh keinen und brauche den PC auch beruflich. [...]



und bei vielen ist es genau das Gegenteil, im Sinne dass es nicht mal einen Schreibtisch in der Wohnung gibt. In meinem Freundeskreis haben die wenigsten noch einen "richtigen festen" Rechner daheim. Da erübrigt sich dann die Frage ob Konsole oder PC


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. November 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> In meinem Freundeskreis haben die wenigsten noch einen "richtigen festen" Rechner daheim. Da erübrigt sich dann die Frage ob Konsole oder PC



Ja das habe ich zu Beginn von Corona bemerkt, als auf einmal jeder ins Homeoffice musste / wollte. Klassische PCs waren da meist absolute Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (8. November 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> und bei vielen ist es genau das Gegenteil, im Sinne dass es nicht mal einen Schreibtisch in der Wohnung gibt. In meinem Freundeskreis haben die wenigsten noch einen "richtigen festen" Rechner daheim. Da erübrigt sich dann die Frage ob Konsole oder PC



Ich denke, dass kommt eben darauf an, ob man PC auch als Hobby sieht und aufrüsten will.
Sobald man die Möglichkeit zum Aufrüsten haben will, braucht man halt einen modularen
Desktop PC.
Wenn der PC nur Mittel zum Zweck ist, und zudem Mobilität gefragt ist, läuft es auf ein
Notebook oder Tablet hinaus.


----------



## redspawn2005 (11. November 2020)

Also ich muss schon sagen, der Umstieg hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Ladezeiten kaum bis nicht vorhanden und die beiden Spiele die ich grad spiele (AC Valhalla und WatchDogs Legion) machen auf der Kiste einfach nur Laune


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. November 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1148207
> 
> Also ich muss schon sagen, der Umstieg hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Ladezeiten kaum bis nicht vorhanden und die beiden Spiele die ich grad spiele (AC Valhalla und WatchDogs Legion) machen auf der Kiste einfach nur Laune


Das Ding ist der Hammer. Und auch komplett leise.


----------



## luchslistig (11. November 2020)

Jetzt mit VR Brille gibt es ja einiges Neues, was man so spielen kann...
1 Favorit gerade "Vox Machinae" ...
oder "Hellsplit" wobei ich dafür mehr Platz brauche...


----------



## redspawn2005 (11. November 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Das Ding ist der Hammer. Und auch komplett leise.


Auf jeden Fall! Bisher trotz der neuen Games keinen Mucks gemacht das Ding.


----------



## Ledeker (15. November 2020)

Sobald das Wetter schlechter wird:


----------



## Babaj (15. November 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1148207
> 
> Also ich muss schon sagen, der Umstieg hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Ladezeiten kaum bis nicht vorhanden und die beiden Spiele die ich grad spiele (AC Valhalla und WatchDogs Legion) machen auf der Kiste einfach nur Laune


Oh man, warum musstest du das posten?! Ich wollte eigentlich mitm Kauf bis zur Halo Edition warten. ☺️
Hast du Gears 5 mal angezockt?


----------



## kordesh (15. November 2020)

Habe mir vorgestern Need for Speed Most Wanted remastered für die Switch gekauft.
Voll geil! Endlich mal wieder n Rennspiel, was man easy immer mal wieder zwischendurch zocken kann.
Spiel Starten, Rennen wählen, Auto wählen, mit 300kmh durch jede Kurve driften und zwischendurch mal n bisschen mit dem Polizeiwagen „Raser“ stoppen...

Und jetzt Feuer frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (15. November 2020)

Babaj schrieb:


> Oh man, warum musstest du das posten?! Ich wollte eigentlich mitm Kauf bis zur Halo Edition warten. ☺
> Hast du Gears 5 mal angezockt?


Bisher noch nicht, bin derzeit an Valhalla, COD Cold War, Forza und Dirt5 dran ^.^ 

Bin mal gespannt auf dieses Riders Republic nächstes Jahr, endlich mal wieder nen MTB-Game (wenn auch kein reines).


----------



## Babaj (15. November 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Bisher noch nicht, bin derzeit an Valhalla, COD Cold War, Forza und Dirt5 dran ^.^
> 
> Bin mal gespannt auf dieses Riders Republic nächstes Jahr, endlich mal wieder nen MTB-Game (wenn auch kein reines).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1150677


Das sieht gut aus.
Hab gelesen dass die PS5 massiv unter Problemen leidet. Software seitig als auch die Hardware. 
Scheint sich bei den Boxen in Grenzen zu halten. Kann mich noch gut bei der 360 an ROD Problematik erinnern obwohl ich davon nie betroffen war.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (16. November 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1148207
> 
> Also ich muss schon sagen, der Umstieg hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Ladezeiten kaum bis nicht vorhanden und die beiden Spiele die ich grad spiele (AC Valhalla und WatchDogs Legion) machen auf der Kiste einfach nur Laune



Kuhl.
Könntest Du bitte was für mich testen:


----------



## redspawn2005 (16. November 2020)

Babaj schrieb:


> Das sieht gut aus.
> Hab gelesen dass die PS5 massiv unter Problemen leidet. Software seitig als auch die Hardware.
> Scheint sich bei den Boxen in Grenzen zu halten. Kann mich noch gut bei der 360 an ROD Problematik erinnern obwohl ich davon nie betroffen war.


Also ich kann bei meiner Box bisher keine Probleme erkennen. Schnurrt wie ein (nicht hörbares) Kätzchen ^.^
Ja abgesehen von dem Vorbestellerchaos lese ich viel problematisches zur PS5. Hoffe das lässt sich alles per Update beheben, dann kommt sie Ende nächsten Jahres auch zu mir. Ich sag nur Horizon Zero Dawn 2 und CO


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (16. November 2020)

Babaj schrieb:


> Das sieht gut aus.
> Hab gelesen dass die PS5 massiv unter Problemen leidet. Software seitig als auch die Hardware.
> Scheint sich bei den Boxen in Grenzen zu halten. Kann mich noch gut bei der 360 an ROD Problematik erinnern obwohl ich davon nie betroffen war.



Ich möchte zwar nicht in Abrede stellen, dass es Berichte gibt zu PS5 Problemen, aber zumindest beim Youtube-Kanal "Digital Foundry" funktioniert die PS5 in den zu ihr existierenden Videos ohne wesentliche Probleme. Ich habe zwar nicht vor eine PS5 zu kaufen (sondern eine 4k Switch) aber der Kanal hat sich schon einige Jahre ein vertrauensbildendes Ansehen erarbeitet.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (16. November 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> Ich möchte zwar nicht in Abrede stellen, dass es Berichte gibt zu PS5 Problemen, aber zumindest beim Youtube-Kanal "Digital Foundry" funktioniert die PS5 in den zu ihr existierenden Videos ohne wesentliche Probleme. Ich habe zwar nicht vor eine PS5 zu kaufen (sondern eine 4k Switch) aber der Kanal hat sich schon einige Jahre ein vertrauensbildendes Ansehen erarbeitet.


Von Problemen schreiben ja die User. Das df evtl. keine Probleme hat kann ja sein. Aber das es Probleme an Anfang gibt ist ja normal.


----------



## Basti138 (17. November 2020)

SupertuxKart


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (17. November 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Von Problemen schreiben ja die User. Das df evtl. keine Probleme hat kann ja sein. Aber das es Probleme an Anfang gibt ist ja normal.



Von welchen Problemen wird in diesen comments geschrieben?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (17. November 2020)

Grafikglitches/bugs, Dashboardbugs/crashes usw. Denke aber das wird mit Updates behoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (17. November 2020)

^^achso, und ich dachte was ernstes, nee, das ist schon ärgerlich, aber das wird sicher per update behoben.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (19. November 2020)

Einer hier nen Tip für nen gutes Headset für die Switch🤔


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. November 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Einer hier nen Tip für nen gutes Headset für die Switch🤔







__





						Gaming-Headsets für die Nintendo Switch | SteelSeries
					

Das strapazierfähige, hochqualitative Arctis-Gaming-Headset mit oder ohne Kabel mit seinem preisgekrönten Klang wurde speziell für Gaming mit der Nintendo Switch entwickelt.




					de.steelseries.com
				



Würde mich da mal umsehen


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. November 2020)

Im moment die letzten Etappen von GTA V und ich habe Metro 2033 Last Night angefangen......


----------



## Permafrost (21. November 2020)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Im moment die letzten Etappen von GTA V


Da war ich auch schon fünf seggs mal


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. November 2020)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Da war ich auch schon fünf seggs mal


Ich mittlerweile das Dritte mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (22. November 2020)




----------



## Tony- (23. November 2020)

War bei der Graka dabei..  🤷‍♂️ 
Macht Spaß


----------



## HerrVoennchen (23. November 2020)

Ab 10.12 Cyberpunk. Muss mir noch irgendwie Zeit dafür frei räumen.


----------



## redspawn2005 (24. November 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> War bei der Graka dabei..  🤷‍♂️
> Macht Spaß


Absolut, war es bis zum letzten Update auch am suchten... Aber jetzt stürzt meine xBox bei jeder Runde ab und geht aus


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (24. November 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Absolut, war es bis zum letzten Update auch am suchten... Aber jetzt stürzt meine xBox bei jeder Runde ab und geht aus


Spielt doch mal gescheites. Sea of Thieves zum Bleistift


----------



## redspawn2005 (25. November 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Spielt doch mal gescheites. Sea of Thieves zum Bleistift


Inzwischen haben die es gefixt  Ich spiel COD immer mal für nen bissl Ballern zwischendurch, und mit meinen fast 40 komm ich da sogar online noch gut zurecht  
Wenn ich Ruhe und Zeit hab feier ich derzeit AC Valhalla total!


----------



## _Tim (25. November 2020)




----------



## Tony- (25. November 2020)

Da habe ich noch ein Original von.. konnte es mit 56K Modem nicht zum laufen bekommen, musste viel Überzeugungskraft aufwenden um richtiges Internetzt zu bekommen und habe das Spiel am Ende doch nicht durchgespielt..


----------



## kordesh (25. November 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Da habe ich noch ein Original von.. konnte es mit 56K Modem nicht zum laufen bekommen, musste viel Überzeugungskraft aufwenden um richtiges Internetzt zu bekommen und habe das Spiel am Ende doch nicht durchgespielt..
> Anhang anzeigen 1157019



Immer noch nicht durchgespielt? Oder damals nicht durchgespielt? 
Wenn immer noch nicht: Tu Es! Und direkt danach Episode 1+2. Bin damit vor 3 Wochen oder so fertig geworden.
Hab’s genauso gefeiert, wie damals 2006, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr!


----------



## Tony- (25. November 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht durchgespielt? Oder damals nicht durchgespielt?
> Wenn immer noch nicht: Tu Es! Und direkt danach Episode 1+2. Bin damit vor 3 Wochen oder so fertig geworden.
> Hab’s genauso gefeiert, wie damals 2006, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr!


Glaube immer noch nicht. habe aber auch Schwierigkeiten mich für alte Games zu begeistern wenn die Festplatten voll von neuem Zeugs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (25. November 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Glaube immer noch nicht. habe aber auch Schwierigkeiten mich für alte Games zu begeistern wenn die Festplatten voll von neuem Zeugs sind.



ok. Kann ich verstehen. In den Genuss komme ich aufgrund fehlender Hardware erst gar nicht


----------



## Seven-Eleven (27. November 2020)

Metro 2033 Last Night ist nun fertig gezockt.
Habe nun Sniper Elite 4 angefangen. Ist für mich ungewohnt es mit einen 12 Kerner zu zocken. Nun ist auch "Ultra" drin und trotzdem superweich vom Bildaufbau.


----------



## _Tim (28. November 2020)

Rausgekramt:


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (29. November 2020)

Die CoD Teile greife ich immer irgendwann im Sale ab und zock dann die Singleplayer Kampagne durch,
für das Popkorn-Kino lohnt es sich eigentlich immer.
Und dann fliegt es wieder von der Platte bzw. SSD  🙂


----------



## Deleted 148456 (29. November 2020)

Wobei ich die Kampagne vonCOD MW gar nicht so gut fand🧐, die vom neuen Black OPS soll aber richtig gut sein


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (29. November 2020)

^^ diese Teile hab ich noch gar nicht gespielt bzw. gekauft. Ich kaufe die echt immer erst wenn sie bei
nem key shop für 10-20 Euro zu haben sind. Mehr sind mir die 6-10 Stunden Spielzeit da nicht wert.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Dezember 2020)

Mal ne Zeitreise probiert... Und siehe da, es geht noch 🤣👍


----------



## SeppmitS (3. Dezember 2020)

Geil, an die originale Konsole und das originale Spiel kommt nichts anderes ran wenn es um die Erinnerung an die Zeit kurz nach der Wende geht. Ein Freund hatte damals ein NES bekommen...was für eine Höllenmaschiene und was die alles konnte.


----------



## DerHackbart (3. Dezember 2020)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Geil, an die originale Konsole und das originale Spiel kommt nichts anderes ran wenn es um die Erinnerung an die Zeit kurz nach der Wende geht. Ein Freund hatte damals ein NES bekommen...was für eine Höllenmaschiene und was die alles konnte.



Ich kann mich noch gut an die Zeit im Jugendclub erinnern, wo eine NES stand und dauerhaft von den 10 Jährigen besetzt wurde die schon nen Schnauzer hatten. Da war nur zugucken angesagt.  😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (3. Dezember 2020)

Ist bei uns damals auch viel gelaufen 😍 war ein geniales Teil als es damals herausgekommen ist. Super Mario 3 und Tetris geht heute auch noch immer ne Runde 👍

Bei den Eltern wieder ausgegraben.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (8. Dezember 2020)

sollte ich auch mal ausgraben, bei meinen Eltern müssten noch 3 NES stehen
inkl. 4 Spieler Adapter und ordentlich Spielen, hab mich gut eingedeckt als es das Zeug bei Ebay günstigst gab


----------



## silberwald (9. Dezember 2020)

Wie skalieren denn die alten Konsolen auf den neuen Flachbildfernsehern? Hab letztens mal meine (erste) XBox an meinen 4k Fernseher angestöpselt. Ging leider nur mit Pixelbrei. SNES, Master System, Megadrive und PS1 hätte ich noch.

Zocken ansonsten nur immer mal wieder Division 2.


----------



## rapidrabbit (9. Dezember 2020)

Morgen gehts rund. Augenringe incoming.


----------



## Tony- (9. Dezember 2020)

Morgen ist das soziale Leben endgültig vorbei


----------



## luchslistig (9. Dezember 2020)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1165981
> 
> Morgen gehts rund. Augenringe incoming.


Mein Finger hängt schon zuckend über der Maus.... 
Soll ich klicken oder nicht?

Zeit hab ich eh keine, aber ist ja gut, dass Spiele keinen Staub ansetzen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. Dezember 2020)

silberwald schrieb:


> Wie skalieren denn die alten Konsolen auf den neuen Flachbildfernsehern? Hab letztens mal meine (erste) XBox an meinen 4k Fernseher angestöpselt. Ging leider nur mit Pixelbrei. SNES, Master System, Megadrive und PS1 hätte ich noch.
> 
> Zocken ansonsten nur immer mal wieder Division 2.



eher schlecht, NES hat gerade mal nen Composite Ausgang + Mono Ton
Rest dürfte nicht viel besser sein
ehrlich gesagt hab ich für so etwas nen Raspberry mit Recalbox und meinen Spielen als Rom


----------



## Basti138 (10. Dezember 2020)

Das war egal. Die Fantasie, die du als Kind hattest, machte das dann perfekt und fehlerfrei


----------



## ylfcm (10. Dezember 2020)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Morgen gehts rund. Augenringe incoming.


Jau! Ich bin gespannt. Perfekter Tag um nach dem Mittag noch ein paar Überstunden abzubummeln


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (10. Dezember 2020)

habe ne 1070 im System, werde Cyberpunk erst nächstes Jahr spielen,
wenn ich ne 3080 annähernd für UVP bekomme.
Die Hersteller haben ja ein neues Hobby...
Paper launchen 🤛


----------



## Permafrost (10. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir den Broken Fang Battlepass geholt für CSGO


----------



## Danimal (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann nicht oft genug sagen, wie unterbewertet "Days Gone" auf der PS4 ist. Das ist einfach geil. Auf der PS5, die hoffentlich irgendwann mal ankommt, werde ich das bestimmt nochmal durchzocken. Dann auf der Wunschliste für die PS5: Cyberpunk 2077, Demon's Souls, No Man's Sky und Doom Eternal.
Bis es soweit ist, schlage ich mich weiter mit Bloodstained rum (geiles Castlevania!) und nehme Ghost of Tsushima in Angriff.


----------



## HerrVoennchen (10. Dezember 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> habe ne 1070 im System, werde Cyberpunk erst nächstes Jahr spielen,
> wenn ich ne 3080 annähernd für UVP bekomme.
> Die Hersteller haben ja ein neues Hobby...
> Paper launchen 🤛


Das mit der 3080 zu UVP kannst Du knicken. Das wird sich noch lange genug hinziehen, dass dann die 40er am Start ist.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (10. Dezember 2020)

HerrVoennchen schrieb:


> Das mit der 3080 zu UVP kannst Du knicken. Das wird sich noch lange genug hinziehen, dass dann die 40er am Start ist.


wirklich wissen, tut das ja keiner, aber ich hab da kein Problem wenns Mai oder Juni wird. Ich kann schon auch 800 oder 810 zahlen, aber halt nicht 1000 oder mehr Ocken.


----------



## Tony- (10. Dezember 2020)

zum UVP ist die 3090 Founders auf NBB immer wieder mal aufgetaucht. Die 3080...  🤷‍♂️


----------



## _Tim (12. Dezember 2020)

Gestern Abend rausgekramt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (12. Dezember 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Gestern Abend rausgekramt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1167303



Geil! Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das auch als remastered kommt!


----------



## _Tim (12. Dezember 2020)

Aktuell ist leider nicht davon auszugehen.
C&C Alarmstufe Rote 2 wäre zusätzlich eine Neuauflage wert.


----------



## Permafrost (12. Dezember 2020)

Kurze Frage an die Leute mit Plan weil ich hab keinen -_-

Hab den neuen pc heute zusammengebaut, läuft soweit.
Jetz gehts um Windows, hab die SSD noch im alten pc und will die jetz in den neuen einbauen.
Im Internet habe ich jetzt schon mehrere Meinungen gehört von einfach reinstecken und vom USB Stick booten lassen und somit das Betriebssystem überschreiben (hab mir nen win10 pro key geholt und Windows Installation auf nem usb geladen); oder das selbe machen aber vorher Treiber löschen; oder auf gar keinen Fall machen da Schrottest du dir evtl. dein ganzes System weil neue Hardware.

wie macht ihr das???


----------



## rapidrabbit (12. Dezember 2020)

Wenn du neu installieren willst, dann kannst du einfach  Windows vom USB Stick (Media Creation Tool) installieren, wird dann neu formatiert/partitioniert. Vorher noch Daten sichern die man behalten möchte.

Updatefunktion gibt es auch noch, je nachdem was du gerade installiert hast. Würde ich aber nicht empfehlen. Lieber neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Permafrost (12. Dezember 2020)

Alles klar danke dir!
Wer ich mich morgen dran machen.
Das war mir die liebste Antwort die ich erwartet habe, einfach der unkomplizierteste Weg


----------



## Tony- (12. Dezember 2020)

USB Stick mit Media Creation Tool erstellen.
USB Stick reinstecken. 
PC starten und gleich in Bios gehen.
Im Bios die Bootreiehenfolge so ändern,  dass vom USB Stick gebootet wird.
Speichern und Bios verlassen.
Windows Installation wird gestartet. 
Dort die SSD formatieren und neue Partition für Windows erstellen. 
Windows installieren..
Wenn Rechner neu gestartet wird wieder ins Bios und die SSD als Datenträger für den Bootvorgang wählen.
USB Stick ziehen. 
Speichern und Bios verlassen.

so mache ich das.


----------



## _Tim (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde nach der Installation, alle Windows Updates ziehen und die relevanten Treiber installieren.
(ggf. ein Image davon ziehen, um sich später Arbeit zu sparen).


----------



## connerthesaint (14. Dezember 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Gestern Abend rausgekramt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1167303


Oh mein Gott!! Bester Teil.


----------



## Darrow (16. Dezember 2020)

Im impressed. Hier gibt es ja tatsächlich den ein oder anderen Gamer. Im Moment spiele ich CP 2077 am PC und bin , trotz aller Kritik, begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab mir gerade Pillars of Eternity kostenlos im Epic Store geladen. Macht mehr Spaß als erwartet


----------



## Deleted 331894 (17. Dezember 2020)

The Witcher III Game of the Year Edition.


----------



## Permafrost (19. Dezember 2020)

Moin, welchen der beiden würden die Fachleute bevorzugen zum zocken? Beide im Budget, bin halt kein „High End Gamer“ aber bei der Flut an Bildschirmen auf‘m Markt...
Der G2U hat allerdings im Gegensatz zum G2zu
Game Color, HDR Mode, low Blue light, Motion blur reduction
der g2zu is schneller und hat mehr Hz
G2u hat 4000:1 G2zu wieder nur 3000:1

AOC Gaming C27G2U 68 cm (27 Zoll) Curved Monitor (HDMI, DisplayPort, USB Hub, 1ms Reaktionszeit, 165 Hz, 1920 x 1080 Pixel, FreeSync Premium) schwarz rot https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08CKMW7TX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_U.L3FbJ2526GM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_aoc-c27g2zu-bk-curved-2661084.html


----------



## Tony- (19. Dezember 2020)

Würde WQHD Auflösung für nen 27er empfehlen mit VA Panel. Mehr als 144 oder 165Hz braucht man eigentlich nicht weil es kaum Spiele gibt, die man auf mehr FPS beschleunigen kann, schon gar nicht ohne High End Hardware. HDR soll sich erst ab einer bestimmten (hohen) Helligkeit lohnen, bei meinem Bildschirm mit HDR 400 siehts wie Grütze aus, ich mag das nicht.. Sowas wie Motion blur reduction nutzer ich auch, denn dadrunter leidet die Bildqualität, zurmindest bei Bildschirmen, die ich bisher hatte. Freesync / G-Sync / G-Sync Compatible sollte dabei sein je nach Grafikkarte.


----------



## _Tim (20. Dezember 2020)

Was steht denn als Grafikkarte zur Verfügung?


----------



## Permafrost (20. Dezember 2020)

GuMo
GraKa is die hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (20. Dezember 2020)

Okay, dann klar WQHD bei 27°.


----------



## Aloha_Joe (20. Dezember 2020)

Da man bei dem Wetter und der momentanen Gesetzeslage nicht ewig viel Zeit aufm Velo verbringen kann, bin ich jetzt nach geschätzt 10 Jahren auch wieder unter die "Zocker" gegangen.
Da der Laptop nicht zum Zockn gedacht ist, zocke ich jetzt Stadia.
Das Cyberpunk 2077.
War meiner Meinung nach nen gutes Angebot inkl. Gartis Chromecast-Ultra und Stadia Controller.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Dezember 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Okay, dann klar WQHD bei 27°.


Das stimmt👍🏻, wollte nur ergänzen, das man mit der Karte in keinem Fall mehr als 144hz am Monitor braucht

Tante Edith: war ich zu Langsam, hat ja Tonyvercetty schon klar gestellt🤙🏻


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Dezember 2020)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Da man bei dem Wetter und der momentanen Gesetzeslage nicht ewig viel Zeit aufm Velo verbringen kann, bin ich jetzt nach geschätzt 10 Jahren auch wieder unter die "Zocker" gegangen.
> Da der Laptop nicht zum Zockn gedacht ist, zocke ich jetzt Stadia.
> Das Cyberpunk 2077.
> War meiner Meinung nach nen gutes Angebot inkl. Gartis Chromecast-Ultra und Stadia Controller.


Bist du zufrieden mit Stadia? Hört man ja die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen dazu🤓


----------



## Aloha_Joe (20. Dezember 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit Stadia? Hört man ja die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen dazu🤓


Läuft bei mir problemlos und macht Spaß.
Ich habe vor vielen Jahren das letzte mal X-Box 360 gezockt, daher hab ich auch keine aktuellen Vergleiche.
Grafik gefällt. Läuft ruckelfrei. Keine große, lärmende und platzraubende Hardware.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ok, wenn die 360 der letzte Vergleich ist, bist bestimmt zufrieden😁
Ist nicht böse gemeint🙂🍻
Bin da einfach noch ein wenig skeptisch.
Ich habe lieber große, nicht lärmende, und Platzraubende Hardware😄


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Dezember 2020)

Wenn wir schon bei Cyberpunk 2077 sind, sollte man den Hotfix 1.05 für den PC installieren? Oder lieber bei 1.04 bleiben? Großartige Probleme hab ich bisher nicht?


----------



## Tony- (20. Dezember 2020)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> lärmende und platzraubende Hardware.


Gerade die macht Spaß! 🤓 
Glaube mehr als die "ich wollt mal wieder was zocken" Kundschaft werden die Streaming Dienste in den nächsten Jahren nicht erreichen. Hab noch einen Promocode für Nvidia´s Geforce Now, vielleicht probiere ich das mal aus.


----------



## Tony- (20. Dezember 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Cyberpunk 2077 sind, sollte man den Hotfix 1.05 für den PC installieren? Oder lieber bei 1.04 bleiben? Großartige Probleme hab ich bisher nicht?


Musste heute ein paar Mal neu laden weil die Mission einfach nicht weiter ging und dann hat mein Charakter parallel zur eigentlichem Geschehen mit irgendjemanden telefoniert.. aber kein Plan ob das neu ist. 🤨
Abstürze gab es heute mal keine.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Dezember 2020)

Dann werd ich’s mal riskieren😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dp-wurzel (20. Dezember 2020)

seit einigen Jahren POE


----------



## ylfcm (22. Dezember 2020)

Hab cp77 jetzt durch - bzw. sogar zweimal, weil sich der Protagonist nach einer voreilig gewählten Chat-Option erschossen hatte... - und würde alles in allem ein eher neutrales bis negatives Resumee ziehen. Das Spiel ist eine Grafikdemo mit ganz passabler Story. Hab's durchgezockt, weil ich wissen wollte, wie die Geschichte ausgeht, aber es war irgendwie nie so, dass das Spielen an sich übermäßigen Spaß gemacht hat. Dafür sind einfach zu viele Aspekte undiskutabel schlecht umgesetzt.
Bugs hielten sich so halbwegs in Grenzen. Also da is schon viel im Argen und funktioniert nur halb, aber immerhin hatte ich keine Abstürze oä

Jetzt mal wieder Dark Souls 3 rausgekramt um die eigenen Leidensfähigkeit zu trainieren


----------



## hans7 (22. Dezember 2020)

Spiele seit Launch jetzt auch CP77 auf der Stadia.

Ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert. Gerade die Story finde ich sehr gut erzählt. Die Beisetzung von Jacki, der Braindance beim Heist, etc.... Mit dabei sind kritische Themen, die Nebenmissionen sind stimmig und abwechslungsreich... Also für mich passt das Spiel. Technisch läufts auf der Stadia ohne große Probleme 

Top Game, wenn man die passende Hardware hat. Die alten Konsolen sind eher draußen, evtl. tut sich da ja noch was. CDPR hätten das Spiel nicht mehr für die alten Konsolen bringen sollen, wäre fürs Image besser gewesen.


----------



## _Tim (23. Dezember 2020)

Diablo 2 + Addon


----------



## Slartibartfras (23. Dezember 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> zum UVP ist die 3090 Founders auf NBB immer wieder mal aufgetaucht. Die 3080...  🤷‍♂️


Meint ihr, die Founders Edition wird irgendwann wieder verfügbar sein? Die 3060 ti hatte mich angelacht, aber nur in der FE.

Spielt jemand hier Hades? Super Spiel!


----------



## Ledeker (24. Dezember 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Diablo 2 + Addon







Gänsehaut.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (24. Dezember 2020)

Habe nun Strange Brigade fast durch und hänge im moment bei AC Vahalla fest. Muss mich dort erstmal etwas hochleveln.

Cyberpunk 2077 habe ich aber auch schon installiert.




(Der Monitor wurde gestern ausgetauscht. Das 2.System hat nun einen modernen Monitor)


----------



## Tony- (24. Dezember 2020)

Slartibartfras schrieb:


> Meint ihr, die Founders Edition wird irgendwann wieder verfügbar sein? Die 3060 ti hatte mich angelacht, aber nur in der FE.
> 
> Spielt jemand hier Hades? Super Spiel!


Schlechte Verfügbarkeit wird noch ein Paar Monate andauern sagt man. Kleine Mengen werden aber immer wieder auf den Markt geworfen, sind aber sofort ausverkauft.


----------



## grave_digga (24. Dezember 2020)

Guild Wars (1) mit Weibsn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfras (24. Dezember 2020)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Schlechte Verfügbarkeit wird noch ein Paar Monate andauern sagt man. Kleine Mengen werden aber immer wieder auf den Markt geworfen, sind aber sofort ausverkauft.


Solange Sie noch überhaupt produziert wird. Dachte die FE wird nur für kurze Zeit zum Launch produziert.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (28. Dezember 2020)

AC Valhalla bin ich gerade am pausieren. Will es später nochmal neu anfangen. Bin erstmal bei Tomb Raider dran und wenn das fertig ist, fange ich Cyberpunk 2077 an.


----------



## ylfcm (28. Dezember 2020)

Slartibartfras schrieb:


> Spielt jemand hier Hades? Super Spiel!


Jau! Macht auf jeden Fall Bock


----------



## SickboyLC4 (28. Dezember 2020)

*Sacred Gold*

Vor 15 Jahren mit bestem Kumpel über Nächte im Co-op gesuchtet.

Für 1,99 konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
Es zieht einen nach all der Zeit immer noch.
Diesmal aber alleine, Kumpel wurde leider erwachsen...


----------



## _Tim (29. Dezember 2020)

Sacred 1 habe ich damals gezockt. Es war gut, kam aber nicht an Diablo ran.

Gesehen und gleich installiert:




__





						Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
					





					video.golem.de


----------



## ottovalvole (29. Dezember 2020)

WoT (regelmässig)
EVE (selten, keine Mitstreiter mehr)
GW 1 (mit Herzblatt und Freunden)
XCOM 2 (für Ab und An ohne Hektik)
FM21 (Auf Reisen... Ok, wegen Corona jetzt fast gar nicht:-/)

Das wars aktuell

Grüße TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ledeker (29. Dezember 2020)

Ausgepackt... von 2004, glaube auf meinem damamligen PC hat es geruckelt.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (29. Dezember 2020)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Ausgepackt... von 2004, glaube auf meinem damamligen PC hat es geruckelt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1177652



Da gibt es den Multiplayer Mode, glaub heißt "Attack and Defend",
dem hänge ich nach wie vor nach.
Das war so geil weil man immer wieder die Mauern und Geschütze aufbauen konnte
als Verteidiger. Habe so einen Modus in genau dieser Art bislang nirgendwo
mehr gefunden.


----------



## Danimal (29. Dezember 2020)

Schlage mich mit Demon‘s Souls auf der PS5 rum. Hatte ganz vergessen, wie schwierig ein Spiel sein kann!


----------



## _Tim (30. Dezember 2020)

Wird was längeres..


----------



## PTrick93 (31. Dezember 2020)

Grand Theft Auto: Underground Multiplayer


----------



## Ledeker (3. Januar 2021)

Max Payne... mit der coolen Bullet Time...


----------



## Tony- (3. Januar 2021)

1 und 2 waren ganz nett.. Teil 3 fand ich aber richtig geil. Habs grad bei Steam für 7€ gekauft


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Januar 2021)

_Tim schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1177303


Witzig, KOTOR1 habe ich auch vor ein paar Tagen wieder rausgeholt. Aber aktuell habe ich nen Xbox Gamepass Ultimate für 1€ im ersten Monat, das habe ich zum Anlasse genommen, Wasteland 3 zu zocken. 40h sind schon aufm Konto, ich liebe die Reihe.









						Wasteland 3: Das dystopische Rollenspiel im Langzeit-Test
					

Wasteland 3 ist endlich fertig. In diesem Artikel verraten wir euch, ob das Endzeit-Rollenspiel die hohen Erwartungen erfüllt!




					www.pcgames.de
				




Allein die R.Reagan Statue, die jeden, den er für einen Kommunisten hält, lasert.... grandios 
Und soviele Toaster, die repariert werden müssen!


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (3. Januar 2021)

@Ledeker     -> Triggered me 👉












 




*Bekenntnis* nach knapp 20 Jahren:

"Fell in love with Mona right from the start" 🥴


----------



## Tony- (3. Januar 2021)

Sieht gar nicht so übel aus für ein 8 Jahre altes Spiel, fühlt sich auch kaum altbacken kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (7. Januar 2021)

Bildschirm ist endlich da 
Der alte steht erstmal zum testen ob mir das taugt


----------



## Walsumer1980 (7. Januar 2021)

Wer ne Switch hat und Kinder und noch nich den Fitnessring, kaufen, sofort☝🏻

Kann im Moment nur die Sachen im sitzen machen, weil Fuß kaputt, aber das is schon witzig. 




Und anstrengend😅


----------



## kordesh (7. Januar 2021)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Wer ne Switch hat und Kinder und noch nich den Fitnessring, kaufen, sofort☝🏻
> 
> Kann im Moment nur die Sachen im sitzen machen, weil Fuß kaputt, aber das is schon witzig.
> 
> ...



Hab keine Kinder, aber ne Switch.
Wollte deinen Befehl natürlich direkt befolgen. Aber... Ganz schon teuer für son doofen Ring...


----------



## Walsumer1980 (7. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hab keine Kinder, aber ne Switch.
> Wollte deinen Befehl natürlich direkt befolgen. Aber... Ganz schon teuer für son doofen Ring...


Is aber echt witzig👍🏻


----------



## kordesh (7. Januar 2021)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Is aber echt witzig👍🏻



Hab gerade meiner Freundin n Link geschickt. Ich hab Anfang Februar Geburtstag


----------



## Walsumer1980 (7. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hab gerade meiner Freundin n Link geschickt. Ich hab Anfang Februar Geburtstag


Was heisst den teuer? 

Ich hab 69 mit Spiel bezahlt.


----------



## kordesh (7. Januar 2021)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Was heisst den teuer?
> 
> Ich hab 69 mit Spiel bezahlt.



Gibt das nur noch ab 120€ inkl spiel.
Bei Mediamarkt usw für 80€, aber „nicht lieferbar“

edit: hier z.B. EBay...


----------



## Walsumer1980 (7. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Gibt das nur noch ab 120€ inkl spiel.
> Bei Mediamarkt usw für 80€, aber „nicht lieferbar“
> 
> edit: hier z.B. EBay...
> ...


Ich hatte es vor Weihnachten bei Saturn für 69 bestellt, gerade geguckt, jetzt auch 89 und nicht lieferbar🤔

140 würd ich auch nich bezahlen👎🏻


----------



## _Tim (8. Januar 2021)

Aus der Grabbelkiste...





Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Rogue Spear


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (8. Januar 2021)

^^schon immer wieder goil, wie sich die Grafik ständig verbessert,
wenn man sich die eckigen Klamotten von dem türkis soldier anschaut.
Das haben wir vor ca. 20 Jahren gut gefunden und die Grafik abgefeiert.


----------



## der_erce (8. Januar 2021)

Wir haben uns zu Weihnachten die PSVR gegönnt und zocken derzeit wie blöd Astro Bot und Moss. So geil wie das rüber kommt.


----------



## loam (8. Januar 2021)

Früher absoluter RTCW (Return To Castle Wolfenstein) und dann ET (Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory) Fan. Einfach die besten Spiele die es gab meiner Meinung vom Gameplay (Quake 3 Engine). Jahrelang sehr intensiv auf höherem Level gespielt.








Als das dann irgendwann leider tot war >> Dirty Bomb (weil ähnlich vom Aufbau, und auch von Splash Damage).








Als dies dann auch irgendwann RIP war, lang nichts. Bissl Quake Live hier und da.


Nach Jahren dann wieder bissl Hoffnung geschöpft als nen "Oldschool Shooter" a la COD2 geteast wurde >>> Battalion 1944. Leider auch schnell tot 




Die Devs haben aber was neues für dieses Jahr in dem Style angekündigt. Schimpft sich glaube "PROMOD". Wenn das irgendwann rauskommt mal antesten. : )






Ansonsten hatte ich bestimmt die letzten 2 3 Jahre eigtl. gar nichts gezockt, und war nichtmal am PC (weil im oberen Geschoss vom Haus, und immer zu faul oder zu müde da hoch zu gehen). Letztes Jahr dann mal nen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt, und den in das Stockwerk verpflanzt wo ich mich am meisten aufhalte.
Seitdem bin ich dabei, mal die ganzen Spiele in der Steam Bibliothek zu spielen, wo eigtl. immer nur "Karteileichen" waren, weil ich früher eigtl. wenn, immer nur 1 Spiel intensiv gezockt habe (eins von den oben aufgeführten). Jetzt kann man mal auf locker die ganzen Singleplayer Sachen etc. angehen. Bin aber selbst dafür während der Woche meist zu im Arsch, oder im Sommer halt auch sehr viel unter der Woche am Rad.

Zuletzt mal gezockt aus dem Steam Archiv:
-Alan Wake (Fand ich hammergeil!!)
-Firewatch (war okay)
-Dishonored 2 (no comment, classic halt)
-Batman : Arkham Asylum
Zuletzt mal Far Cry 4 (cooles Setting da in Tibet oder wo das ist?!

Ansonsten nutze ich den PC meist zum "surfen", wie zb. auf MTb News. Oder grade zb. schiebe ich mal mein ganzes Traktor Musik Archiv vom Macbook rüber aufn PC. Hab früher auch jahrelang elektronische Musik aufgelegt (zunächst paar Jahre mit Vinyl, dann irgendwann mit Traktor und Timecode Vinyl). Mal fix die ganzen Tracks retten, weil das Macbook glaube bald den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (9. Januar 2021)

ich spiel so alle 2 Tage ca. ne Stunde am Abend, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind.
Multiplayer ist bei mir schon länger her, habe glaub ich bis 2012 oder so viel Team Fortress 2 und Left 4 Dead 2 gezockt und auch mal ne Zeit lang Battlefield 3, aber seitdem ist mir das zu nervenaufreibend. Einige Kiddies haben sicher auch ne bessere Reaktionszeit als ich. Seitdem spiele ich fast nur Singleplayer, oder aber hier und da mal Couch-Coop z.B. Lega Marvel Heroes mit unserem Sohn.


----------



## Tony- (9. Januar 2021)

Kann COD Cold War empfehlen, es hat ein Wertungssystem, das dich zusammen mit anderen Noobs in eine Lobby wirft   
In BF5 komme ich gar nicht klar.. COD macht hingegen Laune wenn ich es alle paar Wochen wieder mal anschmeiße.


----------



## DerHackbart (9. Januar 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Kann COD Cold War empfehlen, es hat ein Wertungssystem, das dich zusammen mit anderen Noobs in eine Lobby wirft
> In BF5 komme ich gar nicht klar.. COD macht hingegen Laune wenn ich es alle paar Wochen wieder mal anschmeiße.



Kann ich so bestätigen.
Spiele CoD Warzone, was ja auch Skill Based Matchmaking hat, und habe eigentlich immer Lobbys wo ich nicht untergehe.
Ist ja auch kostenlos, also durchaus nen Versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (9. Januar 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen.
> Spiele CoD Warzone, was ja auch Skill Based Matchmaking hat, und habe eigentlich immer Lobbys wo ich nicht untergehe.
> Ist ja auch kostenlos, also durchaus nen Versuch wert.


Wobei man dieses Battle Royale erst mal mögen muss.. Bin da eher für klassische Modi und deren Abwandlungen zu begeistern.


----------



## rapidrabbit (9. Januar 2021)

Gabs vor kurzem mal im Angebot bei Steam


----------



## DerHackbart (9. Januar 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wobei man dieses Battle Royale erst mal mögen muss.. Bin da eher für klassische Modi und deren Abwandlungen zu begeistern.



Ich spiele eigentlich nie den klassischen BR Modus, sondern Blutgeld. Das heißt möglichst viele Lootboxen auf der Map öffnen, wer das meiste Geld hat gewinnt.
Da gibt es auf der Map auch immer wieder Hotspots wo viele andere Spieler sind, sodass es sich dann anfühlt wie ein normaler Multiplayer inkl. Respawn.


----------



## der_erce (10. Januar 2021)

Warzone spiel ich auch  - @DerHackbart Superstore ist so ein Hotspot ink. Ausbreitung zu Storagetown  Da schepperts immer gewaltig


----------



## ylfcm (10. Januar 2021)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> ich spiel so alle 2 Tage ca. ne Stunde am Abend, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind.
> Multiplayer ist bei mir schon länger her, habe glaub ich bis 2012 oder so viel Team Fortress 2 und Left 4 Dead 2 gezockt und auch mal ne Zeit lang Battlefield 3, aber seitdem ist mir das zu nervenaufreibend. Einige Kiddies haben sicher auch ne bessere Reaktionszeit als ich. Seitdem spiele ich fast nur Singleplayer, oder aber hier und da mal Couch-Coop z.B. Lega Marvel Heroes mit unserem Sohn.


Das kann man so unterschreiben. Ich spiel immer mal noch ne Runde Quake. Gelernt ist gelernt, da kann ich immernoch oben mitschwimmen auch ohne täglich zu suchten, aber für andere Onlinespiele fehlt mir einfach die nötige Zeit um ein spaßbringendes Niveau zu erreichen.
Singleplayer hat auch den Vorteil, dass man einfach Pause drücken kann, wenn irgendwas im echten Leben dazwischen kommt.
Online-Coop mit Menschen gegen Computergegner find ich auch ganz gut. In meinem Fall bei Vermintide (dem besseren L4D). Fand aber auch bei Online-Rollenspielen PVE immer besser als PVP


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (10. Januar 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> In meinem Fall bei Vermintide (dem besseren L4D).


^^das ist dann wohl Ansichtssache 🤔
Ich war immer mal wieder am Überlegen, ob ich mich in Vermintide "reinarbeiten" kann.
Habs dann aber gelassen. Liegt bei mir aber sicher daran, dass ich mit Nahkampf Fokus viel weniger
anfangen kann als mit den Fernwaffen.


----------



## ylfcm (10. Januar 2021)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> ^^das ist dann wohl Ansichtssache 🤔


Ja, natürlich. Das "besser" sollte man auch eher mit einem Augenzwinkern lesen 
Ich war immer eher ein Shooter-Spieler und Melee hat mich nie interessiert, weil es auch irgendwie immer doof zu spielen war. Bei Vermintide isses aber dann doch so responsiv, flüssig und tiefgründig, dass es mir auch nach 1000+ Stunden in den letzten Jahren nicht langweilig wird, obwohl das Spiel um den Nahkampf drumrum sehr wiederholend und langweilend ist


----------



## luchslistig (12. Januar 2021)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Guild Wars (1) mit Weibsn.


läuft das eigentlich noch?
Da gabs doch schon viele viele Updates....


----------



## grave_digga (12. Januar 2021)

luchslistig schrieb:


> läuft das eigentlich noch?
> Da gabs doch schon viele viele Updates....



Wunderbar. Ist halt bissl repetitiv, aber Abends so 1-2 Std. Ists unterhaltsam. Ok, alleine würde ich es net zocken, aber zusammen mit Weibsn find ichs gut.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (12. Januar 2021)

Sie zockt und du fummelst an ihrer Maus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (17. Januar 2021)

Immer noch Cyberpunk 2077.
Battlefield 3 habe ich fertig gezockt. Jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich Medal of Honor Warfighter dran.


----------



## kordesh (17. Januar 2021)

Bin gerade bei Crysis remastered (auf der Switch) in der Mine angekommen. 
Was ist denn das plötzlich für ein Scheiß?! 
Will jetzt nicht zu viel schreiben, falls das noch jemand zocken will, aber bin kurz davor aufzuhören. Merkwürdige Wendung.......


----------



## Danimal (17. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei Crysis remastered (auf der Switch) in der Mine angekommen.
> Was ist denn das plötzlich für ein Scheiß?!
> Will jetzt nicht zu viel schreiben, falls das noch jemand zocken will, aber bin kurz davor aufzuhören. Merkwürdige Wendung.......


Hm, was meinst Du denn? Habe das auch auf der Switch durchgezockt und fand das eigentlich bis zum Schluss ganz unterhaltsam!


----------



## kordesh (17. Januar 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hm, was meinst Du denn? Habe das auch auf der Switch durchgezockt und fand das eigentlich bis zum Schluss ganz unterhaltsam!



Das man plötzlich durch diese Höhle schwebt und gegen die Aliens kämpft. Finde ich überhaupt nicht geil. 
Wegen der merkwürdigen Toten ganz am Anfang hat man sich ja schon ein wenig denken können, dass irgendwie noch Aliens dazustoßen. Aber das es dann sooo abgespaced wird...


----------



## Danimal (17. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Das man plötzlich durch diese Höhle schwebt und gegen die Aliens kämpft. Finde ich überhaupt nicht geil.
> Wegen der merkwürdigen Toten ganz am Anfang hat man sich ja schon ein wenig denken können, dass irgendwie noch Aliens dazustoßen. Aber das es dann sooo abgespaced wird...


Da hast Du Recht. Ich fand das Spiel solide, aber nix, was ich nochmal spielen würde.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (18. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei Crysis remastered (auf der Switch) in der Mine angekommen.
> Was ist denn das plötzlich für ein Scheiß?!
> Will jetzt nicht zu viel schreiben, falls das noch jemand zocken will, aber bin kurz davor aufzuhören. Merkwürdige Wendung.......


^^jo, das ist die für Crysis Spieler bekannte Zweiteilung in spaßige Gegner (Soldaten) und nervige (Aliens),
1. Hälfte Top, 2. Hälfte...naja


----------



## _Tim (19. Januar 2021)




----------



## SeppmitS (19. Januar 2021)

Sowas nochmal in neu... Geiles spiel


----------



## kordesh (19. Januar 2021)

Commandos 2 gibts zumindest als HD remastered bei Steam.

Hab’s aber noch nicht gezockt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (20. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Commandos 2 gibts zumindest als HD remastered bei Steam.
> 
> Hab’s aber noch nicht gezockt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1191276



Hab eben mal bei Youtube reingeschaut.
Irgendwie kickt mich das Remake vom 2´er nicht so wie das 1´er in old school.


----------



## _Tim (20. Januar 2021)

Außerdem installiert:


----------



## DerHackbart (20. Januar 2021)

_Tim schrieb:


> Außerdem installiert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1191573


😍 

Muss ich auch Mal wieder angehen.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (20. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Commandos 2 gibts zumindest als HD remastered bei Steam.
> 
> Hab’s aber noch nicht gezockt...



ich glaube vor ein paar Monaten hab ich bei Gamestar mal gelesen, dass Commandos 3
in der Tat in Entwicklung ist, aber noch nicht soweit, dass Trailer gezeigt werden.

Super Echtzeit-Taktik Juwelen der "neuen Generation", habe beide durchgesuchtet:
Shadow Tactics - Blades of the Shogun
Desperados 3
beide von Mimimi Productions aus München


----------



## kordesh (20. Januar 2021)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> ich glaube vor ein paar Monaten hab ich bei Gamestar mal gelesen, dass Commandos 3
> in der Tat in Entwicklung ist, aber noch nicht soweit, dass Trailer gezeigt werden.
> 
> Super Echtzeit-Taktik Juwelen der "neuen Generation", habe beide durchgesuchtet:
> ...



Das wäre geil!
Desperados 3 zockt n Kollege auf der Playstation. Was ich davon bis jetzt gesehen habe, fand ich auch richtig gut!


----------



## Tony- (20. Januar 2021)

Die Kollegen hier meinen, dass dieses Jahr ein gutes für Taktiker und Strategen sein wird.. alles nicht meins außer Age of Empires vielleicht. 
https://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/PC-CDROM/Special/9252/84721/0/PC.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Januar 2021)

Immer noch CP 2077 :




Ansonsten bin ich mit Medal of Honor Warfighter fast durch.......


----------



## SeppmitS (23. Januar 2021)

Mal noch im Zeitplan liegend die Platintrophäe abgeholt. Jetzt N8


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2021)

Seit gestern endlich Metro Exodus. Mit Bioshock und den neueren Wolfensteins zusammen wohl meine Lieblingsserie (weil Borderlands abbaut, statt aufzubauen). Metro + mehr Bewegungsfreiheit ist ziemlich geil.


----------



## redspawn2005 (25. Januar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Seit gestern endlich Metro Exodus. Mit Bioshock und den neueren Wolfensteins zusammen wohl meine Lieblingsserie (weil Borderlands abbaut, statt aufzubauen). Metro + mehr Bewegungsfreiheit ist ziemlich geil.


Mit dem Game wirst viel Spaß haben


----------



## Deleted 148456 (25. Januar 2021)

Gestern Green Hell gekauft, bin ja schon gespannt, ob mir das liegt🧐


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (25. Januar 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Gestern Green Hell gekauft, bin ja schon gespannt, ob mir das liegt🧐



Hab mir den Kauf auch schon immer wieder überlegt, die screenshots erinnern mich immer an Far Cry,
und bei keysellern kostet es nur um 6 Euro.
Interessiert mich wie Du es findest, wenn Du es mal etwas gezockt hast.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (25. Januar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Seit gestern endlich Metro Exodus. Mit Bioshock und den neueren Wolfensteins zusammen wohl meine Lieblingsserie (weil Borderlands abbaut, statt aufzubauen). Metro + mehr Bewegungsfreiheit ist ziemlich geil.



Fand Metro Exodus super exzellent, auch besser als die schon ziemlich guten Vorgänger.

Ein Tipp wie Du das meiste aus dem Spiel rausholen kannst:
Zu den offenen Gebieten gibt es im Internet PDF maps mit allen "points of interest" und was man da finden kann - da sind echt abgedrehte Orte in diesen Gebieten dabei, die man nur mit viel Geschick erreicht, aber sich dann natürlich umso mehr freut, wenn man das secret gefunden hat.


----------



## Danimal (25. Januar 2021)

Bin eigentlich gar kein Mortal Kombat Fan, aber 11 Ultimate bockt total!! Kurzweilige Abwechslung nach wochenlangen Schlachten in Boletaria (Demons Souls).


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2021)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> Fand Metro Exodus super exzellent, auch besser als die schon ziemlich guten Vorgänger.
> 
> Ein Tipp wie Du das meiste aus dem Spiel rausholen kannst:
> Zu den offenen Gebieten gibt es im Internet PDF maps mit allen "points of interest" und was man da finden kann - da sind echt abgedrehte Orte in diesen Gebieten dabei, die man nur mit viel Geschick erreicht, aber sich dann natürlich umso mehr freut, wenn man das secret gefunden hat.



Einmal ohne - ich bin ein Entdecker - dann nochmal mit. Habe alle bisherigen Teile mehrfach gespielt, weil es trotz der Linearität so viel zu entdecken gibt.


----------



## Aldar (27. Januar 2021)

OT: jemand einen Tipp für ein Gaming Laptop? 
Wird nicht viel bewegt, vom Wohnzimmer ins Schlafzimmer oder zum Küchentisch, es ist auch nicht geplant die aller neuesten Spiele zu spielen (außer Baldurs Gate 3 , aber das lief auch schon mit meiner R7 onboard passabel) und außerdem spiel ich meistens Adventure und Strategie was ja nicht so Grafik intensiv ist .
den habe ich mir mal rausgepickt 
XMG CORE 17 (10505571), Gaming-Notebook schwarz, Windows 10 Home 64-Bit (alternate.de)
das wäre auch so das maximum was ich zahlen würde und billiger wäre mir lieber, Win 10 sollte dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (27. Januar 2021)

@ Aldar

Ich werfe den mal in den Raum:


			https://www.computeruniverse.net/de/hp-omen-17-cb1475ng-1a9a9ea-i7-10750h-16gb512gb-17-fhd-rtx2070-w10


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2021)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (27. Januar 2021)

^^Finde, dass beide Vorschläge pi mal Daumen wohl ähnlich sind in Preis/Leistung.
Beides sind mMn sehr respektable Gaming-Marken.
Der XMG kostet signifikant weniger, hat dafür aber halt eine 2060 anstatt der stärkeren 2070 drin,
und wenn ich das richtig lese hat der teurere HP Omen einen 144 Hz Screen, G-Sync lese ich zwar nicht,
aber so einen hohe Hz-Frequenz ist schon was feines beim Gaming (ich bin da sicher verwöhnt mit einem Acer Predator Z35P mit G-Sync), allerdings steht beim XMG nichts zur Hz-Zahl, meine Annahme ist reguläre 60 Hz, da kann man natürlich auch komfortabel spielen.

Bleibt noch ggf. das Lesen von konkreten Tests zu den beiden Modellen, da kommen meist recht präzise
Angaben wie die Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung von solchen Gaming-Notebooks. Die ist tatsächlich nicht immer "laut" und "heiß", es gibt da auch leisere und kühlere als man denken würde. Dennoch sollte man natürlich nicht von einem Office Notebook mit Internetbrowser Betrieb ausgehen.

Edit:
noch was aufgefallen, der XMG kommt mit 1TB SSD, der HP-Omen nur mit 512 GB, da sind die 1 TB schon
eine feine Sache, zumindest wenn Du viele Titel mit z.B. 30-80 GB Disk-Space installieren willst.
Könnte sein, dass man das HP-Omen vlt. auf eine 1 TB höher konfigurieren kann, aber kommt sicher drauf an, wieviele Spiele Du parallel installieren willst.


----------



## _Tim (28. Januar 2021)

Ein SSD-Tausch sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Jacoul (28. Januar 2021)

Jemand hier der Rocket League spielt?? 

Wer es noch nicht tut, anguggen, da free2play und süchtig werden.

Achja Cyberpunk spiele ich auch gerade noch auf der PS5 mit,... sagen wir mal "gelegentlichen" interessanten Bugs und Abstürzen.


----------



## kordesh (28. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei Crysis remastered (auf der Switch) in der Mine angekommen.
> Was ist denn das plötzlich für ein Scheiß?!
> Will jetzt nicht zu viel schreiben, falls das noch jemand zocken will, aber bin kurz davor aufzuhören. Merkwürdige Wendung.......





Danimal schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht. Ich fand das Spiel solide, aber nix, was ich nochmal spielen würde.





Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> ^^jo, das ist die für Crysis Spieler bekannte Zweiteilung in spaßige Gegner (Soldaten) und nervige (Aliens),
> 1. Hälfte Top, 2. Hälfte...naja



Habs jetzt aufgrund eurer Kommentare dann doch mal weitergezockt.
Das Spiel hat, nachdem man aus dem Schwebe“berg“ raus ist, gerade so eben noch die Kurve gekriegt, würde ich sagen. 
Kann man durchaus zocken. Aber nee. Ein zweites Mal würde ich es auch nicht mehr spielen.

Jetzt kommt Doom Eternal im Singleplayer wieder an die Reihe. Das war ich auch mal angefangen, habe es dann aber pausiert, weil ich so heiß auf Crysis war. Hatte das vorher noch nie gezockt, wollte es aber schon seit dem Erscheinen auf dem PC. Leider fehlte damals der Rechner dafür. Nach Doom kommt dann Resident Evil Revelations. Das gabs irgendwann mal im Sale. Da habe ich zugeschlagen, aber noch nicht gezockt. 
Und dann eventuell nochmal nen anderen Diablo III Helden oder ich hole mir Zelda. Mal gucken.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2021)

Bald ist neue Season 
Nach der letzten müssen sie sich aber schon was ausdenken.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (29. Januar 2021)

Ich habe letztens *Shadow Warrior 2 *angezockt. 

Ach du Scheiße! Da sind dermaßen brutalst schnelle Passagen drin, da verliert man völlig den Überblick weil dich von überall etwas angreift????



kordesh schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt Doom Eternal im Singleplayer



Wenn Doom genauso ist, dann Mahlzeit.


----------



## Tony- (29. Januar 2021)

Doom Eternal ist Stress Pur! 😱
Fühlt sich wie Bildschirmarbeit an, die noch schnell erledigt werden soll..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 479645 (29. Januar 2021)

InFamous: Festival of Blood
					

InFamous: Festival of Blood ist ein eigenständiges Spiel von Sucker Punch. Es ist nur über den PlayStation Store vefügbar. Es ist am 25. Oktober 2011 erschienen.  Vampire haben New Marais überrannt und Cole MacGrath wurde von einem Gebissen. MacGrath hat nur eine Nacht Zeit, sonst muss er bis in...




					infamous.fandom.com
				




Ich liebe die Reihe. War zwar schnell zu Ende, hat aber Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Danimal (29. Januar 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Doom Eternal ist Stress Pur! 😱
> Fühlt sich wie Bildschirmarbeit an, die noch schnell erledigt werden soll..


Ja, da ist der Puls dauerhaft am Anschlag. Man darf nie, nie, nie an einer Stelle stehenbleiben.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (29. Januar 2021)

"Dooooooooooooommmmmmmmmm"


(glaube so hat man das früher Standes gemäß ausgesprochen)
Hab die Neuauflage 2016 geliebt, Doom Eternal kurz angezockt, dann irgendwie keine Zeit mehr gehabt,
ist aber schon auf Wiedervorlage gesetzt.


----------



## kordesh (29. Januar 2021)

Ich habs ja schon n bisschen gezockt. Habe gerade mal nachgeguckt. 
Habe Anfang Level 5 (von 12) gestoppt. 
Habs teilweise auch so empfunden. Von Stress bis Frust war alles dabei 
Aber irgendwie ging es dann doch weiter und da fand ich es mega spassig.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (29. Januar 2021)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> "Dooooooooooooommmmmmmmmm"
> 
> 
> (glaube so hat man das früher Standes gemäß ausgesprochen)
> ...


So, erstes Review zu Green Hell,
Ich find es richtig gut, hat für mich Suchtfaktor😄
Obwohl es das erste Suvivalgame ist, das ich Spiele, und es am Anfang schon sehr fordernd ist,  klappt’s mittlerweile ganz gut.
muss aber auch dazu sagen das wir immer zu dritt sind, denke mal allein ist es noch etwas schwieriger🧐


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2021)

Thema Stress: Gibt auf Steam ne Demo eines Spiels Namens Ghostrunner. Das wird auch schnell stressig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (29. Januar 2021)

Ausgekramt:


----------



## Tony- (29. Januar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Thema Stress: Gibt auf Steam ne Demo eines Spiels Namens Ghostrunner. Das wird auch schnell stressig.


Habe ausprobiert.. das try and error Prinzip hat mich genervt  😖 
Ich spiele grad tatsächlich das aufpolierte HL2.. danach vielleicht Black Mesa. Habe grad Bock auf etwas unkompliziertes und ohne Stress 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Habe ausprobiert.. das try and error Prinzip hat mich genervt  😖
> Ich spiele grad tatsächlich das aufpolierte HL2.. danach vielleicht Black Mesa. Habe grad Bock auf etwas unkompliziertes und ohne Stress 🤷‍♂️



Ging mir auch so. Eigentlich Potential, aber stellenweise 30 Anläufe ohne erkennbaren Taktikvorteil saugen an der Motivation.


----------



## kordesh (29. Januar 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> .... das *aufpolierte* HL2...



Hab ich was verpasst?! 
HL2 ist nach wie vor eines meiner allerliebsten Spiele! 
Finde das immer noch sowas von geil.


----------



## Tony- (29. Januar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?!
> HL2 ist nach wie vor eines meiner allerliebsten Spiele!
> Finde das immer noch sowas von geil.


nicht wirklich.. ist marginal:


----------



## Tony- (3. Februar 2021)

Moin, ich habe eine MTB-News Gruppe auf Steam gebildet:

Gruppenname: MTBNWS
Kürzel: MTBNWS
Gruppenlink: https://steamcommunity.com/groups/MTBNWS
Öffentlich - Jeder kann beitreten oder Freunde einladen

Mal sehen wie rege die Beteiligung ist und ob man zusammen etwas zocken kann.


----------



## redspawn2005 (3. Februar 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe eine MTB-News Gruppe auf Steam gebildet:
> 
> Gruppenname: MTBNWS
> Kürzel: MTBNWS
> ...


Klasse Idee! Nur als Konsolero bin ich da wohl raus, es sei denn bei COD welches ja Crossplattform fähig ist...


----------



## kordesh (7. Februar 2021)

Momentan GTA San Andreas auf dem iPhone  





Als Überbrückung bis ich mir überlegt habe, ob ich mit Hitman 3 für die Switch kaufe.
10min durfte man es in der Demo antesten. So wirklich schlauer bin ich dadurch jetzt nicht...


----------



## PTrick93 (7. Februar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Momentan GTA San Andreas auf dem iPhone
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1202985
> 
> ...


Macht das Spaß, auf dem Handy?


----------



## kordesh (7. Februar 2021)

PTrick93 schrieb:


> Macht das Spaß, auf dem Handy?



Mir macht das zwischendurch sehr viel Spaß, ja! 
Ich finde die Unsetzung aufs iPhone oder iPad echt gelungen! 
GTA 3 habe ich aufm Handy durch. San Andreas bin ich gerade dabei, Vice City kommt danach. 

Man kann auch nen PS4 oder XBox und Controller mit dem Handy oder iPad verbinden. Ist auch echt cool in Verbindung mit dem 13 Zoll iPad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (8. Februar 2021)

Zocke aktuell "Mafia 1: Definitive Edition", haben sie super neu aufgelegt,
ein klasse Remake, die deutsche Synchro ist wirklich klasse, auf Film-Synchro Niveau.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2021)

Fallout: Vorne anfangen oder mitten drin?

Ansonsten: Titanfall 2 im Angebot bei Steam geangelt und nebenbei Journey to the Savage Planet. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (11. Februar 2021)

^^Titanfall 2, die Singleplayer Kampagne kann ich absolut empfehlen, würde sogar sagen, dass es eine der besten der letzten Jahre ist. Es erwarten Dich darin definitiv auch abgedrehte Dinge...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. Februar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Fallout: Vorne anfangen oder mitten drin?
> 
> Ansonsten: Titanfall 2 im Angebot bei Steam geangelt und nebenbei Journey to the Savage Planet. Bin gespannt.


Fallout 3 is eines der besten Spiele der letzten 20 Jahre. Damit kannst du problemlos starten
Die Vorgänger sind vom Spielprinzip eh komplett anders


----------



## DerHackbart (11. Februar 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Fallout 3 is eines der besten Spiele der letzten 20 Jahre. Damit kannst du problemlos starten
> Die Vorgänger sind vom Spielprinzip eh komplett anders



Wobei die alten 2D Spiele auch ihren Reiz haben und Atmosphärisch wahnsinnig gut sind.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. Februar 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Wobei die alten 2D Spiele auch ihren Reiz haben und Atmosphärisch wahnsinnig gut sind.


Glaub ich dir, bin aber erst zum Release von Fallout 3 eingestiegen, und das hat mich komplett gefangen damals🥰


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. Februar 2021)

Teil 1-2 sollte ich wirklich mal nachholen(Schande über mich😄)


----------



## Seven-Eleven (11. Februar 2021)

(Sorry, ist einer meiner ersten Versuche mit DaVincy Revolve)


----------



## Tony- (11. Februar 2021)

Falls es jemand kennt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (12. Februar 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Teil 1-2 sollte ich wirklich mal nachholen(Schande über mich😄)



Die ersten beiden Teile fühlen sich schon seeeehr anders an, sind aber auch sehr gut.
Damals, 1998 als ich angefangen habe, war diese Open World mildblowing!

Fallout 3 fand ich nicht so gut. Story weder gut, noch lang... . Zu dem Zeitpunkt kaschierte aber die Open World mit der 1´st Person Perspektive sehr viel weg. Das war einfach damit alleine ein Meilenstein.

New Vegas dagegen war ein richtiger Kracher!!! Da hat Obsidian der Bethesda Truppe gezeigt, was man aus aus so einem Spiel machen kann! Das war 2010 der Wahnsinn.

Das 4´er war wieder echt gut, hat wirklich unglaublich gut bei Laune gehalten.

Ich habe aktuell Atom RPG im Auge, vll steige ich da mal rein.
Das fühlt sich auf den ersten Blick wie Fallout 1/2 an in neu.
​


----------



## µ_d (12. Februar 2021)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden Teile fühlen sich schon seeeehr anders an, sind aber auch sehr gut.
> Damals, 1998 als ich angefangen habe, war diese Open World mildblowing!
> 
> Fallout 3 fand ich nicht so gut. Story weder gut, noch lang... . Zu dem Zeitpunkt kaschierte aber die Open World mit der 1´st Person Perspektive sehr viel weg. Das war einfach damit alleine ein Meilenstein.
> ...


Ich hatte von Fallout 1&2 und Jagged Alliance 1&2 kommend viel Hoffnung auf Fallout 3, bin aber mit dem Runden Modus/Shooter Mix nicht warm geworden und der RPG Teil hat mich auch irgendwie nicht abgeholt. Habe dann nochmal New Vegas probiert, aber irgendwie ist's nichts für mich.


----------



## redspawn2005 (12. Februar 2021)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> ^^Titanfall 2, die Singleplayer Kampagne kann ich absolut empfehlen, würde sogar sagen, dass es eine der besten der letzten Jahre ist. Es erwarten Dich darin definitiv auch abgedrehte Dinge...


Und auch der Multiplayer macht nach wie vor mega Laune!


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2021)

µ_d schrieb:


> Ich hatte von Fallout 1&2 und Jagged Alliance 1&2 kommend viel Hoffnung auf Fallout 3, bin aber mit dem Runden Modus/Shooter Mix nicht warm geworden und der RPG Teil hat mich auch irgendwie nicht abgeholt. Habe dann nochmal New Vegas probiert, aber irgendwie ist's nichts für mich.



Sind 3 / New Vegas auch rundenbasiert?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (12. Februar 2021)

Nein, sind beides Open World Rollenspiele, die du in Ego oder Third Person spielen kannst


----------



## DerHackbart (12. Februar 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Nein, sind beides Open World Rollenspiele, die du in Ego oder Third Person spielen kannst


Aber die Kämpfe könnte man doch bei Teil 3 trotzdem rundenbasiert ausfechten, oder täuscht mich meine Erinnerung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (12. Februar 2021)

Meinst du evtl das VATS System?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (12. Februar 2021)

V.A.T.S.
					

Das Vault-Tec Assisted Targeting System (kurz: V. A. T. S.), oder VATS (dt.: Vault-Tec unterstütztes Zielsystem), ist ein Warteschlangen-System für Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas und Fallout 4, es wurde zum Teil durch die Fähigkeit, im rundenbasierten Kampfsystem von Fallout und Fallout 2...




					fallout.fandom.com


----------



## µ_d (12. Februar 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Meinst du evtl das VATS System?


Das hatte ich zumindest gemeint. War nicht das gleiche und hat irgendwie nicht wirklich geholfen? Zumindest in niedrigeren Leveln (und weiter habe ich es leider nie geschafft).
Rundenbasiert waren bei 1&2 ja auch nur die Kämpfe?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Februar 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Nein, sind beides Open World Rollenspiele, die du in Ego oder Third Person spielen kannst



Ich dachte schon. Furchtbarstes System ever. Wenn ich Brettspiele spielen will, spiele ich Brettspiele.


----------



## µ_d (12. Februar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon. Furchtbarstes System ever. Wenn ich Brettspiele spielen will, spiele ich Brettspiele.


Andere sorte rundenbasiert. Rundenstrategie fand ich auch immer Kacke...


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2021)

µ_d schrieb:


> Andere sorte rundenbasiert. Rundenstrategie fand ich auch immer Kacke...



Schon klar. Ich konnte micjbzwar dran gewöhnen, aber komisch wars trotzdem


----------



## Danimal (13. Februar 2021)

Bin in „Control“ auf der PS5 gefangen. Sehr abgefahrene Nummer, aber geil!


----------



## _Tim (13. Februar 2021)

Um mit Spass zu coachen:


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2021)

Oh. Ascaron.
Die haben nach Sacred auch nix ordentliches mehr auf die Reihe bekommen, oder? Selbst Underworld war zwar graphisch toll, vom Storytelling und der Konsistenz aber ein totaler Reinfall.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (13. Februar 2021)

wollte mal auf "Amazon Prime Gaming" hinweisen, ggf. hat das nicht jeder Prime-Nutzer mitbekommen.

Da gibts einen Spiele-Client - so ähnlich wie eben Steam etc. - und als Prime-Abonnent bekommt man jeden Monat so 5/6 neue Games gratis. Soweit ich weiß bleiben die genau wie die Epic Games Store Gratis-Titel für immer im account. Ich hab da mittlerweile 2/3 Dutzend Spiele für umme abgegriffen, ja sind größtenteils nicht AAA Riesentitel aber es sind echt ein paar gute Games mit kleinerem Budget drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (13. Februar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Oh. Ascaron.



Oh ja...








						Die Akte Ascaron - Große Hits, große Reinfälle
					

Der Gütersloher Spielehersteller Ascaron hat große Spiele wie Sacred hervorgebracht, und mindestens ebenso groß waren seine Reinfälle. Mit der Pleite...




					www.gamestar.de


----------



## Deleted 148456 (13. Februar 2021)

µ_d schrieb:


> Das hatte ich zumindest gemeint. War nicht das gleiche und hat irgendwie nicht wirklich geholfen? Zumindest in niedrigeren Leveln (und weiter habe ich es leider nie geschafft).
> Rundenbasiert waren bei 1&2 ja auch nur die Kämpfe?


In höheren Leveln ist das ganz lustig🤓, aber am Anfang ist es wirklich nicht so hilfreich. Aber man muss es ja nicht zwingend nutzen, kannst ja komplett ohne Spielen.


----------



## tobi2036 (13. Februar 2021)

Ich zocke Zwift


----------



## kordesh (13. Februar 2021)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ich zocke Zwift



Ich seit neuestem auch. Irgendwie werde ich damit nicht warm. 
Man strampelt halt doch irgendwie nur im Haus auf der Stelle.
Hatte mir das in Kombination mit Zwift irgendwie spaßiger vorgestellt


----------



## tobi2036 (13. Februar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich seit neuestem auch. Irgendwie werde ich damit nicht warm.
> Man strampelt halt doch irgendwie nur im Haus auf der Stelle.
> Hatte mir das in Kombination mit Zwift irgendwie spaßiger vorgestellt



Ich denke, das macht das Setup aus.

ich verwende die Kombination aus Smarttrainer, Apple TV(4), Beamer und Soundbar. Die Bildgröße, die mir der Beamer an die Wand wirft, beträgt ausgemessene 94“ Zoll. Zum Steuern hilft die Apple Remote Fernbedienung und Handy (Zwift Companion App) am Lenker.

Zum Zwiften läuft im Hintergrund noch Apple Music.

Mit diesem Setup halte ich es locker 4-5Std. aufm Rollentrainer aus, und es wird nicht langweilig. Aufs Handy starren, zum Zwift fahren, würde ich es keine 5 Minuten aushalten.

Mit den Strecken habe ich Abwechslung, XP Punkte sammeln und Level aufsteigen, neues Equipment freischalten ist wie ne Sucht .

Zwift verwende ich mit der Bezahlversion von Nov-Febr, ansonsten zwischen dem Jahr mal bei nem Regentag reichen die 25 Freikilometer (und mehr).

Meine PlayStation 4 (bald5), bleibt inzwischen fast unberührt übers Jahr


----------



## kordesh (13. Februar 2021)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das macht das Setup aus.
> 
> ich verwende die Kombination aus Smarttrainer, Apple TV(4), Beamer und Soundbar. Die Bildgröße, die mir der Beamer an die Wand wirft, beträgt ausgemessene 94“ Zoll. Zum Steuern hilft die Apple Remote Fernbedienung und Handy (Zwift Companion App) am Lenker.
> 
> ...



Mhh... glaube nicht, dass es am Setup liegt. Smarttrainer. ordentlich großer TV, Zwift in 4K, auf dem Laptop daneben läuft ne Serie, Steuerung auch über die Companion App. Selbst mit Freunden zusammen über ne Videokonferenz habe ich es schon in einem „Zwift Meetup“ probiert - lahm...
Und das XP Punkte sammeln und Ausrüstung freischalten spornt doch auch nur die ersten 5 Level an. Mich hat es zumindest danach nicht mehr interessiert.
Aber natürlich jedem das Seine. Wenn du mit Zwift cool bist, umso besser. Ich steig leider nach spätestens 1,5h ab. Und bis dahin muss ich mich schon durchquälen.


----------



## luchslistig (14. Februar 2021)

Zwift ist nicht zocken....
Sport ist was anderes, als an der Konsole oder am PC zu hocken und dem ganzen Fitnessgedödel mal den Arsch hinzustrecken


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (14. Februar 2021)

Habe Zwift natürlich auch schon länger registriert, macht mich aber Null an.
Einfach weil mir beim Radfahren die Natur wichtig ist, fahre auch im Winter draußen.
In der Wohnung zu Zwift radeln würde ich vermutlich keine Viertelstunde aushalten.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (18. Februar 2021)

Gerade nach 60h habe ich CP 2077 geschafft :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luchslistig (19. Februar 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Gerade nach 60h habe ich CP 2077 geschafft :
> Anhang anzeigen 1210382


wow.....


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. Februar 2021)

luchslistig schrieb:


> wow.....


Und ich vermisse jetzt schon Panam & Co.........


----------



## µ_d (20. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube ich muss 6 Monate unbezahlten Urlaub nehmen...



EDIT: Hab mich mal fuer Alpha access beworben...


----------



## Deleted 479645 (20. Februar 2021)

µ_d schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss 6 Monate unbezahlten Urlaub nehmen...


+1
Und den Fuhrpark für nen brauchbaren Rechner verkaufen


----------



## µ_d (20. Februar 2021)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> +1
> Und den Fuhrpark für nen brauchbaren Rechner verkaufen


Wenn das sogar auf der Switch laufen soll duerften sich die Anforderungen ja im Rahmen halten.

EDIT:


----------



## Deleted 479645 (20. Februar 2021)

Ich fürchte bei mein X240 wird wohl trotzdem ein Upgrade nötig sein 
Der pustet unter Linux selbst bei Dungeon Keeper, 1 wohlgemerkt..
Aber vielleicht hör ich auf meine Schwester und besorg mir dann so eine Switch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (20. Februar 2021)

µ_d schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss 6 Monate unbezahlten Urlaub nehmen...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hab mich mal fuer Alpha access beworben...



Ich habs gerade auch Postfach gehabt. 
Freue mich wie n Schnitzel! Das ist ja sowas von geil!


----------



## µ_d (20. Februar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich habs gerade auch Postfach gehabt.
> Freue mich wie n Schnitzel! Das ist ja sowas von geil!


Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie es nicht die gleichen Fehler machen wie bei Warcraft 3: Reforged. Vielleicht haben sie ja dazugelernt.


----------



## _Tim (20. Februar 2021)

Nach dem enttäuschenden Warcraft3 Reforged und dem generellen Zustand von Blizzard in den letzten paar Jahren, mach ich mir absolut keine Hoffnungen. Auch wenn ich mich auf ein gelungenes D2 Remake wirklich freuen würde. Naja mal sehen, was die draus machen, noch ist das ja alles nur heiße Luft und ein wenig frühe Alpha-Version.

Was bitte haben die mit der Amazone gemacht?
Ist das noch eine Frau?


----------



## rapidrabbit (20. Februar 2021)

Im Epic Games Store gibts es Rage 2 bis zum 25.02. gratis.


----------



## Ledeker (21. Februar 2021)

Zum Thema Diablo 2 Resurrected.

Vorbestellen würde ich es mir auch nicht, erstmal abwartem wie es denn wirklich wird.

Zum Thema Diablo 4:


> Nach der Vorstellung auf der Blizzcon 2019 hat Blizzard nun frisches Material gezeigt und dabei eine neue Klasse angekündigt: Die Jägerin arbeitet mit Nah- oder Fernkampfwaffen, Gift und Schattenmagie, erklärt Blizzard. Die Klasse gab es bereits in früheren "Diablo"-Spielen, sie soll sich außerdem ähnlich wie Assassinen und Dämonenjäger spielen. Bis zum Marktstart von "Diablo 4" könnte es noch dauern. Blizzard hat bestätigt, dass das Hack'n'Slay nicht mehr in diesem Jahr veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Februar 2021)

Habe die letzten zwei Tage Star Wars Battlefront 2 durchgesuchtet.
Nun, ist ein Klassiker dran : Watch Dogs 2
Da werde ich länger für brauchen........


----------



## DerHackbart (21. Februar 2021)

...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Habe die letzten zwei Tage Star Wars Battlefront 2 durchgesuchtet.



Lohnt das? Habs im Angebot gekauft, angefangen, fand die Umsetzung der Steuerung miserabel und die Story flach und hab dann aufgehört, weil auch der alte Computer nicht so wollte. Legt das nach Endor noch zu?


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (21. Februar 2021)

zu SW Battlefront 2:
ich fand die Singleplayer Kampagne insgesamt ganz gut, nichts berauschendes aber mir hats gefallen. An die Qualität von SW Jedi: Fallen Order kommt der SP zwar nicht ran, aber man merkt schon, dass einzelne Spiel-Mechaniken in Battlefront 2 schon zum Einsatz kamen.
Den MP habe ich nicht gespielt.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (21. Februar 2021)

Spielt jemand von euch Escape from Tarkov? Soll ja sehr anspruchsvoll sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Februar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Lohnt das? Habs im Angebot gekauft, angefangen, fand die Umsetzung der Steuerung miserabel und die Story flach und hab dann aufgehört, weil auch der alte Computer nicht so wollte. Legt das nach Endor noch zu?


Von der Steuerung fand ich es nicht schlecht. Ist ein Spiel was man mal spielen kann. Ist nicht mein "bester" Shooter.


----------



## Tony- (21. Februar 2021)

Letztens _"A Plague Tale: Innocence" _gekauft, erst mal nicht aus dem Staunen herausgekommen wie hübsch das Spiel ist... Spaß macht´s auch.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (21. Februar 2021)

^^jo, "A Plague Tale: Innocence" ist ein klasse Spiel, da passt für mich alles. Hat auch eine nicht alltägliche story mit "seltenen" Charakteren.


----------



## Aldar (21. Februar 2021)

Gerade for the king an zocken und komm nicht aus dem Fluchen 🤣


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Februar 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Letztens _"A Plague Tale: Innocence" _gekauft, erst mal nicht aus dem Staunen herausgekommen wie hübsch das Spiel ist... Spaß macht´s auch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1212681
> 
> ...


Und lohnt sich das Spiel zu holen?


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (21. Februar 2021)

^^wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, ist ein super Spiel, Du kannst es auch mit dem Xbox Game Pass spielen, da ist es inkludiert.


----------



## Tony- (21. Februar 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Und lohnt sich das Spiel zu holen?


Hatte nach COD, Cyberpunk & Ähnlichem Bock auf düsteres Mittelalter mit hübscher Grafik; Pest und Rattenplage sind schon mal super! Gameplaytechnisch ist es ein typisches Schleichspiel mit weniger Action. Story und Charaktere bisher gut! Mal was anderes..


----------



## redspawn2005 (21. Februar 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hatte nach COD, Cyberpunk & Ähnlichem Bock auf düsteres Mittelalter mit hübscher Grafik; Pest und Rattenplage sind schon mal super! Gameplaytechnisch ist es ein typisches Schleichspiel mit weniger Action. Story und Charaktere bisher gut! Mal was anderes..


Danke für den Tip, ist aktuell sogar kostenlos im GamePass drin. Hab es gleich mal runtergeladen.


----------



## kordesh (22. Februar 2021)

Gibt es irgendwie nen Tipp für ein Switch-Spiel, was ich mir angucken sollte? 

Am liebsten nen Singleplayertitel für zwischendurch. 
Doom und Crysis passten da ganz gut rein, Resident Evil war auch ganz ok. 
Skyrim war mir schon irgendwie wieder zu komplex bzw groß für mal eben zwischendrin ne Stunde zocken. 

Kann man Zelda zwsichendurch n bisschen zocken? Oder muss man da auch dran bleiben? 
Hat jemand Hitman 3 schon ausgiebiger gezockt?

Apex kommt ja sonst bald noch für die Switch. War aber auch nicht so der Freund von Fortnite. 
Glaube nicht, dass ich das viel geiler finden werden. Vor allem zocke ich nicht regelmäßig. Da vergeht schonmal schnell die Lust am Spielen, wenn man auf die Map kommt und 9 von 10 mal beim ersten Kontakt draufgeht. 

Also... Wenn jemand ne idee für ein nicht alzu komplexen Singleplayertitel fürs Zocken zwischendurch hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (22. Februar 2021)

@kordesh 
Meinst Du "nur" für Switch?
oder auch PC?


----------



## Tony- (22. Februar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwie nen Tipp für ein Switch-Spiel, was ich mir angucken sollte?


Sind Platformer was für dich? Kann man jedenfalls gut zwischendurch spielen..
Ori, Gris, Trine oder ähnliches.


----------



## kordesh (22. Februar 2021)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> @kordesh
> Meinst Du "nur" für Switch?
> oder auch PC?



Jup. Ich meinte nur für die Switch



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Sind Platformer was für dich? Kann man jedenfalls gut zwischendurch spielen..
> Ori, Gris, Trine oder ähnliches.



Joa. Dazu ist meine Stimmung geteilt. Ich fand ein paar Sachen ganz geil und habe die dann eine Zeit lang regelmäßig gepspielt. World of Goo auf dem PC und Leo´s Fortune auf dem Handy. Ist aber auch schon eine Ewigkeit her. Vielleicht teste ich das echt mal wieder an.


----------



## Permafrost (22. Februar 2021)

Kann mir jemand ne Maus empfehlen?
Hatte ne Roccat Kone+, und jetzt ne Logitech G502SE, die ich leider mit Eistee versaut hab -_-

fand die g502 schon geil, aber die war mir irgendwie zu schmal. Gut war dass man die Tasten für‘s mausrad kippen belegen konnte und die zwei Tasten neben dem Linksklick, hätte ich gern wieder nur in bisschen breiter, weis da jemand was?


----------



## Tony- (22. Februar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Joa. Dazu ist meine Stimmung geteilt. Ich fand ein paar Sachen ganz geil und habe die dann eine Zeit lang regelmäßig gepspielt. World of Goo auf dem PC und Leo´s Fortune auf dem Handy. Ist aber auch schon eine Ewigkeit her. Vielleicht teste ich das echt mal wieder an.


Jump 'n' Rum ? 
Dieses mach Bock zwischendurch ein Paar Level zu Spielen;








						Crash Bandicoot™ 4: It’s About Time
					

Es wird Zeit - für ein wumptastisches neues Crash Bandicoot™-Spiel!




					www.nintendo.de


----------



## Tony- (22. Februar 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> mit Eistee versaut hab -_-


Waschen? Overklocker säubern ihre Mainboards in der Spülmaschine  🤷‍♂️ 
Bin grad mit der Glorious Model D sehr zufrieden.. ist bisschen speziell die Maus, aber toll für Egoshhoter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (22. Februar 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Jump 'n' Rum ?
> Dieses mach Bock zwischendurch ein Paar Level zu Spielen;
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh! Cool! 
Das hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Habe ich damals auf der PS1 (?) mega gerne gezockt! 
Das wird ausprobiert.


----------



## Korner (22. Februar 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Spielt jemand von euch Escape from Tarkov? Soll ja sehr anspruchsvoll sein?


Jup grade Level 32 oder so , spiele seit der veröffentlichung. 

Die Lernkurve ist als ob den Everest Direttissima nimmst 😅


----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. Februar 2021)

Korner schrieb:


> Jup grade Level 32 oder so , spiele seit der veröffentlichung.
> 
> Die Lernkurve ist als ob den Everest Direttissima nimmst 😅


Oh oh🤣, dann werd ich da mal reinschauen müssen😬😄


----------



## Korner (23. Februar 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Oh oh🤣, dann werd ich da mal reinschauen müssen😬😄


Fang am besten an mit Youtube oder stream schaun. 

Dann bekommst du ein gefühl auf was du dich einläst 🤣

Die Gamestar hat mal geschrieben das EFT Spieler Dark souls spielen würden um sich zu beruhigen 🤣🤣

Und das stimmt auch 😏

Escape from Tarkov = Frust, Adrenalin, Freude, Frust, Hass, Wut, Angst, Hoher Blutdruck, Spass, mehr Frust, und iwann wenns läuft weniger Frust. Und iwann absoluter Wahnsinn. 

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ylfcm (23. Februar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwie nen Tipp für ein Switch-Spiel, was ich mir angucken sollte?
> 
> Am liebsten nen Singleplayertitel für zwischendurch.
> 
> Also... Wenn jemand ne idee für ein nicht alzu komplexen Singleplayertitel fürs Zocken zwischendurch hat....


Hades!

edit: Etwas ausgeschmückt. Superkurzweiliges Spiel, was sich perfekt dafür eignet, zwischendurch mal einen Ausbruch zu absolvieren. Dauert zwischen 10 und 30 Minuten je nach Waffe, Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. Dauermotivation gleichzeitig trotzdem sehr groß. Hab locker 100h auf dem Zähler gehabt, bevor ich es langsam satt hatte.
Hat einen recht ausgeklügelten Easy-Modus, so dass auch weniger talentierte/schmerzbereite Spieler viel Spaß haben können.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (23. Februar 2021)

Escape from Tarkov:

Hab gerade durch google gesehen, dass es wohl nur bei den Entwicklern selbst zu kaufen/spielen ist,
stimmt das?

Ist das ein Singleplayer Survival Spiel oder doch Multiplayer?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. Februar 2021)

Korner schrieb:


> Fang am besten an mit Youtube oder stream schaun.
> 
> Dann bekommst du ein gefühl auf was du dich einläst 🤣
> 
> ...


Jetzt hast du mich erst richtig angefixt😄😄🙈


----------



## Tony- (23. Februar 2021)

Dieses Video erklärt ganz gut was das ist in den ersten 4 Minuten und dann kommt Gameplay im Team.. ich weiß nicht ob so viel Leerlauf was für mich wäre..
Man kann das Spiel vorbestellen und erhält Zugang zur Closed Beta. Unn das spielt man dann.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. Februar 2021)

Es gibt übrigens recht viel Tracks insbesondere Ambient zu Cyberpunk 2077.




Da ist sie wieder. Meine Panam........


----------



## kordesh (23. Februar 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Hades!
> 
> edit: Etwas ausgeschmückt. Superkurzweiliges Spiel, was sich perfekt dafür eignet, zwischendurch mal einen Ausbruch zu absolvieren. Dauert zwischen 10 und 30 Minuten je nach Waffe, Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. Dauermotivation gleichzeitig trotzdem sehr groß. Hab locker 100h auf dem Zähler gehabt, bevor ich es langsam satt hatte.
> Hat einen recht ausgeklügelten Easy-Modus, so dass auch weniger talentierte/schmerzbereite Spieler viel Spaß haben können.



Danke für den Tipp!

Gucke ich mir nachher in Ruhe mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2021)

Für zwischendurch auch sehr nice ist Gunfire Reborn. Gibt es im Early Access für 10€ über Steam. Kurzweiliger Rogue-Shooter mit RPG-Elementen in Comicoptik mit genug Leveln und Zwischenstandsspeicherung alle 20 Minuten. Erst witzig, dann so 2-4h frustrierend, dann sehr kurzweilig.


----------



## evil_rider (24. Februar 2021)

grad durch(mal wieder): styx 1 & 2, star wars battlefront 2 und farcry new dawn
dann titanfall 2 mal endlich durchgespielt ebenso wie strange brigade, dying light und farcry 4, jetzt aktuell am hitman 2 und watch dogs 2 fertig machen... rage 2 zwischendrin kurz angespielt, aber kein bock auf den mad max style aktuell.... muss also warten


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (24. Februar 2021)

^^wow, so viele Games
@evil_rider 
Du sprichst da von Monaten, oder spielst Du Vollzeit? 🙂


----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. Februar 2021)

Gestern mit Ghost Recon Breakpoint angefangen, gefällt mir gut bisher.
Ideal für eine alte Gear Bitch wie mich😄😄


----------



## evil_rider (24. Februar 2021)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> ^^wow, so viele Games
> @evil_rider
> Du sprichst da von Monaten, oder spielst Du Vollzeit? 🙂



pro game im schnitt nen tag... und nebenbei hund, und 9h malochen...


----------



## DerHackbart (24. Februar 2021)

evil_rider schrieb:


> pro game im schnitt nen tag... und nebenbei hund, und 9h malochen...


Und Austausch mit echten Menschen findet quasi nicht statt. Nicht das man das hier und da an den Posts merken würde...


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (24. Februar 2021)

ich hab heute morgen wieder mal eine news im Posteingang über ein neues Humble Bundle gelesen,
draufgeklickt, und für knapp 10 Euro geholt...

obwohl ich eigentlich keine Ahnung habe wie ich
zeitlich die 4/5 Spiele zocken soll (Stichwort unvernünftiges "Pile of Shame" shopping)


----------



## DerHackbart (24. Februar 2021)

Ich mach jetzt erstmal Gaming Pause bis nächsten Winter.
War mir dann jetzt irgendwie zu viel jeden Abend zu zocken wenn die Familie im Bett war. Man/Ich ist dann halt doch eher bequem und lässt andere Sachen liegen wenn man auch entspannt vor der Konsole den Kopf ausmachen kann.


----------



## Aldar (24. Februar 2021)

Aktuell auch hoch im Kurs ist bei mir auch Axis & Allies. Vor allem weil ich die erschöpfenden Tage Figuren rumschieben mit den Kumpels vermisse 🥺

Die KI ist etwas dumm für Solo Spiele aber es gibt auch einen online ranked Modus oder halt selbst erstellte um mit Freunden zu spielen.

Ist aber nichts für Leute die durchgehend Action brauchen,  ist runden basiert und man hat 24h Zeit seinen Zug zu machen wenn man dran ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (24. Februar 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Und Austausch mit echten Menschen findet quasi nicht statt. Nicht das man das hier und da an den Posts merken würde...



stimmt, weil auch bars und alles offen ist aktuell...  😆


----------



## Deleted 148456 (25. Februar 2021)

evil_rider schrieb:


> stimmt, weil auch bars und alles offen ist aktuell...  😆


Da will dich auch ohne Corona wahrscheinlich keiner?


----------



## evil_rider (25. Februar 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Da will dich auch ohne Corona wahrscheinlich keiner?



darum bekomme ich meine getränke auch gratis...


----------



## Aldar (26. Februar 2021)

evil_rider schrieb:


> darum bekomme ich meine getränke auch gratis...


Wenn das der Preis dafür ist dass du die draußen trinkst 😁


----------



## evil_rider (26. Februar 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> Wenn das der Preis dafür ist dass du die draußen trinkst 😁


nur weil dein körpergeruch so unangenehm ist dass das bei dir der fall ist, muss es nicht auch bei anderen so sein,....


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (26. Februar 2021)

🥳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (26. Februar 2021)

Hat von euch jemand ne Switch?
Wenn ja, lohnt der Kauf?


----------



## Aldar (26. Februar 2021)

evil_rider schrieb:


> nur weil dein körpergeruch so unangenehm ist dass das bei dir der fall ist, muss es nicht auch bei anderen so sein,....


Des stimmt leider🥺


----------



## kordesh (26. Februar 2021)

_Tim schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ne Switch?
> Wenn ja, lohnt der Kauf?



Ja! Lohnt! Aber direkt noch einen Pro Controller kaufen. 
Im Vergleich zu anderen Konsolen ist die Grafik natürlich eher geht so. Mir tut das dem Spaß aber keinen Abbruch. Es soll auch bald eine 4K Version kommen.
Der Mix an Spielen wie Shootern oder Diablo 3 etc und dann wieder Asterix und Obelix oder Mariokart bockt wie Sau.
Es gibt viele Spiele, die sehr viel Spaß machen, wenn man Sie zusammen gegeneinander spielt.
Ich hätte vor dem Kauf geschätzt, dass ich 80% im Habdheldmodus spiele, 20% auf dem TV. 
Ist genau andersrum.


----------



## Permafrost (1. März 2021)

Konnte gerade nicht wiederstehen...
Mal schauen wie lange sie sich Zeit lassen


----------



## Babaj (1. März 2021)

Ich habe jetzt mit Ori auf der Switch angefangen. Das ist echt ein Träumchen.


----------



## Tony- (1. März 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Konnte gerade nicht wiederstehen...


Vorverkauf von Digitalen Inhalten? Als ob es am Release-Tag ausverkauft sein könnte.. 
Nach Cyberpunk kaufe ich nichts mehr blind, bei Blizzard und anderen Geldmachinen schon 3x nicht 
Am besten einige Monate warten.. Habe am Wochenende *Ghost Reakon Breakpoint* gekauft, es ist jetzt ganz gut nach einem Jahr fertigpatchen..


----------



## kordesh (1. März 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Nachdem WC3 so verkackt wurde, bin ich auch äußerst skeptisch.
> D3 war ganz nett, aber auch nur mit Freunden. Das Feeling von D2 oder gar D1 kam leider, wie @SeppmitS sagt, nie wieder auf.
> Gilt leider für vieles (hab nen Retropie - kann also quasi alles meiner Jugend nachspielen) - außer Mario Kart und Mario 64



Ich hab dich mal hier zitiert. Passt besser zu meiner Frage. 

Wo hast du die ROMs her?? Ich blicke da irgendwie nicht durch. 
Ich finde immer nur ROMs von komischen, uninteressanten Spielen und Infos wie „wo ihr ROMs laden könnt, kann ich hier leider nicht beschreiben, weil es Probleme mit dem Urheberrecht gibt...“ usw.

Wenn ich aber doch Super NES, C64, PS1+2 Spiele en masse zu Hause habe, kann’s doch niemanden jucken. Aber ich finde die ROMs erst gar nicht.


----------



## _Tim (22. März 2021)




----------



## grave_digga (22. März 2021)

Spintires auf dem PC, das pacing kommt mir sehr entgegen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. März 2021)

Baldurs Gate II Enhanced Edition. Vor langer Zeit gekauft jetzt endlich mal rausgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (24. März 2021)

Spiderman MilesMorales. Kurz aber richtig gut


----------



## Tony- (24. März 2021)

Exklusiv auf Schuhkarton? 🧐


----------



## redspawn2005 (24. März 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Exklusiv auf Schuhkarton? 🧐


Klaro 

Ne die Konsole hat sich hinter dem TV versteckt. Bei der Optik kann ich es auch verstehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2021)

Leude, es gibt bei Steam die Woche die komplette FarCry Serie für´n Appel und´n Ei.


----------



## PTrick93 (25. März 2021)

Hab mal meine PSP wieder rausgekramt und mir fürn Schmalen Taler einige Spiele gekauft. Momentan: Midnight Club L.A Remix. Aufm Rechner GTA SA


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. März 2021)

Immer noch bei AC Valhalla dran......
Nebenbei habe ich noch das angefangen :


----------



## HelmHorsti (3. April 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Immer noch bei AC Valhalla dran......
> Nebenbei habe ich noch das angefangen :
> Anhang anzeigen 1238658


Wie ist AC Valhalla denn? Hab Odyssey und Origins gespielt. Vor allem Odyssey war für mich ein solides RPG auch wenn es für mich irgendwie kein richtiges AC war.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (3. April 2021)

Ma wieder Cowboy🤠


----------



## Tony- (3. April 2021)

HelmHorsti schrieb:


> irgendwie kein richtiges AC war.


Ist noch weniger AC sogesehen.. Spielst halt nen Wikinger, Assassinen sind aber vertreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldberg1888 (3. April 2021)

Nur nicht abheben 😉


----------



## k0p3 (9. April 2021)

Bin gerade über Wasteland 3.

Ich denke, dass 2. werde ich dann noch nachziehen.


----------



## kordesh (9. April 2021)

Schon jemand hier am Start???


----------



## Permafrost (9. April 2021)

@kordesh 
Hab’s vorbestellt


----------



## kordesh (9. April 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> @kordesh
> Hab’s vorbestellt



Aber die technische Alpha noch nicht angezockt? 
Das soll wohl seit heute bis Montag möglich sein. Aber irgendwie komme ich gar nicht erst zur Installation. Habe ne email bekommen und nen Hinweis, wie man die Downloaden kann, aber irgendwie geht das nicht.


----------



## Permafrost (9. April 2021)

Nope war noch nicht am Rechner, muss ich morgen nach der maloche mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grave_digga (9. April 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Schon jemand hier am Start???
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1246627



Hol ich mir gerne, aber nur wenn es Lan Unterstützung hat.


----------



## kordesh (9. April 2021)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Hol ich mir gerne, aber nur wenn es Lan Unterstützung hat.



Ich finde den Singleplayer-Modus von DII auch Ultra gut!


----------



## grave_digga (10. April 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich finde den Singleplayer-Modus von DII auch Ultra gut!



Ich spiels immer zusammen mit meiner Frau im Lan. Aber laut Kurzrecherche gestern Abend wirds wohl nur Online Co-Op bekommen. 😔


----------



## kordesh (10. April 2021)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Ich spiels immer zusammen mit meiner Frau im Lan. Aber laut Kurzrecherche gestern Abend wirds wohl nur Online Co-Op bekommen. 😔



Achso. Ja dann ist’s tatsächlich kacke!


----------



## kordesh (11. April 2021)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Ich spiels immer zusammen mit meiner Frau im Lan. Aber laut Kurzrecherche gestern Abend wirds wohl nur Online Co-Op bekommen. 😔



Hab die Alpha mal installiert. Die hat ne LAN-Unterstützung...

Keine Ahnung, ob das in der endgültigen Version dann auf die Online-Version kastriert wird. Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


----------



## grave_digga (11. April 2021)

Sehr schön, danke. Dann ist es quasi schon gekauft.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. April 2021)

Bin bei GTA IV dran :


----------



## Seven-Eleven (17. April 2021)

Habe GTA IV zu Ende gezockt.
Habe nun Red Dead Redemption 2 angefangen....


----------



## grave_digga (18. April 2021)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Spintires auf dem PC, das pacing kommt mir sehr entgegen.









Würde sagen es läuft...


----------



## Onkel_Bob (25. April 2021)

Gerade mit Mausi durchgezockt 

Für uns war es teilweise etwas schwer (wir sind nicht so geübt in "Jump&Run"), aber wir haben uns tapfer durchgekämpft. 

Der große Vorteil bei diesem Spiel: Couch-Coop. Und man spielt miteinander, nicht gegeneinander. Mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten muss man sich helfen, um die verschiedenen Level zu bestehen.

Eine unglaubliche Vielfalt an verschiedenen Themenwelten und die liebevolle Gestaltung sind beeindruckend. Für uns eins der schönsten PS4-Spiele!

Falls jemand etwas ähnliches kennt, gerne einen Tipp hier in den Thread.

Gruß
Onkel_Bob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (14. Mai 2021)

Da @hellmono gerne ein kurzes Fazit zum neuen Resident Evil wollte, mach ich das jetzt mal hier.
Hab jetzt ein paar Stunden gespielt, und finde es Atmosphärisch wirklich gelungen, erinnert schon sehr an den 4en Teil, der für mich persönlich eh der beste war.
Grafisch ist es auch super, Spiele in WQHD fps hab ich auf 60 begrenzt, Raytracing ist eingeschaltet, und die 8gb Vram sind fast komplett ausgelastet mit meinen Einstellungen.
Hab es zwar noch nicht durch, würde es mir aber bisher auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen.
Und wer den 7en Teil nicht gespielt hat, sollte noch wissen, das der Kerl den man spielt, in besagtem 7en Teil, mit etwas infiziert wurde, und deshalb eine etwas Bessere Regeneration hatt^^
Wurde mir auch von meinem Kumpel erzählt bevor ich angefangen habe mit dem Spiel, der dachte wenn man das nicht weiß, kommt das alles ein bisschen komisch rüber😄, was auch wirklich so ist


----------



## Seven-Eleven (14. Mai 2021)

Bin bei Mafia 3 durch.

Bin nun hier dran :


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2021)

Habe Doom Eternal angefangen. Mein erster Doom Teil. Die schnelle Spielweise ist gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich als jemand, der eigentlich snipernd und schleichend spielt. Ganz witzig, grafisch etwas enttäuschend.


----------



## kordesh (14. Mai 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Habe Doom Eternal angefangen. Mein erster Doom Teil. Die schnelle Spielweise ist gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich als jemand, der eigentlich snipernd und schleichend spielt. Ganz witzig, grafisch etwas enttäuschend.



Auf welcher Plattform spielst du? 
Fand das Spiel richtig gut! Finde aber Quake III usw auch geil…


----------



## Tony- (14. Mai 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Habe Doom Eternal angefangen. Mein erster Doom Teil. Die schnelle Spielweise ist gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich als jemand, der eigentlich snipernd und schleichend spielt. Ganz witzig, grafisch etwas enttäuschend.


Wenn man es wie COD spielt kommt man nicht weit.. Habe 2016er durchgespielt, Eternal fand ich aber zu stressig.. hätte mir lieber ein Doom 3 gewünscht, das ist ganz chillig dagegen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2021)

PC. Der Schwerpunkt des Spieles ist einfach anders im Vergleich zu den Spielen, die ich sonst spiele. Macht aber defintiv Spaß, aber ich find's etwas stressig Vom Gameplay für mich näher an Titanfall 2.

Gott ist das schnell in dem Video. Aber stehenbleiben tötet in dem Spiel.


----------



## redspawn2005 (14. Mai 2021)

Bestes Game seit Langem!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (14. Mai 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> PC. Der Schwerpunkt des Spieles ist einfach anders im Vergleich zu den Spielen, die ich sonst spiele. Macht aber defintiv Spaß, aber ich find's etwas stressig Vom Gameplay für mich näher an Titanfall 2.
> 
> Gott ist das schnell in dem Video. Aber stehenbleiben tötet in dem Spiel.


Wenn man sich mal etwas an die Geschwindigkeit, die gefordert wird gewöhnt hat, gehts einigermaßen🙈, aber bei mir auch nur auf leichten Schwierigkeitsgraden, für alles andere ist meine Augen-Hirn-Hand Kombi komplett überfordert🤣
Das mit der Grafik empfinde ich nicht so, find das in WQHD 144HZ und Ultra Nightmare eigentlich richtig schön anzusehen🧐, man muss auch bedenken, was da innerhalb von teilweise Sekundenbruchteilen alles los ist aufm Monitor😄, nur Vollgas🤯


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2021)

Das stemmt meine 1060 leider nicht. Ich bleibe im FreeSync, um Ruckler zur vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (25. Mai 2021)

Resi Village durch, war richtig gut 👍
Jetzt viellleicht Resi 3, erst mal Demo herunterladen...


----------



## Aragonion (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## Tony- (29. Mai 2021)

Sehr sehr geil diese Trilogie 👆


----------



## Danimal (29. Mai 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1271593
> 
> Bestes Game seit Langem!


So sieht das hier auch aus. Ich liebe das! Stecke noch in Biome 3 fest, aber das packe ich noch. Was für ein geiles Spiel, housemarque kann es einfach.


----------



## Babaj (29. Mai 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil diese Trilogie 👆


Hattest du die auch schon zu 360/ PS3 gezockt? Bin auch am überlegen mir die zuzulegen, deswegen würde ich gerne mal deine Meinung hören, ob sich ein erneuter Kauf lohnt.


----------



## Tony- (29. Mai 2021)

Babaj schrieb:


> Hattest du die auch schon zu 360/ PS3 gezockt? Bin auch am überlegen mir die zuzulegen, deswegen würde ich gerne mal deine Meinung hören, ob sich ein erneuter Kauf lohnt.


Habe es auf dem PC gespielt; erst Teil 2 dann 1 und dann noch 2x Teil 2 durchgespielt.. Teil 3 n' paar mal angefangen, aber nie weit gekommen. Ist jetzt mein Vorhaben es nachzuholen. 
Als erstes finde ich die Controller Steuerung ganz gut, in originalen gab es keine native Unterstützung. 
Habe gestern mit Teil 1 angefangen und finde die visuelle Auffrischung ganz gut. Klar bisschen Detailarm, aber die Beleuchtung, die Texturen und die Charaktermodelle sind ganz hübsch geworden. 
Also es fühlt sich auf jeden fall ganz gut an da wieder einzutauchen, den coolen Soundtrack zu hören und auf "alte Bekannte" zu treffen. 
Wird aber ein Langzeitprojekt, sind immerhin über 100 Stunden Spielzeit drin. 
Schwierig zu sagen ob es sich lohnt... es ist gut umgesetzt, aber es nichts neues.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babaj (29. Mai 2021)

Ich zocke momentan noch den ersten Teil von Ori auf der Switch. Einfach herrlich gemacht.
Ab nächsten Monat geht's dann mit Alex Kidd in Miracle World DX weiter. ☺️


----------



## Martinwurst (29. Mai 2021)

Hab mir mal wieder nen komplett neuen Gaming PC zusammengebaut, da hat jetzt auch das MTB etwas drunter gelitten. 

Dazu jetzt den Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 bestellt und demnächst noch Forza Horizon 4


----------



## redspawn2005 (30. Mai 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> So sieht das hier auch aus. Ich liebe das! Stecke noch in Biome 3 fest, aber das packe ich noch. Was für ein geiles Spiel, housemarque kann es einfach.


Willkommen im Club, hänge auch im Biome 3  Bis ich erstmal gerafft hab, dass man den Raum vorm Boss einfach durchrennen kann und sich den Stress sparen kann  Trotzdem macht jeder Run aufs neue Spaß.


----------



## redspawn2005 (8. Juni 2021)

Hier auch gern nochmal. Kann dBrand nur jedem empfehlen der gern ne schwarze PS5 will…


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Juni 2021)

Was ist das? Eine Konsole? Ein Router?


----------



## redspawn2005 (8. Juni 2021)

Playstation 5  Schwarz macht das Design wenigstens halbwegs erträglich, da gefällt mir die xBox mal viel besser


----------



## Tony- (8. Juni 2021)

Also ich habe mal im Jahre 2008 einen Sony Toaster entworfen.. Warum Sony daraus eine Konsole gebastelt hat ist mir schleierhaft...  😅
War nur bisschen annersherum vorne oben und hinten unten schmal und mehr tief als hoch.


----------



## k0p3 (8. Juni 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Playstation 5  Schwarz macht das Design wenigstens halbwegs erträglich, da gefällt mir die xBox mal viel besser



Stimmt. 
Hab mir meinen Rasierapparat auch der Optik wegen gekauft.


----------



## redspawn2005 (8. Juni 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal im Jahre 2008 einen Sony Toaster entworfen.. Warum Sony daraus eine Konsole gebastelt hat ist mir schleierhaft...  😅
> War nur bisschen annersherum vorne oben und hinten unten schmal und mehr tief als hoch.
> Anhang anzeigen 1288484


Hast mal nen Patentanwalt befragt?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Juni 2021)

Endlich mal Greedfall rausgekramt, Gothic-like, macht Spaß. Aber nicht allzu anspruchsvoll auf normaler Schwierigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (11. Juni 2021)

Ich feier es total


----------



## redspawn2005 (24. Juni 2021)

Und wie es der Zufall so will, heute für nen Kollegen ne PS5 mit Ratchet&Clank geschossen, und der will nun nicht mehr


----------



## Tony- (24. Juni 2021)

Kannst dich als Scalper versuchen


----------



## redspawn2005 (24. Juni 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Kannst dich als Scalper versuchen
> Anhang anzeigen 1297236


Ne davon halte ich nix, jedenfalls nicht zu so Preisen. Werd die mal für 50€ mehr bei Kleinanzeigen reinsetzen, hab ja schliesslich stundenlang gesucht für den Kollegen. Und wenns keiner kauft geht sie eben zurück zu Amazon.


----------



## Tony- (24. Juni 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Ne davon halte ich nix, jedenfalls nicht zu so Preisen. Werd die mal für 50€ mehr bei Kleinanzeigen reinsetzen, hab ja schliesslich stundenlang gesucht für den Kollegen. Und wenns keiner kauft geht sie eben zurück zu Amazon.


Die loszuwerden wirg auf jeden Fall kein Problem darstellen


----------



## redspawn2005 (24. Juni 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Die loszuwerden wirg auf jeden Fall kein Problem darstellen


Da gehe ich stark von aus


----------



## Tony- (24. Juni 2021)

Ich spiele momentan Schpeiderman auf der PS5. In der Miles Morales Ultimate Edition ist auch Spider-Man Remastered dabei mit 3 DLC´s.. Viel Spielstoff.
Story ist natürlich typischer Amerikanischer Superhelden-Trash, Gameplay macht aber Bock und ist hübsch anzuschauen.


----------



## redspawn2005 (24. Juni 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan Schpeiderman auf der PS5. In der Miles Morales Ultimate Edition ist auch Spider-Man Remastered dabei mit 3 DLC´s.. Viel Spielstoff.
> Story ist natürlich typischer Amerikanischer Superhelden-Trash, Gameplay macht aber Bock und ist hübsch anzuschauen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1297248






Hab ich schon auf Platin, hat schon sehr viel Spaß gemacht und die Optik sowieso (habs im Performance RT Modus gespielt)  Grad bin ich an der PS5 Version von Metro Exodus dran, auch nen mega Spiel!


----------



## Permafrost (24. Juni 2021)

Auf steam is grad Forza horizon 4 im angebot
Ultimate edition 45€
Standart 35€

hab mir grad die ultimate geholt


falls wer bedarf hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (25. Juni 2021)

Aktuell spiel ich Lego Builders Journey.
Selten ein Spiel gespielt, was die Graka so gefordert hat 




Permafrost schrieb:


> Auf steam is grad Forza horizon 4 im angebot
> Ultimate edition 45€
> Standart 35€
> 
> ...



Is im Windows Store schon seit ner Woche so. Wegen Horizon 5, was bald rauskommt.
(Ok wurde wieder teuer gemacht dort)


----------



## NukaCola (25. Juni 2021)

Bei mir seit einiger Zeit wieder Diablo II LOD, mit PlugY.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. Juni 2021)

Bin noch bei Horizon Zero Dawn dran. Danach fange eventuell ich Control an


----------



## Babaj (26. Juni 2021)

Hab gestern mit Alex Kidd auf der Switch angefangen. Hab schon ganz vergessen wie geil das Spiel ist. Grafisch der heutigen Zeit gut angepasst. Allerdings dürfte der Schwierigkeitsgrad viele Kids abschrecken. Games waren definitiv schwerer früher.


----------



## redspawn2005 (26. Juni 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Bin noch bei Horizon Zero Dawn dran. Danach fange eventuell ich Control an


Control kann ich auch empfehlen. Ist zwar „leicht“ durch das Spiel, macht aber grad deswegen Laune


----------



## Aldar (27. Juni 2021)

Gerade hetze ich Lara durch yamatai... Gibt's gerade noch für 3 Euro auf Stadia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (27. Juni 2021)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (28. Juni 2021)

Horizon habe ich durch. Habe nun doch GTA V nochmal angefangen :


----------



## Tony- (28. Juni 2021)

Demon's Souls.. Soooo episch das Spiel  ⚔️


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juni 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Bin noch bei Horizon Zero Dawn dran.



Habe ich vor einer Woche angefangen. Der Kracher. Wie Witcher 3, aber mit erheblich besserer Kampfsteuerung, übersichtlichem Crafting und konsistenterer Story. Und sowas von schön. Bin schwer bekleistert. 
Control ist seit Januar installiert, habe aber irgendwie keine Lust


----------



## Seven-Eleven (7. Juli 2021)

GTA V fast am Ende wieder!
Habe nun schonmal mit Metro Exodus angefangen.


----------



## Tony- (7. Juli 2021)

Wreckfest für zwischendurch gekauft


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Juli 2021)

Beim Steam Summer Sale nur einen Titel gekauft, Slay the Spire. Roguelike mit Karten. Grandioser Kauf, allerdings mit Pech bei den Karten auch ordentlich Frustfaktor. Geht von nichtmal bis zum ersten Boss kommen bis Endboss mit vollen HP besiegen (habe ich eben mit dem Defect und krass viel Block geschafft). Sehr empfehlenswert für ne Runde zwischendurch.


----------



## luchslistig (15. Juli 2021)

mal als Gegenpol zu dem ganzen Gezocke hier, hab ich für den ORF an einem Beitrag zum Thema
"Gaming Disorder" mitgewirkt.
Der kam jetzt vor kurzem Live im TV und wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
https://tvthek.orf.at/profile/Thema...n-wird-Computerspielen-problematisch/14958288


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juli 2021)

Ne, die Viertelstunde zocken ich lieber. Hab ja frei.
Btw: Abhängigkeitserkrankung, wenn ich klugscheißen darf.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Juli 2021)

Metro Exodus in der letzten Phase.......
Habe aber schon Control angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim1990 (30. Juli 2021)

luchslistig schrieb:


> as a counterpoint to the whole gamble here, I have a contribution on the topic for ORF
> "Gaming Disorder" contributed.
> It recently came live on TV and I didn't want to withhold it from you:
> https://tvthek.orf.at/profile/Thema/11523190/Thema/14098560/Flucht-oder-Sucht-wann-wird-Computerspielen-problematik/14958288


Für ein Uniprojekt habe ich zum Thema Spielsucht recherchiert. Ich werde nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen, da wir mit der Datenerhebung noch nicht fertig sind, aber es gibt eine starke Korrelation zwischen Gaming-Sucht und Glücksspielsucht. Wir waren von dieser kanadischen Studie fasziniert https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/30121839/ und wollten sehen, wie es um deutsche Spieler und Glücksspieler steht.

Bislang sind die Ergebnisse beunruhigend. Trotz des harten Durchgreifens der Regierung gegen das Glücksspiel und der Tatsache, dass es eine Reihe von Ratgebern wie diesen https://www.casinoinspektor.de/sonderbeitraege/spielsucht-vermeiden auf fast jeder Glücksspielseite gibt, gibt es hierzulande immer noch ein massives Problem mit dem Spielen. Es gibt ein ganz bestimmtes Profil einer süchtigen Persönlichkeit, die zum Glücksspiel neigt, und wir haben die Veranlagung häufig bei jungen Menschen zwischen 18 und 25 Jahren gesehen.

Dies ist ein weiterer Grund, warum ich Lootboxen in modernen Spielen nicht ausstehen kann. Während das eigentliche Glücksspiel reguliert ist, sind Beutekisten und andere ähnliche Formen des Glücksspiels völlig legal und für Kinder weithin zugänglich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juli 2021)

Neuroanatomisch dürfte da auch ziemlich genau das gleiche passieren, das unterstreicht auch die gefundene hohe Impulsivität bei den spiel/zocksüchtigen Personen in der Stichprobe der Kanadier:innen. Dazu kommt es beim Zocken vermutlich zu weniger self monitoring, weil es nicht so stark stigmatisiert ist und als nicht so gefährlich gilt. Die Frage die bleibt ist, was mit den Anteilen ist, die spielsüchtig, aber nicht zocksüchtig, zocksüchtig, aber nicht spielsüchtig oder weder noch sind.

PS: Hab die Studie grade mal fix gelesen und finde sie von der theoretischen Einbettung eher mau. Am interessantesten finde ich - als Kliniker  - tatsächlich die hohen Korrelationen mit verschiedenen Achse 1 Erkrankungen und Substanzkonsumstörungen. Schade, dass Achse 2 außer Acht gelassen wurde.


----------



## rapidrabbit (31. Juli 2021)

Von ein paar kleinen Bugs abgesehen machts Laune. Das Reisesystem ist etwas unübersichtlich oder ich bin zu doof.


----------



## NukaCola (31. Juli 2021)

Hab's Gestern angespielt und bin positiv überrascht. Die Atmosphäre hat mich echt gebannt. 
Aber ja, hier und da gibts Probleme. Warten wir mal Patches ab...

Wobei mittlerweile wieder The Witcher III hoch im Kurs steht. Der zweite Durchgang, nach einer seeeeeehr
langen Pause. Aber es macht immer noch einen riesen Spaß.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. August 2021)

Bin bei Far Cry 4 dran... Allerdings in der Endphase


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. August 2021)

Das habe ich seit Monaten offen. Ist extrem redundant, finde ich.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. August 2021)

Ist bei mir schon der dritte oder vierte Durchlauf.


----------



## rapidrabbit (14. August 2021)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (15. August 2021)

Habe AC III angefangen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (15. August 2021)

Heute die beta mal angefangen


----------



## kordesh (16. August 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Heute die beta mal angefangen
> Anhang anzeigen 1323515



Und? Erstes Fazit?


----------



## Permafrost (16. August 2021)

@kordesh voller flashback in die alten Tage.
Hab die Beta noch nicht lang gespielt weil ich am WE keine Zeit hatte, also gestern vllt. ne Stunde mal reingeschaut. 
N paar Wegpunkte haben sich nicht auf Anhieb aktivieren lassen und die Bereiche wo man Gegner anklickt zum angreifen muss man gefühlt richtig erwischen teilweise (im Vergleich D3).
Es sind noch einige lags drin in Kampf Situationen. 
Mal schauen was da noch so behoben wird bis Ende September.

freu mich jedenfalls drauf aus Nostalgie gründen, das Geld bereue ich jedenfalls nicht aber man muss wissen dass es halt n altes Spiel aufgehübscht ist


----------



## kordesh (16. August 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> @kordesh voller flashback in die alten Tage.
> Hab die Beta noch nicht lang gespielt weil ich am WE keine Zeit hatte, also gestern vllt. ne Stunde mal reingeschaut.
> N paar Wegpunkte haben sich nicht auf Anhieb aktivieren lassen und die Bereiche wo man Gegner anklickt zum angreifen muss man gefühlt richtig erwischen teilweise (im Vergleich D3).
> Es sind noch einige lags drin in Kampf Situationen.
> ...



Geil! Habe ich richtig Bock drauf auf den Flashback! 
Genau das habe ich erwartet! Also das alte D2 in hübscher! So wie sich das gehört für so ein Spiel!
Werde das mit 2 Kumpels von mir anfangen zu zocken. Hatten wir „damals“ schon immer zusammen gespielt: Totenbeschwörer und 2x Zaubererin…
Ich hole mir die Beta auch… scheiß auf die kleinen Bugs…


----------



## m0wlheld (16. August 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077 auf der PS5. Hat ewig gedauert, aber dann hat der Kauf geklappt. Der Kauf einer PS5 wohlgemerkt, von CP2077 war ja nie ein Problem.


----------



## Permafrost (16. August 2021)

@kordesh schau aber mal wie da noch ne Beta kommt, die lief glaub ich blos bis heute.

ich hab wie immer nen Barbaren angefangen, danach kommt n Paladin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubba. (18. August 2021)

Ich hab letzte Woche Tetris Effect gekauft... Das macht scheiße süchtig  aber ein echter Tipp. Auch gut zum Abschalten und Runterfahren


----------



## Tony- (18. August 2021)

Grad Little Nightmares gekauft


----------



## Tony- (22. August 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Und? Erstes Fazit?


Original nie gespielt und habe heute die Beta auf der PS 5 ausprobiert.. so nach ner viertel stunde hatte ich kein Bock mehr..
Diablo III hat mich damals noch einige Stunden gut unterhalten.., aber das II ist wirklich nur für Leute, die geflaschbäckt werden wollen 😬 
Glaube ich.. oder die, die auf Retro-Indies stehen.


----------



## NukaCola (22. August 2021)

GTA San Andreas aufm PC... oh man, das spielt sich teilweise mal echt "unkomfortabel"  
Danach gehts vielleicht nochmal mit dem 4ten Teil weiter. Den 5ten hab erst vor einiger Zeit durchgespielt.


----------



## JohnCasey (22. August 2021)

Aufgrund von Masochismus zocke ich immer mal wieder League of Legends.
Ansonsten hab ich hier noch die zwei letzten Teile Tomb Raider auf der SSD rumliegen, die ich nach und nach angehen werde.
Cyberpunk 2077 finde ich seelenlos, das hab ich ca. 30h angespielt und dann beschlossen, es noch min. 1 Jahr reifen zu lassen. Vielleicht ist es dann halbwegs bugfrei und die NPCs sind nicht nur Marionetten.

Sehnsüchtig gewartet wird auf Die Siedler


----------



## redspawn2005 (23. August 2021)

Hab Ghost of Tsushima gerade mit der neuen PS5-Version angefangen. Was ein grandioses Spiel!


----------



## Aldar (23. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Aufgrund von Masochismus zocke ich immer mal wieder League of Legends.


Bei mir hat das nichts mit Masochismus zu tun sondern mit FOCUS ( Fuck off cause ur stupid). 
wenn man da ohne Ambitionen ran geht finde ich das immer noch gut


----------



## JohnCasey (23. August 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> wenn man da ohne Ambitionen ran geht finde ich das immer noch gut



Selbst, wenn du im Ranked nicht vorwärts kommen willst, dann hast du viel zu oft toxische Trolle oder ragende Kiddies dabei, die dir das gesamte Spiel zerstören. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass verlieren schlimm wäre, es geht darum, wie ein sportives Spiel gehandhabt wird und Sportsgeist kann man in LoL suchen gehen. Ich mag das Spiel sehr, aber es ist schon schwierig, mit den ganzen psychsich Kranken dort klarzukommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> den ganzen psychsich Kranken



Aber sonst geht's dir gut, Herr Psychiater?


----------



## Danimal (23. August 2021)

Ich muss es nochmal loswerden: "Returnal" auf der PS5 ist mit großem Abstand das Beste, was mir seit langem untergekommen ist. Sauschwierig, aber fair, coole Story, ultragute Controls, extrem hoher Wiederspielwert.
Ganz im Gegenteil dazu Far Cry 5, das ich neulich im Sonderangebot gekauft habe und definitiv nicht zu Ende spielen werde. Was für eine langweilige Sch**ße, Open-World-Standardkost von vor 10 Jahren. Das Setting und die Geschichte sind im Grunde Days Gone nicht unähnlich, mit dem Unterschied, dass Days Gone viel immersiver und vielschichtiger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (23. August 2021)




----------



## JohnCasey (23. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber sonst geht's dir gut, Herr Psychiater?


Mir gehts blendend. Einigen LoL-Spielern eher nicht, wenn man so mitbekommt, wie die ausrasten und völlig eskalieren oder nach dem ersten verlorenen Turm das Spiel hinschmeißen  
Da werden Dinge geschrieben, die würdest du nicht mal Hitler face to face entgegenbringen, aber hey, alles ganz normal entwickelte Menschen, sicher... 
Brauchen wir aber nicht weiter diskutieren, ich bin kein Psychater und die LoL-"Community" nicht heilbar, so ist das eben.


----------



## kordesh (23. August 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Original nie gespielt und habe heute die Beta auf der PS 5 ausprobiert.. so nach ner viertel stunde hatte ich kein Bock mehr..
> Diablo III hat mich damals noch einige Stunden gut unterhalten.., aber das II ist wirklich nur für Leute, die geflaschbäckt werden wollen 😬
> Glaube ich.. oder die, die auf Retro-Indies stehen.



Klingt so, als könnte es mir gefallen  😜
Ich habe Diablo II wirklich extrem viel gespielt und es wurde mir nie langeweilig! Neben Half Life 1+2 eins meiner Evergreens.
Ich glaube es ist auch nochmal ein Unterschied, ob man das auf der Konsole oder am PC spielt.
Diablo III z.B fand ich auf dem PC auch sehr viel besser als auf der Konsole. Ich hatte das bis Anfang letzter Woche nur auf der Konsole gespielt und mir dann auf meinem neuen Laptop installiert - das bockt einfach viel mehr und ist auch besser zu spielen, meiner Meinung nach. Allerdings bin ich noch Maus+Tastaturkind (fast) erster Stunde.
Ich habe es auch nie verstanden, wie es damals aufkam, dass man Shooter auf der Konsole mit einem Controller gespielt hat.... bis heute... Jetzt schließt man einen Xbox Controller an den PC an um damit einen Shooter zu zocken. Geht nicht in meinen eweiggestrigen Schädel


----------



## Tony- (23. August 2021)

Ich bin mitm Controller aufgewachsen 
Schnelle Egoshhoter / Multiplayer spiele ich noch gerne mit Maus und Tastatur aber den ganzen Rest lieber mit dem Gamepad. Diablo soll damit auch sehr gut wenn nicht besser funktionieren.. ist aber natürlich nix für den Flashback.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> , ich bin kein Psychater



Prima, dann sind wir uns ja einig, dass wir Diagnosen den Profis überlassen und die kurzen Frustlunten von Arschlöchern im Internet nicht als psychische Erkrankungen zusammenfassen. Psychisch erkrankte Menschen haben mit genug Stigma zu kämpfen, was ein wesentlicher Grund ist, wieso sie sich zu spät Hilfe holen.


Bezüglich Controller: Als wir Borderlands 1 und 2 im Coop gezockt haben, hat unser Sniper im Team mit Controller gezockt. Wohlgemerkt saßen wir alle am PC. (JAJAJA, Borderlands Snipern ist kein richtiges Snipern).


----------



## kordesh (23. August 2021)

Ich bin auf dem neuen Rechner nochmal Black Mesa angefangen. Irgendwie hatte ich das nie komplett zu Ende gespielt.

Was haben die Macher bitte aus dem Level Xen gemacht?! Das ist ja der absolute Oberhammer! 
Ich bin schwer begeistert von diesem Spiel! Auch wegen der Geschichte dahinter. Mega!






Und das Original aus Half Life...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. August 2021)

Hartes Gefarme in Diablo 3. Ohne low lvl Snaphot Rifts, einfach jeden Charakter auf 70 und losgeriftet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2021)

Schon wieder neue Season?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. August 2021)

Seit 23.07, Season 24. Ethereals wegen bevorstehendem D2:Resurrected Release 




__





						Season 24 | Ethereal Memory | Has Ended!
					

Season 24 | Ethereal Memory | Has Ended! - Diablo III




					us.diablo3.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. August 2021)

Da könnte ich ja glatt mal wieder.


----------



## Tony- (29. August 2021)

Chernobylite mal installiert.. sieht schon ganz nett aus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. August 2021)

Sieht grafikhungrig aus.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (29. August 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Chernobylite mal installiert.. sieht schon ganz nett aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1330776
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1330777



Erzähl ma wie es ist, bitte.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. August 2021)

Bin mit Doom 2016 fast fertig und bei AC Black Flag bin ich schon recht weit.....


----------



## Tony- (29. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sieht grafikhungrig aus.


Joa schon.. hat aber Nvidia DLLS und AMD FSR,  womit sich die Framerate locker verdoppeln lässt ohne nennenswerte Einbußen. 


SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Erzähl ma wie es ist, bitte.


"Scifi-Survival-Horror-RPG"
Trifft glaube ich ganz gut. Erst mal ist es sehr atmosphärisch dank Grafik und Sond, könnte ein AAA Spiel sein.. Bei der Inszenierung von Dialogen und Interaktionen merkt aber man, dass es ein Indie ist, ist aber Ok.
Survival Spiele habe ich noch keine gespielt und deswegen keine Ahnung ob das gut umgesetzt wurde.. Man muss jedenfalls sein Lager aufbauen in dem man es mit Gegenständen ausstattet und Leute rekrutiert, die man zu versorgen hat in dem man diese auf Besorgungsmissionen schickt und selber welche erledigt. Dadurch wird nebenbei die Hauptstory vorangetrieben glaube ich.. Werde es auf jeden Fall weiter spielen, allein schon um Tschernobyl virtuell ein wenig zu erkunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2021)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal anmerken, dass ich Horizon Zero Dawn (PC) ein absolut bombastisches Spiel finde. Beim Crafting System merkt man teilweise deutlich, dass es ein Konsolengame ist, bei dem hier und da die Komplexität reduziert wurde und selten ist die KI etwas begriffsstutzig. Ansonsten ist die Grafik eine absolute Augenweide, das Kampfsystem nach kurzer Eingewöhnung trotz 3rd Person und Schusswaffen extrem intuitiv aber nicht unterfordernd und vor allem habe ich selten, vielleicht auch nie, ein Spiel gespielt, bei dem die Story so gut ist. Nicht so voller Wendungen und Unwägbarkeiten wie bei Bioshock - eine Serie, die ich sehr schätze - aber auch nicht so Tapetenhaft wie bei vielen immer ähnlichen Rollenspielen. Aktuelle Problematiken werden aufgegriffen und sehr subtil und durchdacht umgesetzt. Für meisten Sachen, bei denen ich dachte "Wäh, wie unlogisch ist das?" folgt irgendwann eine sinnvolle Erklärung. Die meisten Teile des Spiels wirken irgendwie realistisch - vorstellbar. Man möchte die Geschichte von Zero Dawn erforschen, der Spannungsbogen baut sich sauber auf. Es wird nicht alles enthüllt, wodurch eine gewisse dystopische Maschinenzeit-Mystik erhalten bleibt. Einfluss von Spieler:innenentscheidungen auf den Spielverlauf wären ein Nice-to-have, geht aber auch so voll klar. Alles andere wäre bei der Komplexität der Erzählung auch schwer umzusetzen.
Die Protagonistin ist menschlich-vielschichtig und nicht sexualisiert, mit der angenehmste und charaktervollste Avatar in einem Spiel bisher. Auch die Nebencharaktere sind zwar nicht so ausgearbeitet, aber dennoch starke Individuen. Die Side-Quests ergeben Sinn und fügen sich an die Story. Die Redundanzen, die aufgrund der beschränkten Spielmechaniken dabei entstehen, werden durch gutes Questwriting weitgehend erträglich. Es fehlt trotz der großen Zahl an Collectibles ein bisschen an postapokalyptischen Details, die man in irgendwelchen Ecken der Welt finden und entdecken kann, wobei das Meckern auf hohem Niveau ist, der Detailreichtum der Welt ist insgesamt krass. Teilweise bin ich einfach an Klippen langgelaufen und habe geguckt.
Endgame ist herausfordernd, zieht aber noch nicht so. Da müsste es noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten geben, geilen Scheiß zu farmen oder krasse Skills zu erwerben.
Bin hart am überlegen, was da jetzt mithalten kann und freu mich auf den Nachfolger.


----------



## redspawn2005 (30. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal anmerken, dass ich Horizon Zero Dawn ein absolut bombastisches Spiel finde. Beim Crafting System merkt man teilweise deutlich, dass es ein Konsolengame ist, bei dem hier und da die Komplexität reduziert wurde und selten ist die KI etwas begriffsstutzig. Ansonsten ist die Grafik eine absolute Augenweide, das Kampfsystem nach kurzer Eingewöhnung trotz 3rd Person und Schusswaffen extrem intuitiv aber nicht unterfordernd und vor allem habe ich selten, vielleicht auch nie, ein Spiel gespielt, bei dem die Story so gut ist. Nicht so voller Wendungen und Unwägbarkeiten wie bei Bioshock - eine Serie, die ich sehr schätze - aber auch nicht so Tapetenhaft wie bei vielen immer ähnlichen Rollenspielen. Aktuelle Problematiken werden aufgegriffen und sehr subtil und durchdacht umgesetzt. Für meisten Sachen, bei denen ich dachte "Wäh, wie unlogisch ist das?" folgt irgendwann eine sinnvolle Erklärung. Die meisten Teile des Spiels wirken irgendwie realistisch - vorstellbar. Man möchte die Geschichte von Zero Dawn erforschen, der Spannungsbogen baut sich sauber auf. Es wird nicht alles enthüllt, wodurch eine gewisse dystopische Maschinenzeit-Mystik erhalten bleibt. Einfluss von Spieler:innenentscheidungen auf den Spielverlauf wären ein Nice-to-have, geht aber auch so voll klar. Alles andere wäre bei der Komplexität der Erzählung auch schwer umzusetzen.
> Die Protagonistin ist menschlich-vielschichtig und nicht sexualisiert, mit der angenehmste und charaktervollste Avatar in einem Spiel bisher. Auch die Nebencharaktere sind zwar nicht so ausgearbeitet, aber dennoch starke Individuen. Die Side-Quests ergeben Sinn und fügen sich an die Story. Die Redundanzen, die aufgrund der beschränkten Spielmechaniken dabei entstehen, werden durch gutes Questwriting weitgehend erträglich. Es fehlt trotz der großen Zahl an Collectibles ein bisschen an postapokalyptischen Details, die man in irgendwelchen Ecken der Welt finden und entdecken kann, wobei das Meckern auf hohem Niveau ist, der Detailreichtum der Welt ist insgesamt krass. Teilweise bin ich einfach an Klippen langgelaufen und habe geguckt.
> Endgame ist herausfordernd, zieht aber noch nicht so. Da müsste es noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten geben, geilen Scheiß zu farmen oder krasse Skills zu erwerben.
> Bin hart am überlegen, was da jetzt mithalten kann und freu mich auf den Nachfolger.








So ähnlich gehts mir grad bei Ghost of Tsushima


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2021)

Man munkelt ja über eine PC-Portierung.


----------



## redspawn2005 (30. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Man munkelt ja über eine PC-Portierung.


Echt? Meinst die machen so nen Bruch bei den Exclusives? Gönnen würde ich das den PC-lern ja, denn das Spiel ist echt nen Meisterwerk...


----------



## Danimal (30. August 2021)

Das PS5-Upgrade für Ghost of Tsushima ist mit 30€ zwar teuer, aber das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Noch responsiver, flüssiger und mit Controller-Feedback. Das ist definitiv ein Meisterwerk.


----------



## redspawn2005 (30. August 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das PS5-Upgrade für Ghost of Tsushima ist mit 30€ zwar teuer, aber das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Noch responsiver, flüssiger und mit Controller-Feedback. Das ist definitiv ein Meisterwerk.


Eins der wenigen Games was selbst bei Vollpreis *jeden* einzelnen Cent wert ist…


----------



## Seven-Eleven (30. August 2021)

Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert?








						Quake on Steam
					

Developed by the award-winning id Software, Quake® is the ground-breaking, original dark fantasy first-person shooter that inspires today’s retro-style FPS games. With Quake (Enhanced), experience the authentic, updated, and visually enhanced version of the original.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Danimal (30. August 2021)

Im Original habe ich mehrere Jahre Lebenszeit gelassen - zählt das auch?


----------



## kordesh (13. September 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Was ich gerade aktuell noch regelmäßig auf der Switch zocke:
> 
> 
> Doom. Habs mir erst am Freitag im Sale für 50% vom UVP gekauft und bin überrascht, wie geil das Spiel ist. Auch in der Variante auf dem kleinen Dispaly und nicht im Dock am TV mit ordentlichem Controller noch gut spielbar!...



... Doom Eternal jetzt auch am PC. Habs jetzt zwar erst 2,5h gespielt, aber: JUUUUUUNGE bockt das! 
Auf der Switch fande ich das schon echt ganz geil. Aber auf dem PC mit der viel besseren Grafik und Tastatur + Maus, einfach gut! 

Das Aufrüsten der Waffen und die vielen verschiedenen Waffenmodis, das Sammeln von Rüstung per Brenner, Munition per Kettensäge usw, bockt mir wie sau!
Irgendwie dann doch schon ein bisschen komplexer und nicht nur dummes rumgeballer. 
Man muss schon planen, welches Monster man wo und vor allem wie erledigt, wenn Gesundheit, Rüstung und Munition knapp werden (was bei mir eigentlich immer der Fall ist ).


----------



## Laphroaig10 (18. September 2021)

Jagged Alliance 1 soeben installiert
gibts aktuell gratis bei Steam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whip (21. September 2021)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Jagged Alliance 1 soeben installiert
> gibts aktuell gratis bei Steam


Geil!! Hab sofort den Dschungel-Sound im Ohr und Ivans Russisch 
Hab aber vor allem den zweiten Teil rauf und runter gezockt, bestimmt 6-7 mal die Kampagne durch mit allen Nebenquests etc.

Komme momentan kaum zum Zocken aber wenn:
PC: Escape from Tarkov 
PS4: Apex legends, Rainbow Six Siege und selten mal meinen alten Lieblings-Konsolen-Shooter Titanfall 2


----------



## redspawn2005 (22. September 2021)

Also für das „Erstwerk“ von dem Studio ist das ne echte Perle. Selbst mit fast 40 macht’s mega Spaß


----------



## Tony- (22. September 2021)

Klasse der Haase..


----------



## kordesh (22. September 2021)

Man kann in Diablo 2 Resurrected die alten Savegames aus Diablo 2 importieren.

Meine Savegames waren irgendwo gespeichert.
Die gute Nachricht: ein Freund hat die bei sich gefunden.

Die schlechte Nachricht: 





Es hat nicht zufällig jemand n externes Diskettenlaufwerk rumfliegen?!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (22. September 2021)

hab ich sogar 
irgendwo


btw
ich hab 2016 noch ein Angebot für ne Ausschreibung auf Papier und Diskette erhalten
meine Vermutung war, die Firma wollte die Dinger auch nur los werden


----------



## redspawn2005 (1. Oktober 2021)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das bockt. Aber wenn man sich drauf einlässt und nen bissl auf „Strange“ steht, dann ist es ein richtig geiles Game. Mal was ganz anderes.


----------



## Tony- (1. Oktober 2021)

Ja ein an sich interessantes Spiel, aber das eigentliche Gameplay fand ich langweilig bis nervig und die Logistik unnötig verkompliziert.


----------



## redspawn2005 (1. Oktober 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ja ein an sich interessantes Spiel, aber das eigentliche Gameplay fand ich langweilig bis nervig und die Logistik unnötig verkompliziert.


Da geb ich dir zum Teil Recht, hab allerdings auch erst 4 Stunden. Aber allein die Story ist so herrlich strange. Hab gelesen, dass die ersten Stunden sehr zäh sein sollen aber es dann noch besser wird. Nur bisher finde ich es null zäh. Allerdings ist es schon sehr speziell und ich verstehe voll, dass viele die Art des Spiels nicht mögen/mochten. Musste mich auch “zwingen“ es mal anzufangen, nun komm ich aber nicht mehr weg von xD


----------



## kordesh (1. Oktober 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1348019
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das bockt. Aber wenn man sich drauf einlässt und nen bissl auf „Strange“ steht, dann ist es ein richtig geiles Game. Mal was ganz anderes.



Was ist denn das für ein Spiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (1. Oktober 2021)

Death Stranding, die Directors Cut Version nehme ich an. Da hat sich so einiges verbessert seit 2019 sehe ich grad.. Vielleicht ist es jetzt doch etwas weniger nervig


----------



## redspawn2005 (1. Oktober 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Death Stranding, die Directors Cut Version nehme ich an. Da hat sich so einiges verbessert seit 2019 sehe ich grad.. Vielleicht ist es jetzt doch etwas weniger nervig


Korrekt, hab auf die PS5-Version gewartet  Böse Zungen nennen es einen DHL-Simulatur. Glaub entweder man kommt rein ins Game und liebt es (grad zum „entschleunigen“), oder man hasst es


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Oktober 2021)

Grade Control angefangen. Nicht ganz meine Steuerung, aber ganz nice. Bin mal gespannt, ob's am Ende blöd wird.


----------



## dinooo (11. Oktober 2021)

Gibts empfehlenswertes Open World für die Xbox?
Ist cyberpunk die 70€ wert?


----------



## Tony- (11. Oktober 2021)

Open World habe ich mir gerade in Form von Far Cry 6 gekauft. Nicht viel gespielt weil keine Zeit, aber Ersteindruck ist ganz gut. Fühlt sich bisschen wie Teil 3 an, was mich damals sehr begeistert hat.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2021)

Microsoft arbeitet angeblich an einer Zero Dawn Veröffentlichung.

Semi Open World: Control.

The Outer Worlds (kaum ein Spiel, dem ich so ambivalent gegenüberstehe).

Far Cry (bin bekennender Fan von 5 und New Dawn, die ja viele nicht mögen).

The Witcher 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (12. Oktober 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> The Outer Worlds (kaum ein Spiel, dem ich so ambivalent gegenüberstehe).



Erzähl mal warum.
Als es angekündigt wurde, war ich absolut hyped als alter New Vegas Fan.
Leider waren die Reviews eher ernüchternd.

Bin nicht sicher ob es den hohen "so geil wie die damaligen Obidian Spiele" Erwartungen gerecht wird.

Und so wirklich Open world isses ja nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Oktober 2021)

@SickboyLC4 Outerworlds macht sehr viel richtig: Die teilweise sehr großen Maps lassen ein Open World gefühl entstehen, man kann die Story - allerdings nur das Ende - beeinflussen, es gibt für die meisten Aufgaben verschiedene Lösungswege, die Umgebungsgrafik - insbesondere die Fauna - überzeugt. Die Story ist nett und ausreichend skurril, aber auch nicht krass skurril.
Gleichzeitig fehlt es an tiefe, das Spiel holt emotional kaum ab, die Charaktere bleiben oberflächlich, die Lücken fühlen sich nach Faulheit bei Writing an und nicht - wie zB. bei Zero Dawn - nach Geheimnissen, die Geheimnisse bleiben werden. Viele langatmige Passagen und viel Hin- und Hergerenne. Das Kampfsystem ist zwar simpel, fühlt sich aber nicht so richtig flüssig an. Der Balleranteil ist relativ gering, eine sinnvoll erscheinende Lösung mit einem Combat-Charakter dürfte kaum möglich sein (nicht probiert). Die Charakterentwicklung passt, erweckt aber keine Begeisterung, das Rollenspielelement fühlt sich etwas fantasielos umgesetzt an. Viele Maps sind zu klein, die Grafik von Menschen und Gegnern ist mäßig. Beim Nachladen von Texturen kommt es zu merklichen Verzögerungen in der Bewegung. Es gibt so hübsche Puschelbüsche, die aber erst richtig scharf werden, wenn man stehen bleibt.
Ich würde sagen, da fehlt ein Jahr Entwicklungszeit.


----------



## kordesh (12. Oktober 2021)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit Blizzard los?! 
Eben 40€ für n Grafikupdate nehmen und dann die Server nicht bereit stellen?! 
Wenn man sich nichtmal Dienstagnachmittags bei Diablo 2 einloggen kann… quasi das Ganze Wochenende auch nicht….


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Oktober 2021)

Die müssen teure Kanzleien bezahlen, die gegen die eigenen Mitarbeiter:innen vorgehen, damit nicht die nächste Scheiße an die Oberfläche gespült wird.


----------



## kordesh (13. Oktober 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die müssen teure Kanzleien bezahlen, die gegen die eigenen Mitarbeiter:innen vorgehen, damit nicht die nächste Scheiße an die Oberfläche gespült wird.



Hab’s mal gerade nachgelesen. Ist ja übel, was da gerade abgeht. 
Eigentlich sollte man die Spiele boykottieren. Aber:
1. ist den Mitarbeitern dort keinen deut damit geholfen.
2. hätte ich den Boykott bei Diablo 2 auf keinen Fall lange durchgehalten. 

Ich bin wieder sowas von hart angefixt! Trotz der massiven Serverprobleme. Gerade dieses alte Spielsystem mit dem kleinen Inventar, Tränke saufen, „komplizierte“ Belegung der Fähigkeiten über die F-Tasten usw, zusammen mit echt guter Grafik…. Nostalgie pur! 2 Freunde von mir mit denen ich vor 20 Jahren schon immer auf LANs usw war, hatten das zocken so die letzen 10 Jahre eingestellt und sich extra für das Spiel Gamingnotebook und -PC gekauft. 
Außerdem endlich mal wieder ein Spiel, wo man sich wirklich in Ruhe anguckt, welche Gegenstände man gefunden hat, weil man überall kleine „Schätze“ findet. 
Nicht wie bei Diablo 3, wo man irgendwann einfach alles eingesammelt und vertickt hat.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2021)

Hauptstory von Control durch. Ziemlich solides bid stellenweise geniales Spiel, ist bei Remedy aber auch mit zu rechnen. Durchaus empfehlenswert. Nur das Balancing ist hin und wieder etwas seltsam, besonders wenn die Nebenmissionen mal eben 12 Anläufe brauchen, die Hauptstory aber so durchläuft.

Habe jetzt May Payne und Alan Wake im Visier


----------



## Tony- (16. Oktober 2021)

Control fand ich richtig gut.
Max 3 ist heute noch ganz gut spielbar. 1&2 würde ich glaube ich nicht mehr anfassen.


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Sieht gar nicht so übel aus für ein 8 Jahre altes Spiel, fühlt sich auch kaum altbacken kann..


----------



## Bubba. (17. Oktober 2021)

Eindrücke/ Meinungen zur Crysis remastered Trilogy?
Ich hab Crysis 2 geliebt, allerdings fand ich das Remaster von Crysis 1 letztes Jahr ziemlich mau und buggy. Würdet Ihr zuschlagen?


----------



## Danimal (17. Oktober 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hauptstory von Control durch. Ziemlich solides bid stellenweise geniales Spiel, ist bei Remedy aber auch mit zu rechnen. Durchaus empfehlenswert. Nur das Balancing ist hin und wieder etwas seltsam, besonders wenn die Nebenmissionen mal eben 12 Anläufe brauchen, die Hauptstory aber so durchläuft.
> 
> Habe jetzt May Payne und Alan Wake im Visier


Alleine für das Aschenbecherlabyrinth und den Uhrenkeller liebe ich dieses Spiel!
Fangt bloß nicht mit Returnal an! Hab es jetzt zweimal durch und muss trotzdem weiterspielen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Oktober 2021)

Returnal. Sehr wohl. Wird gecheckt. Edit: FckSht. Playstation

Hab noch das Foundation DLC und den AWE DLC Boss ausstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (17. Oktober 2021)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Eindrücke/ Meinungen zur Crysis remastered Trilogy?
> Ich hab Crysis 2 geliebt, allerdings fand ich das Remaster von Crysis 1 letztes Jahr ziemlich mau und buggy. Würdet Ihr zuschlagen?



Witzig. Ich fand Crysis 1 Remastered wirklich mega, Crysis 2 ok und 3 habe ich nicht zu Ende gespielt, weil ich das Spiel echt nicht geil fand. Grafisch zwar echt krass, aber irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Bubba. (18. Oktober 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Witzig. Ich fand Crysis 1 Remastered wirklich mega, Crysis 2 ok und 3 habe ich nicht zu Ende gespielt, weil ich das Spiel echt nicht geil fand. Grafisch zwar echt krass, aber irgendwie langweilig.


Ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab es auf der PS4 gespielt. Keine Ahnung, wie es auf dem PC ist. Ich fand es nicht besonders gut technisch, es gab einige Glitches in der Grafik. Kurz vor Schluß bin ich durch einen Durchgang einfach nicht durchgekommen. Trotz Level neustarten ging nix mehr, hab dann frustriert deinstalliert.
Es hat mich auch von der Atmosphäre nicht so mitgerissen wie C2 - alleine schon der OST von Hans Zimmer... hab auch die Anzugstimme aus Teil 2 vermisst.
Ich schau mir mal ein paar Walkthroughs an


----------



## Tony- (18. Oktober 2021)

Crysisse waren zur ihrer Zeit auch nur solide Shooter und auf dem PC gute Techdemos.. Muss man jetzt nicht unbedingt nachholen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Tony- (18. Oktober 2021)

Außer man steht total auf Sci-Fi-Zukunft- Endzeit-Alians.. Dings.
Da kann ich noch Titanfall 2 empfehlen. Mit Parcours, Zeitsprüngen und den Mechs hat es bisschen mehr Abwechslung beim Gameplay.


----------



## kordesh (18. Oktober 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Crysisse waren zur ihrer Zeit auch nur solide Shooter und auf dem PC gute Techdemos.. Muss man jetzt nicht unbedingt nachholen meiner Meinung nach.



Einspruch 😜 
Crysis 1 war meiner Meinung nach überragend!
Alleine die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten irgendwelche Gegner auszuschalten. Leise killen, ohne andere Wachen hellhörig zu machen, einfach reinrockern, was oft nicht funktioniert hat. Danach neue Wege suchen, die Gegner einfach umschleichen, weil es eben diese weitläufigen Level gab. Das Ganze in Kombi mit dem Nanosuit, den verschiedenen Waffenmodi… Die Story war echt ok. Verschiedenste Fahrzeuge fahren/fliegen etc. - das war meiner Meinung nach mehr als ein solider Shooter! 
Als remastered mit der echt ganz guten Grafik ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall nochmal einen Blick wert!


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Oktober 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Außer man steht total auf Sci-Fi-Zukunft- Endzeit-Alians.. Dings.
> Da kann ich noch Titanfall 2 empfehlen. Mit Parcours, Zeitsprüngen und den Mechs hat es bisschen mehr Abwechslung beim Gameplay.



Extrem geiles Gameplay, aber die schlechteste Story der Welt, obwohl das Gründgerüst echt gut ist. Alleine der Level mit den Zeitsprüngen.


----------



## kordesh (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich lade mir gerade Star Wars Battlefront 2 herunter. Ist bei Steam gerade im Sale für n 10er. 
Zum Start war das Spiel jawohl ne große Katastrophe. Mittlerweile hat es scheinbar so viele Updates bekommen, dass das Spiel ganz gut geworden sein soll.
Da ich die alte Version ohne Ende gezockt habe und es richtig geil fand, dachte ich mir, ich probiere es mal…


----------



## Tony- (19. Oktober 2021)

Wreckfest durch.




Da ich für Zwischendurch einen Racer auf der Platte brauche habe ich Dirt 5 geladen.. Ist aber total strange vom Handling her 😖


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Oktober 2021)

Drücke die Daumen für BF2. Mir hats im Gegensatz zu eins gar keinen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babaj (19. Oktober 2021)

Zockt einer von euch schon Back4blood?
Überleg mir das für die Xbox one zu holen.
Habe früher left4dead geliebt. Da sollte sich das ja eigentlich lohnen.


----------



## kordesh (19. Oktober 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Drücke die Daumen für BF2. Mir hats im Gegensatz zu eins gar keinen Spaß gemacht.



Hast du es vor oder nach den ganzen Updates in 2019 gezockt?
Für n 10er musste ich zuschlagen!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Oktober 2021)

Im Moment Deathloop


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hast du es vor oder nach den ganzen Updates in 2019 gezockt?
> Für n 10er musste ich zuschlagen!


Danach. Mir ist es vom Spielgefühl zu sehr an die großen MMO Shooter gerückt. BF1 hat sich eher wie ein klassischer FPS gespielt.
Es ist nicht schlecht gemacht, aber nicht meins.


----------



## redspawn2005 (20. Oktober 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wreckfest durch.
> Anhang anzeigen 1357939
> Da ich für Zwischendurch einen Racer auf der Platte brauche habe ich Dirt 5 geladen.. Ist aber total strange vom Handling her 😖


Dann Check mal WRC10, ist kein Arcade Game, aber das Handling macht wenn man drin ist unglaublich viel Spass


----------



## Tony- (20. Oktober 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Dann Check mal WRC10, ist kein Arcade Game, aber das Handling macht wenn man drin ist unglaublich viel Spass


Oder ich warte noch 2 Wochen auf Forza Horizon 5. Fand Teil 4 auch schon mega!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (20. Oktober 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Oder ich warte noch 2 Wochen auf Forza Horizon 5. Fand Teil 4 auch schon mega!


das wird wieder geil.


----------



## redspawn2005 (20. Oktober 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Oder ich warte noch 2 Wochen auf Forza Horizon 5. Fand Teil 4 auch schon mega!


Oh ja da sagste was! Ich freue mich auch mega drauf. War nur davon ausgegangen dass du auf PS5 only unterwegs bist. Ich hab beide Konsolen, da ich schon regelmäßig zocke 

Vielleicht finde sich ja hier ein paar Forza Zocker, dann könnte man ja mal mit der „MTB-News-Gang„ in Mexiko rumheizen


----------



## Tony- (20. Oktober 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> PS5 only


Seit ich die besitze irgendwie schon.. Habe aber noch einen Gaming-Staubfänger unterm Schreibtisch stehen. Für Forza und BF2042 wird die Kiste wieder entstaubt.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Oktober 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Seit ich die besitze irgendwie schon.. Habe aber noch einen Gaming-Staubfänger unterm Schreibtisch stehen. Für Forza und BF2042 wird die Kiste wieder entstaubt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1358336


wo bildschirm auf Graka?


----------



## Babaj (20. Oktober 2021)

Blanka wie geil, gerade voll Bock street Fighter zu spielen. 😜


----------



## redspawn2005 (20. Oktober 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Seit ich die besitze irgendwie schon.. Habe aber noch einen Gaming-Staubfänger unterm Schreibtisch stehen. Für Forza und BF2042 wird die Kiste wieder entstaubt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1358336


Haha bei BF bin ich auch dabei…


----------



## Omapilot (20. Oktober 2021)

BF V und bald das BF 2042


----------



## Tony- (20. Oktober 2021)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> wo bildschirm auf Graka?


alles aus! kann man eh nicht reiguckne ins Gehäuse.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Oktober 2021)

.... aufm Weg zu lvl 90, aber nem Runenwort "Stone" Wirefleece und nem Wizardspike und Gheeds Fortune noch nix Ordentliches


----------



## kordesh (22. Oktober 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> .... aufm Weg zu lvl 90, aber nem Runenwort "Stone" Wirefleece und nem Wizardspike und Gheeds Fortune noch nix Ordentliches



Biste auch wieder so angefixt, wie früher? Oder hast du das Original gar nicht gezockt?
Ich bin wieder voll druppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Oktober 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Biste auch wieder so angefixt, wie früher? Oder hast du das Original gar nicht gezockt?
> Ich bin wieder voll druppe!


Oh doch das Original habe ich viel gezockt, damals hatte ich auch mehr Zeit. Die Serverprobleme nerven und der Grind inzwischen auch. Aber inzwischen genug Kram für andere Charakterklassen, die ich gerade hoch spiele (Barbar und AMazone aktuell).


----------



## kordesh (22. Oktober 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Oh doch das Original habe ich viel gezockt, damals hatte ich auch mehr Zeit. Die Serverprobleme nerven und der Grind inzwischen auch. Aber inzwischen genug Kram für andere Charakterklassen, die ich gerade hoch spiele (Barbar und AMazone aktuell).



Jau! Die Serverprobleme nerven hart! Aber die Warteschlange dauert auch oftmals nicht lange. Man startet bei Platz 140 und ist 3min später aufm Server.
Aber trotzdem echt übel, dass die es nicht in den Griff bekommen oder an der Stelle so hart sparen


----------



## Seven-Eleven (24. Oktober 2021)




----------



## kordesh (29. Oktober 2021)

Nachdem mir der Platz in der D2R Warteschlange mal wieder zu lang war, bin ich dann mal angefangen, das für nen 10er gekaufte Star Wars Battlefront II zu anzuzocken. 

Bis jetzt: GEIL! Endlich wieder Laserwaffen, Druiden und Rumfliegen. Und das alles in den ersten 2 Missionen. 
Ich bin gespannt, ob das so bleibt oder das nur meine anfängliche Euphorie ist. Ich hoffe nicht. Bis jetzt finde ich das Spiel echt geil. Bin aber wie gesagt auch noch überhaupt nicht weit.


----------



## redspawn2005 (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin Groot…


----------



## Seven-Eleven (1. November 2021)

Morgen werde ich Far Cry 6 anzocken. Deathloop habe ich letzte Nacht durchgezockt und bei Rage 2 habe ich mich fast schon ganz durch die Hauptstory geschossen.


----------



## bberndd (1. November 2021)

Xbox:
FH3
FH4 und bald 5
destiny 2
cyberpunk 2077
usw.


----------



## DerHackbart (1. November 2021)

Ich habe mir Mal die kostenlose Probezeit bei Google Stadia rausgelassen.

Tatsächlich läuft das echt ganz gut.

Die Spieleauswahl ist etwas beschränkt, aber um sich Casual Mal die Zeit zu vertreiben taugt das.


----------



## franksteel (1. November 2021)

Kena bridge of spirits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Bob (1. November 2021)

franksteel schrieb:


> Kena bridge of spirits



Sehr schönes Spiel! Neben "Horizon Zero Dawn" und "AC Valhalla" aktuell eines meiner Lieblingsspiele


----------



## kordesh (1. November 2021)

franksteel schrieb:


> Kena bridge of spirits



Werde ich nach Battlefront II angehen. 
Ich glaube das muss richtig Bock machen. Und die Welt ist auch wirklich geil gemacht!


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. November 2021)

als Alter Sack(TM) immer noch gelegentlich Doom. Und da ist mir das hier über'n Weg gelaufen








> The most hardest, insane and crazy wad which i even played. Big problems with health, over 23000 monsters and Chillax's difficulty.


----------



## rapidrabbit (6. November 2021)

Leider mit ein paar Bugs bei mir, aber es macht Laune.


----------



## Tony- (6. November 2021)

Da bin ich dieses Jahr wieder raus, gar kein Bock auf WW2 ..
Gestern Horizon 5 gekauft. Lecker!  🤤


----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. November 2021)

Hat schon wer The Crew oder The Crew 2 gezockt?
Lohnt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (6. November 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Hat schon wer The Crew oder The Crew 2 gezockt?
> Lohnt das?


The Crew fand ich ganz amüsant.

Hat leider keinen Langzeitreiz wie Forza Horizon gehabt, da wenn die Story fertig ist gibt es nix mehr zu fahren.


----------



## Tony- (6. November 2021)

Mir haben die Fahrphysik und die Grafik nicht gefallen.
NFS Heat war ganz unterhaltsam.. aber ja nichts geht über Horizon bei den Open World Racern.


----------



## kordesh (6. November 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Da bin ich dieses Jahr wieder raus, gar kein Bock auf WW2 ..
> Gestern Horizon 5 gekauft. Lecker!  🤤
> Anhang anzeigen 1367743



Sieht das gut aus!


----------



## everywhere.local (6. November 2021)

Hab gestern pünktlich Fenyx Rising beendet (war besser als Zelda  ) und bin jetzt FH5 lvl 22


----------



## Babaj (6. November 2021)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Hab gestern pünktlich Fenyx Rising beendet (war besser als Zelda  ) und bin jetzt FH5 lvl 22


Hast Du auf der Switch gezockt?


----------



## Hasenbier (6. November 2021)

Gestern mit "God of War 3 Remasterd" fertig geworden. 
Aktuell bin ich bei "Last of us 2". Ist jetzt schon anstrengend zum weiter spielen. Motiviert mich mal gar nicht 😩


----------



## everywhere.local (6. November 2021)

Babaj schrieb:


> Hast Du auf der Switch gezockt?


zelda? ja 
Fenyx auf der SX... aus gründen


----------



## everywhere.local (6. November 2021)

Hasenbier schrieb:


> "Last of us 2".


hab ich auch ca bei der hälfte aufgehört... war jetzt net so gut irgendwie


----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. November 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> The Crew fand ich ganz amüsant.
> 
> Hat leider keinen Langzeitreiz wie Forza Horizon gehabt, da wenn die Story fertig ist gibt es nix mehr zu fahren.


Kann beide Teile für 20€ bekommen. Ich teste sie mal.....


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. November 2021)

Ich bin zur Zeit von der "Mass Effect - Legendary Edition" begeistert. Im Mai gekauft und jetzt erst vor zwei Wochen angespielt.

Und Asche über mein Haupt... ich habe es vorher nie gespielt. War immer eigentlich nur mit RPG's/Action RPG's unterwegs, Mass Effect war aber SciFi und das ging garnicht als alter Fantasy Pen and Paper Spieler. 

Ich habe mich soetwas getäuscht in der Spielereihe über 10 Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (15. November 2021)

Nun ist erstmal wieder Battlefield angesagt, und für das Release-Wochenende lief es erstaunlich gut


----------



## rapidrabbit (15. November 2021)

@redspawn2005 Und was sagst du dazu? Grafik sieht gut aus, aber Umgebung und Innenräume wirken irgendwie so steril. (Außer die Maps mit etwas Fauna)

Das HUD wirkt so groß, ist das BF typisch?


----------



## redspawn2005 (15. November 2021)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> @redspawn2005 Und was sagst du dazu? Grafik sieht gut aus, aber Umgebung und Innenräume wirken irgendwie so steril. (Außer die Maps mit etwas Fauna)
> 
> Das HUD wirkt so groß, ist das BF typisch?


Das Hud kann man einstellen. Empfand ich im Standart aber nicht so störend. Die Maps sind schön abwechslungsreich und die Innenräume sind tatsächlich etwas karg, aber das bemerkt man bei der Action null, denn bei 64 gegen 64 rumst es nur am laufenden Band  Auch das Wetter sorgt für ne richtig geniale Stimmung auf dem Schlachtfeld. 

Wer mal Lust hat gemeinsam loszuziehen, einfach Bescheid sagen


----------



## everywhere.local (15. November 2021)

Also ich bin seit Release Day von 1942 BF Fan. Ich habe sehr viele Stunde da reingesetzt und auch professionell gespielt.
Mein Take: 2042 ist kompletter Müll.
Grafik ist okay, action geht gut ab.
Zerstörung wo? Hallo?!
Die ganzen Gadgets sind etwas over the top.
Dass man alles mit allem kombinieren kann, finde ich okay, fand aber dedizierte Klassen deutlich besser. BF2 hat das noch am besten gemacht. BF4 war auch in Ordnung dann.

Was mich aber noch viel mehr anscheisst, ist die ganze Aufmachung der Teams.
Ich kann kein Team wechseln, ich kann kein Squad wechseln / erstellen.
Ich kann kein Score Board sehen. Ich kann nicht mit dem "Feind" chatten.

Das alles wirkt wie ein Handy-Spiel. Ich hasse Handy-Spiele.
Auch die Menüführung bläst in das Horn. Grausam und träge zu bedienen. Dann noch das komische Knistern/Rauschen, wenn man einen Button hovert...


... irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als hat man am Anfang ein Battle Royale entwickeln wollte, dass sich wie COD anfühlt / so aussieht und hat sich kurz vor Schluss dran erinnert, dass es eigentlich um BF geht. Dann kam halt noch der Name...


----------



## everywhere.local (15. November 2021)

Dafür ist FH5 geil


----------



## redspawn2005 (15. November 2021)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Also ich bin seit Release Day von 1942 BF Fan. Ich habe sehr viele Stunde da reingesetzt und auch professionell gespielt.
> Mein Take: 2042 ist kompletter Müll.
> Grafik ist okay, action geht gut ab.
> Zerstörung wo? Hallo?!
> ...


Gut wenn man wie ein pro rangeht kann ich absolut verstehen was du sagst. Ich zocke mehr casual und hab seit Freitag einen Heidenspaß


----------



## redspawn2005 (15. November 2021)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Dafür ist FH5 geil


Und ja, das ist der Kracher schlechthin. Bin gespannt ob Forza Motorsport genauso geil wird.


----------



## everywhere.local (15. November 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Gut wenn man wie ein pro rangeht kann ich absolut verstehen was du sagst. Ich zocke mehr casual und hab seit Freitag einen Heidenspaß


ich bestreite nicht, dass man Spass haben kann. Aber man hat halt null Einfluss auf das, was man spielt, mit wem man spielt und bekommt gar nicht mit, was eigentlich abgeht... (wer ist in welchen squads, wer performt wie, mit wem kann ich mich vlt zusammentun,...)

das macht mich einfach traurig


----------



## ylfcm (15. November 2021)

Ich träume von einem Forza Horizon mit richtiger Fahrphysik und VR-Unterstützung. War bei #5 leider wieder nix, also is AC weiterhin mein Rennspiel/Simulator der Wahl :/


Vor ein paar Wochen war Anno1800 im Angebot. Kumpel hat mich überredet bzw. ich hab mich breitschlagen lassen. War auch ganz nett und ich hab die Kampagne durchgespielt bzw. ein freies Spiel "fertig" gespielt. Irgendwie hat es aber auch die ganze Zeit ein bisschen genervt mit wenig polierter Umständlichkeit und komischen Bugs. So als müsste man als Fleischer auf einmal mit stumpfen Messer hantieren...
Ende vom Lied? Ich bin wieder rückfällig geworden und versinke im Factorio-Sumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (15. November 2021)

Überleg auch schon mir FH5 zu holen.
Könnte aber auch erstmal FH4 durchzocken weil ich das erst gekauft hab als schon bekannt war dass FH5 kommt, aber mich langweilt die Lego scheisse einfach so.

Welche Edition habt ihr gekauft? Braucht’s den Aufpreis für premium bzw. Deluxe? Bzw. Lohnt der Aufpreis? Ich mein zwischen 60€ 80€ und 100€ is halt doch schon recht viel Kohle für die größte Edition.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (25. November 2021)

Habe nun Far Cry 5 durch. Fange entweder Far Cry New Dawn oder Far Cry 6 an.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. November 2021)

New Dawn ist geil nach 5. Würde ich schon empfehlen, auch wenn die Story etwas platt ist. Und schraub die Grafik hoch! Das Valley nach dem Atomkrieg ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Wip3r (25. November 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> New Dawn ist geil nach 5. Würde ich schon empfehlen, auch wenn die Story etwas platt ist. Und schraub die Grafik hoch! Das Valley nach dem Atomkrieg ist der Wahnsinn.


+1 unbedingt. Vorallem die ganzen netten kleinen Hinweise umd Eastereggs auf Teil 5 haben mir in New Dawn sehr gefallen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (25. November 2021)

Halo Infinite Halo Infinite Halo Infinite Halo Infinite Halo Infinite Halo Infinite Halo Infinite Halo Infinite Halo Infinite Halo Infinite Halo Infinite


----------



## Seven-Eleven (25. November 2021)

Ich habe letzte Nacht Far cry 6 angefangen. War zu neugierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. November 2021)

.......und bin schon bei 29%. Macht Laune aber auf New Dawn bin ich auch schon gespannt.


----------



## Wip3r (26. November 2021)

Hab mir jetzt nochmal die Steambibliothek erweitert  Bleibt nur die Frage in welcher Reihenfolge  Aber zuerst muss ich noch schnell die Kampagne von Halo 4 fertig zocken….


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2021)

Das Wetter ist zu schlecht für die düstere Stimmung von Control.

RDR2 oder Zero Dawn sind da schon sonniger.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2021)

Aber wo wir beim Thema sind: ISt Cyberpunk seine 30€ inzwischen Wert?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. November 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber wo wir beim Thema sind: ISt Cyberpunk seine 30€ inzwischen Wert?


Ich habe es anfang des Jahres gezockt. Fand es gut und werde es nochmal zocken irgendwann.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. November 2021)

Hab die Gelegenheit dann auch mal beim Schopf gegriffen:






Ansonsten letzte Woche Wolfenstein New Collosus zum dritten Mal und ein bisschen Diablo.


----------



## Aldar (27. November 2021)

Hab mir gestern auch far cry 5 geholt, das muss aber warten bis ich mit path of the righteous fertig bin


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. November 2021)

Schon bei 60% bei FC 6. Habe mir gerade Watch Dogs Legions für 10€ geholt.


----------



## kordesh (29. November 2021)

Nachdem ich damals Tomb Raider 1+2 viel auf der Playstation 1 gezockt habe, wollte ich mir mal ein etwas Neueres angucken und habe mir Rise of the Tomb Raider (20 Year Celebration) installiert.
Das gab es vor kurzem Gratis im Epic Store. 
Ich habe noch nicht viel gespielt, aber wenn das so bleibt, könnte das ganz geil werden. 
Ich finde auch, dass das für ein so "altes" Spielt ganz geil aussieht.


----------



## Tony- (29. November 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Schon bei 60% bei FC 6. Habe mir gerade Watch Dogs Legions für 10€ geholt.


3 Ubisoft Spiele hintereinander könnte ich mir nicht geben.. Oder bist du gerade im Flow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (30. November 2021)




----------



## redspawn2005 (1. Dezember 2021)

everywhere.local schrieb:


>


Hachja, der Gamepass ist schon was feines


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Dezember 2021)

fühl ich


----------



## TimMmaiwurm (2. Dezember 2021)

Dirt rally 2.0 
Apex legends 
Descenders


----------



## redspawn2005 (3. Dezember 2021)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> fühl ich


Fühle absolut was er sagt, aber trotzdem macht es mir echt viel Spass. Ist aktuell eins der wenigen Games wo ich fast täglich Bock drauf hab. War bei I und V nicht so.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. Dezember 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> 3 Ubisoft Spiele hintereinander könnte ich mir nicht geben.. Oder bist du gerade im Flow?


Weiß noch nicht ob ich es direkt danach anzocke. Doch  bei 10€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Tony- (3. Dezember 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Fühle absolut was er sagt, aber trotzdem macht es mir echt viel Spass. Ist aktuell eins der wenigen Games wo ich fast täglich Bock drauf hab. War bei I und V nicht so.


Nur Shitstormaffen.. damit lässt sich leider auch Geld verdienen in diesem Internetzt 😒


----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. Dezember 2021)

Entweder ich fange nochmal Cyberpunk 2077 an oder doch erst noch etwas Ungespieltes anfangen???


----------



## Aldar (3. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ihr wirklich verzweifeln wollt und sowas euer Ding ist . Wrath of the righteous....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Dezember 2021)

Harte Secret of Mana vibes, was hab ich das früher aufm SNES gesuchtet.


----------



## Tony- (3. Dezember 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Ungespieltes


Schon mal ein Dark Souls gespielt? 1 und 2 sind an mir vorbeigegangen aber Teil 3 habe ich gesuchtet bis alle Bosse umgefallen sind.. PS5 hattest nicht? Demons Souls Remake ist auch mega! ..Wenn du Bock auf "was anderes" hast.


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Dezember 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Fühle absolut was er sagt, aber trotzdem macht es mir echt viel Spass. Ist aktuell eins der wenigen Games wo ich fast täglich Bock drauf hab. War bei I und V nicht so.


ich hab noch nie so wenig Bock auf BF gehabt


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. Dezember 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Schon mal ein Dark Souls gespielt? 1 und 2 sind an mir vorbeigegangen aber Teil 3 habe ich gesuchtet bis alle Bosse umgefallen sind.. PS5 hattest nicht? Demons Souls Remake ist auch mega! ..Wenn du Bock auf "was anderes" hast.


Muss ich mir noch besorgen. Habe erstmal Cyberpunk 2077 wieder angefangen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. Dezember 2021)

....und manchmal drehe ich ein paar runden in The Crew 2......


----------



## jr_hebboch (10. Dezember 2021)

Anno 1404 gibts grad gratis bei Ubisoft:






						Anno 1404 History Edition
					

Ubisoft Official Store




					store.ubi.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (10. Dezember 2021)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Anno 1404 gibts grad gratis bei Ubisoft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Ziehe ich mir heute Abend gleich Mal.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. Dezember 2021)

Hat jemand schon die GTA Definitive Edition gezockt?


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Dezember 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die GTA Definitive Edition gezockt?


nein, das soll furchtbar sein.



zurück zum Thema


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. Dezember 2021)

CP 2077 fertig . Nun Far Cry New Dawn.....


----------



## NukaCola (16. Dezember 2021)

Bin jetzt bei Diablo II Resurrected dran und bin vollauf begeistert - obwohl man doch alles kennt.
Aber irgendwie auch nicht. Es fühlt sich an wie früher aber sieht hundert mal besser aus. 
Hat sich gelohnt


----------



## kordesh (16. Dezember 2021)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei Diablo II Resurrected dran und bin vollauf begeistert - obwohl man doch alles kennt.
> Aber irgendwie auch nicht. Es fühlt sich an wie früher aber sieht hundert mal besser aus.
> Hat sich gelohnt



Sehe ich auch zu 100% so! Es ist wieder so geil und bockt so mega! 
Was ich daran auch richtig geil finde: Ich zocke am PC und wenn ich dann abends noch Lust habe ein bisschen aufm Sofa zu farmen, nehme ich die Switch und mache mit dem selben Char weiter - einfach nur geil!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. Dezember 2021)

Lohnt die Mass Effect Legendary Edition ?


----------



## Babaj (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin der Meinung Mass Effect lohnt sich immer. 😊


----------



## Tony- (16. Dezember 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Lohnt die Mass Effect Legendary Edition ?


Bisschen galtert.. Aber geil! ME2 habe ich damals 3 Mal durchgespielt: ein Mal einfach irgendwie, dann ein mal so, dass alle überleben und noch mal mit allen DLC's
Obwohl ich überhaupt kein großer Fan von Sci-Fi-Aliensgedöngse bin..


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. Dezember 2021)

Tony- schrieb:


> Bisschen galtert.. Aber geil! ME2 habe ich damals 3 Mal durchgespielt: ein Mal einfach irgendwie, dann ein mal so, dass alle überleben und noch mal mit allen DLC's
> Obwohl ich überhaupt kein großer Fan von Sci-Fi-Aliensgedöngse bin..


Ich habe es nun mit Final Fantasy 13 zusammen geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ledeker (18. Dezember 2021)

Rausgekramt...








Soll wohl auch ein Remake geben: 








						"Splinter Cell": Ubisoft entwickelt Remake des Stealth-Klassikers von 2002
					

2002 veröffentlichte Ubisoft den ersten Teil der Stealth-Reihe "Splinter Cell". Nun ist ein Remaster des Klassikers in Arbeit.




					www.heise.de
				











						Splinter Cell 1 (2002): Ubisoft arbeitet an Remake des Stealth-Klassikers
					

Ubisoft legt das allererste Splinter Cell auf Basis der topmodernen Snowdrop-Engine neu auf. Aktuell steht das Projekt noch am Anfang.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Lässt sich nur hoffen, dass man moderne, sinnvolle Features einbaut, aber es weitestgehend bei dem linearen Einzelspieler-Erlebnis belässt, ohne künstliche In-Game-Kaufanreize, etc.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Dezember 2021)

Damals war Splinter Cell grafisch der Wahnsinn, heute sieht sogar das Cover aus wie Minecraft


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Dezember 2021)

Nacruza | Forza Horizon 5 | Xbox
					

A capture by Nacruza



					www.xbox.com
				




gerade gefunden 

 war übrigens auch mein erster Versuch


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Dezember 2021)

Die Physik sieht jetzt aber eher so nach 2005 aus


----------



## pacechris (27. Dezember 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Damals war Splinter Cell grafisch der Wahnsinn, heute sieht sogar das Cover aus wie Minecraft


Die Grafik ist nicht alles....

Ich spiele seit ein paar Jahre nur noch Zwift🙄


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2021)

Das ist natürlich völlig richtig.

Mir ging es auch eher um die Entwicklung der Grafik. Ähnlich beim ersten Halo. Damals war das so überkrass, was da über den Schirm flimmerte. Quasi fotorealistisch

Jetzt hab ich Bock auf Zero Dawn-_-


----------



## hellmono (1. Januar 2022)

Passt vielleicht hier am besten, weil es um Zocken geht: Bräuchte mal einen Tipp für ein Gaming Headset.

Kabel/kabellos? Superdupersourround? Braucht man das alles? Nutze aktuell meine Bose QC35 mit Kabel, aber die haben kein Mikro.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Januar 2022)

https://amuletofchaos.com/ Spiel ich aktuell, sehr unterhaltsam weils das Genre auch auf die Schippe nimmt.

@hellmono Ich bin mit meinem LX55 sehr zufrieden, ist verhältnismäßig günstig. 








						Lioncast LX55 Gaming Headset - Lioncast.com
					

Lioncast LX55 - analoges Over-Ear Gaming-Headset mit bestem Tragekomfort, glasklarem Sound, dank 3,5-mm-Klinke ideal für PC-Gaming und Konsolen.




					www.lioncast.com
				











						Das Lioncast LX55 Headset im Test, das beste seiner Klasse! - Techtest
					

Das „alte“ Lioncast LX50 war meine Nummer 1 Empfehlung, wenn es um ein einfaches, günstiges und gutes Headset ging. Nun hat Lioncast mit dem LX55 einen Nachfolger für dieses erfolgreiche Headset auf den Markt gebracht. Das neue LX55 scheint dabei einen ähnlichen Ansatz zu verfolgen wie sein...




					techtest.org


----------



## rapidrabbit (2. Januar 2022)

War ganz gut. 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (2. Januar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Passt vielleicht hier am besten, weil es um Zocken geht: Bräuchte mal einen Tipp für ein Gaming Headset.
> 
> Kabel/kabellos? Superdupersourround? Braucht man das alles? Nutze aktuell meine Bose QC35 mit Kabel, aber die haben kein Mikro.



Ich benutze das Logitec G Pro X in der kabellosen Version. 
Die Preise in dem Link sind natürlich Fantasiepreise. 
Ich habe 149€ bei Mediamarkt bezahlt. 
Ich finde der Aufpreis zu den Billigteilen lohnt sich! Die Verarbeitung ist richtig gut, Soundqualität ist ganz gut und man kann Vieles über das G-Hub einstellen und es sitzt bei mir sehr bequem. Außerdem kann man das Mikro abnehmen. Ich zocke immer ohne Mikro und stecke das nur an, wenn ich mit KOllegen zusammen zocke. 
Ich finde man hört auch deutlich einen Unterschied, wenn der Gegenüber ein ordentliches Headset hat. N Kollege zockt mit nem billigen 30€ Amazonteil, ein andere mit dem Astro A50 - Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht, was die Sprachqualität angeht. 
Im Vergleich zum Astro finde ich die Haptik und Verarbeitung von dem verlinkten Logitec übrigens deutlich besser!


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Januar 2022)

Habe das Astro a50. Klang ist super, mikro ist auch gut. Der Rest...naja. Den Preis auf keinen Fall gerechtfertigt. Vorher hatte ich ein plantronics rig800. Klang nicht so gut wie das Astro aber sonst ebenbürtig und kostet nur die Hälfte.


----------



## redspawn2005 (2. Januar 2022)

Und wenns teuer sein darf, dann Beyerdynamic MMX300. Hatte noch nie nen besseren Klang und noch nie nen besseres Mic an nem Headset. (Ist auch grad im Angebot bei Amazon)
Weiterer Vorteil, man kann jede kleine Schraube und co. einzeln beim Hersteller nachkaufen.


----------



## Tony- (2. Januar 2022)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> War ganz gut. 🙂


Ich fands *richtig* gut.. seit langem mal ein Spiel, das ich auch durchgespielt habe.


----------



## Permafrost (2. Januar 2022)

Hab hier noch n altes Razer Carcarias in Benutzung. 
N Kumpel hat auch eins von beyerdynamic. Als wir mal in pubg ohne gelootet zu haben uns nur in nem Busch versteckt haben hat der da Autos und Motorräder weit vor mir gehört. 
Auf Standard Einstellungen wohl nicht so tieftönig wie das razer.
Ersatzteilversorgung is da aber halt schon geil.


----------



## Tony- (2. Januar 2022)

Permafrost schrieb:


> razer


Dreckszeug! 3 Geräte kurz nach Garantieablauf im Oasch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (2. Januar 2022)

Wirklich nicht so einfach, mit so etwas "einfachem" wie einem Headset. Bisher war ich ja quasi anspruchslos, wobei die QC35 ja auch keine günstigen Kopfhörer sind.

Denke ich werde mir mal einige der genannten versuchen in Mediamarkt oder anderswo aufzusetzen. Mir sind, das habe ich jetzt bei der Recherche gemerkt, auch Tragekomfort und Gewicht nicht ganz unwichtig.
Aktuelle Tendenz geht aber tatsächlich zum Logitech Pro X, scheint eine gesunde Mischung aus Preis und Leistung zu sein. Wobei die Beyerdynamic auch echt gut klingen - aber auch da gibt es wieder diverse negative Bewertungen. 

EDIT: Das A50 gefällt mir tatsächlich auch echt gut, aber ist mir definitiv zu teuer.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Januar 2022)

Wenns die egal ist ob mit oder ohne Kabel gibt's auch günstigere Headsets von Astro.


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Januar 2022)

Ich habe immer mit sowas günstigen von Logitech gezockt.

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07MTWHWZ1/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_0Y9KGJDERN4DDFSPEQX6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Hat auch gelangt um mir anzuhören war alles meine Mama vergenussferkelt hat. 🥱


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2022)

Ich habe ein Nacon Rig 700 HD und bin sehr zufrieden. Bequem, leicht, abnehmbares Mikro, Akku für 2 Tage und ziemlich solider Klang. Inzwischen deutlich billiger als vor zwei Jahren. Würde ich wieder kaufen. Es sieht sehr wuchtig aus.


----------



## kordesh (2. Januar 2022)

Ich spiele seit knapp 1,5h einen Drohnensimulator auf dem Handy (Drone on my Phone) und bin kurz vorm durchdrehen. Lange nicht mega sowas schweres gespielt. Oder ich habe einfach zu dicke Holzklotzfinger  

Absolute Empfehlung von meiner Seite, obwohl Grafik eher so Ende 90er!


----------



## hellmono (3. Januar 2022)

Es sind jetzt übrigens doch die Astro A50 geworden.   

Ich habe mir im Mediamarkt mal ein paar aufgesetzt, auch die Logitech Pro X, welche von Razer und noch andere Logitech G. Was soll ich sagen, die Astro trugen sich am komfortabelsten und das mit Abstand. Preis war okay und jetzt nach etwas Musik, zocken und Film testen bin ich echt zufrieden.

Mal sehen, was die Langzeiterfahrungen mit sich bringen.

Danke euch auf jeden Fall für all den Input.

Und on topic: Bei Prime Gaming gibts aktuell Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order umsonst. Kenne ich noch nicht, hatte ja aber sehr gute Empfehlungen.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. Januar 2022)

Hab mir gestern "Escape from Tarkov" runtergeladen - hab da schon einiges darüber gehört, jetzt wollt ich das Ding mal anzocken, in den letzten Urlaubstagen (wollte die Feiertage ursprünglich mit BF2042 verbringen, nur das Spielt frustet mich ohne Ende - mal hast die freigespielten Waffenaufsätze, mal nicht; mal kommst auf einen Server, mal nicht; mal schaffst du eine Runde bis zum Ende, mal schmeißt es dich raus ...). 

Wobei, bei "Escape from Tarkov" schauts mit Servern auch noch nicht so gut aus - denn komm da mal rein; im besten Falle hatte ich "nur" über 5000 Spieler vor mir in der Warteschlange ...  Aber da ist es verzeihlich, denn da wird ja offensiv kommuniziert, was Sache ist.

Spielt das schon wer und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben? Bzw. ist noch wer auf der Suche nach einem Teammate?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. Januar 2022)

Habe Horizon Zero Dawn wieder angefangen. Hat jetzt FSR.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (12. Januar 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Habe Horizon Zero Dawn wieder angefangen. Hat jetzt FSR.


Mein Lieblingsspiel 

Geniales Feature: die Schildweberin-Rüstung. Da können sich die Maschinen warm anziehen ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2022)

Onkel_Bob schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsspiel



Und zwar mit solidem Vorsprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (14. Januar 2022)

Horizon Zero Dawn steht auch ziemlich weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Hab es jetzt auch endlich geschafft mal eine 3070FE zu ergattern und werde ebenjene Liste in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten ausgiebig abarbeiten 

Zuallererst werden aber VR-Brille und Simrig abgestaubt. Nordschleife ik hab dir vermisset!


----------



## dom_i (14. Januar 2022)

Seit gestern (nach 15 Jahren Pause im SimRacing): iRacing mit G29
Spielt das noch jemand und hätte Lust auf "gemeinsame Rennen"? Brauche einen Buddy...


----------



## Ledeker (15. Januar 2022)

Im Multiplayer gegen de Kurze.





__





						Blobby Volley 2
					

Blobby Volley 2 Browserversion



					blobbyvolley.de


----------



## kordesh (21. Januar 2022)

Hat sich jemand von euch ne Steam Deck vorbestellt? 
Ich überlege gerade, ob ich das mache. Ich spiele mega gerne auf meiner Switch und stelle mir Steam Deck sehr geil vor.


----------



## Wip3r (21. Januar 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand von euch ne Steam Deck vorbestellt?
> Ich überlege gerade, ob ich das mache. Ich spiele mega gerne auf meiner Switch und stelle mir Steam Deck sehr geil vor.


Steamdeck ist halt eher ein Experimentier gerät für Earlyadopter. Kennst du den technischen Hintergrund des Linux OS von der Maschine? aktuell läuft halt Steam OS drauf und die "Emulation" durch Proton bei nicht Nativen Spielen kann funktionieren muss aber nicht.
Edit: mehr Infos:




__





						Steam deck - Suche - ComputerBase
					






					www.computerbase.de


----------



## kordesh (21. Januar 2022)

Wip3r schrieb:


> Steamdeck ist halt eher ein Experimentier gerät für Earlyadopter. Kennst du den technischen Hintergrund des Linux OS von der Maschine? aktuell läuft halt Steam OS drauf und die "Emulation" durch Proton bei nicht Nativen Spielen kann funktionieren muss aber nicht.
> Edit: mehr Infos:
> 
> 
> ...



Nein. Ich habe mich noch nicht wirklich mit dem Gerät beschäftigt. 
Habe nur gelesen, dass ich mit Proton quasi alle Spielen zocken können müsste. Mal mehr, mal weniger gut. 
Und das das Gerät im Prinzip wie ein PC genutzt werden kann. Man also beliebige Betriebssystem inkl. der Programme installieren kann. Also theoretisch auch den Epic Store, Battle.net usw. 

Ich werde mich mal ein bisschen durch die verlinkten Computerbaseartikel wühlen.
Was mir noch ein bisschen sauer aufstößt ist die Auflösung des Display. Ist die selbe wie bei der Switch. Ich wünsche mir manchmal schon eine höhere Auflösung und hatte eigenrocn auf eine schnelle Switch Pro mit schnellerer Hardware und eine Full-HD Auflösung gehofft. Stattdessen kam ja quasi die alte Switch nur mit OLED Display, weshalb ich mich überhaupt nur über Alternativen informiert habe.


----------



## Wip3r (21. Januar 2022)

Also Win10 oder 11 läuft schon mal darauf von daher müsste man im Zweifelsfalle eigt. alles gestartet bekommen. evt. einfach über einen Dualboot. Ich fürchte nur das die Verfügbarkeit eher nicht gegeben ist. Aktuell sind schon alle verkauft und man kann sich nur eine reservieren für die nächste Batch.
Und der Preis ist halt das doppelt einer Switch.








						Steam Deck™
					

Steam Deck™ is the most powerful, full-featured gaming handheld in the world.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Aber cool ist sie, kaufen würde ich es mir evt. auch wen der Preis etwas runtergehen würde.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2022)

Ist billiger als ne 3060


----------



## Tony- (21. Januar 2022)

Man beachte, dass die Interfaces von PC Spielen nicht für so kleine Displays ausgelegt sind und nur in wenigsten Spielen lässt sich das HUD skalieren. 
Das wäre mein Ausschlusskriterum für das Dingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (21. Januar 2022)

Also Steam Deck kenne ich niemanden der es hat, aber ein bekannter hat ein GPD WIN 3 und ist absolut begeistert. Hat den gaming Laptop seit dem nicht mehr angerührt. Zuhause spielt er die aktuellen Blockbuster halt manchmal noch auf dem Desktop PC.


----------



## kordesh (21. Januar 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> Also Steam Deck kenne ich niemanden der es hat, aber ein bekannter hat ein GPD WIN 3 und ist absolut begeistert. Hat den gaming Laptop seit dem nicht mehr angerührt. Zuhause spielt er die aktuellen Blockbuster halt manchmal noch auf dem Desktop PC.



Kannte ich noch nicht! Gucke ich mir an! 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Wip3r (21. Januar 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist billiger als ne 3060


Wen man es so sieht ist es halt schon echt billig. Ich zocke hier noch mit meiner Vega 64 mit Wasserkühlung und wen ich mir den markt so anschaue bleibt das auch noch gaaaaanz lange so...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2022)

Hatte die 6700 letzten Sommer auch nur als Übergang gekauft 🤣


----------



## Wip3r (21. Januar 2022)

Leistungstechnisch kommt für mich zum aufrüsten nur eine Rx 6800xt infrage. Aktueller Kurs? 1300 Euro!


----------



## ylfcm (22. Januar 2022)

Absoluter Wahnsinn mit dem Grafikkartenmarkt. Hab jetzt rund 3 Monate intensiv probiert an eine der Herstellerkarten zu kommen...

AMD kannste komplett vergessen. Ohne (kostenpflichtigen) Bot sind die Chancen da ca. 1:10000. Jeden Donnerstag wieder 20 Minuten Captchas lösen und dann doch in die Röhre gucken 

Nvidia/NBB ist "etwas" besser, aber wer keinen semi-entspannten Bürojob hat, um die ganze Zeit auf's Klingeln zu warten, kann sich das auch direkt abschminken. Dann bloß nicht auf dem Klo oder an der Kaffeemaschine sein, die richtige Karte muss zuerst droppen und selbst wenn man es dann schafft innerhalb von 120 Sekunden zu bestellen, braucht man trotzdem noch eine gehörige Portion Glück.

Nun hab ich eine Karte - auch nicht die, die ich wollte - aber das ganze Prozedere hat mich so ausgelaugt, dass ich noch keine Muße gefunden hab den Rechner komplett auseinander und wieder zusammen zu nehmen. Die aktuellen Karten sind nämlich solche Stromfresser, dass natürlich auch ein Netzteiltausch ansteht und das ist in meinem Gehäuse alles fein säuberlich vertüdelt...  😑


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2022)

Schick mir. Kann ne genügsame Ersatzkarte anbieten


----------



## ylfcm (22. Januar 2022)

Ich würde dann einfach mal die üblichen +100% Scalper-Aufschlag nehmen


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2022)

Alternate hat angerufen, die wollen ihre Geschäftsidee zurück.


----------



## Wip3r (22. Januar 2022)

Gibts hier eigt. schon einen Bilderthread für Gamingkisten?


----------



## Tony- (22. Januar 2022)

__





						Zeigt her eure Desktop/Notebook Hardware und Co....
					

Hallo Gemeinde,  nachdem ich nichts Vergleichbares hier gefunden habe, mache ich einfach mal einen neuen Fred auf.  Was nutzt Ihr denn an Desktop / Notebook Hardware.  Ihr wollt euch vielleicht etwas neues Anschaffen, Komplette Rechner oder nur Zubehör und seit euch nicht sicher!?  Diskussionen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## NukaCola (22. Januar 2022)

Ich muss wohl noch lange mit 'ner GTX 1060 (6gb) auskommen...


----------



## rapidrabbit (5. Februar 2022)

Nach God of War 4 (endlich auf PC 🙂 )


----------



## Babaj (5. Februar 2022)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Nach God of War 4 (endlich auf PC 🙂 )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1414946


Hammer game. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast spiele es mit Kopfhörern.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2022)

Will auch zocken


----------



## rapidrabbit (5. Februar 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Hammer game. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast spiele es mit Kopfhörern.


Hab beides ausprobiert, kommt aber mit Kopfhörern tatsächlich besser rüber.



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Will auch zocken


Mach doch. 😬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2022)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Mach doch. 😬



Hab die Grafikkarte extra nicht wieder eingebaut, nachdem ich den Kühler gereinigt habe, weil ich Masterarbeit schreiben muss


----------



## rapidrabbit (5. Februar 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hab die Grafikkarte extra nicht wieder eingebaut, nachdem ich den Kühler gereinigt habe, weil ich Masterarbeit schreiben muss


----------



## hellmono (5. Februar 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hab die Grafikkarte extra nicht wieder eingebaut, nachdem ich den Kühler gereinigt habe, weil ich Masterarbeit schreiben muss



Viel Erfolg. 

Was bin ich froh, dass ich so Mist schon ewig hinter mir habe.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2022)

Ich musst ja unbedingt nochmal studieren


----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. Februar 2022)

Im Moment immer noch Mad Max und Sttar Wars Battlefront 2.

Habe gestern noch einen CP2077 Stream hochgeladen :


----------



## Seven-Eleven (7. Februar 2022)

Mal ein älterer Stream von GTA V und Mafia 3 :









Muss mal was aufnehmen was ich aktuell zocke....


----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Februar 2022)

Das zocke ich aktuell :


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2022)

Ambiente sieht gut aus. Wie siehts mit der Steuerung aus? Wirkt hakelig.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Februar 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ambiente sieht gut aus. Wie siehts mit der Steuerung aus? Wirkt hakelig.


Steuerung ist eigentlich gut. Beim Kämpfen muss man erstmal etwas "warm" werden.
Beim ersten Run vor einem Jahr habe ich recht lang gebraucht um alles zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django83 (9. Februar 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Das zocke ich aktuell :


Fand das für mal zwischendurch zocken ganz nett. Aber mehr auch nicht.

Bei mir liegt seit ca. 2-3 Monaten Ghost of Tsushima. Hab die ersten 2-3 Level angezockt. Spielte sich auch ganz gut, aber...joa...neben zu wenig Zeit hat's mich noch nicht so gepackt. Ggf. demnächst nochmal ran.

Davor hatte ich allerdings RDR2 am Start. Danach ist vermutlich vieles erstmal öde.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (10. Februar 2022)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (10. Februar 2022)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. Februar 2022)

Gestern zur Abwechslung mal was anderes :


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Februar 2022)

Disco Elysium und endlich mal Greedfall fertig. 

Dann Horizon Zero Dawm Complete Editon am PC, dann endlich mal Cyberpunkt. Wenn nicht Radfahren und 100 andere Sachen dazwischen kommen


----------



## Ganimed! (12. Februar 2022)

Das Mad Max Game ist ja richtig cool. Bin eh ein riesen Fan der Mad Max Filme, besonders der drei alten Filme. Mit Deinem Rechner lässt sich wohl bei den Grafikeinstellungen alles auf super high spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. Februar 2022)

Ganimed! schrieb:


> Das Mad Max Game ist ja richtig cool. Bin eh ein riesen Fan der Mad Max Filme, besonders der drei alten Filme. Mit Deinem Rechner lässt sich wohl bei den Grafikeinstellungen alles auf super high spielen


Ja, Mad Max läuft sehr gut. Leider schränkt youtube und mein Schnittprogramm die FPS auf 60 ein.


----------



## µ_d (12. Februar 2022)

Nachdem mich FarCry 3, 4, 5 und Blood Dragon immer noch irgendwie abgeholt haben habe ich bei 6 jetzt nach ca. 15 Stunden Spielzeit hingeschmissen.
Jetzt mal Doom Eternals angezockt. Ich stehe ja auf ehrliche Shooter ohne Schnick-Schnack.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand schon Dying light 2 gezockt?

Dead Island 2 ist übrigens schon in der Mache.......


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. Februar 2022)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (13. Februar 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> Nachdem mich FarCry 3, 4, 5 und Blood Dragon immer noch irgendwie abgeholt haben habe ich bei 6 jetzt nach ca. 15 Stunden Spielzeit hingeschmissen.
> Jetzt mal Doom Eternals angezockt. Ich stehe ja auf ehrliche Shooter ohne Schnick-Schnack.


Ok, wenn man alles hintereinander spielt , könnte das zu viel sein. Fand den 5.Teil eigentlich gar nicht soo schlecht.

Bim endlich bei Mad Max weitergekommen.......


----------



## µ_d (13. Februar 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Ok, wenn man alles hintereinander spielt , könnte das zu viel sein. Fand den 5.Teil eigentlich gar nicht soo schlecht.
> 
> Bim endlich bei Mad Max weitergekommen.......


Zwischen Blood Dragon und 6 habe ich mir bestimmt 1,5 Jahre gelassen. Aber irgendwie ist die Story bei 6 nervig und die ganze restliche Spieldynamik fühlt sich noch viel repetitiver an als sonst schon. Vielleicht werde ich auch einfach alt.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (13. Februar 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Dying light 2 gezockt?
> 
> Dead Island 2 ist übrigens schon in der Mache.......



Hab DL2 angespielt und wieder zurück gegeben. Mir ist beim spielen schwindelig geworden, hatte ich noch nie. Das Problem ist aber bekannt und soll behoben werden. Sonst... Naja, Story flach, Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und irgendwie labbrig (liegt vielleicht an Halo Infinie, da ist die Steuerung göttlich), dunkle Abschnitte extrem dunkel, man sieht gar nix.  Hab DL1 wirklich extrem gerne gespielt aber der zweite Teil holt mich überhaupt nicht ab.

Edit: spiele auf Xbox


----------



## Seven-Eleven (13. Februar 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> Zwischen Blood Dragon und 6 habe ich mir bestimmt 1,5 Jahre gelassen. Aber irgendwie ist die Story bei 6 nervig und die ganze restliche Spieldynamik fühlt sich noch viel repetitiver an als sonst schon. Vielleicht werde ich auch einfach alt.


Ok, habe mich verlesen. 
Den sechsten Teil fand ich aber auch nicht schlecht. Primal fand ich von den FC am schlechtesten.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (13. Februar 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Hab DL2 angespielt und wieder zurück gegeben. Mir ist beim spielen schwindelig geworden, hatte ich noch nie. Das Problem ist aber bekannt und soll behoben werden. Sonst... Naja, Story flach, Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und irgendwie labbrig (liegt vielleicht an Halo Infinie, da ist die Steuerung göttlich), dunkle Abschnitte extrem dunkel, man sieht gar nix.  Hab DL1 wirklich extrem gerne gespielt aber der zweite Teil holt mich überhaupt nicht ab.
> 
> Edit: spiele auf Xbox


ok, werde ich noch überlegen ob ich die PC Version hole........


----------



## kordesh (13. Februar 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> Nachdem mich FarCry 3, 4, 5 und Blood Dragon immer noch irgendwie abgeholt haben habe ich bei 6 jetzt nach ca. 15 Stunden Spielzeit hingeschmissen.
> Jetzt mal Doom Eternals angezockt. Ich stehe ja auf ehrliche Shooter ohne Schnick-Schnack.



Doom Eternal finde ich richtig geil!
Hab’s schon 2x auf der Switch und 1x am PC durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2022)

Macht mega Bock, aber es ist so stressig😅


----------



## Seven-Eleven (13. Februar 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Macht mega Bock, aber es ist so stressig😅


Ich habe beide Doom Teile durch. Finde den zweiten fast besser....


----------



## NukaCola (13. Februar 2022)

Ich verbringe Stunden in Red Dead Redemption 2 und genieße die größtenteils entschleunigte Spielwelt.
Hier und da nervt das Inventar und die Steuerung aber im großen und ganzen ist das Spiel ein Meilenstein der Gaming Geschichte.


----------



## NukaCola (13. Februar 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Dying light 2 gezockt?
> 
> Dead Island 2 ist übrigens schon in der Mache.......



Nur im Stream gesehen. Haut mich irgendwie nicht so richtig vom Hocker.
Aktuell wird noch der erste Teil gezockt - zum x-ten Mal. Joa und Dead Island Gestern mal wieder 
installiert. Die Spiele sind irgendwie simpel aber effektiv. Und man wird nicht an jeder Ecke vollgeheult wie Kacke doch alles ist


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2022)

Dying Light 1 lohnt? Ich könnte noch ein 17. ungespieltes Spiel in meiner Bibliothek brauchen.


----------



## NukaCola (14. Februar 2022)

MMn lohnt es sich schon sehr. Die Hauptstory ist nicht unbedingt die beste, aber der Bösewicht überzeugt. Nebenmissionen gibt es wirklich sehr viele - aber nur wenige fand ich langweilig oder auch mal nervig. Dazu kommt noch The Following... riesen Gebiet, andere Leute, abgefahrene Zombie-Bossgegner. Mir macht's Spaß (auch zum x-ten Mal )


----------



## Seven-Eleven (14. Februar 2022)




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Februar 2022)

Ich werfe mal Observer in der System Redux Version (bessere Grafik, Raytraycing etc.) in den Raum. Aufgrund einem Infekt war ich eh nur auf dem Sofa die letzten paar Tage.

Mich hat das Game sowas von gefesselt. Eine Mischung von Elementen aus Geschichten von William Gibbson, H.P. Lovecraft und Isaac Asimov. Garniert von einem cyberpunkhaftiken Grafikstil mit Querverweisen zu H.R. Giger.

Action ist kaum zu finden. Dafür erzeugt es aber eine Atmosphäre, die ich so selten erlebt habe.

Und der gute Rutger Hauer in seiner letzten Rolle _RIP_


----------



## Seven-Eleven (15. Februar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. Februar 2022)

Mad Max durch  habe gta v wieder angefangen....


----------



## kordesh (26. Februar 2022)

Ich habe gerade mal wieder das alte Most Wanted installiert. 
Hammer! Richtig schöner, unkomplizierter Baller Arcade Racer


----------



## Bubba. (26. Februar 2022)

NFS MW hat schon gefetzt. Vor allem auch die Herausforderungen. Verfolgung mit dem Mülllaster 😄
NFS U2 ist nach wie vor mein Favorit.

Im Moment spiele ich gerade Kena: Bridge of Spirits. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich das Spiel so begeistert 🥰


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen nach Abgabe der Abschlussarbeit nochmal Metro komplett durchzuspielen, aber irgendwie ist mir das grade zu nah
Also doch Witcher 3 anfangen, die Steurung über Tastatur ist ja doch anstrengend...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (27. Februar 2022)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (27. Februar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (1. März 2022)




----------



## rapidrabbit (1. März 2022)

Zelda - the minish cap ☺️


----------



## everywhere.local (1. März 2022)

Elden Ring.


----------



## hellmono (1. März 2022)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Elden Ring.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1429679



Paar Worte dazu würden mich interessieren. Habe jetzt länger nur Shooter gespielt und denke über Alternativen nach.


----------



## Tony- (1. März 2022)

Elden Ring auch angefangen.. Pärfommens ist aber auf der PS5 nur semigeil 😒
Lade gerade noch Gran Turiso 7, was am 4. erscheint.


----------



## Tony- (1. März 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Paar Worte dazu würden mich interessieren. Habe jetzt länger nur Shooter gespielt und denke über Alternativen nach.


Schon mal was von FromSoftware gespielt? Ist nicht jedermanns Sache.. Ich mag nur sachen wo ich was schwer gepanzertes spielen kann; also Demon- Dark Souls Spiele. Bloodborne und Sekiro waren nix für meine Reaktionszeiten. In Elden Ring geht natürlich alles; Schwer Ritter, Magier oder Samurai und alles dazwischen.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. März 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Paar Worte dazu würden mich interessieren. Habe jetzt länger nur Shooter gespielt und denke über Alternativen nach.


Sagen wir so: ich hasse es immer weniger 

Es hat enorme Einstiegshürden. Du darst da nicht mit zu hohen Erwartungen an den Spielfortschritt rangehen. Man muss einiges an Zeit investieren, um ins Spiel zu finden und eine grobe Idee für die Timings zum Blocken und Dodgen bekommen.

Aber das Artdesign ist einfach grandios und man hat viele Möglichkeiten, sich da die Zeit zu vertreiben und Sachen zu entdecken. Die Infos, die dir das Spiel liefert, sind aber seeeehr spärlich. Entweder findest dich damit ab und machst viel trial & error, oder du beschaffst dir die wichtigsten Infos aus dem Netz...

So oder so... ein grossartiges Spiel, man muss aber einstecken können


----------



## everywhere.local (1. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Elden Ring auch angefangen.. Pärfommens ist aber auf der PS5 nur semigeil 😒


Spiels auf der SX und mein TV hat gutes VRR.... läuft eigentlich klasse


----------



## hellmono (1. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Schon mal was von FromSoftware gespielt? Ist nicht jedermanns Sache.. Ich mag nur sachen wo ich was schwer gepanzertes spielen kann; also Demon- Dark Souls Spiele. Bloodborne und Sekiro waren nix für meine Reaktionszeiten. In Elden Ring geht natürlich alles; Schwer Ritter, Magier oder Samurai und alles dazwischen.



Tatsächlich noch nie was von denen gespielt. Hilfreich wäre natürlich eine Demo, aber die gibt es ja anscheinend nicht.



everywhere.local schrieb:


> Sagen wir so: ich hasse es immer weniger
> 
> Es hat enorme Einstiegshürden. Du darst da nicht mit zu hohen Erwartungen an den Spielfortschritt rangehen. Man muss einiges an Zeit investieren, um ins Spiel zu finden und eine grobe Idee für die Timings zum Blocken und Dodgen bekommen.
> 
> ...



Hört sich irgendwie dennoch reizvoll an. Mal was ganz anderes, als das was ich sonst spiele.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. März 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Tatsächlich noch nie was von denen gespielt. Hilfreich wäre natürlich eine Demo, aber die gibt es ja anscheinend nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Hört sich irgendwie dennoch reizvoll an. Mal was ganz anderes, als das was ich sonst spiele.


kannst dir ja vorher bissl was auf youtube oder twitch anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (1. März 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Demo


Hast du PC? auf Steam kann man ja vom Kauf zurücktreten wenn man nicht zu lange gespielt hat soweit ich weiß.. Aber PC Version läuft gerade noch unrunder als PS5.


----------



## hellmono (1. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Hast du PC? auf Steam kann man ja vom Kauf zurücktreten wenn man nicht zu lange gespielt hat soweit ich weiß.. Aber PC Version läuft gerade noch unrunder als PS5.



Ja, ist PC. Man kann das tatsächlich bis zu 2h Spielzeit zurückgeben. Das reicht mir um es mal anzutesten.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. März 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ja, ist PC. Man kann das tatsächlich bis zu 2h Spielzeit zurückgeben. Das reicht mir um es mal anzutesten.


das reicht aber lange net um ins spiel zu finden


----------



## hellmono (1. März 2022)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> das reicht aber lange net um ins spiel zu finden



Das habe ich schon verstanden. 
Ich meinte auch eher, dass ich dann einen grundsätzlich Eindruck habe, ob es evtl taugen "könnte".


----------



## everywhere.local (1. März 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon verstanden.
> Ich meinte auch eher, dass ich dann einen grundsätzlich Eindruck habe, ob es evtl taugen "könnte".


okay, dann nutze die zeit weise: spiel das tutorial (am anfang rechts runter in das loch hüpfen)
und wenn du aus der höhle kommst, kannst dich an dem typ aufm pferd versuchen und lernen, dass du nicht zwangsweise jeden gegner direkt besiegen musst... die sind später auch noch da 

... dann hast schon mal n gutes Verständnis vom Spiel


----------



## hellmono (1. März 2022)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> okay, dann nutze die zeit weise: spiel das tutorial (am anfang rechts runter in das loch hüpfen)
> und wenn du aus der höhle kommst, kannst dich an dem typ aufm pferd versuchen und lernen, dass du nicht zwangsweise jeden gegner direkt besiegen musst... die sind später auch noch da
> 
> ... dann hast schon mal n gutes Verständnis vom Spiel



War ein guter Tipp, und die ersten 2h sind jetzt schon durch. Gefällt mir doch recht gut, auch weil deutlich "langsamer" als immer nur Shooter. 

Mal gucken wie lange es braucht, bis ich gefrustet bin. Hab für heute jetzt auch mal Schluss gemacht, nachdem der eine krassere Ritter in den Ruinen vor dem Tor mich 2x erledigt hat.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. März 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> War ein guter Tipp, und die ersten 2h sind jetzt schon durch. Gefällt mir doch recht gut, auch weil deutlich "langsamer" als immer nur Shooter.
> 
> Mal gucken wie lange es braucht, bis ich gefrustet bin. Hab für heute jetzt auch mal Schluss gemacht, nachdem der eine krassere Ritter in den Ruinen vor dem Tor mich 2x erledigt hat.


Na das klingt doch gut.
Ich bin lvl 21 und hab den noch nicht gemacht... also wie gesagt: man muss nicht alles direkt (oder überhaupt) angehen  

Musst halt erstmal n Gefühl fürs Spiel entwickeln... wie die Timings in etwa sind, was man macht und was man lieber sein lässt... und dass man Bosse vermutlich relativ oft versuchen muss


----------



## nifty (2. März 2022)

Ich finde Elden Ring tatsächlich deutlich zugänglicher als die anderen Souls Spiele, die ich bis jetzt gezockt habe (Dark Souls 1 & 3). Durch die Open World kann man sich halt immer eine einfachere Aufgabe suchen, wenn man woanders nicht weiter kommt. Und das Teleportieren von fast überall und das Reiten machen es auch deutlich einfacher.


----------



## hellmono (3. März 2022)

Spielt ihr Elden Ring auf PC oder Konsole?

Bei mir PC und ich finde nicht immer alles allzu intuitiv. 
Eine konkrete Frage, bevor ich mir die Finger weiter wund suche: Wie schieße ich mit dem Bogen die alternativen Pfeile und mit Zielen? Wenn ich rechts klicke, ziele ich mit dem Bogen. Linksklick dann "linke" Pfeile schiessen. Aber wie kann ich die "rechten" Pfeile nutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nifty (3. März 2022)

Spielst du mit Maus und Tastatur? Das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall auf Gamepad optimiert.


----------



## hellmono (3. März 2022)

nifty schrieb:


> Spielst du mit Maus und Tastatur? Das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall auf Gamepad optimiert.



Ja, und ja. Also spiele mit Maus und Tastatur, merke aber auch dass das nicht optimal ist.
Vielleicht krame ich die PS4 Controller mal raus und stöpsel den an den PC.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. März 2022)




----------



## redspawn2005 (4. März 2022)

Heut gehts endlich los


----------



## Tony- (4. März 2022)

Jawohl, die Freizeit heute Abend wird in GT7 versenkt!


----------



## redspawn2005 (4. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Jawohl, die Freizeit heute Abend wird in GT7 versenkt!


Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Leute hier für nen Onlinerennen wenn man die ganzen Lizenzen durch hat  
Der Große Preis von MTB-News


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheShrimpMurder (4. März 2022)

Heute Morgen um 4Uhr hab ich noch den Photomodus freigeschaltet 

Die Lizenzen haben mir dann auch keine Ruhe gelassen, fallen aber deutlich leichter aus als ich es in Erinnerung habe, gab trotzdem reichlich Flashback Momente in meine Jugend 😃


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. März 2022)




----------



## everywhere.local (6. März 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ja, und ja. Also spiele mit Maus und Tastatur, merke aber auch dass das nicht optimal ist.
> Vielleicht krame ich die PS4 Controller mal raus und stöpsel den an den PC.


Series X.
Habe das erste souls am PC gespielt. Das zweite glaube auch. Aber immer mit Xbox Controller (ist einfach der beste)

Und, bist noch daran? Ich lege heute nochmal eine Session ein. Bin diese Woche leider nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. März 2022)




----------



## kordesh (6. März 2022)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Series X.
> Habe das erste souls am PC gespielt. Das zweite glaube auch. Aber immer mit Xbox Controller (ist einfach der beste)
> 
> Und, bist noch daran? Ich lege heute nochmal eine Session ein. Bin diese Woche leider nicht dazu gekommen.
> ...



Ich habe Angst Elden Ring anzufangen. 
Könnte n Spiel sein auf dem ich komplett hängen bleibe. 
Habe ich zwar auch schon bei D2R gesagt, steige in der freien Zeit bei gutem Wetter aber Gott sei Dank dann doch lieber aufs Rad. 
Bei Elden Ring könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das komplett anders wird böse endet 🙈


----------



## Babaj (6. März 2022)

Lässt sich denn Elden Ring auch noch auf der Xbox One X zocken?
Bin momentan eher nur auf der Switch unterwegs.


----------



## everywhere.local (6. März 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Lässt sich denn Elden Ring auch noch auf der Xbox One X zocken?
> Bin momentan eher nur auf der Switch unterwegs.


ja (mit den üblichen Abstrichen)


----------



## hellmono (6. März 2022)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Series X.
> Habe das erste souls am PC gespielt. Das zweite glaube auch. Aber immer mit Xbox Controller (ist einfach der beste)
> 
> Und, bist noch daran? Ich lege heute nochmal eine Session ein. Bin diese Woche leider nicht dazu gekommen.
> ...



Ich war gestern und heute komplett draußen unterwegs auf dem Bike. Aber heute Abend vielleicht noch eine Runde.

Macht mir tatsächlich Spaß bisher, auch wenn man sich echt viel erarbeiten muss. Irgendwelche Aufgaben, Quests, etc. finden ist echt nicht selbsterklärend. Und dann eben immer wieder Gegner die einen einfach abmurksen. 

Controller gucke ich mal. Mit dem von der PS4 lief das jetzt schon gut/besser als mit der Maus. 
Aber da nervt mich auch schon wieder, dass die HUD Prompts alle Xbox sind.


----------



## Tony- (6. März 2022)

Beschder Controller 
Spiele am PC alles damit außer Multiplayershooter.


----------



## hellmono (6. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Beschder Controller
> Spiele am PC alles damit außer Multiplayershooter.
> Anhang anzeigen 1432943



Und auch über Bluetooth keine Latenz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (6. März 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Und auch über Bluetooth keine Latenz?


Ahja da war was.. über Bluetooth vom Mainboard hatte ich keine stabile Verbindung. Nutze den Controller mit dem Xbox Wireless Adapter, da merke ich keinen Unterschied zum Kabel.
EDIT:
Im Controller aufladbarer Akku per USB Kabel kostet auch extra.
Insgesamt also keine günstige Anschaffung, aber auch irgendwie alternativlos.


----------



## NukaCola (6. März 2022)

Hab mal wieder mit "Kingdom Come - Deliverance" angefangen. Der Suchtfaktor ist groß und 
die Spielwelt so schön


----------



## kordesh (7. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> ……
> Insgesamt also keine günstige Anschaffung, aber auch irgendwie alternativlos.



Zocke mit dem Switch Pro Controller über Bluetooth und teilweise Kabel und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Allerdings nur Rennspiele. Den Rest per Maus + Tastatur.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (7. März 2022)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (7. März 2022)

Bin mit GTA V und Splinter Cell Conviction aber fast durch....


----------



## redspawn2005 (10. März 2022)

Es macht schon richtig süchtig das Game  Mal ne fast saubere Runde In Spa (geht mit Pad echt gut).


----------



## Niko86 (11. März 2022)

Zocke ebenfalls Xbox Series X (Gamertag: n1koooX)

Aktuell Warzone, CoD Vanguard und ab und zu PUBG / Halo.

Gerne adden wer Lust hat


----------



## xlacherx (11. März 2022)

Forza Horizon 5


----------



## Ledeker (11. März 2022)

Wii Sports.





Die Charaktere haben Style.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (13. März 2022)

GT7.. Rally Lizenzen sind seit dem Patch verbugt; Man fäht auf Sport- statt auf Dirtreifen habe ich eben in Youtube Kommentaren gelesen.. Mehr als Bronze ist grad nicht möglich


----------



## redspawn2005 (14. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> GT7.. Rally Lizenzen sind seit dem Patch verbugt; Man fäht auf Sport- statt auf Dirtreifen habe ich eben in Youtube Kommentaren gelesen.. Mehr als Bronze ist grad nicht möglich


Das wird bestimmt schnell gepatcht. Hab gestern probiert mit nem Kumpel online zu zocken, hat leider auch nicht geklappt. 
Aber davon abgesehen macht es unglaublich Laune, besonders wenn man später dann mit den GT3-Kisten über die Nordschleife hacken kann…


----------



## Tony- (14. März 2022)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Aber davon abgesehen macht es unglaublich Laune, besonders wenn man später dann mit den GT3-Kisten über die Nordschleife hacken kann…


Das Fahrgefühl ist soo gut! Mir machen auch kleinwagen viel Spaß. GT3 ist aber das höchste der Gefühle.. alles drüber bekomme ich nicht mehr in Griff.


----------



## xlacherx (14. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> GT7.. Rally Lizenzen sind seit dem Patch verbugt; Man fäht auf Sport- statt auf Dirtreifen habe ich eben in Youtube Kommentaren gelesen.. Mehr als Bronze ist grad nicht möglich


Gefühlt gibts mittlere ja echt kein neues Spiel mehr, ohne offensichtliche bugs… 
Sieht man ja auch bei forza horizon 5. 
das Spiel is echt gut. Ich hatte schon ewig nicht mehr so viele spielstunden in einem Spiel. 
Aber bugs gibts selbst nach über einem halben Jahr immer wieder neue 🤦‍♂️


----------



## kordesh (14. März 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Gefühlt gibts mittlere ja echt kein neues Spiel mehr, ohne offensichtliche bugs…
> Sieht man ja auch bei forza horizon 5.
> das Spiel is echt gut. Ich hatte schon ewig nicht mehr so viele spielstunden in einem Spiel.
> Aber bugs gibts selbst nach über einem halben Jahr immer wieder neue 🤦‍♂️



Lohnt es sich das Geld auszugeben und Horizon 5 anzuspielen, wenn man nach ca 5h Horizon 4 zurück zur Forza Motorsport 7 gewechselt ist?
Oder sind sich Horizon 4 und 5 zu ähnlich?
Gründe für den Wechsel war, dass mich das Ganze drumherum neben dem Rennen fahren irgendwie genervt hat.

Edit: eine Sache noch: Wie ist denn das Stichwort für die Suche, wenn ich Spiele suche, die den selben Spielstand auf dem PC auch auf der Switch spielen können. Beispielsweise Diablo 2 Ressurected spiele ich auf dem PC, gehe aufs Sofa und zocke da den selben Spielstand einfach weiter.
Solche Spiele möchte ich probieren. Ich kenne den Begriff aber nicht 🙈🙈


----------



## Tony- (14. März 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Oder sind sich Horizon 4 und 5 zu ähnlich?


Ja schon. In 5 gibs nur noch mehr von diesem


kordesh schrieb:


> drumherum





kordesh schrieb:


> Begriff


Crossplay?








						Crossplay – Eine Liste aller plattformübergreifenden Games
					

Ihr sucht Euch immer wieder einen Wolf nach neuen Crossplay-Titeln, die Ihr zusammen mit Euren Freunden zocken könnt? Hier findet ihr sie!




					game2gether.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (14. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Ja schon. In 5 gibs nur noch mehr von diesem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Dann lasse ich das.
Nee. Crossplay bedeutet ja, dass ich mit anderen Spielern plattformübergreifend das gleiche Spiel zocken kann. 
Ich möchte aber meine eigenen Spielstand vom PC auf der Switch weiterspielen und umgekehrt. Das geht z.B. mit Diablo 2 Ressurected.


----------



## fone (14. März 2022)

Im Alter wird man ruhiger, deswegen spiel ich zur Zeit auch mal ganz gern ein für mich vollkommen neues Genre: The Hunter: Call of the Wild. 
Macht tatsächlich Spaß und man muss sich nicht über Cheater ärgern wie bei Quake.


----------



## redspawn2005 (14. März 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich das Geld auszugeben und Horizon 5 anzuspielen, wenn man nach ca 5h Horizon 4 zurück zur Forza Motorsport 7 gewechselt ist?
> Oder sind sich Horizon 4 und 5 zu ähnlich?
> Gründe für den Wechsel war, dass mich das Ganze drumherum neben dem Rennen fahren irgendwie genervt hat.
> 
> ...


Wenn du den GamePass hast, kannst es doch einfach kostenlos spielen und dir selbst nen Bild machen. Ich fand es schon spaßig, aber auf Dauer spiele ich lieber Sim als Arcade-Racer. Somit hab ich mit GT7 schon mehr Stunden als in Forza Horizon 5. Bin mal auf das nächste Forza Motorsport gespannt


----------



## kordesh (14. März 2022)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Wenn du den GamePass hast, kannst es doch einfach kostenlos spielen und dir selbst nen Bild machen. Ich fand es schon spaßig, aber auf Dauer spiele ich lieber Sim als Arcade-Racer. Somit hab ich mit GT7 schon mehr Stunden als in Forza Horizon 5. Bin mal auf das nächste Forza Motorsport gespannt



Stimmt! Den Gamepass habe ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm! 
Könnte ich mal probieren.


----------



## kordesh (14. März 2022)

Tadaaa… so heißt es…


----------



## Martinwurst (14. März 2022)

Hitman 3
Warum gibts da keine Kreml Mission?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2022)

Grade die Outer Worlds Erweiterung "Peril on Gorgon" durchgespielt. Besser als das Hauptspiel.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (16. März 2022)

Für 7€ bei Steam Command & Conquer Remastered mitgenommen, und gestern mal RA getestet 
Grafik verbessert, Steuerung leicht überarbeitet, Rest wie gehabt, passt

Kann ich für das Geld nur empfehlen 
Hell March rockt immer noch


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. März 2022)

Habe AC Odyssey angefangen :


----------



## kordesh (16. März 2022)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Für 7€ bei Steam Command & Conquer Remastered mitgenommen, und gestern mal RA getestet
> Grafik verbessert, Steuerung leicht überarbeitet, Rest wie gehabt, passt
> 
> Kann ich für das Geld nur empfehlen
> Hell March rockt immer noch



Was ist RA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (17. März 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Was ist RA?



Red Alert, was sonst


----------



## Seven-Eleven (18. März 2022)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. März 2022)




----------



## SeppmitS (21. März 2022)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Red Alert, was sonst


Teslaspuhle... Bssssszzzttttt.... Geil. Das original is noch damals aufm Pentium mit 133 MHz gelaufen. Mega... Diese Stimmung. Auge von NOD... Hach...schönen Dank für 5 Minuten tolle Erinnerung


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2022)

Gestern mal so richtig in Witcher 3 eingestiegen. Macht schon Bock, auch wenn ich die ersten beiden Teile nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. März 2022)




----------



## kordesh (24. März 2022)

San Andreas auf dem IPad.
Finde ich zwischendurch ganz geil aufm Handy oder IPad. 🙈
Auch die Steuerung ist echt ok, wenn man ein bisschen Übung hat. 

Coronaquelle gefunden?! 😜






Und n mega geiles Bike


----------



## dom_i (25. März 2022)

Ich zocke iRacing... Racingsim mit Lenkrad und dem ganzen Quatsch, richtig nice.
Gestern lief ein 25min Rennen, ich war gut dabei. Man muss wissen bei iRacing gibts ein Rating - man darf weder Gegner berühren noch die Strecke verlassen, gibt jeweils Minuspunkte (man levelt also nicht weiter).
Nungut, mitten im Rennen, ich war auf Position 4 (von 25) poppt ein Pop-Up von Windows auf. Im Eifer des Gefechts (ich habe nichts mehr gesehen!!!) habe ich es schnell mit ESC weggdrücken wollen. 
Puff, PC-Neustart - Windows Update!
Alter, bin ich ausgerastet... wie zu früheren CS-Zeiten, völlige Eskalation!


----------



## Tony- (25. März 2022)

dom_i schrieb:


> poppt ein Pop-Up von Windows auf. Im Eifer des Gefechts (ich habe nichts mehr gesehen!!!) habe ich es schnell mit ESC weggdrücken wollen.
> Puff, PC-Neustart - Windows Update!


War das eingeschaltet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (25. März 2022)

dom_i schrieb:


> [...]habe ich es schnell mit ESC weggdrücken wollen.
> Puff, PC-Neustart - Windows Update!
> Alter, bin ich ausgerastet... wie zu früheren CS-Zeiten, völlige Eskalation!


hahah! "Rennunfälle" sind schon ein richtiger Frustgarant.
Hab letztlich kurz vor Ende eines Rennes und nach erbittertem Zweikampf das Auto weggeworfen, weil mir die Katze auf den Schoß gesprungen ist und mein Kopf - völlig gefangen im VR Tunnel - diese Überraschung nur mit spontanem Erschrecken oberster Güte quittiert hat  


edit: iRacing wollte ich dank dieses HumbleBundles auch nochmal eine Chance geben, aber das wird ja zunehmend uninteressanter. Der MX5 ist jetzt auch mit Paddle-Schaltung und somit bleiben fast gar keine Autos für Kupplungsfahrer mehr übrig


----------



## Ledeker (25. März 2022)

Nur mal zur Info für die Zocker unter uns:









						Spendenaktion: Stand With Ukraine Charity Bundle bei Fanatical
					

Auch der britische Spiele-Shop Fanatical, der zur Fandom-Gruppe gehört, bietet ein Spielepaket zur Unterstützung der Ukraine an.




					www.computerbase.de
				











						Stand With Ukraine Bundle: Spielepaket bringt 19 Millionen Euro für Kriegsopfer
					

Ab 36 Euro können Spieler das „Stand With Ukraine Bundle“ mit 123 Artikeln bei Humble Bundle erwerben und damit Gutes tun.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## kordesh (25. März 2022)

Ich schlag mal bei n paar Spielen zu. Also nicht bei allen. Wollte nur auf die ganz guten Preise hinweisen! 😜
Alles im Epic-Store


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2022)

Braucht hier wer ne 6700XT (mit Wasserblock)?


----------



## Bubba. (25. März 2022)

Kena ist großartig! Ich bin fast durch und fast schon traurig, dass es vorbei ist 😕


----------



## kordesh (25. März 2022)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Kena ist großartig! Ich bin fast durch und fast schon traurig, dass es vorbei ist 😕



Hab ich mir auch gekauft. Und Horizon und Borderlands


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NukaCola (25. März 2022)

Fast 30h Spielzeit bei "The Forest" mit meiner Frau. Was eine Gaudi


----------



## redspawn2005 (26. März 2022)

Das Spiel macht nicht nur Bock ohne Ende sondern sieht auch noch mega aus


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (26. März 2022)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Das Spiel macht nicht nur Bock ohne Ende sondern sieht auch noch mega aus


Im foto Modus ja. Aber so... Und was sie mit dem Mikrotransaktionen veranstaltet haben ist wohl ein Witz.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2022)

EA?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (26. März 2022)

Da kommt ea nicht mal dran. Sie haben nachdem die reviews draußen waren erst die Mikrotransaktionen eingeführt. Finde das schon mehr als frech. Gibt da ein Spiel von der Konkurrenz das in den Reviews abgewertet wurde weil es Mikrotransaktionen hat oder haben wird was nicht stimmte.


----------



## redspawn2005 (26. März 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Im foto Modus ja. Aber so... Und was sie mit dem Mikrotransaktionen veranstaltet haben ist wohl ein Witz.


Machen die doch wieder rückgängig, und so schlimm wie es überall beschrieben wird war es gar nicht. Hab nicht einen Euro investiert und hab trotzdem Spaß (ohne Grind).


----------



## Bubba. (26. März 2022)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Kena ist großartig! Ich bin fast durch und fast schon traurig, dass es vorbei ist 😕


Heute habe ich Kena beendet, und ich bin tatsächlich traurig. Selten so ein schönes Spiel gespielt. Die ganze Welt und die Story sind schon herzig. Auch das character design, die Protagonistin und die kleinen Rott können einem wirklich ans Herz.


----------



## Tony- (27. März 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Mikrotransaktionen


Mir sind bisher keine aufgefallen 
Dass man ingame Währung für Euros kaufen kann ist doch gang und gäbe. Besonders schlimmes Beispiel GTA5 Online; das kam mal für PS3 raus und wird jetzt für PS5 rereleased


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (27. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Mir sind bisher keine aufgefallen
> Dass man ingame Währung für Euros kaufen kann ist doch gang und gäbe. Besonders schlimmes Beispiel GTA5 Online; das kam mal für PS3 raus und wird jetzt für PS5 rereleased


Mikrotransaktionen an sich sind mir auch egal wenn das Spiel dann nicht pay to Win ist. Aber wie bei Gt 7 damit umgegangen wurde ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## SeppmitS (29. März 2022)

Wer das erfunden hat, dem sollte der Hosenstall klemmen wenn es mal dringend wird. 

Sowas nimmt dem Spiel eigentlich DAS, um was es geht... SPIELEN....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubba. (29. März 2022)

endlich wieder Crysis 2. Ich habe die ganze Atmosphäre so vermisst.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. März 2022)

Habe nun Ghost Wire Tokio. Eventuell hole ich mir gleich noch Elden Ring oder Dying Light 2.


----------



## hellmono (29. März 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ich war gestern und heute komplett draußen unterwegs auf dem Bike. Aber heute Abend vielleicht noch eine Runde.
> 
> Macht mir tatsächlich Spaß bisher, auch wenn man sich echt viel erarbeiten muss. Irgendwelche Aufgaben, Quests, etc. finden ist echt nicht selbsterklärend. Und dann eben immer wieder Gegner die einen einfach abmurksen.
> 
> ...



Ein paar Wochen später (wo ich gerade hier über mir Elden Ring lese) und ca. 40h ins Spiel.

Das Spiel ist echt krass, was die Ambivalenz zwischen Spaß und Frust angeht. Ich bin erst Level 40, also vermutlich auf der langsamen Seite. Aber gehe das auch gemütlich an.

Total froh, wenn man mal einen Boss im zweiten Anlauf legt (zB Godrick). Dann wieder totaler Frust wenn irgendein Fieldboss dich das x-te Mal zerlegt und dann mal wieder alle Runen weg sind. Ein Schei$$ ist das doch.


----------



## kordesh (30. März 2022)

Ich hab heute DOS 6.22 und Windows 3.11 installiert und Paintbrush gezockt


----------



## JensDey (30. März 2022)

Habe mal ein paar Seiten zurück gelesen und wundere mich, dass niemand ein Faible für Destiny 2 hat.
Ich hatte eigentlich nur die Free to play Version angespielt, weil ich damit den Mehrwert von GeForce Now testen wollte. Mittlerweile habe ich die ältesten verfügbaren Pakete gekauft um möglichst viele PvE Missionen zu haben, weil für PvP einfach zu langsam bin.  
Aber PvE fesselt mich.


----------



## JensDey (31. März 2022)

Mal ein Feedback zu GeForce Now, falls es interessiert:

ich kann nicht mit einem lokalen Zock-Computer vergleichen, weil ich so etwas nie besessen habe sondern _immer _nur auf besseren Business Laptops gezockt habe. Ich nutze GFN gerade auf einem Business Laptop.
Der kostenlose Einstieg ist zum Antesten OK, aber man _sollte _schon Geduld haben und mit Wartezeiten rechnen, bis man eine Ressource zugewiesen bekommt. Also eher zu unüblichen Zeiten testen. Übersee-DC scheinen wenig sinnvoll, weil die Leitungsqualität sich spürbar auswirkt.
Mit der günstigen Priority Mitgliedschaft für 50€/Halbjahr habe ich noch nie gewartet. Ca. 5-10x Performance-Probleme bekommen. Re-login löst das meist. Auch die von 2h auf 6h verlängerte Spieldauer ist durchaus sinnvoll.
die Menge an Spielen ist begrenzt. Speziell weil EA wohl eine eigene Cloud-Lösung anbieten möchte und dementsprechend wenig EA-Spiele verfügbar sind.
P/L finde ich grandios. Wenn ich in 6 Monaten wieder wenig spiele, gehe ich einfach wieder auf kostenlos und reaktiviere Priority, wenn ich es brauche. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was ich im Vergleich für einen Aufwand für eine eigene Zock-HW hätte, die dann in 3y doch wieder veraltet ist. Da bin ich im Vergleich zu mtb schlicht nicht nerdig genug, obwohl ich in der IT arbeite.
Angenehm ist auch, dass man halt keine Risenkiste rumstehen hat und überall im Haus spielen kann (habe es aktuell aber nur mit LAN an 160mbit-Leitung getestet)
_Edit: PvP könnte durch Lag durchaus schwierig bis unmöglich sein. In Destiny 2 werden PvE dadurch sicherlich herausfordernder, bleiben aber (meist) machbar_


----------



## zhenn (31. März 2022)

Wie siehts mit input lag aus bzw. welche Spiele hast denn getestet? Ich kenn als Streaming Dienst nur PS Now und auch mit schneller Leitung waren Shooter bspw. nicht vernünftig spielbar.


----------



## JensDey (31. März 2022)

Da ich bisher ja nur Laptop hatte, besitze ich nur sehr alte Spiele. Half life 2 und Witcher machen keinen Unterschied.
Ansonsten habe ich noch weitere ftp mmo shooter angezockt. Hat mir aber nix davon gefallen. Da ich a) langsam bin und b) nicht so viel Zeit habe werde ich noch lange Destiny 2 zu tun haben.


----------



## JensDey (31. März 2022)

zhenn schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit input lag aus bzw. welche Spiele hast denn getestet? Ich kenn als Streaming Dienst nur PS Now und auch mit schneller Leitung waren Shooter bspw. nicht vernünftig spielbar.


Daran könnte auch mein Problem mit PvP liegen. Ich langsam + lag = tot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhenn (31. März 2022)

ok wenn man diese Anforderungen nicht hat dann macht Streaming schon Sinn.  Singleplayer und Gelegenheitsspiele laufen auch meiner Erfahrung nach ausreichend gut (bei schneller Leitung). nur online gegen andere wirds wirklich mühsam.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (31. März 2022)

Spiele öfter über xcloud. Geht ziemlich gut, fh5 ging einwandfrei z. B.


----------



## JensDey (1. April 2022)

zhenn schrieb:


> ok wenn man diese Anforderungen nicht hat dann macht Streaming schon Sinn.  Singleplayer und Gelegenheitsspiele laufen auch meiner Erfahrung nach ausreichend gut (bei schneller Leitung). nur online gegen andere wirds wirklich mühsam.


Wie ich schon mit meinem ersten Bullet erkläre, habe ich eben keine Zock-Alternative. Für Leute in meiner Situation ist sicherlich eine Verbesserung mit Einschränkungen.
Dennoch war dein Hinweis für meinen Seelenfrieden durchaus hilfreich. 😉


----------



## Hasenbier (1. April 2022)

Elden ring (Ps5) ist erledigt. 82h Spielzeit.
alle Bosse, alle Höhlen, nur noch zwei Trophäen für Platin aber keine Motivation für Ng+

Ich war sogar bisschen enttäuscht. Die Bossgegner sind zu einfach gewesen.

Bin noch am suchen womit es weiter geht.
Horizon forbidden West
Dying light 2

Spellforce 3 reforced, würde mir auch gefallen. Hab ich früher schon gesuchtet. Aber Strategiespiele auf der Ps5 sind immer so...mähh...😅


----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. April 2022)

Immer noch mit AC dran. Ist so ein Spiel was ewig lang ist. Danach will ich Ghostwire Tokio anfangen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. April 2022)

Lvl 42 im Spiel, Mainquest irgendwo bei lvl 18. So mag ich das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. April 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Immer noch mit AC dran. Ist so ein Spiel was ewig lang ist. Danach will ich Ghostwire Tokio anfangen.


Hat denn jemand schonmal Gostwire Tokio gezockt?
Bin zu gespannt..........


----------



## Seven-Eleven (10. April 2022)




----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. April 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand schonmal Gostwire Tokio gezockt?
> Bin zu gespannt..........


Reviews sind mir leider zu mittelmäßig so dass ich solche Spiele dann gleich meide, weil zu wenig Zeit alles zu spielen was ich eigentlich Spielen will. Bin direkt froh, dass Horizon Zero Dawn: Forbidden West erst mit großer Verzögerung mal auf den PC kommen wird 
Neues Pathfinder steht auch in der Warteschlange.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (10. April 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Reviews sind mir leider zu mittelmäßig so dass ich solche Spiele dann gleich meide, weil zu wenig Zeit alles zu spielen was ich eigentlich Spielen will. Bin direkt froh, dass Horizon Zero Dawn: Forbidden West erst mit großer Verzögerung mal auf den PC kommen wird
> Neues Pathfinder steht auch in der Warteschlange.


Da ich es schon habe, werde ich es wohl selber testen. Aber das mit dem Reviews habe ich gelesen. Sind aber manchmal auch Ansichtssache. Nächste Woche hole ich mir Elden ring oder Dying Light.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. April 2022)

Witcher Fans: Was lohnt sich 2022 noch? Wild Hunt macht Spaß und ich überlege zumindest Teil 2 eine Chance zu geben. Teil 1 ist vermutlich nicht mehr wirklich erträglich hi hinsichtlich der Mechaniken, oder? Ich finde schon Teil 3 steuert sich wie ein Konsolen-Port.


----------



## zhenn (19. April 2022)

Auf Teil 1 kann man verzichten. Teil 2 ist in Ordnung kommt aber nicht an Wild Hunt ran. Aus heutiger Sicht würd Ich nur mehr Teil 3 spielen, inklusive DLC.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. April 2022)

Teil 3 ist auch Bombe. Teil 2 würde halt auf meinem Nachtdienstlaptop laufen


----------



## zhenn (19. April 2022)

würd sagen probiers aus, kostet praktisch nix. Ich hab im steam sale vor 3-4 Jahren 2,99€ dafür bezahlt.


----------



## NukaCola (19. April 2022)

Teil 3 samt DLCs = Meisterwerk !
Teil 2 = nie reingekommen wegen extremer Bugs
Teil 1 = Ansich gut, aber teilweise so langatmig, dass ich es nie beendet habe

Ich würde dem ersten und zweiten Teil trotzdem eine Chance geben


----------



## Tony- (19. April 2022)

Wurde mit keinem der 3 Widscher warm.. 🙄
Spiele grad was buntes 🤗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2022)

Ich habe bei Teil 3 auch lange gebraucht. Die (Kampf)Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und das Skillsystem im Endgame unübersichtlich.


----------



## Guts (25. April 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ein paar Wochen später (wo ich gerade hier über mir Elden Ring lese) und ca. 40h ins Spiel.
> 
> Das Spiel ist echt krass, was die Ambivalenz zwischen Spaß und Frust angeht. Ich bin erst Level 40, also vermutlich auf der langsamen Seite. Aber gehe das auch gemütlich an.
> 
> Total froh, wenn man mal einen Boss im zweiten Anlauf legt (zB Godrick). Dann wieder totaler Frust wenn irgendein Fieldboss dich das x-te Mal zerlegt und dann mal wieder alle Runen weg sind. Ein Schei$$ ist das doch.


Nach Dark Souls 1-3 und Sekiro bin ich nun auch bei Elden Ring angelangt. Es ist definitiv ein Prachtstück  Legend of Zelda meets Dark Souls mit noch mehr Berserk-Einflüssen - einfach phänomenal geil. Das ganze Entdecken und Rumstöbern macht Spaß, und die Welt hört einfach nicht auf zu wachsen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2022)

Machen Dark Souls 1 & 2 noch Spaß in der heutigen Zeit?


----------



## Guts (25. April 2022)

DS1 jein, DS2 ja. Beim ersten hat man das Alter in Sachen UI, Bewegungsmöglichkeiten und Hitboxen durchaus gemerkt. Die Atmosphäre hat es einigermaßen wettgemacht, aber manche Dinge waren durch die eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten unnötig kompliziert. DS2 macht schon vieles besser.


----------



## zhenn (25. April 2022)

Guts schrieb:


> DS1 jein, DS2 ja.



Ich gebe beiden ein Jein.

Steuerungstechnisch ist eigenentlich erst DS3 gut. Die ersten beiden Teile spielen sich phasenweise wie ein Krampf, trotzdem hat es einen (seltsamen) Anreiz die Story zu bezwingen.

DS3, Bloodborne, Sekiro und Elden Ring sind die Fromsoftware Spiele die die Mühe wirklich wert sind. Letzteres hab Ich selbst noch nicht versucht, aber eigentlich noch nie ein Spiel mit besseren Rezensionen gesehen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. April 2022)

DS1/2 Steuerung zum Kotzen, sagen ja auch andere. Bin da mit The Surge 1 + 2 deutlich besser klargekommen, ist aber auch leichter. Witcher würde ich alle drei wieder spielen, aber Teil 1 ist wikrlich nur für hartgesottene Fans.

Bei mir aktuell Diablo3 Season 26 die Season Journey durch, also die komplette. Jetzt mal kucken was als nächstes gezockt wird.


----------



## Guts (25. April 2022)

zhenn schrieb:


> Steuerungstechnisch ist eigenentlich erst DS3 gut.


DS3 ist gut, ja. DS2 empfand ich nach DS1 eigentlich als ganz angenehm, es mag aber auch am Stockholmsyndrom liegen. Sekiro war mit dem seltsamen Blockierkrampf und Rumgehüpfe gar nicht mein Fall, ich war aber nach DS1-3 komplett ans Rollen gewohnt. Die Atmosphäre und die Welt hingegen waren fantastisch und auch der Grund, warum ich es überhaupt beenden wollte.

Bloodborne ist leider, leider nur auf der Playse verfügbar. Als alter PC Master Race Snob sind die 30FPS (mit Glück) ein totales No-Go, darum liegts immer noch auf dem Haufen unbeendeter Spiele.



neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Witcher


Nur Witcher 3 gezockt und geliebt  W1/W2 sind irgendwie komplett an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2022)

Steuerung ist ein starkes Argument. Bin zunehmend genervt von dem unpräzisen Scheiß bei Witcher 3. Naja, noch 30h.


----------



## Hasenbier (25. April 2022)

Witcher 3 hat mir eigentlich recht gut gefallen. Nur das Kampfsystem ist so unpräzise. 

Bloodborne ist eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. Die Atmosphäre ist Klasse und erst das Design der Bosse...🥰

Wem Soulslike Spiele gefallen, dem kann ich auch "Nioh" und "Nioh 2" empfehlen. Bei den Spielen geht viel um Ausrüstung sammeln und verbessern. Die Bosskämpfe sind zum Teil sehr schwer.

Die Story von Nioh ist sogar ziemlich gut für ein Soulslike. Erinnert mich stark an den Film "Last Samurai" 😅.

Die Story von Nioh 2 ist recht schwach. Die kämpfe sind aber sehr anspruchsvoll. Vor allem weil auch jeder kleine Gegner einen "OneHit" Angriff drauf hat. Der 2/3 der Lebensleiste platt macht. 
Ich fand's aber so geil das es auf der Ps4 sogar Platin 🏆 gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guts (25. April 2022)

Hasenbier schrieb:


> Witcher 3 hat mir eigentlich recht gut gefallen. Nur das Kampfsystem ist so unpräzise.


Die leichte Attacke zu spammen reicht zum Glück für alles.



Hasenbier schrieb:


> Nioh


Ja, ist in im immer höher steigenden Pile of Shame bei Steam...

btw wer zockt noch den Fligt Simulator 2020 auf dem PC? Ich habe mir die Reno Air Races gegönnt, aber irgendwie scheint keine Sau online zu sein.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (27. April 2022)

Habe AC Odyssey endlich fertig gezockt. Bin nun bei Ghostwire Tokio dran.


----------



## franksteel (30. April 2022)

alt aber gut


----------



## franksteel (30. April 2022)

und ich mach mal werbung in der hoffnung das es gut wird




einer meiner absoluten 



und ja die Grafik ist nicht der knaller... aber die weiblichen Charakteren sind trotzdem geil


----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. Mai 2022)

Nun zocke ich Ghost Recon Breakpoint. War erstmal skeptisch aber macht doch Laune....


----------



## kordesh (8. Mai 2022)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen?! 

Da habe ich mega Bock drauf! 
Ich hoffe das Projekt wird zu Ende gebracht und hält, was die ersten Videos versprechen!
Wenn’s die Qualität wie Black Mesa hat, was ja glaube ich auch als Projekt von Fans gestartet ist, wird’s bestimmt total geil! 









						Need for Speed: Underground 2 - Remake auf Basis der Unreal Engine 4
					

Bilder zu Artikel: Need for Speed: Underground 2 - Remake auf Basis der Unreal Engine 4 - Need for Speed: Underground 2 - Remake auf Basis der Unreal Engine 4 (1)




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Mai 2022)




----------



## Bubba. (9. Mai 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen?!
> 
> Da habe ich mega Bock drauf!
> Ich hoffe das Projekt wird zu Ende gebracht und hält, was die ersten Videos versprechen!
> ...


Dir ist aber schon bewusst, was das für Erwartungen weckt 
Das wäre die beste Nachricht seit dem Remaster von Crysis


----------



## kordesh (9. Mai 2022)

Bubba. schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, was das für Erwartungen weckt
> Das wäre die beste Nachricht seit dem Remaster von Crysis



Ich hätte auch soooooo Bock drauf! 
Bestes Remaster war bis jetzt Diablo 2 - es macht einfach immer noch so einen Spaß!


----------



## Tony- (9. Mai 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Bock


Mit mindestens 20 Jahre alten Autos?
Irgendwie nicht so..
Das letzte NFS Heat war gar nicht so schlecht, für ein mal die Kampagne durchspielen geht schon!


----------



## kordesh (9. Mai 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Mit mindestens 20 Jahre alten Autos?
> Irgendwie nicht so..
> Das letzte NFS Heat war gar nicht so schlecht, für ein mal die Kampagne durchspielen geht schon!



Ja! Allein fürs nostalgische Gefühl. 
Hab’s früher richtig viel gespielt! 
Heat habe ich noch nicht probiert


----------



## Tony- (9. Mai 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Heat habe ich noch nicht probiert


Da hatte ich auf jeden Fall ein paar Underground Flashbacks.


----------



## Bubba. (9. Mai 2022)

Gerade die alten Autos 
Am besten fand ich das krass over-the-top Tuning 
Hatte einen 106 mit allen Upgrades plus den ganzen Unique Teilen. Einfach mega!


----------



## zhenn (10. Mai 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Nun zocke ich Ghost Recon Breakpoint. War erstmal skeptisch aber macht doch Laune....


Hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen. Wildlands sogar noch mehr. Den Co-op Aspekt haben die ziemlich gut integriert. Interessanterweise gibt's auch kaum Trolle, die Leute scheinen im Kollektiv normal/vernünftig zu spielen. Hatte einmal eine Gruppe betrunkener Schotten im Team. Das war eine Erfahrung.


----------



## Ingokognito (10. Mai 2022)

DCS in VR

Gibt nix genialeres als IN der F/A-18 zu sitzen.


----------



## ylfcm (10. Mai 2022)

VR hat Simulationen für mich maßgeblich verändert. Triple-Screens, Headtracking etc. kann da für mich nicht gegen anstinken.
Gleichzeitig ist da natürlich auch noch viel Qualitäts-Spielraum nach oben. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was die übernächsten Brillen (und Grafikkarten) so bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (14. Mai 2022)




----------



## tmf_superhero (17. Mai 2022)

Aktuell Anno 1404.
Auch wenn ich gar kein Aufbauspiel Fanatiker / Fan bin.
Das ist der erste Teil der Anno Serie den ich zocke. Ich habe es im Sale gefunden und mir gedacht: "Ach komm du kannst es ja mal testen, wird schon nicht öde oder langweilig werden".....und siehe da seit Ostern hänge ich fast jeden Abend im Endlosspiel und besiedele neue Inseln.
Anno 1800 steht dann als nächstes auf der Liste


----------



## Ledeker (17. Mai 2022)

Auch wenn die Grafik etwas angestaubt ist, schau dir Anno 1602 an.
Nach wie vor, wie ich finde, der beste Teil der Serie.


----------



## DerHackbart (17. Mai 2022)

Das schöne an Anno ist, dass auch wenn man es nur Casual ab und an Mal spielt, die Welt gut am laufen halten kann.
Aber wenn man es dann ernst meint, bietet es noch genug Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu Cities Skylines. Da habe ich ob der komplizierten Mechanik absolut keinen Zugang gefunden.


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. Mai 2022)

Bin froh dass das Endlosspiel in Anno 1404 frei konfiguriert werden kann. Der Sandkasten Modus macht es angenehm zu spielen. Ich bin ansonsten eher auf der Shooter / Ego Shooter Seite, ab und zu auch Command & Conquer (bis einschließlich Stunde Null).


----------



## Guts (17. Mai 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegensatz zu Cities Skylines. Da habe ich ob der komplizierten Mechanik absolut keinen Zugang gefunden.


Cities: Skylines fand ich anfangs ganz toll, aber damits danach auch ohne vereinfachende Mods fluppt, muss man schon ein ausgewachsener Stadtplaner mit 20 Jahren Erfahrung sein. Unmöglich, das am Laufen zu halten.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Mai 2022)

Wolfenstein The New Order zum drittenmal beendet. Nun folgt Just Cause 4.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. Mai 2022)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. Mai 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (24. Mai 2022)




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Mai 2022)

Bin jetzt gut halb mit Outriders durch. Ne echt gute Idee mit hubdsmiserablem World Building und eintönigem Gameplay verdorben. Richtig schade.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (24. Mai 2022)

Am Anfang des Monats stellt sich die Frage : Sniper Elite 5 oder Dying Light 2. Gekauft werden so oder so beide doch was zuerst?


----------



## kordesh (24. Mai 2022)

Descenders ist bei Steam gerade im Angebot.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. Mai 2022)

Seit gestern bin ich Borderlands 3 am zocken und ein wenig Quake Champions.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2022)

Borderlands geht immer, wobei ich finde, dass es seit 2 eher schlechter wird.

Muss nochmal zu Outriders nachlegen: Das Endgame ist ein Witz und völlig spaßfrei. Super hartes grinden und man muss, um vorwärts zu kommen, den Schwierigkeitsgrad so hoch stellen, dass man selbst für schwache Gegner ewig braucht, da man viel Skills in die Defensive stecken muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (30. Mai 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Borderlands geht immer, wobei ich finde, dass es seit 2 eher schlechter wird.
> 
> Muss nochmal zu Outriders nachlegen: Das Endgame ist ein Witz und völlig spaßfrei. Super hartes grinden und man muss, um vorwärts zu kommen, den Schwierigkeitsgrad so hoch stellen, dass man selbst für schwache Gegner ewig braucht, da man viel Skills in die Defensive stecken muss.


Und stecke schon in enem Bosskampf fest. 

Habe Sniper Elite 5 neu in der Bibliothek.


----------



## hellmono (30. Mai 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ein paar Wochen später (wo ich gerade hier über mir Elden Ring lese) und ca. 40h ins Spiel.
> 
> Das Spiel ist echt krass, was die Ambivalenz zwischen Spaß und Frust angeht. Ich bin erst Level 40, also vermutlich auf der langsamen Seite. Aber gehe das auch gemütlich an.
> 
> Total froh, wenn man mal einen Boss im zweiten Anlauf legt (zB Godrick). Dann wieder totaler Frust wenn irgendein Fieldboss dich das x-te Mal zerlegt und dann mal wieder alle Runen weg sind. Ein Schei$$ ist das doch.



So, das war mein letzter Elden Ring Post.
Am Wochenende habe ich das Spiel dann doch mal fertiggespielt, und Radagon und das Elden Beast endlich gekillt.

Gemessen an der Zeit, die ich gespielt habe und oft auch Spaß hatte, war das ein sehr gutes Investment. Auch wenn ich vermutlich nicht sonderlich gut spiele, bei vielen Bossen zig Anläufe brauchte, einige Youtube Videos gucken musste, usw. - das war schon cool.

Jetzt frage ich mich aber echt: Warum sollte man sich das NG+1 Thema antun und das nochmal durchspielen? Machen ja scheinbar so einige?!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2022)

@Seven-Eleven Wo hakt es? Mit welchem Charakter?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (31. Mai 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Seven-Eleven Wo hakt es? Mit welchem Charakter?


Ist schon besiegt nachdem ich mich etwas hochgelevelt habe.


----------



## Guts (1. Juni 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich aber echt: Warum sollte man sich das NG+1 Thema antun und das nochmal durchspielen? Machen ja scheinbar so einige?!


Manche haben Spaß dran, den Build anders zu gestalten. Anstelle Meleedraufklopporgie macht man einen Samurai-Dexbuild oder eben Magier oder irgendwas. Das verändert das Spielgefühl erheblich, und ich glaube manche bauen eine regelrechte Vendetta auf und wollen bestimmte Bosse mal ordentlich vermöbeln, nachdem es ihnen bei der ersten Begegnung selbst so erging  Wie viele Stunden hast du darin versenkt? Ich bin jetzt bei 45h und gefühlt knapp über der Hälfte.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juni 2022)

Ich sach mal: Einige spielen immer noch Diablo 3


----------



## Guts (1. Juni 2022)

Oder Starcraft. Gar WoW...


----------



## JensDey (1. Juni 2022)

Ich werde mal Creed Assassin anfangen. Werde aber mit 1 beginnen, weil ich die Story erleben möchte.
Grübel nur, ob ich auf GFN spiele oder doch auf dem Lappie (ist ja doch recht alt).


----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. Juni 2022)

Bin mit BD 3 bis auf Nebenmissionen fast durch. Habe nun Sniper Elite 5 angefangen. War zu neugierig.....
Wieder gewohntes Terrain. Bin gespannt.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (12. Juni 2022)

Old School Trip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (13. Juni 2022)

Aktuell Shadow tactics: blades of the shogun.

Scheisse raucht mein Schädel


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juni 2022)

Grade Fallen Order durch. Ziemlich gutes Spiel, aber die Steuerung im Kampf hat mich bis zum Ende total genervt. Sehr unintuitiv, komische Latenzen. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist auch seltsam: Oberhalb vom Storymode (der den Namen wirklich verdient hat) ist der Sprung gefühlt direkt auf schwer. Bosse brauchen direkt mal 10 Anläufe und regelmäßig krepiert man wegen blög gelaufen. Es fehlt da deutlich ein mittlerer Schwierigkeitsgrad. Bin grad nicht so motiviert Dark Souls anzufangen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. Juni 2022)

Habe wieder CP 2077 angefangen :


----------



## -I99I- (19. Juni 2022)

Grad tiny Tina Wonderlands am durchzoggen, Cyberpunk Wart ich bis die ersten Story dlcs kommen, hab's 6x durchgespielt 😎😅


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2022)

-I99I- schrieb:


> Grad tiny Tina Wonderlands am durchzoggen, Cyberpunk Wart ich bis die ersten Story dlcs kommen, hab's 6x durchgespielt 😎😅



Feedback zum Wonderland? Wie stehst du zu den anderen BL Teilen? Ich fand das Pre-Sequel und 3 nämlich durchaus "schlecht", wobei 3 noch besser war als das PS.


----------



## Ingokognito (20. Juni 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Feedback zum Wonderland? Wie stehst du zu den anderen BL Teilen? Ich fand das Pre-Sequel und 3 nämlich durchaus "schlecht", wobei 3 noch besser war als das PS.



Absolute Kaufempfehlung (auch im Vergleich zu Teil 3 und Pre-Seq). 
Die Quests sind echt lustig, auch jede Nebenmission.


----------



## -I99I- (20. Juni 2022)

Dito, macht Laune 😎 Quests sind echt lustig. Fand's 3er mit den dlcs auch ned so schlecht, ab season Pass 2 haben sie's versaut...


----------



## JensDey (20. Juni 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich werde mal Creed Assassin anfangen. Werde aber mit 1 beginnen, weil ich die Story erleben möchte.


Die Steuerung ist wirklich ein Alptraum. Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich wirklich warm werde. Wenn es komplexer/ anspruchsvoller wird, sehe ich mich schon heulen


JensDey schrieb:


> Grübel nur, ob ich auf GFN spiele oder doch auf dem Lappie (ist ja doch recht alt).


Auf GFN bekomme ich die Sprache nicht auf Deutsch geswitcht. Da wird das Storyverständnis dann doch etwas leiden.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Juni 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Habe wieder CP 2077 angefangen :


ps, habe irgendwas bei Panam falsch gemacht. Kann schon zum Ambers ohne was mit den Nomaden gemacht zu haben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (23. Juni 2022)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. Juni 2022)

Wieder mit GTA V angefangen...... Der fünfte Durchlauf.


----------



## Ingokognito (2. Juli 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Feedback zum Wonderland? Wie stehst du zu den anderen BL Teilen? Ich fand das Pre-Sequel und 3 nämlich durchaus "schlecht", wobei 3 noch besser war als das PS.


Jetzt endlich auch im Steam-Store verfügbar und nicht mehr Epic-exclusive


----------



## -I99I- (2. Juli 2022)

Find die dlcs jetzt ned so cool wie das Hauptspiel, da hatten die Borderlands Teile mit den dlcs mehr fun gemacht..


----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. Juli 2022)




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juli 2022)

Hab mit dying light 2 angefangen und bin positiv angetan. Der erste Teil hat erst zwei oder drei Jahre auf der Platte rumgegammelt bis ich den angefasst habe.

Meine RTX2060 6GB scheint aber mit den maximalen Einstellungen (ohne RT) in 1080p arg vor dem explodieren zu sein. Glücklicherweise bin ich nicht so FPS empfindlich und kann es gut bei 30 FPS daddeln 🤣 dann ist die Geräuschkulisse auch okay (nur ein Lüfter).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (4. Juli 2022)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> . Glücklicherweise bin ich nicht so FPS empfindlich und kann es gut bei 30 FPS daddeln 🤣


Das ist doch der obere Anschlag, oder?


----------



## Guts (4. Juli 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das ist doch der obere Anschlag, oder?


Für das echte (Zitat) "cinematic feeling" dürfen es nur 24fps sein  Alles drüber ist nur Marketinggesülz


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juli 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das ist doch der obere Anschlag, oder?


Nö. Ohne Limitierung sind es 50-55. Da kommt es zu Drops. Hab 30 FPS in den Nvidia Einstellungen vorgegeben. Ingame halte ich die 30 stabil. Aber nur mit DLSS. Ich warte aber trotzdem noch bis Nvidia die 4000er Serie ankündigt und schau mir die Preise dann nochmals an. Zocke ja nur gerade, weil mich 'ne Erkältung erwischt hat 😉


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2022)

Das wundert mich nun nicht. DL2 auf Ultra ist solide.

Die nächste Generation dürfte ja schon nochmal effizienter werden.


----------



## Tony- (4. Juli 2022)

Da kann ich nur PS5 empfehlen, die kann deutlich mehr für das Geld.. Denke die 3080er war meine letzte Hig-End GraKa. Zocke einfach nicht mehr so viel und wenn dann bevorzuge ich einfacher gestrickte Spiele wie Resi 2 Remake, das hat letztens einen PS5 Upgrade erhalten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2022)

Mehr ist halt sehr relativ. Hohe Details und Raytracing in 2k sind halt schon


----------



## Tony- (4. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich es so leihenhaft vergleichen kann, die PS5 gegen 3080;
PS5 kann schönes Bild in hochskaliertem  UHD und flüssige 60 FPS.
3080 kann das gleiche unter Umständen ein Bsschen mehr in 120 FPS, kostet aber nicht nur das doppelte und der Rest ist auch noch nicht dran.
Hatte bisher alle PlayStation, die 5 ist die erste, die bei mir gegen den PC anstinken kann. Wenn irgendwann noch eine Pro kommt kann der Rechenknecht einpacken.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2022)

Irgendwo muss die PS5 ja Abstriche machen. Das ist eine 8 Kern Zen 2 CPU mit 36 CU RDNA2. Das sind ein kastrierter (da bei 3,5GHz gedeckelter) 3700X mit einer 6600XT. Die Komponenten sind halt gut aufeinander abgestimmt und es geht mehr um Spielen und weniger um Angucken. Aber in Zero Dawnoder Cyberpunk ist Angucken halt Teil der Freude, zumindest für mich.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Juli 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur PS5 empfehlen, die kann deutlich mehr für das Geld.. Denke die 3080er war meine letzte Hig-End GraKa. Zocke einfach nicht mehr so viel und wenn dann bevorzuge ich einfacher gestrickte Spiele wie Resi 2 Remake, das hat letztens einen PS5 Upgrade erhalten.


Dann lieber xbox


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2022)

War Sega schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (5. Juli 2022)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Nö. Ohne Limitierung sind es 50-55.


So war es nicht gemeint. Als alter Lappi-Zocker kenne ich FPS > 30 nur vom Standbild. 😛 
Oder von GeForce Now.


----------



## Tony- (5. Juli 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> War Sega schon?


----------



## Deleted 609316 (5. Juli 2022)

Mich persönlich hat die PS5 mal garnicht abgeholt, obwohl ich seit der 1er jede hatte
Wenn sie sauber läuft( ein Kumpel hat da leider massive Hitzeprobleme), sicher eine tolle Kiste.
Uns das die Spiele Sauteuer sind find ich auch frech, die paar Exklusiv Titel die Sony noch hatt, kann ich mittlerweile am Rechner auch abwarten😄


----------



## kordesh (5. Juli 2022)

Ich finde das Zocken am PC auch irgendwie wesentlich geiler, als an der Konsole.
Kann’s gar nicht beschreiben. Irgendwie n ganz anderes „feeling“ am PC.


----------



## -I99I- (8. Juli 2022)

Punkto 'Feeling', grad Postal 4 am saugen 😎 soll ja auch wieder die Trash - Perle nachm 2er sein... 🤣💩🐈🐈😎


----------



## kordesh (8. Juli 2022)

Ich hab nen neuen Fernseher (4K OLED mit 120hz) und habe gerade mal aus Spaß den Laptop angeschlossen und Diablo 2 Ressurected gestartet. 4K und alles hochgedreht. 
Alter Falter, ich bin hin und weg! 
Zocke sonst nur auf meinem Gaming-Laptop. Entweder direkt auf dem verbauten 17“ Full HD 144hz Monitor oder auf nem ollen 27“ Full HD 60hz Monitor, wenn ich den anschließe. 
Ich bin gerade wirklich baff! Wie unfassbar geil das Bild ist und wie unfassbar gut das Ganze aussieht! Udn wie gut man den TV einfach als Monitor nehmen kann! Mein 14 Jahre alter Fernseher ging gar nicht, was das angeht. 
Allerdings hebt der Laptop gleich ab, so wie sich die Lüfter drehen


----------



## hellmono (8. Juli 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich hab nen neuen Fernseher (4K OLED mit 120hz) und habe gerade mal aus Spaß den Laptop angeschlossen und Diablo 2 Ressurected gestartet. 4K und alles hochgedreht.
> Alter Falter, ich bin hin und weg!
> Zocke sonst nur auf meinem Gaming-Laptop. Entweder direkt auf dem verbauten 17“ Full HD 144hz Monitor oder auf nem ollen 27“ Full HD 60hz Monitor, wenn ich den anschließe.
> Ich bin gerade wirklich baff! Wie unfassbar geil das Bild ist und wie unfassbar gut das Ganze aussieht! Udn wie gut man den TV einfach als Monitor nehmen kann! Mein 14 Jahre alter Fernseher ging gar nicht, was das angeht.
> Allerdings hebt der Laptop gleich ab, so wie sich die Lüfter drehen



Gar keine schlechte Idee. Vielleicht karre ich den PC mal an die 4K Glotze im Erdgeschoss.
Hab nämlich auch "nur" so 27" Full HD Screens.


----------



## Deleted 609316 (9. Juli 2022)

27zoll WQHD ist zwar für mich persönlich immer noch die Benchmark, aber ich werde mir für Singleplayer Spiele wie Red Dead, Cyberpunk und co, auch noch einen TV an den Rechner hängen, ist einfach geschmeidig


----------



## Deleted 609316 (25. Juli 2022)

Habe jetzt endlich mal Zelda Breath of the Wild angefangen, was für ein geiles Spiel  
Wär ich noch Mitte 20 würd ich aktuell wahrscheinlich nur an der Switch hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -I99I- (25. Juli 2022)

Joa cool, kommt auf die Liste 😅 bekomm jetzt von nem Kumpel seine zeitweise, soll ja n paar perlen haben des Teil! 😎


----------



## kordesh (25. Juli 2022)

-I99I- schrieb:


> Joa cool, kommt auf die Liste 😅 bekomm jetzt von nem Kumpel seine zeitweise, soll ja n paar perlen haben des Teil! 😎



Diablo 2 Ressurected reicht für die nächsten 25 Jahre


----------



## Deleted 609316 (25. Juli 2022)

-I99I- schrieb:


> Joa cool, kommt auf die Liste 😅 bekomm jetzt von nem Kumpel seine zeitweise, soll ja n paar perlen haben des Teil! 😎


Wenn du mit Zelda was anfangen kannst, ist das die größte Perle Metroid Dread ist auch sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Tony- (25. Juli 2022)

Einfach nur schön das Katzenspiel 🤗
Musik, Artdesign, Grafik, unkompliziertes Gameplay.. hier stimmt alles.


----------



## Deleted 609316 (25. Juli 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Einfach nur schön das Katzenspiel 🤗
> Musik, Artdesign, Grafik, unkompliziertes Gameplay.. hier stimmt alles.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1522735
> ...


Wollte ich mir auch schon holen, würde nur aktuell auf meinem Stapel der Schande landen🙈


----------



## Tony- (25. Juli 2022)

Barricade schrieb:


> Stapel der Schande


Habe das neue PlayStation Plus Extra geholt, kommt mir günstiger das Stapeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juli 2022)

Ich bin zwischenzeitlich mit Cyberpunk in der 1.52 durch und bin definitiv mehr als angetan. Es hat noch kleinere nervige Bugs, die das Erlebnis aber nicht schmälern. Insgesamt verstehe ich zumindest aus der 1.52 Perspektive den Communitygroll nicht. Ansonsten muss ich sagen, das Spiel liefert das, was ich von einem Open World Game von CDPR erwarte. Lediglich die Ränder der Stadt sind auffällig unbelebt. Man merkt außerdem etwas, dass der breitere Storyrahmen fehlt, den die Witcher Serie mitbringt, es entsteht kein Eindruck einer lebendigen Welt mit einer nachvollziehbaren jüngeren Geschichte außerhalb von Night City. Die Geschichte ist ausgefallen und prinzipiell gut geskripted. Ich finde die Storymissionen sind etwas knapp und gehen nicht so richtig smooth in den Spielverlauf ein, das ist aber Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Trotzdem war mir oft nicht klar, welche Storymission ich sinnvollerweise zu welchem Zeitpunkt spiele. Die Nebenmissionen sind bombe und fügen sich wunderbar in die Welt ein. Die Charaktere sind gut gemacht und komplex. Die Wahlmöglichkeiten groß und die Vielfalt der Auswirkungen teilweise deutlich später im Spiel sind groß.  Der Wiederspielwert mit einem anderen Build ist deutlich größer als etwa bei The Witcher oder Zero Dawn. Was nervt: Die unterkomplexen Beziehungsmöglichkeiten zu Typen. Insgesamt hab ich den Eindruck, das saßen Heterotypen, die zumindest mal Homobeziehungen einfließen lassen wollten. Ein Fortschritt, sicher, aber ich hätte mir doch etwas mehr Diversity in den Beziehungsmöglichkeiten gewünscht.

Müsste ich ranken, würde ich Cyberpunk mit The Witcher 3 gleichauf mit 9.5 Punkten ganz knapp hinter Zero Dawn mit 10 Punkten (hier sind die Welt, Story und der Spannungsbogen einfach gigantisch) einordnen, danach kommen auf meiner persönlichen Liste wohl Borderlands 2 oder Metro Exodus mit 9 Punkten. Platz 4 mag ich dann nicht mehr vergeben.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Juli 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich bin zwischenzeitlich mit Cyberpunk in der 1.52 durch und bin definitiv mehr als angetan. Es hat noch kleinere nervige Bugs, die das Erlebnis aber nicht schmälern. Insgesamt verstehe ich zumindest aus der 1.52 Perspektive den Communitygroll nicht. Ansonsten muss ich sagen, das Spiel liefert das, was ich von einem Open World Game von CDPR erwarte. Lediglich die Ränder der Stadt sind auffällig unbelebt. Man merkt außerdem etwas, dass der breitere Storyrahmen fehlt, den die Witcher Serie mitbringt, es entsteht kein Eindruck einer lebendigen Welt mit einer nachvollziehbaren jüngeren Geschichte außerhalb von Night City. Die Geschichte ist ausgefallen und prinzipiell gut geskripted. Ich finde die Storymissionen sind etwas knapp und gehen nicht so richtig smooth in den Spielverlauf ein, das ist aber Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Trotzdem war mir oft nicht klar, welche Storymission ich sinnvollerweise zu welchem Zeitpunkt spiele. Die Nebenmissionen sind bombe und fügen sich wunderbar in die Welt ein. Die Charaktere sind gut gemacht und komplex. Die Wahlmöglichkeiten groß und die Vielfalt der Auswirkungen teilweise deutlich später im Spiel sind groß.  Der Wiederspielwert mit einem anderen Build ist deutlich größer als etwa bei The Witcher oder Zero Dawn. Was nervt: Die unterkomplexen Beziehungsmöglichkeiten zu Typen. Insgesamt hab ich den Eindruck, das saßen Heterotypen, die zumindest mal Homobeziehungen einfließen lassen wollten. Ein Fortschritt, sicher, aber ich hätte mir doch etwas mehr Diversity in den Beziehungsmöglichkeiten gewünscht.
> 
> Müsste ich ranken, würde ich Cyberpunk mit The Witcher 3 gleichauf mit 9.5 Punkten ganz knapp hinter Zero Dawn mit 10 Punkten (hier sind die Welt, Story und der Spannungsbogen einfach gigantisch) einordnen, danach kommen auf meiner persönlichen Liste wohl Borderlands 2 oder Metro Exodus mit 9 Punkten. Platz 4 mag ich dann nicht mehr vergeben.


Kann ich so im großen und ganzen unterschreiben. War aber bei Release schon angetan, lief bei mir ohne Probleme. 

Dank neuer Grafikkarte hab ich nun nochmals gestartet als Konzerner. Wollte eigentlich warten mit meinem Street Kid aus dem ersten Durchgang auf den ersten großen DLC, aber nochmals alle Fähigkeitenpunkte nach dem Update verteilen... Nööö 😬

Ist jetzt mit dem Next Gen Patch auch für alle Nörgler empfehlenswert ☝️


----------



## -I99I- (27. Juli 2022)

Bin jetzt auch am stray zoggen, einfach nur cool 😎 und sogar auf Steam selbst günstiger als aufm keyshop... 😘🐈


----------



## Deleted 609316 (27. Juli 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Habe das neue PlayStation Plus Extra geholt, kommt mir günstiger das Stapeln..


Naja, Plus ist mit Sicherheit nicht rentabler als der Gamepass von Microsoft, den ich auf 2 Plattformen nutzen kann, aber Plus ist ja Pflicht auf der PlayStation
Ich finde das System von Sony einfach nicht so gut die letzten Jahre, muss einfach jeder für sich selbst entscheiden  
Dazu kommen noch die Knebel Verträge von Sony, was die Leistung betrifft, das ist traurig


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. August 2022)

Wieder AC Syndicate :


----------



## Kristine (14. August 2022)

Ich zocke gerne Singleplayergames, die gerade so rauskommen. Und ansonsten spiele ich League of Legends. Das ist das eigtnlich einzig konstante Game, dass ich schon seit jahren regelmäßig (mal mehr, mal weniger) spiele.


----------



## Aldar (15. August 2022)

Have jetzt auch mit Cyberpunk angefangen, schon ganz cool bloß verwandelt es meine graka in einen Apache Kampfhubschrauber 😨


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2022)

Ist auch das einzige Spiel, bei dem ich meine Lüfter auf der WaKü höre.


----------



## -I99I- (15. August 2022)

Joo, Cyberpunk zieht ordentlich Leistung 😅 wird aber auch das erste des ich auf der neuen graka testen werde...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. August 2022)

Und wieder Cyberpunk 2077 sowie Need for Speed 2015 zur Abwechslung.



Aldar schrieb:


> Have jetzt auch mit Cyberpunk angefangen, schon ganz cool bloß verwandelt es meine graka in einen Apache Kampfhubschrauber 😨


Ja, kenne ich. zocke es auf einen Proliant. Da schreien die Lüfter richtig laut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. August 2022)

Und ich glaube ich bin wieder mit Panam zusammen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. August 2022)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. August 2022)




----------



## franksteel (26. August 2022)

schau hier gerade "Rücker des Königs" auf Pro 7 an.
Das einzige Spiel was die Atmosphäre einigermaßen rüberbringt ist das alte "der herr der ringe die schlacht um mittelerde" alles andere ist eigentlich schrott.





erst mal wieder installiert!
​


----------



## Ledeker (27. August 2022)

Stronghold rausgekramt.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (28. August 2022)

So, habe nun den dritten Durchlauf geschafft. Wieder ein Ende was auf die Gemüter ging bei CP 2077...........

Habe nun den Klassiker Far Cry 3 angefangen.......
Habe ich sehr lange nicht mehr gezockt.


----------



## Tony- (29. August 2022)

Interessantes Demo gestern gespielt..
Ist eigentlich ein Arena Shooter, aber der Fokus liegt auf Metal Musik. Jeder Level soll eigenen Song haben, den man mit seinen Kills vorantreibt indem man die Dämonen in dem zur Musik passendem Rhythmus abschlachtet.
Hier wirds gut erklärt:


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. August 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> So, habe nun den dritten Durchlauf geschafft. Wieder ein Ende was auf die Gemüter ging bei CP 2077...........
> 
> Habe nun den Klassiker Far Cry 3 angefangen.......
> Habe ich sehr lange nicht mehr gezockt.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (30. August 2022)

Bin jetzt mit Far Cry 3 dran.
Habe mir Elden Ring, Dying Light 2, XIII und Fall out New Vegas geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. September 2022)

Quantum Brake. Gar nicht schlecht. Wie eine unpolierte Form von Control. Und sehr eindeutig ein Remedy Game.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (1. Oktober 2022)

Need for Speed Heat


----------



## Tony- (1. Oktober 2022)

Deathloop. Gestern einfach nur ne halbe Stunde lang die geile 70er Jahre Hütte angeguckt..


----------



## rapidrabbit (2. Oktober 2022)

Nicht direkt zocken, aber auch süchtig machend, probiere ich gerade künstliche Intelligenz im Kunstbereich aus. Davon hat der ein oder andere sicher schon gehört, wenn nicht selbst ausprobiert.

Midjourney dürfte momentan wohl der am besten funktionierende Bot sein. Das ganze läuft über Discord (Web und/oder App) und Chatbefehle ab. Die Ergebnisse sind recht erstaunlich und der Fantasie sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt.

Habe auch schon für Wohnraum-Deko was auf Leinwand drucken lassen. 👍

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:



 





 





			https://www.midjourney.com/app/feed/all/


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. Oktober 2022)

Red Dead Redemption 2 und NfS Heat


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. November 2022)

AC Origins :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (13. November 2022)

Uncharted 4 auf PC
Gute 2/3 beendet und fühle mich immer noch ganz gut unterhalten.


----------



## NukaCola (13. November 2022)

Werde ich sicher auch bald spielen. Im Moment verschlingt allerdings Fallout 4 die meiste Zeit. 
Angefixt durch New Vegas


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (13. November 2022)

Ist dieses Point & Click Adventure Genre eigentlich ausgestorben, bzw. gibt es irgendwas aktuelles à la den alten Lucasarts Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle oder Indiana Jones da draussen?


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (13. November 2022)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Ist dieses Point & Click Adventure Genre eigentlich ausgestorben, bzw. gibt es irgendwas aktuelles à la den alten Lucasarts Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle oder Indiana Jones da draussen?



Ja, Return to Monkey Island 😍

kam gerade heraus und sofort Day One im PC Game Pass drin, habs schon installiert.
Nur keine Zeit gehabt bisher es anzufangen.


----------



## kordesh (13. November 2022)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Ist dieses Point & Click Adventure Genre eigentlich ausgestorben, bzw. gibt es irgendwas aktuelles à la den alten Lucasarts Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle oder Indiana Jones da draussen?



Es gibt z.B. Return to Monkey Island


----------



## rapidrabbit (13. November 2022)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Ist dieses Point & Click Adventure Genre eigentlich ausgestorben, bzw. gibt es irgendwas aktuelles à la den alten Lucasarts Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle oder Indiana Jones da draussen?



Die Deponia Reihe (glaube 3 Spiele?) geht in die Richtung. Ist allerdings auch schon etwas älter.

Richtig gut wäre noch Disco Elysium. Ist aber ein anderes/eigenes Genre.


----------



## Tony- (13. November 2022)

Habe das hier mal durchgespielt. Fand ich nicht schlecht dafür, dass ich mitm Gerne sonst nicht viel anfangen kann.


----------



## -I99I- (13. November 2022)

Edna & Harvey ist n cooles point'n'click mit netter Story. Gibt glaub ich auch 2 Teile von.


----------



## xlacherx (13. November 2022)

Seit Mittwoch God of War auf der PS5. Nach 7h Spielzeit muss ich sagen - macht laune


----------



## der_erce (16. November 2022)

Aktuell auf der XBox zock ich












Ansonsten am PC 






und auf der PS4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (30. November 2022)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (8. Dezember 2022)

Bin wieder bei AC Odyssey dran :


----------



## Ledeker (8. Dezember 2022)

Neue News:








						Diablo IV: Einstimmige Termin-Gerüchte und Previews aus Akt 1
					

Es mehren sich die Hinweise, dass Diablo IV im Juni 2023 erscheinen wird. Heute veröffentlichten Spielemagazine zudem Preview-Artikel.




					www.computerbase.de
				




GameStar, die Bildzeitung der Spielemagazine aber gut:


----------



## Danimal (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe jetzt etwa 25h in Assassins Creed Ballaballa (PS5) drin. Selten so ein langweiliges Spiel gesehen. Zu wirklich keinem Charakter baut man irgendeine Verbindung auf, Steuerung ist mir nicht responsiv genug und es ist die typische Ubisoft-Quest-Marker-Hölle. Wenn man sich abseits der Story-Quests in der Welt umherbewegt und irgendwelche Klöster überfällt, hat man ständig das Problem, bestimmte Türen z.B. nicht öffnen zu können. Das geht dann erst im Rahmen einer Story-Mission, bei der man dasselbe Kloster dann nochmal komplett erobern darf. Immer das gleiche. Ja, Zocken ist per se Zeit totschlagen, aber hier fühlt man sich einfach nur verarscht. Was für ein Gammel. Das wird eines der wenigen Spiele, die ich nicht zu Ende zocke.
Dann eben die 1000ste Stunde in Returnal investieren, oder Elden Ring oder GoW als Winterprojekt starten.


----------



## Tony- (8. Dezember 2022)

Danimal schrieb:


> 25h


Fands schon nach etwa 5h ernüchternd.. gab Bereits zu viele AC´s
Watch Dogs 3 und Far Cry 6 auch etwa 25 Stunden durchgehalen, aber nicht durchgespielt.
Division 2, GR Breakpoint auch nach wenigen Stunden beendet.. sollte ich was daraus lernen? 
Spiele gerade das neue Need for Speed; finde ich gant gut, paar nette Flashbacks an die früheren Teile sind dabei.


----------



## Guts (8. Dezember 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Need for Speed


Orschinal Underground 2 und MW beschde  Danach naja :/


----------



## Maffin_ (8. Dezember 2022)

Es gibt ein Gaming faden 😃

Ich bin mit keinem AC seit Assassins creed 4 wirklich warm geworden, hab aber auch nicht alle neuen gespielt. 
Das neuste das ich gespielt habe war Origins, allerdings war das echt langweilig. Eine riesige welt aber immer die selben sich wiederholenden Aufgaben. 

Irgendwie holen mich in letzter zeit ehr Indie Titel ab. Hab lange kein Tripple A game mehr gepsielt obwohl ich noch einige auf der Todo liste habe. 

Gestern mit nem Kumpel in Cosmoteer reingeschaut. Das hat direkt richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## kordesh (8. Dezember 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> …/
> Spiele gerade das neue Need for Speed; finde ich gant gut, paar nette Flashbacks an die früheren Teile sind dabei.



Darauf freue ich mich auch schon mega drauf das zu zocken! 
Werde ich mir aber erst holen, wenn die Preise etwas gefallen sind. Und wenn’s noch länger dauert, ist das halt so. 
Bis auf Half Life 1 + 2 usw in der Orange Box  damals, Gran Turismo 1-5 und Diablo 2 Ressurected habe ich mir glaube ich noch nie Spiel zum beim Release aufgerufenen Preis gekauft.🙈


----------



## Tony- (8. Dezember 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Preis


PC Spiele kaufe ich als Codes schon seit jahen bei Kinguin, noch nier Probleme gehabt. Playstation Guthaben bei Eneba oder Kinguin. Gucke für beide Shops vorher ob bei Mydealz Rabattcodes gibt. So hat NFS "nur" 42 Geld gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (8. Dezember 2022)

Nicht wirklich zu einem konkreten Game related, aber zum zocken (und arbeiten) generell: Hat jemand einen guten Tipp für einen (sehr) guten, höhenverstellbaren Gaming-Schreibtisch?

Anforderungen:

höhenverstellbar
nix kippelig, das Ding muss stabil sein
180cm breit
gute Kabelorganisation
zwei Monitorarme

Ich war gedanklich bei Secretlab und dem Magnus Pro XL, aber a) erst im Feb frühestens lieferbar und b) sehr teuer (was noch okay wäre).

Hab jetzt mal etwas geguckt, und scheinbar ist der Leetdesk schon ganz gut?!


----------



## JensDey (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich fand AC1 am Anfang noch ganz nice, war mir dann aber doch recht früh zu eindimensional bzgl Lösung.
Wollte noch London oder Frankreich holen, werde es aber wohl lassen.
Da ich ja aktuell mit AC Tossy 3 im KH bin, ist AC natürlich gerade NoGo.  

Bin gerade aber auch nicht game-affin und werde meinen Geforce NOW Account auslaufen lassen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (13. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Bubba. (13. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal den neuen Anstoss-Teil gespielt? Habe bislang nur Durchwachsenes bis Negatives vom Early Access gelesen. Würde gerne aus sentimentalen Gründen mal in die macOs Version reinspielen, sofern diese irgendwann mal nachgeliefert wird. Habe viele schöne Erinnerungen an vor Allem Anstoss 2 Gold


----------



## Seven-Eleven (17. Dezember 2022)




----------



## NukaCola (17. Dezember 2022)

Momentan total in Elden Ring vertieft. Erst wollte ich es liegen lassen... Obwohl ich Dark Souls III und Sekiro durchgespielt habe. Bin froh, dass ich es angefangen habe. Es ist so verdammt schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhenn (17. Dezember 2022)

Dann sind wir schon 2. Ich mach grad einen "alles erkunden playthrough". Einige Bosse muss man erst mal finden die sind richtig versteckt. Nur an das reiten werd Ich mich wahrscheinlich nie gewöhnen, falle immer wieder die Klippe runter


----------



## NukaCola (17. Dezember 2022)

Ich lande immer wieder in Gegenden wo mir richtig der Arsch versohlt wird. Bin zu neugierig   
Das Reittier, joa, nutze ich wirklich wenig. Auch wenn das Land riesig ist, ich laufe gerne.


----------



## xlacherx (18. Dezember 2022)

CoD MW2 auf der Xbox. Mist, warum find ich das nur so gut 😂🤷‍♂️ zuerst so "ach Multiplayer is doof, Story rockt" eine Stunde später - Zack nur noch online 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Wip3r (18. Dezember 2022)

Endlich mal Zeit für Metro Exodus gefunden. Einfach super das Spiel und weckt Interesse wie es wohl mit Raytracing aussieht


----------



## Tony- (18. Dezember 2022)

The Callisto Protocol
Brutal, verstörend und ekelerregend..


----------



## rapidrabbit (19. Dezember 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> CoD MW2 auf der Xbox. Mist, warum find ich das nur so gut 😂🤷‍♂️ zuerst so "ach Multiplayer is doof, Story rockt" eine Stunde später - Zack nur noch online 🤦‍♂️


Dito. 😬


Tony- schrieb:


> The Callisto Protocol
> Brutal, verstörend und ekelerregend..
> Anhang anzeigen 1603988



Als Dead Space Fan eigentlich ein Muss, leider haben mich die Berichte von den Problemen mit der miesen Performace etwas vom Kauf abgeschreckt. Wie läufts bei dir?


----------



## Tony- (19. Dezember 2022)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Als Dead Space Fan eigentlich ein Muss, leider haben mich die Berichte von den Problemen mit der miesen Performace etwas vom Kauf abgeschreckt. Wie läufts bei dir?


Gut! Spiele auch erst seit es den Patch 1.08 gibt. Mit Raytracing gab es einige FPS Drops, habe es dann aber abgeschaltet weil bring visuell nicht viel mit sich und kostet nur Performance. 
Probleme, von denen am Release berichtet wurde hatte ich jetzt keine.


----------



## zhenn (21. Dezember 2022)

NukaCola schrieb:


> Das Reittier, joa, nutze ich wirklich wenig. Auch wenn das Land riesig ist, ich laufe gerne.



Also der Umfang dieses Spiels ist abartig. Selbst nach ein paar Wochen mit so ca 40h Spielzeit hab ich nichtmal die Hälfte der Map richtig erkundet. Wenn du das alles ohne Pferd zurücklegst geb Ich einen aus 😀


----------



## Tony- (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde es auch gerne spielen.. habe aber nicht mehr die Reaktionszeiten eines 18- Jährigen 😒
Den ersten Anlauf habe ich nach 4 Stunden Frustration abgebrochen.. Vielleicht noch mal mitm Easy Mod 🫣


----------



## kordesh (21. Dezember 2022)

Kollege musste kurz pissen und da dachte ich mir, fütterste mal den Thread   

Ich spiele es immer noch sowas von gerne! 
Macht einfach total Laune. 
Wird auch nie langweilig immer wieder nen neuen Charakter hochzuziehen. 
Mache dann meistens, außer bei Runen, den Build nur aus mit den mit dem Build gefundenen Sachen. 
Dann ists n bisschen spannender, als sich direkt Enigma usw aus anderen Chars anzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhenn (22. Dezember 2022)

@Tony- Ach das packst du schon. Wenns zu mühsam ist dann liegts an der Strategie. Mit der Open World kannst die schwierigen Gegner alle erstmal auslassen und später zurückkommen. So schafft man sich den Easy Mod quasi selbst. Da waren andere fromsoftware Teile wesentlich frustrierender.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## JensDey (25. Dezember 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Da ich ja aktuell mit AC Tossy 3 im KH bin, ist AC natürlich gerade NoGo.
> 
> Bin gerade aber auch nicht game-affin und werde meinen Geforce NOW Account auslaufen lassen.


Mein Maus-Arm ist wieder feuerbereit und ich habe einen Grund für eine Vertagsverlängerung gefunden: Deus Ex Mankind Devided.
Von 2014, aber mir reicht das Grafik locker.
Habe etwas gebraucht, bis ich mich zurecht gefunden habe (wie immer, Talentlevel auf dem Niveau eines Schneidbretts), aber so langsam klickt es.
Habe jetzt endlich mein Genre by Name: stealth shooter.


----------



## loam (25. Dezember 2022)

Hab jetzt viele Jahre nix mehr gezockt, aber habe ein Spiel gefunden (kannte es natürlich schon länger) worauf ich grade ziemlich Bock hab das zu lernen : *Hunt - Showdown *

Finde das vom Setting mega : Gameplay, Maps, Atmosphäre, Waffen etc. Aber recht komplex zunächst. Habe eben mal bissl mit den Trainingsmissionen angefangen und mich mit der Steuerung vertraut gemacht. Macht schon Bock auf mehr.

Die Tante wo die Bienen rausschickt ist nervig.


----------



## Wip3r (25. Dezember 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Mein Maus-Arm ist wieder feuerbereit und ich habe einen Grund für eine Vertagsverlängerung gefunden: Deus Ex Mankind Devided.
> Von 2014, aber mir reicht das Grafik locker.
> Habe etwas gebraucht, bis ich mich zurecht gefunden habe (wie immer, Talentlevel auf dem Niveau eines Schneidbretts), aber so langsam klickt es.
> Habe jetzt endlich mein Genre by Name: stealth shooter.


Dan solltest du Deus Ex Human revolution directors cut auch eine Chance geben 
Bei stealth shootern kann ich noch Metro und Dishonored empfehlen. Sind prima Games und gerade Dishonored und Deus Ex haben einen relativ hohen wiederspiel Wert. 
Die neuen Tomb Raider könnten ggf. auch noch einen Blick wert sein.


----------



## loam (25. Dezember 2022)

Dishonored + Metro find ich auch mega. Classics einfach. Hab auch gerade noch im Sale sonen Big Pack Metro Teile mit gekauft.


----------



## Tony- (25. Dezember 2022)

Human Revolution fand ich sogar etwas besser.
Metro Redux gab es gestern für lau bei Epic. Bis morgen 17 Uhr gibts Death Stranding dann kommt noch ein neues gratis Spiel.


----------



## JensDey (25. Dezember 2022)

Wip3r schrieb:


> Deus Ex Human revolution
> Metro und Dishonored empfehlen.
> neuen Tomb Raider


Muss halt immer schauen, was es in der Kombination Steam + Geforce Now gibt.


----------



## zhenn (26. Dezember 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Human Revolution fand ich sogar etwas besser.
> Metro Redux gab es gestern für lau bei Epic. Bis morgen 17 Uhr gibts Death Stranding dann kommt noch ein neues gratis Spiel.



Danke! völlig drauf vergessen dieses Jahr. Letztes Jahr gabs 3x Tomb Raider und Ich glaube Wolfenstein. Aber Death Stranding is ein großer Titel, fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (26. Dezember 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Human Revolution fand ich sogar etwas besser.
> Metro Redux gab es gestern für lau bei Epic. Bis morgen 17 Uhr gibts Death Stranding dann kommt noch ein neues gratis Spiel.
> Anhang anzeigen 1608027


cool, death stranding wollte ich eh mal irgendwann holen.


----------



## Babaj (26. Dezember 2022)

Heute fange ich mit Sakuna: of Rice and Ruin an


----------



## Tony- (28. Dezember 2022)

Callisto Protocol ist nach 14H durch; bisschen kurz, hat aber Spaß gemacht.
Jetzt noch mal Elden Ring versuchen. Bin nach den ersten 5 Stunden im Startgebiet noch nicht frustriert.. mal sehen.


----------



## JensDey (29. Dezember 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Callisto Protocol ist nach 14H durch; bisschen kurz, hat aber Spaß gemacht.


Raser  ☝️

Ich bin ja so extrem langsam weil


JensDey schrieb:


> (wie immer, Talentlevel auf dem Niveau eines Schneidbretts)


Deswegen auch immer solo, wenn es geht. An mir können "Teams" echt verzweifeln.


----------



## Tony- (29. Dezember 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Raser ☝️


Tatsächlich versucht jede Ecke zu erkunden, die Rennen Taste nur beim Backtracking benutzt und öfter mal das Zeitliche gesegnet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Dezember 2022)

Erstmals G.T.F.O. Eigentlich ist man ständig nur tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NukaCola (30. Dezember 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Callisto Protocol ist nach 14H durch; bisschen kurz, hat aber Spaß gemacht.
> Jetzt noch mal Elden Ring versuchen. Bin nach den ersten 5 Stunden im Startgebiet noch nicht frustriert.. mal sehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1609496



Sehr cool, ich spiele auch den Samurai. Allerdings bin ich schon im NG+ 
Ich sollte auch mal anfangen Screenshots zu machen, es gibt einfach soviele schöne Orte !


----------



## NukaCola (31. Dezember 2022)

Nur mal so als Beispiel, mein Samurai mit Doppelkatana-Bestückung.


----------



## Tony- (31. Dezember 2022)

Samurai hat sich zum durchstarten angeboten, aber eigentlich finde ich die wuchtigen Großschwerter toll. 
Für den Klopper muss ich aber noch ein wenig leveln..



Faszinierend ist auch wie gut das Spiel als Rollenspiel funktioniert ohne ein typisches Rollenspiel zu sein. In einem Witcher würde man in ein Dorf kommen und einen haufen NPC´s treffen, die einem irgedwelche Aufgaben aufzwingen, obendrein gäbe es dann noch irgendwo eine Tafel mit noch mehr Mini-Aufträgen. -Gibt es in Elden Ring so nicht, die Welt ist überwiegend so augebaut, dass man sich "freiwillig" seine Aufgaben sucht.


----------



## hellmono (31. Dezember 2022)

Mein Sohn (13) hat seit Weihnachten seinen eigenen PC.

Jemand Tipps für günstige oder kostenlose Games für das Alter? Können auch ab 16 sein, wenn nicht zu brutal. Minecraft hat er schon (natürlich), und Day of the Tentacle habe ich ihm mal installiert.

Oder ist es heute möglich, Spiele auch von PC zu PC zu kopieren? Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber so wirklich viel habe ich mich nicht mit den Download-Games beschäftigt. Ich hätte zB Jedi Knight Fallen Order auf meinem Rechner, das wäre auch was für ihn.


----------



## JensDey (31. Dezember 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Oder ist es heute möglich, Spiele auch von PC zu PC zu kopieren?


So, wie es schon immer war: bei dem einen gehts, beim anderen nicht. Hängt von der Art der Lizensierung ab.
Wie ist es denn erworben und installiert worden?

Ansonsten, einfach einen Steam-Account anlegen. Da findest du viele ältere Titel für 3-5€.


hellmono schrieb:


> Jemand Tipps für günstige oder kostenlose Games für das Alter? Können auch ab 16 sein, wenn nicht zu brutal.


Fast alle Massive Multiplayer Online (MMO) funktionieren so. Ich fand Destiny 2 ziemlich cool und habe lange Zeit kostenlos gespielt, bis ich mir ein Paket gekauft habe, weil ich für PvP gegen andere Player zu schlecht bin. Wenn man PvP mag geht das sehr lange kostenlos.

Ich habe Black Mesa mal als kostenlose Download Version gefunden. Lief aber nicht ohne Steam-App. So bin ich zu einem Steam-Account gekommen und hatte Black Mesa kostenlos gespielt.
Mein erster Kauf war dann Half Life 2 als Black Mesa durch war.

Du kannst bei Steam Spiele 2h spielen und dann über die Webseite zurückgeben, wenn es nicht gefällt oder technisch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## NukaCola (31. Dezember 2022)

Hach, Half Life 2 war einfach soooo gut damals. Aber auch der erste Teil, bzw. das hervorragende Black Mesa lohnt sich total. Hat mit modernen Shootern nix zu tun, aber das kann auch ein Vorteil sein. Ich liebe diese oldschool Shooter einfach


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (31. Dezember 2022)

War Fortnite schon?


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Dezember 2022)

Wenn man das mit den richtigen Leuten spielt, ist das im Null-Bauen ganz witzig.


----------



## kordesh (1. Januar 2023)

NukaCola schrieb:


> Hach, Half Life 2 war einfach soooo gut damals. Aber auch der erste Teil, bzw. das hervorragende Black Mesa lohnt sich total. Hat mit modernen Shootern nix zu tun, aber das kann auch ein Vorteil sein. Ich liebe diese oldschool Shooter einfach



Ja man!
Ich will HL2 von den Black Mesa Machern!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (1. Januar 2023)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (1. Januar 2023)

Jemand einen Tipp für einen Wireless gamepad das für PC und Switch funktioniert? Wenn nur eins geht dann PC...

Hatte mir vor langer Zeit mal ein gamepad von MSI geholt für Far cry 5 , aber das ging gar nicht, konnte damit nicht snipern und überhaupt war zielen gruselig. Komischerweise hatte ich bei Far cry 3 auf der PS3 mit dem Zielen absolut keine Probleme...
Eigentlich komme ich gut zurecht mit Keyboard und Maus aber elden Ring ist zu sehr auf gamepad ausgelegt und das merkt man...


----------



## Tony- (1. Januar 2023)

Nutze Xbox Controller mitm Wireless Adapter von MS weil es einfach gut funktioniert. Ohne Adapter, mit Bloototh vom Rechner läuft bei mir nicht stabil.




Könntest den Switch Pro Controller kaufen und ausprobieren wie gut es funktioniert.. hat ja anderes Tastenlayout, keine Ahnung ob man dann im jeden Spiel die Tasten neu belegen muss.  









						Nintendo Switch: Pro Controller mit dem PC verbinden
					

Ihr könnt den Nintendo Switch Pro Controller auch mit dem PC verbinden und Spiele spielen. Wir verraten euch, wie ihr das Pad anschließt.




					www.netzwelt.de


----------



## kordesh (2. Januar 2023)

Aldar schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tipp für einen Wireless gamepad das für PC und Switch funktioniert? Wenn nur eins geht dann PC...
> 
> Hatte mir vor langer Zeit mal ein gamepad von MSI geholt für Far cry 5 , aber das ging gar nicht, konnte damit nicht snipern und überhaupt war zielen gruselig. Komischerweise hatte ich bei Far cry 3 auf der PS3 mit dem Zielen absolut keine Probleme...
> Eigentlich komme ich gut zurecht mit Keyboard und Maus aber elden Ring ist zu sehr auf gamepad ausgelegt und das merkt man...



Nutze den normalen Switch Pro Controller für switch und PC.
Ist n ganz ordentliches Teil.

Edit: Achso. Wo ich den Kommentar über mir zur Tastenbelegung gerade lese. Ich habe damit  nur Spiele gezockt, die per Steam installiert sind. In Steam kann man extra „Switch Pro Controller“ als Tastenzuweisung auswählen.
Ich kann nachher mal gucken, ob es z.B auch bei Battle net und D2R funktionieren würden. 
Und ich habe eventuell noch Forza Motorsport 7 im Microsoft Store. Weiß nur nicht, ob’s installiert ist. Da könnte ich auch mal nach gucken, ob ich den Controller da irgendwie zuweisen kann.


----------



## kordesh (Gestern um 20:01)

Zockt jemand bei euch die Switchversion von Witcher 3 und synct die Spielstände zwischen PC und Switch?

Ich bekomme immer dieses Bild, wenn ich mich auf der Switch bei Steam einloggen möchte.
Hab’s mir am Wochenende erst gekauft und jeden Tag probiert. Geht aber seitdem nicht.





Und wenn ich auf „zur vorherigen Seite zurückkehren“ klicke, kommt diese Meldung:


----------

